# Boris Johnson tests positive for Covid-19



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2020)

As above. On BBC World just now.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2020)

UK coronavirus live: rate of infection doubling every three to four days, says Gove – as it happened
					

Death toll rises by 181 to 759, the sharpest increase so far, with Boris Johnson, Matt Hancock and Chris Whitty all now in self-isolation




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Just seen this. I wonder if he will get it mildly or need NHS treatment...

And I wonder why he was tested. He didn’t look seriously ill when he was on his doorstep last night.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh dear, how sad, never mind


----------



## Argonia (Mar 27, 2020)

Fucking hell


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2020)

Mumbles274 said:


> Oh dear, how sad, never mind


I am wondering if this should have gone in the good news thread.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 27, 2020)

I've got this strange new spring in my step


----------



## LDC (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm really not sure this is good news at all to be honest. Currently my dislike for, or political differences with anyone is massively eclipsed by being much more worried about social cohesion and the ability of the State to deal with this. If figures like him start going down the fragile grip stability has on things at the moment could slip very, very quickly...


----------



## jakejb79 (Mar 27, 2020)

It's not a very discerning virus....


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

how many more in cabinet /civil service etc is the question

or a question


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 27, 2020)

"This isn't a good place to be right now but I'm confident that I can beat this thing," the coronavirus told reporters.


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 27, 2020)

Prof Neil Ferguson (who I’m always banging on about!) went down with it a few days ago and said he’d been at Downing St the day before showing symptoms.  The timeline would fit that it could have been him who infected Boris (typically 5 days incubation period).  I wonder if BoJo insisted on shaking hands?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2020)

This'll win him the next election


----------



## hegley (Mar 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm really not sure this is good news at all to be honest. Currently my dislike for, or political differences with anyone is massively eclipsed by being much more worried about social cohesion and the ability of the State to deal with this. If figures like him start going down the fragile grip stability has on things at the moment could slip very, very quickly...


And Dominic Raab is his stand-in if he's very ill.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 27, 2020)

Johnson has been standing within feet of some of the top journalists, and health officials within the last week. Not to mention doing PMQs 2 days ago within feet of half of parliament. Presumably they will all be going into isolation? 

And his partner is pregnant of course.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

I cant remember a PM ever having a sick day/week. Its quite weird tbh


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 27, 2020)

Did he visit his elderly mother on Sunday? He was directly asked on Friday and fluffed around it muttering something along the lines of "I hope to see her at some point"....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2020)

How close did he stand to Corbyn at PMQs? Whose time us up?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> This'll win him the next election


I dont think in five years time "I like that one, he had the flu once" will be big on peoples minds


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 27, 2020)

Lazy Llama said:


> Did he visit his elderly mother on Sunday? He was directly asked on Friday and fluffed around it muttering something along the lines of "I hope to see her at some point"....



It was later clarified that he talked to her via Skype.  But, as you know, he lies about literally everything so there is every chance he went.


----------



## FiFi (Mar 27, 2020)

I hope Carrie (sorry forgot her surname) stays safe. She must be in the middle of her pregnancy by now.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm really not sure this is good news at all to be honest. Currently my dislike for, or political differences with anyone is massively eclipsed by being much more worried about social cohesion and the ability of the State to deal with this. If figures like him start going down the fragile grip stability has on things at the moment could slip very, very quickly...


If he only gets a mild illness he might decide like trump that coronavorus is not much of a  crisis at all. Him being a chip off trumps block 

🙄🙂


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2020)

It does basically demonstrate that if you are still out and about, working, meeting people, then sooner or later and probably sooner you are going to get the virus


----------



## hegley (Mar 27, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> If he only gets a mild illness he might decide like trump that coronavorus is not much of a  crisis at all. Him being a chip off trumps block
> 
> 🙄🙂


He's going to be fucking unbearable if that's the case.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I dont think in five years time "I like that one, he had the flu once" will be big on peoples minds


“Brave Boris, led the country even when sick, he more than anyone knew what it was like” will be the narrative though.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 27, 2020)

FiFi said:


> I hope Carrie (sorry forgot her surname) stays safe. She must be in the middle of her pregnancy by now.


She’ll be a lot safer isolated from that cunt.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> “Brave Boris, led the country even when sick, he more than anyone knew what it was like” will be the narrative though.


I get it but im not buying it > so much is about to happen the next year or two, never mind five, its irrelevant

anyhow, he's self isolating in No10 supposedly


----------



## chilango (Mar 27, 2020)

He'll announce his "recovery" in a day or two. Just like all the rest.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh so there are some tests available then?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> It does basically demonstrate that if you are still out and about, working, meeting people, then sooner or later and probably sooner you are going to get the virus


Yeah and so the whole of government are very vulnerable


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> “Brave Boris, led the country even when sick, he more than anyone knew what it was like” will be the narrative though.




Our Leo is 6 ft 4. So far he has escaped the virus despite visiting lots of places it could be .. 
Chances of a cough in his face?
Minimal.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Oh so there are some tests available then?


Not for the likes of us of course. Only important/ rich people can have them


----------



## bimble (Mar 27, 2020)

oh well.


----------



## FiFi (Mar 27, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Oh so there are some tests available then?


They're rationed apparently - and no one seems to know what the criteria is


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> How close did he stand to Corbyn at PMQs? Whose time us up?


Two sword lengths apart as is the norm.


----------



## keybored (Mar 27, 2020)

bimble said:


> View attachment 203586


Spotted the "Super Spreader".


----------



## Favelado (Mar 27, 2020)

Poor virus.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2020)

Any speculation as to his risk factors? BMI related? I wouldn't put money on his blood pressure either 🤔


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2020)

so there aren't tests for ordinary people but there are for the parasites charles mountbatten-windsor and alexander boris de pfeffel johnson

and the squads of police based round westminster seem to have been failing in their duty under the emergency law to prevent people mixing.

literally one law for them...


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2020)

In the celebrity deaths thread I wanted him to be confined in an NHS hospital so he got a taste of what his party has done to it. Then several months later to be found having been sectioned because he was ranting about how he was the PM. No one that scruffy and such a tosser could ever be elected to such high office, could they?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> How close did he stand to Corbyn at PMQs? Whose time us up?


I know the answer to that...2 sword lengths, I guess the traditional safe isolating distance.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 27, 2020)

Am I the only one that thinks this is part of the blag


----------



## Raheem (Mar 27, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Any speculation as to his risk factors? BMI related? I wouldn't put money on his blood pressure either 🤔


Would karma count as a risk factor?


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2020)

dessiato said:


> In the celebrity deaths thread I wanted him to be confined in an NHS hospital so he got a taste of what his party has done to it. Then several months later to be found having been sectioned because he was ranting about how he was the PM. No one that scruffy and such a tosser could ever be elected to such high office, could they?



There is a great story about how Dennis Thatcher accidently ended up in a mental hospital.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is part of the blag


Gets him off the hook perhaps. The fuck up isn’t his fault, he was in isolation. Yes I can see that happening.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2020)

gosub said:


> There is a great story about how Dennis Thatcher accidently ended up in a mental hospital.


Do tell


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 27, 2020)

FiFi said:


> I hope Carrie (sorry forgot her surname) stays safe. She must be in the middle of her pregnancy by now.



Couldn't give a fuck about her.  It's not like he hides who he is and how he treats other people.  I feel sorry for the unborn child but she's an adult, she's made her own bed.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Couldn't give a fuck about her.  It's not like he hides who he is and how he treats other people.  I feel sorry for the unborn child but she's an adult, she's *had the staff make* her own bed.


FTFY


----------



## Sue (Mar 27, 2020)

A friends thinks it's 'cruel and vindictive' that I went LOL at the news.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

It was inevitable really.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> This'll win him the next election


Unless Labour get their act together, either of my cats could win the next election, and Effie is somewhat less than bright.


----------



## keybored (Mar 27, 2020)

Sue said:


> A friends thinks it's 'cruel and vindictive' that I went LOL at the news.


Get new friends.


----------



## Sue (Mar 27, 2020)

keybored said:


> Get new friends.


He's sound apart from his liberal tendencies. This is why we never talk about politics.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 27, 2020)

His dad will be able to clear any pub he goes into within a minute now, if he couldn't before.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> His dad will be able to clear any pub he goes into within a minute now, if he couldn't before.



All the pubs, have been closed down.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Our Leo is 6 ft 4. So far he has escaped the virus despite visiting lots of places it could be ..
> Chances of a cough in his face?
> Minimal.



I don't think this is how it works.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 27, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> All the pubs, have been closed down.



See - I'm immediately proved right


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Couldn't give a fuck about her.  It's not like he hides who he is and how he treats other people.  I feel sorry for the unborn child but she's an adult, she's made her own bed.



You know that bit at the end of Pan's Labyrinth where the partisans take the baby off of the dying fascist general and they're all like 'he will never even know your name', yeah that's what I hope for for their kid.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> This'll win him the next election


 may take on it cunt wants to be "seen as one of the people"

more then likely advise by Cummings to play this card

cunt


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

i think best leave the fantasy conspiracy theory aside


----------



## andysays (Mar 27, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Our Leo is 6 ft 4. So far he has escaped the virus despite visiting lots of places it could be ..
> Chances of a cough in his face?
> Minimal.


_goes out to panic buy stilts_


----------



## kenny g (Mar 27, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> may take on it cunt wants to be "seen as one of the people"
> 
> more then likely advise by Cummings to play this card
> 
> cunt



Here's hoping he has kept in suitably close contact with Cummings over the past week or so.


----------



## andysays (Mar 27, 2020)

This town, is coming like a ghost town... 





skyscraper101 said:


> All the pubs, have been closed down.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 27, 2020)

Were they not doing this already?


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 27, 2020)

Sue said:


> A friends thinks it's 'cruel and vindictive' that I went LOL at the news.


They are totaly wrong unless you used lol as a word out loud


----------



## tim (Mar 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm really not sure this is good news at all to be honest. Currently my dislike for, or political differences with anyone is massively eclipsed by being much more worried about social cohesion and the ability of the State to deal with this. If figures like him start going down the fragile grip stability has on things at the moment could slip very, very quickly...



He's an irrelevance; there's a whole fleet of replacements waiting to come into service in the depot. And, anyway, the all just parrot the medical advisers. You've watched too many dystopian movies


----------



## LDC (Mar 27, 2020)

tim said:


> He's an irrelevance; there's a whole fleet of replacements waiting to come into service in the depot. And, anyway, the all just parrot the medical advisers. You've watched too many dystopian movies



Hopefully you're completely right. But I was work yesterday at the hospital and it feels very on the edge of coping, as it does where I live. Maybe it'll calm down, I hope so, but it really doesn't feel like it would take much for things it unravel a fair bit. It doesn't have to look like Mad Max for it to still be very bad for lots of people.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 27, 2020)

tim said:


> He's an irrelevance; there's a whole fleet of replacements waiting to come into service in the depot. And, anyway, the all just parrot the medical advisers. You've watched too many dystopian movies


Yeah. Merkel, an infinitely more capable leader, is in isolation. Doesn't affect Germany's well-coordinated response to the crisis. Likewise, Johnson being incapacitated won't affect the UK's chaotic splatter-gun response.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 27, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Prof Neil Ferguson (who I’m always banging on about!) went down with it a few days ago and said he’d been at Downing St the day before showing symptoms.  The timeline would fit that it could have been him who infected Boris (typically 5 days incubation period).  I wonder if BoJo insisted on shaking hands?


Can we organise a countrywide round of applause for Prof. Neil Ferguson?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Can we organise a countrywide round of applause for Prof. Neil Ferguson?


How do we get him a knighthood?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 27, 2020)

Given how Boris has been basically laughing in the face of the virus and behaving like nothing has changed, it was only a matter of time before he caught it.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 27, 2020)

dessiato said:


> How do we get him a knighthood?


Wait, probably.


----------



## LDC (Mar 27, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah. Merkel, an infinitely more capable leader, is in isolation. Doesn't affect Germany's well-coordinated response to the crisis. Likewise, Johnson being incapacitated won't affect the UK's chaotic splatter-gun response.



It might make no/very little practical difference at the moment, or even if he gets very ill, but I think maybe don't underestimate the impact on the collective sense of stability and order if people see MPs and important people they think of as managing the crisis get ill and die. Again, I hope I'm very off the mark here.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 27, 2020)

dessiato said:


> How do we get him a knighthood?


Find an old photo of him hanging out with prince Andrew.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Detroit City (Mar 27, 2020)

doesn't BoJo's girlfriend have a kid on the way?


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm really not sure this is good news at all to be honest. Currently my dislike for, or political differences with anyone is massively eclipsed by being much more worried about social cohesion and the ability of the State to deal with this. If figures like him start going down the fragile grip stability has on things at the moment could slip very, very quickly...



Appreciate with what you are saying, but also he was being almost Trump like at the start of this crisis and has generally been a bit shit. 

The reason why it's shit is because the resources spent to make sure he's okay would be much better being spent on other people, but there we go. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## tim (Mar 27, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Given how Boris has been basically laughing in the face of the virus and behaving like nothing has changed, it was only a matter of time before he caught it.


----------



## klang (Mar 27, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Comrade Covid strikes again


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 27, 2020)

i wish him dead


----------



## klang (Mar 27, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> i wish him dead


me too but chances are he's just gonna have 'mild symptoms and a speedy recovery'. nothing to worry about for the rest of us.


----------



## klang (Mar 27, 2020)

are we sure he's not just making best use of the crisis and pulling a sicky?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2020)

littleseb said:


> me too but chances are he's just gonna have 'mild symptoms and a speedy recovery'. nothing to worry about for the rest of us.


Unfortunately you are most likely to be correct.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2020)

littleseb said:


> are we sure he's not just making best use of the crisis and pulling a sicky?


Yeah, he probably thinks he needs yet another holiday.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 27, 2020)

Hancock too!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2020)

Blimey


----------



## klang (Mar 27, 2020)

Ted Striker said:


> Hancock too!





DotCommunist said:


> Comrade Covid strikes again


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 27, 2020)

Maybe it's going to scythe through the cabinet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2020)

Presumably he looks shifty, sweaty, standing too close to people and like he needs hosing down. How they did tell?


----------



## Raheem (Mar 27, 2020)

If the whole cabinet has it, that'll make for some sweet, sweet sweepstaking.


----------



## klang (Mar 27, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Maybe it's going to scythe through the cabinet.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2020)

Government updates Coronavirus advice: "Get used to idea of also losing unloved ones"
					

The government has updated it's coronavirus advice after Boris Johnson contracted the disease, insist people should also prepare to lose people they don't love at all.




					newsthump.com


----------



## hegley (Mar 27, 2020)

littleseb said:


>



I was hoping that was going to be more Darwinian.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> “Brave Boris, led the country even when sick, he more than anyone knew what it was like” will be the narrative though.


It's already happening


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> so there aren't tests for ordinary people but there are for the parasites charles mountbatten-windsor and alexander boris de pfeffel johnson
> 
> and the squads of police based round westminster seem to have been failing in their duty under the emergency law to prevent people mixing.
> 
> *literally one law for them...*



I've just had argument with others on a Maidenhead based Facebook group around this very point. 

Sadly their fawning of Boris drowned me out but at least my protest is there.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> i wish him dead



What a vile comment.


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> “Brave Boris, led the country even when sick, he more than anyone knew what it was like” will be the narrative though.



Supporting a wife and 6 kids on £94.25 a week isn't easy


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It might make no/very little practical difference at the moment, or even if he gets very ill, but I think maybe don't underestimate the impact on the collective sense of stability and order if people see MPs and important people they think of as managing the crisis get ill and die. Again, I hope I'm very off the mark here.



To what extent are VIPs essentially invulnerable to dying from this?  I mean, with sufficient medical care resources can anyone be kept alive?  For sure a ventilator would be available if he needed one and isn’t there also a machine which externally oxygenates the blood if it get that bad? What is it, ECMO?

Whether we think it’s right or wrong, people like Boris will get the best care if it’s needed. I’m assuming that’s enough to keep them from dying - maybe I’m wrong?


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Do tell


Got in the wrong carraige of a train, ended up with an an outing of mental patients, accompanying staff dismissed hi claims of being husband of PM and had to be picked up from the hospital when it all got sorted out


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> so there aren't tests for ordinary people but there are for the parasites charles mountbatten-windsor and alexander boris de pfeffel johnson
> 
> and the squads of police based round westminster seem to have been failing in their duty under the emergency law to prevent people mixing.
> 
> literally one law for them...



Grow up FFS! 

One is the PM, the other heir to a very elderly monarch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2020)

building up that herd immunity in the cabinet


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> What a vile comment.



fuck off


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 27, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I don't think this is how it works.




I know. 
It was a moment of humour in a midden of despair.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 27, 2020)

andysays said:


> This town, is coming like a ghost town...


Too much coughing on the dance-floor?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 27, 2020)

MrSki said:


>




Am I allowed to say how much he reminds me of Gollum?


----------



## scifisam (Mar 27, 2020)

gosub said:


> Got in the wrong carraige of a train, ended up with an an outing of mental patients, accompanying staff dismissed hi claims of being husband of PM and had to be picked up from the hospital when it all got sorted out



That's brilliant


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 27, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> To what extent are VIPs essentially invulnerable to dying from this?  I mean, with sufficient medical care resources can anyone be kept alive?  For sure a ventilator would be available if he needed one and isn’t there also a machine which externally oxygenates the blood if it get that bad? What is it, ECMO?
> 
> Whether we think it’s right or wrong, people like Boris will get the best care if it’s needed. I’m assuming that’s enough to keep them from dying - maybe I’m wrong?



The only real treatment as far as I'm aware is to try and keep you alive long enough for your immune system to win the battle.  If your immune system isn't strong enough or goes into shutdown itself there isn't anything that can save you regardless of how wealthy and well connected you may be.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 27, 2020)

littleseb said:


> are we sure he's not just making best use of the crisis and pulling a sicky?



Mummy gave him a note.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> fuck off



Really? You make a vile comment, then tell me to fuck off when I call you on it.

What a graceful and charming person you are.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

scifisam said:


> That's brilliant



The best one was Allan Johnson visiting a care home, he asked one of the residents if she knew who he was. She replied 'No dear, but if you ask Matron, she'll tell you.'.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 27, 2020)

Schmetterling said:


> Mummy gave him a note.



It really is not beyond the realm of possibility that he's just crawled up inside a bottle and won't come out.  He has a lot of form in this regard.


----------



## Combustible (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Grow up FFS!
> 
> One is the PM, the other heir to a very elderly monarch.



Careful, their boots may be infectious.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Really? You make a vile comment, then tell me to fuck off when I call you on it.
> 
> What a graceful and charming person you are.


Why don't you give us some reasons as to why we should want the fucker to live.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> The only real treatment as far as I'm aware is to try and keep you alive long enough for your immune system to win the battle.  If your immune system isn't strong enough or goes into shutdown itself there isn't anything that can save you regardless of how wealthy and well connected you may be.



Pretty much. More males _appear _to be dying than females for some reason.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> What a vile comment.


nowhere near as vile as Johnson's continued existence


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

bendeus said:


> Why don't you give us some reasons as to why we should want the fucker to live.



I suppose common sense and rabid socialism are mutually exclusive?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2020)

Covid-19 tests positive for Boris Johnson
					

Covid-19 has been found to be dealing with mild symptoms of Boris Johnson after being tested positive for the condition.




					newsthump.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> nowhere near as vile as Johnson's continued existence


 How would you react if I said I hoped your parents die? Or your siblings?

Common humanity seems to be beyond the comprehension of left wingers.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

Combustible said:


> Careful, their boots may be infectious.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I suppose common sense and rabid socialism are mutually exclusive?


That's not a reason.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> How would you react if I said I hoped your parents die? Or your siblings?
> 
> Common humanity seems to be beyond the comprehension of left wingers.



Given your form on this forum I'd not be in the least surprised. 

Why, is Johnson your dad? I'd have said he was at least half a century too young but what do I know?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> How would you react if I said I hoped your parents die? Or your siblings?
> 
> Common humanity seems to be beyond the comprehension of left wingers.


So Boris Johnson is like a father to you? Weird.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 27, 2020)

head shots may pose some ethical problems at the time, but they are soon forgotten


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2020)

Do you think he will self-isolate in a fridge?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> What a vile comment.



slow and painful


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Do you think he will self-isolate in a fridge?


 Amazing, the worst Conservative leader in my lifetime, yet he manages to beat Corbyn the socialist by 80 seats. Shows just how fucking pathetic the socialists are really. Beaten by Johnson.  Johnson of all people.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyway, froth away in your impotence. It is quite amusing.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Amazing, the worst Conservative leader in my lifetime, yet he manages to beat Corbyn the socialist by 80 seats. Shows just how fucking pathetic the socialists are really. Beaten by Johnson.  Johnson of all people.



Yep, Daily Mail, Daily Express, Telegraph, Sun, Metro and the rest had NOTHING to do with it


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Amazing, the worst Conservative leader in my lifetime, yet he manages to beat Corbyn the socialist by 80 seats. Shows just how fucking pathetic the socialists are really. Beaten by Johnson.  Johnson of all people.



This post just seems utterly unhinged you daft psychopath


----------



## klang (Mar 27, 2020)

if only the socialists would have gotten 80 fewer seats than the conservatives


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyway, froth away in your impotence. It is quite amusing.


I don't know if you've been paying attention but none of us is exactly master of our own destiny right now are we? (insert vast string of smileys to prove how right I am here)


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> How would you react if I said I hoped your parents die? Or your siblings?
> 
> Common humanity seems to be beyond the comprehension of left wingers.



you’ll be parroting the “don’t critique the government while its battling heroically to save us all” line next

if you think left wingers are evil you patently haven’t been hanging around with your fellow Tory voters much


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The best one was Allan Johnson visiting a care home, he asked one of the residents if she knew who he was. She replied 'No dear, but if you ask Matron, she'll tell you.'.



Reminds me of when mother was in hospital following some weird attack, and checking her mental ability the doctor asked, 'do you know where we are?'

She replied, 'why are you lost?'


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> you’ll be parroting the “don’t critique the government while its battling heroically to save us all” line next
> 
> if you think left wingers are evil you patently haven’t been hanging around with your fellow Tory voters much



No, I don't think that this has been well handled, but I don't think losing a PM at this juncture would help. 

As to your other point, every dross pile has a glint or two of gold.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Amazing, the worst Conservative leader in my lifetime, yet he manages to beat Corbyn the socialist by 80 seats. Shows just how fucking pathetic the socialists are really. Beaten by Johnson.  Johnson of all people.



you truly are daily mail fodder.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 27, 2020)

I am also hoping for a hatrick of royal passing before the summer is out.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I suppose common sense and rabid socialism are mutually exclusive?




Ironic given you understand neither


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Amazing, the worst Conservative leader in my lifetime, yet he manages to beat Corbyn the socialist by 80 seats. Shows just how fucking pathetic the socialists are really. Beaten by Johnson.  Johnson of all people.


Getting a bit thread happy there
On a personal note I don't whant him to die but I hope he hurts a lot.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 27, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am also hoping for a hatrick of royal passing before the summer is out.


Balmoral bingo!


----------



## little_legs (Mar 27, 2020)

So who is going to the weekly meetings with the Monarch like they showed in The Crown?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> I don't know if you've been paying attention but none of us is exactly master of our own destiny right now are we? (insert vast string of smileys to prove how right I am here)



I wasn't referring to the epidemic, I was referring to the fact that the left are whining on, as usual. that they would have done things so much better. This from a dysfunctional turd-pile that couldn't even win against Boris. Boris FFS!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 27, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Getting a bit thread happy there
> On a personal note I don't whant him to die but I hope he hurts a lot.


He needs to be kept alive so he can be tried for treason come the glorious day. after which he will be handed to comrade Pickman's model to who can really let his imagination run free with this one


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> you truly are daily mail fodder.


 And you are a serial loser.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I wasn't referring to the epidemic, I was referring to the fact that the left are whining on, as usual. that they would have done things so much better. This from a dysfunctional turd-pile that couldn't even win against Boris. Boris FFS!



How did you preferred 'sensible' wing of the tory party get on against Boris by the way?

The only thing he's good at is campaigning.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> He needs to be kept alive so he can be tried for treason come the glorious day. after which he will be handed to comrade Pickman's model to who can really let his imagination run free with this one


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> And you are a serial loser.



have some of that magic entonox, ya daft auld bugger


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> This'll win him the next election


From beyond the grave.


----------



## keybored (Mar 27, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> have some of that magic entonox, ya daft auld bugger


That's unfair, the treatment room was -20°K


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I wasn't referring to the epidemic, I was referring to the fact that the left are whining on, as usual. that they would have done things so much better. This from a dysfunctional turd-pile that couldn't even win against Boris. Boris FFS!


Boris has been spending money like he’s on the left this week anyway


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> How did you preferred 'sensible' wing of the tory party get on against Boris by the way?
> 
> The only thing he's good at is campaigning.


 The Tories are no better than Labour at selecting leaders, not that there is much to select from at present. The new Chancellor perhaps shows promise.

I don't support Labour, but can't honestly say I'm hellishly enthusiastic about the Tories at the moment. Cummings is leading Boris by the nose, Boris is rather a weak character, but you knew that already.

In my time I've seen the quality of those in politics diminish year on year. I know you have no time for Thatcher, but at least half her cabinet had the potential to be PM, of the current cabinet, not one (maybe Sunak, too early to tell). It is bloody grim., with little sign of improving.

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm glad that I'm towards the end of my life instead of the beginning. Things ahead don't look promising. 

Labour must give up the internecine war and start pulling together, the current state of affairs is likely to lead to another election defeat, which would not be good for the country.

Yep, Boris is a good campaigner, but when it comes to running the country, not so good. If he was surrounded by talent, then it wouldn't matter quite so much, but he isn't. Patel makes my flesh crawl. ditto Gove.

Fuck knows how this is going to end, but had the correct steps been taken at the start, it would undoubtedly have been a better outcome. I can see why the strategy initially was to try and mitigate the economic consequences, it was the wrong strategy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2020)

I think he just fancies a holiday and isn't really ill. He'll be on his third wank already.
He'll be sat around in his crusty Union Jack boxers playing COD WW2 for the next couple of weeks, pretending his Skype connection keeps crashing when the cabinet call


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> have some of that magic entonox, ya daft auld bugger



From the BOC website.

Preparation for use Ensure ENTONOX cylinders are maintained at a temperature above 10°C for at least 24 hours before use to ensure the gases are mixed correctly. If this is not possible, EA, D, and ED size cylinders may be used immediately if inverted three times before use to ensure mixing.



			https://www.boconline.co.uk/en/images/entonox_tcm410-43539.pdf
		


What happened was that because the room had been cold, and the cylinder not inverted, the NO level in the inhaled gas was above the norm.

I note that you appear to work in warm places, where the risk doesn't exist.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I think he just fancies a holiday and isn't really ill. He'll be on his third wank already.
> He'll be sat around in his crusty Union Jack boxers playing COD WW2 for the next couple of weeks, pretending his Skype connection keeps crashing when the cabinet call



That would be of benefit to the country, so don't knock it.


----------



## killer b (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> How would you react if I said I hoped your parents die? Or your siblings?


If you told Johnsons kids you hoped their dad was going to die, theyd just look a bit confused and say 'who?'


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 27, 2020)

Say what you like about Johnson but at this stage in his political career you'd pretty much have to accept that he is a vote winning machine.  He has pretty much won every vote he's pitched his hat in for.  People will vote for "Boris" not necessarily the conservative party, its hard to believe that any other current tory mp would have made the inroads he did at the last election were they leader.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

killer b said:


> If you told Johnsons kids you hoped their dad was going to die, theyd just look a bit confused and say 'who?'


 Does anyone know exactly how many children he has?


----------



## keybored (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Does anyone know exactly how many children he has?


I doubt he does.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Say what you like about Johnson but at this stage in his political career you'd pretty much have to accept that he is a vote winning machine.  He has pretty much won every vote he's pitched his hat in for.  People will vote for "Boris" not necessarily the conservative party, its hard to believe that any other current tory mp would have made the inroads he did at the last election were they leader.



Which is all well and good, however, winning the election is just the start. He isn't capable of running the country. Had he a crack team of ministers, that wouldn't matter so much, but he hasn't.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

Fuck I'm bored.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I think he just fancies a holiday and isn't really ill. He'll be on his third wank already.
> He'll be sat around in his crusty Union Jack boxers playing COD WW2 for the next couple of weeks, pretending his Skype connection keeps crashing when the cabinet call



 Nice!


----------



## chilango (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fuck I'm bored.



There's an apology waiting to be made by you on another thread, if you can't think of anything else to do...


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> From the BOC website.
> 
> Preparation for use Ensure ENTONOX cylinders are maintained at a temperature above 10°C for at least 24 hours before use to ensure the gases are mixed correctly. If this is not possible, EA, D, and ED size cylinders may be used immediately if inverted three times before use to ensure mixing.
> 
> ...



I’ve worked in Siberia and North slope Alaska, Greenland, Northern Norway, Canada. Lugging the stuff around in ambulance and Bergen’s 

The temperature for separation is -7C 

Your mate must have broken the hospital central heating and left the windows open to complete your “shall remain unameless” pub dit, perhaps he was in Moscow General, mid winter 

Was his patient hypothermic  or was he just wrapped up well 

Bet you’re  a real storm down the legion


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Say what you like about Johnson but at this stage in his political career you'd pretty much have to accept that he is a vote winning machine.  He has pretty much won every vote he's pitched his hat in for.  People will vote for "Boris" not necessarily the conservative party, its hard to believe that any other current tory mp would have made the inroads he did at the last election were they leader.


'Tis true, there are a fuck ton of voting dimbos out there.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> How would you react if I said I hoped your parents die? Or your siblings?
> 
> Common humanity seems to be beyond the comprehension of left wingers.


Id take it on the chin


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Id take it on the chin


Greater good, etc.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Greater good, etc.


Not to put too fine a point on it, from an entirely disinterested economic perspective, the COVID-19 might even prove mildly beneficial in the long term by disproportionately culling MPs


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm really not sure this is good news at all to be honest. Currently my dislike for, or political differences with anyone is massively eclipsed by being much more worried about social cohesion and the ability of the State to deal with this. If figures like him start going down the fragile grip stability has on things at the moment could slip very, very quickly...


Wouldn't wish it on anyone tbh


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 27, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Wouldn't wish it on anyone tbh


Me neither, but if I had to choose between Johnson and... anybody else...


----------



## Wilf (Mar 27, 2020)

Must admit this discussion has become rather tasteless. Really, I'm saddened that some posters haven't got it in their hearts to wish the PM dead. Britain truly is broken.   Personally, I want him to die and then be reanimated and to die again... horribly... and then for his shade to haunt the ExCel Centre for all eternity, pursued by the vengeful ghost of Theresa May. And who doesn't?


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 27, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Do you think he will self-isolate in a fridge?


It would help reduce the fever.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Me neither, but if I had to choose between Johnson and... anybody else...


Apart from Raab or Mogg ?
Or Trump...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 27, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is part of the blag



I don’t. But I do think the fact him and Hancock have apparently contracted it is massively helpful to their message management as we reach the predicted surge for infection/deaths in the UK.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> I’ve worked in Siberia and North slope Alaska, Greenland, Northern Norway, Canada. Lugging the stuff around in ambulance and Bergen’s
> 
> The temperature for separation is -7C
> 
> ...



I'm actually still in touch with someone else who was on the ward that morning, and will bear out the accuracy of what I have said. I am telling the absolute truth, whether you choose to accept that is up to you.

I do find it odd though that your figure and that of the manufacturer differ, in which circumstance, I know whose figure I would regard as accurate.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

chilango said:


> There's an apology waiting to be made by you on another thread, if you can't think of anything else to do...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Apart from Raab or Mogg ?
> Or Trump...


I don't mind if they share it. That's what friends are for.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## extra dry (Mar 27, 2020)

The public need to barrcade downing street now


----------



## Argonia (Mar 27, 2020)

BREAKING: Chief Medical Officer self-isolating after experiencing symptoms


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 27, 2020)

extra dry said:


> The public need to barrcade downing street now


Take off and nuke...etc


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 27, 2020)

This lot have not been following their own advice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> This lot have not been following their own advice.


Which advice ?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> This lot have not been following their own advice.


Not like politicians, eh?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Raheem (Mar 27, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 203626


Is Conservative HQ doing fake Class War memes now?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 27, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Take off and nuke...etc


Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 27, 2020)

My mum said she thought Raab had it too but I can't see anything in the news


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 27, 2020)

Why is Kuenesberg's article on the BBC headlined 'PM's diagnosis is a shock' when the first line is 'maybe it was inevitable'. Honestly 

It's not been a shock, not in the slightest after the way he was carrying on.


----------



## keybored (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I do find it odd though that your figure and that of the manufacturer differ, in which circumstance, I know whose figure I would regard as accurate.



I'm that bored, I thought I'd find some studies.









						The effects of temperature on nitrous oxide and oxygen mixture homogeneity and stability
					

For many long standing practices, the rationale for them is often lost as time passes. This is the situation with respect to the storage and handling of equimolar 50% nitrous oxide and 50% oxygen volume/volume (v/v) mixtures.A review was undertaken of ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				






> The manufacturers of these gas mixtures include instructions in their Material Safety Data Sheets to store cylinders in a horizontal position for at least 48 hours in an area where the temperature is maintained above 10°C and to invert the cylinders three times before use to ensure the mixture is homogenous, but offer no explanation as to why; the background knowledge of the studies done in gas physics and behaviours has long since faded from our collective consciousness.



After lots of science, it concludes:



> Nitrous oxide, which as a single gas liquefies at the pressures commonly seen in a medical gas cylinder, remains solely in the gas phase when part of a 50%/50% v/v mixture with oxygen as long as it remains above its critical temperature (-7°C for a full cylinder at 138 bar [2,000 psig]). The resulting mixture is homogenous above this temperature and will not lose homogeneity during use. It is possible to cause condensation and phase separation of such a mixture by cooling the cylinder below its critical temperature. Temperatures below this point may be seen in many months of the year in Canada. However, by allowing a cylinder to rewarm to room temperature for at least a 48-hour period, preferably in a horizontal orientation to maximize surface area for heat transfer to any nitrous oxide in the liquid phase in the cylinder, and briskly inverting it three times before use, the gases in the cylinder will rehomogenize and consistently deliver the proper proportions of the constituent components.



Maybe you misremembered and the room was below -7°C


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 27, 2020)

keybored said:


> I'm that bored, I thought I'd find some studies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, BOC the manufacturer has issued erroneous information on its own product?


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Me neither, but if I had to choose between Johnson and... anybody else...


I dunno  , there are worse people in the world tbh


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Corbyn now furious demanding coronavirus for the many not just the few.


----------



## keybored (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> So, BOC the manufacturer has issued erroneous information on its own product?


It would seem so. Although it's not harmful information, more like erring on the side of caution.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 27, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I dunno  , there are worse people in the world tbh


I'm sure there are, but Johnson catching it has made my day. I don't think Bono catching it would have cheered me up as much.


----------



## agricola (Mar 27, 2020)

Argonia said:


> My mum said she thought Raab had it too but I can't see anything in the news



TBF Gove did answer a question about who would take over from Boris in a really strange way, given that they'd said it would be Raab earlier in the week.  It could just be that he is a really strange man though.


----------



## Poot (Mar 27, 2020)

My husband's getting pissed off with me shouting 'wash your fucking hands you utter fucking disgrace' at the telly every time one of the infected three appear. Whitty had the nerve to appear in a public service announcement earlier.


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2020)

Argonia said:


> My mum said she thought Raab had it too but I can't see anything in the news



Raab's one job in the last two weeks should have been to sit on the bench at home out of the way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh shit - who's next in line after Raab ? - Patel ?


----------



## andysays (Mar 27, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 27, 2020)

gosub said:


> Raab's one job in the last two weeks should have been to sit on the bench at home out of the way.


That should be his job every week.


----------



## LDC (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> So, BOC the manufacturer has issued erroneous information on its own product?



Jesus christ can you all fuck off with the deadly boring shit about entonox? Take it to PMs or Zoom or something to spare the rest of us please.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Corbyn now furious demanding coronavirus for the many not just the few.


No he isn't. Don't be a dick.


----------



## Mation (Mar 27, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> It's not been a shock, not in the slightest after the way he was carrying on.


I've now got this as an earworm. 

Ra ra Rasputin
Russia's greatest love machine
It was a shame how he carried on


----------



## killer b (Mar 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh shit - who's next in line after Raab ? - Patel ?


in theory, Sunak. In practice, probably Gove.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Corbyn now furious demanding coronavirus for the many not just the few.



I thought that was the Johnson "herd immunity" plan.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> I thought that was the Johnson "herd immunity" plan.


more like "pack" or "nest" or "hive" ...


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 27, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> No he isn't. Don't be a dick.



I know, ‘twas but a joke - an attempt for a brisk moment of light relief in these dark times.


----------



## RTWL (Mar 27, 2020)

Fuc$ing just piss of m8


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I know, ‘twas but a joke - an attempt for a brisk moment of light relief in these dark times.


It doesn’t work because coming from a right wing cunt like yourself, it would never be funny. What is funny is how the fuck you've managed to stay on here for so long without getting binned off.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 27, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> It doesn’t work because coming from a right wing cunt like yourself, it would never be funny. What is funny is how the fuck you've managed to stay on here for so long without getting binned off.


Leave Marty alone.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 27, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Leave Marty alone.



Put him down, you don't know where he's been?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 27, 2020)

Argonia said:


> BREAKING: Chief Medical Officer self-isolating after experiencing symptoms


Has he not been tested then? Even the CMO can't get a test


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Leave Marty alone.



Id rather he leave us alone


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Given your form on this forum I'd not be in the least surprised.
> 
> Why, is Johnson your dad? I'd have said he was at least half a century too young but what do I know?



Johnson probably doesn't know either tbf.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 27, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> i wish him dead



Isn’t there a chant for that?

NOT - MY - PRIME - MINISTER!?

Or something like that.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2020)

Hopefully he managed to infect Patel as well


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Common humanity seems to be beyond the comprehension of left wingers.



I get your point but have heard that the Conservatives are the new left due to their massive absorption of Labour votes in the last GE.

Not sure what you could characterise the remaining left now as tbh, but yes the vitriol from this camp is without boundary it would seem.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2020)

and he wonders why 99 % of the board think he is a cunt

this is his idea of left leading ideas being a Tory




Boris and his team got tested before front line NHS staff

that should be the fact remembered in all of this


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2020)

you know it was only yesterday that Boris's Government allowed the Brave and fucking essential members of NHS

the Blessing of not having to pay for parking outside the Hospitals they are working at

the Tory party is the new left


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> and he wonders why 99 % of the board think he is a cunt
> 
> this is his idea of left leading ideas being a Tory
> 
> ...


Not to mention the fact that Boris and co voted AGAINST nurses' pay rises.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2020)

They should take Boris out of his number 11 resident to protect his unborn  child and place him in a bed in the new Nightingale Hospital alongside Matt Hancock and Whitty.

lets see how your own policy works for you


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> It was later clarified that he talked to her via Skype.  But, as you know, he lies about literally everything so there is every chance he went.


His mum has Alzheimers and has lived in a nursing home for years. I doubt she knows who he is, or is able to speak.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 28, 2020)

I wonder if Boris will go private?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 28, 2020)

extra dry said:


> I wonder if Boris will go private?


If? Of course he will.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> This lot have not been following their own advice.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 28, 2020)

Following medical advice loads of people have been advised that a test is sensible.  So where are the tests.


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Why is Kuenesberg's article on the BBC headlined 'PM's diagnosis is a shock' when the first line is 'maybe it was inevitable'. Honestly
> 
> It's not been a shock, not in the slightest after the way he was carrying on.



Does Kuenssberg base her articles on any actual facts, or is it simply a case of picking what’s perceived to be the most effective propaganda nonsense and stringing it together in terms the simple minded can best understand?

This gem jumps out:


> There is no information that suggests the country's senior scientists, who are at the forefront of the effort to combat the virus, have taken ill.



No evidence, except the widely reported case of Prof Neil Ferguson who tweeted on 18th March that he had it. Probably others that I don’t know about too. 

Maybe what Laura means is “no evidence I’m willing to tell you plebs about, because that would constitute doing the job you believe I’m doing (informing you), rather than the job I’m actually doing (promoting the government’s agenda).


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 28, 2020)

Kuenssberg is a terribly overrated hack


----------



## Riklet (Mar 28, 2020)

It's clearly an airborne virus partially so no need for him to have shaken hands etc, just being around people for the past 2 weeks would be enough.

Im sure he'll be tested, given antivirals and other treatment. Monitored extensively. Contact tracing done. Rest of us won't be so lucky.


----------



## andysays (Mar 28, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> His mum has Alzheimers and has lived in a nursing home for years. I doubt she knows who he is, or is able to speak.


She certainly won't know who her grandchildren are...


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Corbyn now furious demanding coronavirus for the many not just the few.


You idiot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> What a vile comment.



You do know Johnson's plan for all this was to let hundreds of thousands die right?


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 28, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> You do know Johnson's plan for all this was to let hundreds of thousands die right?



Link?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Link?



'Common knowledge' isn't a web page. 

Johnson failed to take any protective measures at all for weeks, failed to provide enough testing, or enough PPE for hospital staff; all on the grounds that it was better to let the virus romp through the population unchecked. The models on which he based this strategy predicted 250,000 to 750,000 deaths as a result of it.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 28, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> 'Common knowledge' isn't a web page.
> 
> Johnson failed to take any protective measures at all for weeks, failed to provide enough testing, or enough PPE for hospital staff; all on the grounds that it was better to let the virus romp through the population unchecked. The models on which he based this strategy predicted 250,000 to 750,000 deaths as a result of it.



What utter rubbish.

Is Sweden looking to have huge numbers of its population die with its approach to this pandemic?









						Sweden and coronavirus
					

I know this has probably already been mentioned elsewhere but it might be an idea to have a separate thread so we can track if it is successful or not.  Sweden has become a global outlier in its approach to stopping the coronavirus. Rather than imposing a lockdown like most of Europe, the...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2020)

Fucking bridge dwellers demanding links.
FFS


----------



## Supine (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> What utter rubbish.
> 
> Is Sweden looking to have huge numbers of its population die with its approach



Sweden is a little behind us on the curve and will almost certainly get locked down within the next week.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 28, 2020)

The press are going to continue to back Johnson no matter how badly he fucks this up aren't they? I know I see Guardian and independent lefty media links on social media exposing just how hamfisted all this has been from the government, but most people aren't going to see that stuff. The main message from all sources has been 'we have to do lockdown now because you lot fucked up' and the focus will continue to be on the woeful behaviour of people going out in public, which they are allowed to do, and not on the NHS that is, extraordinarily, not getting the basic shit it needs even now.

I wonder if there's a point where all this breaks down. Obviously I hope we never get there, because it would have to be a catastrophe of epic proportions. Thousands of needless deaths won't do it, most likely tens of thousands won't either.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 28, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> The press are going to continue to back Johnson no matter how badly he fucks this up aren't they?


The press think they are finally on the front line and can all at last be hero war reporters. Some of that is the rampant jingoism all in it together shyte.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 28, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> and he wonders why 99 % of the board think he is a cunt
> 
> this is his idea of left leading ideas being a Tory
> 
> ...


Go help us, but he is the PM, the person leading the country. It is reasonable that he be tested, together with those who have been in close contact. It might not be much of a government, but it is the one we have.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> If? Of course he will.


Perhaps you haven't noticed, but the private sector has been subsumed into the public sector at the moment.


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Kuenssberg is a terribly *overrated* hack



Not to nitpick here, but who rates her?  The only two scoops I can ever remember her getting was that resignation (which Wikipedia tells me was Doughty) before PMQs, and the Corbyn Paris interview that was edited to swap the answers to questions around to make him look bad.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 28, 2020)

agricola said:


> Not to nitpick here, but who rates her?


I don't know, she doesn't impress me though.  Wouldn't be surprised if she gets her own show on the beeb.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Perhaps you haven't noticed, but the private sector has been subsumed into the public sector at the moment.


I think you'll find that the corporations operating the private health sector have entered into a contract with the government to provide services. Far from being 'subsumed', they've ensured the survival of the sector intact throughout the coronavirus crisis at zero cost to the providers.
Very canny & very tory.


----------



## rekil (Mar 28, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> It doesn’t work because coming from a right wing cunt like yourself, it would never be funny. What is funny is how the fuck you've managed to stay on here for so long without getting binned off.


He nicked it from his far right feed.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 28, 2020)

So a british lab discovered the test, the pm said that testing 25000 a day was wanted, and still today capacity for about 6500 tests. Just what did they do at all those cobra meetings.


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> So a british lab discovered the test, the pm said that testing 25000 a day was wanted, and still today capacity for about 6500 tests. Just what did they do at all those cobra meetings.



shake hands and pass round one shared mug of coffee, it seems


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> So a british lab discovered the test, the pm said that testing 25000 a day was wanted, and still today capacity for about 6500 tests. Just what did they do at all those cobra meetings.


All I can say is it apparently involved a biscuit


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Supine (Mar 28, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I don't know, she doesn't impress me though.  Wouldn't be surprised if she gets her own show on the beeb.



She already does. It's called the news.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 28, 2020)

agricola said:


> shake hands and pass round one shared mug of coffee, it seems



Nice to see they've got specialized people who carry their mugs of coffee. Wish I had one to do that for me.


----------



## Sue (Mar 28, 2020)

Alistair Jack tests positive. Scotland grinds to a halt.


----------



## gosub (Mar 28, 2020)

Riklet said:


> It's clearly an airborne virus partially so no need for him to have shaken hands etc, just being around people for the past 2 weeks would be enough.
> 
> Im sure he'll be tested, given antivirals and other treatment. Monitored extensively. Contact tracing done. Rest of us won't be so lucky.



Spreads more by contact....baggage handlers caught it before pilots


----------



## keybored (Mar 28, 2020)

gosub said:


> Spreads more by contact....baggage handlers caught it before pilots


I don't think that's what they meant by "airbourne".


----------



## gosub (Mar 28, 2020)

keybored said:


> I don't think that's what they meant by "airbourne".



No but pilots work environment is sitting out of contact with a bunch of punters withwhom they share recirculated air,   baggage handlers move stuff about that punters have touched. Stewards mixture of both.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Perhaps you haven't noticed, but the private sector has been subsumed into the public sector at the moment.


Perhaps you haven't noticed, but nothing of the sort is happening.


----------



## brix_kitty (Mar 28, 2020)

gosub said:


> No but pilots work environment is sitting out of contact with a bunch of punters withwhom they share recirculated air,   baggage handlers move stuff about that punters have touched. Stewards mixture of both.


Not so much for the pilots, cockpit has a separate air supply.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 28, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> It doesn’t work because coming from a right wing cunt like yourself, it would never be funny. What is funny is how the fuck you've managed to stay on here for so long without getting binned off.



Is this the socialist way? Demand the removal of anyone who defies the hive mind?


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is this the socialist way? Demand the removal of anyone who defies the hive mind?



And to think we used to be the monothought clique.  Is this or a promotion or demotion?  I just don't know any more.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 28, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> And to think we used to be the monothought clique.  Is this or a promotion or demotion?  I just don't know any more.


Monothought clique is for amateurs and dilettantes. Hive mind is full assimilation for the truly committed. No turning back...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is this the socialist way? Demand the removal of anyone who defies the hive mind?


I'm sure Marx put it better...something about Peace = absence of opposition to socialism?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah, peace man!


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is this the socialist way? Demand the removal of anyone who defies the hive mind?



Haven't you been posting here for nearly 20 years?


----------



## chilango (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is this the socialist way? Demand the removal of anyone who defies the hive mind?



Twice recently I've had to pull you up for mouthing off about things you know little about.

Maybe give the empty trolling a rest for a bit, eh?

I'm sure there's more constructive contributions you could be making.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Go help us, but he is the PM, the person leading the country. It is reasonable that he be tested, together with those who have been in close contact. It might not be much of a government, but it is the one we have.



FFS - what is happening to this site? Wool liberalism run riot.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 28, 2020)

chilango said:


> Twice recently I've had to pull you up for mouthing off about things you know little about.
> 
> Maybe give the empty trolling a rest for a bit, eh?
> 
> I'm sure there's more constructive contributions you could be making.


Did someone speak?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Did someone speak?


Even Farty 1's not that lame.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Even Farty 21's not that lame.



Poor marty21


----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Poor marty21


No....shit...corrected?
Too much Bishops...arrrgh...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 28, 2020)

((((martys 2–infinity))))


----------



## chilango (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Did someone speak?



Exactly the point Brave Sir Robin.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Poor marty21



lol


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 28, 2020)

#clapforboris trending on twitter......most people making the obvs joke, few suggesting they will be clapping.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Grow up FFS!
> 
> One is the PM, the other heir to a very elderly monarch.


Still no reason for preferential treatment


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Still no reason for preferential treatment


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


>


Very good m'lud, will there be anything else m'lady, have I bowed enough


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I suppose common sense and rabid socialism are mutually exclusive?


Sorry sass, burt that really is no answer


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Why is it that Boris & Trumps approval figures have skyrocketed since this pandemic?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Why is it that Boris & Trumps approval figures have skyrocketed since this pandemic?
> 
> View attachment 203833View attachment 203834



Idiots like you.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 28, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Sorry sass, burt that really is no answer



Self evident surely? People of huge hubris, who think that their political view is shared by many, despite the recent GE having handed Labour just about its biggest humping ever.

People who state that Blair was not a socialist, despite him stating that he was in his Maiden Speech. Blair won elections. Corbyn, despite having an open goal, did not. Surely no one will try and deny that Corbyn was a socialist?

Corbyn, a real socialist, went to the country and lost. Lost seats that ten years ago you would never have thought that Labour could lose; they did. 

Solidly left wing politics offered to the country, and soundly rejected. Surely, even from a non-partisan viewpoint, their world view is so out of true, it draws ridicule like iron filings to a magnet?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Why is it that Boris & Trumps approval figures have skyrocketed since this pandemic?
> 
> View attachment 203833View attachment 203834


Because you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 28, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Idiots like you.



Yep, insult the populace, that will really draw them to your tattered flag.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Why is it that Boris & Trumps approval figures have skyrocketed since this pandemic?
> 
> View attachment 203833View attachment 203834


Established phonomenon that, in times of crisis, people tend to back their rulers. Bush Jnr had an approval rating of over 90 per cent shortly after 9/11.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yep, insult the populace, that will really draw them to your tattered flag.



My flag? The populace?

Idiot.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yep, insult the populace, that will really draw them to your tattered flag.



He was principally insulting Marty 1 tbf


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 28, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> He was principally insulting Marty 1 tbf



And I must apologise to you sir. Always a gentleman you are, despite my grumpiness.


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Why is it that Boris & Trumps approval figures have skyrocketed since this pandemic?
> 
> View attachment 203833View attachment 203834



Have you watched one of those press conferences?   I can only wish coronavirus was as rare as a non-planted question is.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 28, 2020)

Because people desperately want to believe someone competent is in charge.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Why is it that Boris & Trumps approval figures have skyrocketed since this pandemic?



The Johnson pollsters must have included people who think he's done a shitty job dealing with the outbreak but a satisfactory job of contracting the virus and infecting other senior Tories with it.


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2020)

On the one hand there is the sensible advice that people should only go out where absolutely necessary.  On the other theres getting post-folk to deliver this to every house in the land:


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 28, 2020)

agricola said:


> Have you watched one of those press conferences?   I can only wish coronavirus was as rare as a non-planted question is.



The Trump press conferences?  Trumps media coverage is over 90% negative.

Any more excuses/fantasy island ramblings?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2020)

agricola : It's actually going to be physically posted? To all? 

I suppose it has to be, to avoid missing people not on line, but


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> agricola : It's actually going to be physically posted? To all?
> 
> I suppose it has to be, to avoid missing people not on line, but


It's got to be posted because tens of thousands of people have blocked the government on their phones. And to keep the royal mail solvent.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It's got to be posted because tens of thousands of people have blocked the government on their phones. And to kee the royal mail solvent.



Fair enough, I suppose I knew there'd be things like that.


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> The Trump press conferences?  Trumps media coverage is over 90% negative.
> 
> Any more excuses/fantasy island ramblings?



you posted a picture of Johnson, with the British poll ratings

please try again


----------



## gosub (Mar 28, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> agricola : It's actually going to be physically posted? To all?
> 
> I suppose it has to be, to avoid missing people not on line, but



Fucking hell he's got a lot of envelopes to lick


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2020)

agricola said:


> On the one hand there is the sensible advice that people should only go out where absolutely necessary.  On the other theres getting post-folk to deliver this to every house in the land:



I hope they're making the prime minister address each one individually eg dear percy blakeney, and writing yours sincerely boris.


----------



## xes (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm sure that signature says Boris J Arsehole.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Fair enough, I suppose I knew there'd be things like that.


I made that up as well


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 28, 2020)

agricola said:


> you posted a picture of Johnson, with the British poll ratings
> 
> please try again



 Good god! 

Go back to that post - that you replied to - there’s some texty stuff there as well.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Good god!
> 
> Go back to that post - that you replied to - there’s some texty stuff there as well.


oh just fuck off.


----------



## keybored (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Good god!
> 
> Go back to that post - that you replied to - there’s some texty stuff there as well.


Go back to /pol/, you'd be happier there.


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Good god!
> 
> Go back to that post - that you replied to - there’s some texty stuff there as well.



I know, I responded to it.  Have you seen one of Johnson's press conferences?


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> I know, I responded to it.  Have you seen one of Johnson's press conferences?



No you haven’t.

So you’re inferring that BJ’s rise in public confidence is due to the press giving him planted questions at press conferences yet you acknowledge Trump also has had a massive rise in public conference despite getting shit on at press conferences by the press.

So - you’re implying that the American people aren’t swayed by the media but the public this side of the pond are?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> No you haven’t.
> 
> So you’re inferring that BJ’s rise in public confidence is due to the press giving him planted questions at press conferences yet you acknowledge Trump also has had a massive rise in public conference despite getting shit on at press conferences by the press.
> 
> So - you’re implying that the American people aren’t swayed by the media but the public this side of the pond are?


Please fuck off. Your question has been answered already and it's nowhere near as interesting as you think it is.


----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> No you haven’t.
> 
> So you’re inferring that BJ’s rise in public confidence is due to the press giving him planted questions at press conferences yet you acknowledge Trump also has had a massive rise in public conference despite getting shit on at press conferences by the press.
> 
> So - you’re implying that the American people aren’t swayed by the media but the public this side of the pond are?



So you haven't seen one of the press conferences, then?

I mean - its only Johnson's poll numbers that are going up; Trump's are going down.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 29, 2020)

Fucking hell. I suppose putting a turd in the envelope, resealing it and returning to sender is not going to be in the spirit of reducing contagion. So he gets his taxpayer-funded self-marketing campaign, and there's fuck all anyone can do.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> So you haven't seen one of the press conferences, then?
> 
> I mean - its only Johnson's poll numbers that are going up; Trump's are going down.


I'm always amazed even 1 percent approve of Trump's handling of anything, but that 'rally around' effect is well-documented in the US and elsewhere. Given that, 50 percent is really shit.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> So you haven't seen one of the press conferences, then?
> 
> I mean - its only Johnson's poll numbers that are going up; Trump's are going down.



It’s a fluctuation in a 3 day span poll that still reflects his public confidence is very healthy.

Now we’ve got that grasping diversion out the way, are you able to respond to my prior point?


----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> It’s a fluctuation in a 3 day span poll that still reflects his public confidence is very healthy.
> 
> Now we’ve got that grasping diversion out the way, are you able to respond to my prior point?



I did, in the first post.  Have you seen one of Johnson's press conferences?


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> I did, in the first post.  Have you seen one of Johnson's press conferences?



So you suggest BJ’s high public confidence ratings are due to the press going easy on him, yes?


----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you suggest BJ’s high public confidence ratings are due to the press going easy on him, yes?



No, I suggest that the press are either being given or agree beforehand the questions he is asked.  Do you agree that is what is happening?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> No, I suggest that the press are either being given or agree beforehand the questions he is asked.  Do you agree that is what is happening?



You forgot "Have you seen one of Johnson's press conferences?"


----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You forgot "Have you seen one of Johnson's press conferences?"



also this


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> No, I suggest that the press are either being given or agree beforehand the questions he is asked.  Do you agree that is what is happening?



I’ll just agree for the sake of moving on.

How does that help BJ’s public approval ratings?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> also this



not sure that helps he said he's got me on ignore, for asking awkward questions


----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I’ll just agree for the sake of moving on.
> 
> How does that help BJ’s public approval ratings?



have you seen one of his press conferences?  they are rather tame affairs


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> have you seen one of his press conferences?  they are rather tame affairs



And that is what is providing BJ with his high public approval ratings?


----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> And that is what is providing BJ with his high public approval ratings?



Well, since you asked, I'd say it was having a largely compliant media.  Over here it seems to be the majority of papers and TV political journalists, but over in the US it seems that Fox and the zoo of talkshow hosts, evangelical Christian and loons seem to provide the same service but only for about half the country.  Of course the common denominator between the two is one Rupert Murdoch.

Have you seen one of his press conferences?


----------



## Raheem (Mar 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> Well, since you asked, I'd say it was having a largely compliant media.  Over here it seems to be the majority of papers and TV political journalists, but over in the US it seems that Fox and the zoo of talkshow hosts, evangelical Christian and loons seem to provide the same service but only for about half the country.  Of course the common denominator between the two is one Rupert Murdoch.
> 
> Have you seen one of his press conferences?



And there we have it (finally, whew).

You infer the U.K. public are thick and easily persuaded by the press - same tired shit that was claimed after the referendum - they didn’t know what they were voting for, were lied to etc.

You’re contradicting yourself when comparing BJ to Trump though - which you’re perfectly aware of so have attempted to cover by offering an absurd explanation whilst negating the fact that Trump has over 90% negative press, especially his press conferences.

You are well on your way to self delusion and tinfoil territory to maintain your cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 29, 2020)

...


----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> And there we have it (finally, whew).
> 
> You infer the U.K. public are thick and easily persuaded by the press - same tired shit that was claimed after the referendum - they didn’t know what they were voting for, were lied to etc.
> 
> ...



So you haven't actually seen something you are commenting on, then?


----------



## Wilf (Mar 29, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I hope they're making the prime minister address each one individually eg dear percy blakeney, and writing yours sincerely boris.


No, make the fucker write his full name out, he's got loads of names. And make it like Christmas cards with a quick mention all the kids. 'Lavinia is doing well and has taken up the cello, Horace managed to get off the insider trading charge, x may or may not exist as a real person/injunction...'.


----------



## keybored (Mar 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> not sure that helps he said he's got me on ignore, for asking awkward questions


Weird. I thought his type were all about asking difficult questions, challenging the status quo and being general JAQoffs


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2020)

The vanity of the man knows no bounds.
An ephemeral text is not a sufficient legacy, so we get his best cod-Churchillian bollocks knocked up in confinement.
All at our expense and that of the postal workers who have to deliver it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 29, 2020)

I suppose they have to look like they are doing something. Having already fucked up lockdown, food supply, ventilators, nhs staff, airports and infecting the workplace.

Ed to add: testing,  the list is long and forgot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2020)

And the only people appreciating a letter from the PM are the very demographic most likely to die due to the contrived "British ingenuity saves the day" ventilator narrative...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 29, 2020)

Hancock also sent a 'letter' to all social care workers yesterday. They've obviously reached the part of the blame mitigation grid that says "Letters as evidence".
I'm pretty much viewing every move now as an element of their defence in the post-event inquiry.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 29, 2020)

And vacuous, platitudinous empty mouthings like this from the venal Patel...



_...look how much we cared_


----------



## steveseagull (Mar 29, 2020)

Urgh. Has Patel had it yet?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2020)

Intubation might make smirking a challenge ...

... though I bet she'd manage somehow ...


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Hancock also sent a 'letter' to all social care workers yesterday. They've obviously reached the part of the blame mitigation grid that says "Letters as evidence".
> I'm pretty much viewing every move now as an element of their defence in the post-event inquiry.


I think that letter should be disinfected before you open it


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 29, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Because people desperately want to believe someone competent is in charge.


The triumph of hope over experience. Despite previous evidence, you desperately hope that they will get it right this time.


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)

Raheem said:


> ...


discussions on the three point turn should be in the -----> transport forum.


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I think that letter should be disinfected before you open it


it shouldn't be opened at all.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 29, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> The vanity of the man knows no bounds.
> An ephemeral text is not a sufficient legacy, so we get his best cod-Churchillian bollocks knocked up in confinement.
> All at our expense and that of the postal workers who have to deliver it.


Quite. Don't know about down South, but we are getting the Chief Medical Officer, a woman who missed her calling as an undertaker's mute, intoning the relevant information dolefully several times a day.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 29, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I think that letter should be disinfected before you open it



Fire is effective for this.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 29, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Quite. Don't know about down South, but we are getting the Chief Medical Officer, a woman who missed her calling as an undertaker's mute, intoning the relevant information dolefully several times a day.


For fucks sake sas even in the midst of all this you can't resist having a go at a professional woman and trying to diminish her.


----------



## xenon (Mar 29, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> agricola : It's actually going to be physically posted? To all?
> 
> I suppose it has to be, to avoid missing people not on line, but



but some people have no bog roll so there is that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 30, 2020)

Dominic Cummings, who we saw running away from Downing Street after the news broke over Johnson, is showing symptoms & self isolating.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Dominic Cummings, who we saw running away from Downing Street after the news broke over Johnson, is showing symptoms & self isolating.


Disease in the herd.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 30, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> For fucks sake sas even in the midst of all this you can't resist having a go at a professional woman and trying to diminish her.




I am not doubting her competence, and did not question her competence. Her delivery is woeful though, which is a statement of fact.

Whatever someone has done to you to make you so vicariously and directly constantly looking for slight, I'm sorry.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 30, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Intubation might make smirking a challenge ...
> 
> ... though I bet she'd manage somehow ...




She'd insist on one of the big bubble head ones.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 30, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Disease in the herd.


Sometimes the herd needs to move on and leave the sick behind. It's harsh, but life must carry on. Best to forget about them.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 30, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sometimes the herd needs to move on and leave the sick behind. It's harsh, but life must carry on. Best to forget about them.


As one of those who would be 'left behind' (justifiably) it behoves me, together with the rest of the wrinklies, to observe isolation stringently and stay well. I don't expect to be given scarce resources that a young person needs. It is the young who are going to get us out of this, not my generation. 

Do we know if anyone within the U75 community has succumbed to this yet?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 30, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> As one of those who would be 'left behind' (justifiably) it behoves me, together with the rest of the wrinklies, to observe isolation stringently and stay well. I don't expect to be given scarce resources that a young person needs. It is the young who are going to get us out of this, not my generation.
> 
> Do we know if anyone within the U75 community has succumbed to this yet?


The only reason I don't hope Cummings gets a really fucking bad dose of this is because he would be using up precious resources that could be used on others.

And you're not _that old_, sas. The idea that we need to move on is monstrous. That was my point.


----------



## klang (Mar 30, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The only reason I don't hope Cummings gets a really fucking bad dose of this is because he would be using up precious resources that could be used on others.
> 
> And you're not _that old_, sas. The idea that we need to move on is monstrous. That was my point.


by Logan's Run's standards most of us are very old.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 30, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The only reason I don't hope Cummings gets a really fucking bad dose of this is because he would be using up precious resources that could be used on others.
> 
> And you're not _that old_, sas. The idea that we need to move on is monstrous. That was my point.



I have no wish to shuffle off just yet, but I'm under no illusions as to what would happen if it was a toss up between me and a 30 year old for the last ventilator.

A lot of experience of barrier nursing back in the day has come in handy now.


----------



## klang (Mar 30, 2020)

littleseb said:


> by Logan's Run's standards most of us are very old.


if the virus brings down the average age of this country, will they lower the pension age?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The only reason I don't hope Cummings gets a really fucking bad dose of this is because he would be using up precious resources that could be used on others.


I'm not sure to be honest - might be worth tying up one ICU bed and Dyson ventilator  for months so long as we could get footage out there - I suspect a deathbed conversion is too much to hope for ... (even better if it was an EU-donated ventilator)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 30, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have no wish to shuffle off just yet, but I'm under no illusions as to what would happen if it was a toss up between me and a 30 year old for the last ventilator.


sure. And as you know, that is only right. It's exactly the kind of terrible choice they've been making in Italy. Let's hope we never get to that point here. If we do manage to avoid overload, it will be despite the worst efforts of the likes of Cummings.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 30, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I am not doubting her competence, and did not question her competence. Her delivery is woeful though, which is a statement of fact.
> 
> Whatever someone has done to you to make you so vicariously and directly constantly looking for slight, I'm sorry.


I'm not vicariously looking for slight, your posting record speaks for itself.


----------



## Anju (Mar 30, 2020)

When did we last see Johnson, via remote video link. I've only seen one appearance just after he went into isolation and he was looking rough, like he'd just smoked a big spliff and needed a mars bar. 

Is it possible he has more than mild symptoms and the government don't want people to know. Bit conspiracy theoryish but I would have thought he would be making video appearances if only to stop speculation.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 30, 2020)

Anju said:


> When did we last see Johnson, via remote video link. I've only seen one appearance just after he went into isolation and he was looking rough, like he'd just smoked a big spliff and needed a mars bar.
> 
> Is it possible he has more than mild symptoms and the government don't want people to know. Bit conspiracy theoryish but I would have thought he would be making video appearances if only to stop speculation.


Or hasnt got it at all
Or he's already buried with Prince Philip
Or he's a hologram


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 30, 2020)

Or it's been the weekend


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Or it's been the weekend


The weekend's been abolished.


----------



## pesh (Mar 30, 2020)

he's probably been smoking rocks with Gove all weekend.


----------



## Anju (Mar 30, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The weekend's been abolished.


Or extended for many. My wife is on Monday working from home. I'm on Sunday_02.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 30, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not vicariously looking for slight, your posting record speaks for itself.



You missed 'In my view'. You do not speak for the whole world, or indeed the whole of Urban.

It no doubt hasn't crossed your mind that I would have made the same comment had it been a man with identically turgid delivery style?

Made no comment about her competence, she is the CMO after all, her delivery is dire though. Mrs Sas agrees, as do the three neighbours on our morning phone call list.

Seems that once again, you see slight where none is intended.  This conversation is now closed at this end, I'm pissed off enough at the moment without dealing with professional 'grievance seekers'.


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> And there we have it (finally, whew).
> 
> You infer the U.K. public are thick and easily persuaded by the press - same tired shit that was claimed after the referendum - *they didn’t know what they were voting for, were lied to etc.*
> 
> ...



Every time I've asked anyone who voted for Brexit what tangible benefits could ensue they appear unable to answer. So, at least to that extent they don't appear to know for what they voted.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 30, 2020)

Anju said:


> Or extended for many. My wife is on Monday working from home. I'm on Sunday_02.


I'm lucky/unlucky to be able to work from home. Fucking busy as well today.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 30, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> Every time I've asked anyone who voted for Brexit what tangible benefits could ensue they appear unable to answer. So, at least to that extent they don't appear to know for what they voted.



Ditto. Nebulous comments about immigration, and taking back our borders.


----------



## Anju (Mar 30, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm lucky/unlucky to be able to work from home. Fucking busy as well today.


Liked  because you still have a job not the fucking busy part.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


>


I presume we may all conclude from your post that anything even remotely approaching a lucid, adult rebuttal is quite beyond you?


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> So Boris Johnson is like a father to you? Weird.



Says the poster with a Karl Marx avatar.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 31, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> How does that help BJ’s public approval ratings?


Because -obviouly enough, I would have thought - total absence of forensic grilling plays right into the hands of a natural media showman like Johnson


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 31, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> And there we have it (finally, whew).
> 
> You infer the U.K. public are thick and easily persuaded by the press - same tired shit that was claimed after the referendum - they didn’t know what they were voting for, were lied to etc.
> 
> ...


Trump does NOT have "90% negative press"! Jesus, do you realise just how huge Fox news is? 
And you clearly don't understand American media -or politics- all that well. The President -simply because he is the President -gets a measure of respect and fairness few  (eg) leaders of the Labour Party ever do, and their press, whilst determined, tenacious and probing,btend to operate to much fairer, more objective standards than (say) the UK print media, and arguably now our broadcast news too. 
For all the Republican allegations of left bias (it's actually more culturally liberal bias), the likes of CNN, NBC,CBS etrc generally play it fair


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 31, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I am not doubting her competence, and did not question her competence. Her delivery is woeful though, which is a statement of fact.
> 
> Whatever someone has done to you to make you so vicariously and directly constantly looking for slight, I'm sorry.


I honestly don't see why her 'delivery' is that relevant, tbh. She's a clinician not a chat show host, ffs


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 31, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I honestly don't see why her 'delivery' is that relevant, tbh. She's a clinician not a chat show host, ffs


There's never a shortage of people on here irrelevently commenting on the public performances of others, especially if they are of a political persuasion other than their own. Word search 'Margaret Thatcher' or any other Tory on these very boards if you don't believe me. Sasaferrato is absolutely right. equationgirl is always looking to take offence on other's behalfs and acting the schoolmistress for insignificant shit like this and Scotland's CMO _is_ as dour as is possible to be. That Patrick Vallance dude that we have is also straight out of the Adams Family so perhaps it runs in the medical/scientific community.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Trump does NOT have "90% negative press"! Jesus, do you realise just how huge Fox news is?


There's a token alt-righter at work who maintains the same bizarre notion - see also "persecuted" Christians and gun-owners.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 31, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I honestly don't see why her 'delivery' is that relevant, tbh. She's a clinician not a chat show host, ffs


Have you done much teaching or presenting to groups of people? 

I have, from groups of two, to a three hour presentation to 200 people.

When I went to work for Roche, where part of the job was speaking to big groups of doctors, I was sent on a 'Presentation Skills' course.

Why was I sent on the course? (Every new rep was) The answer is simple, lose your audience, which takes much less than five minutes, and you don't get them back.

Speaking to people this morning, _no one is now listening to the CMO. _She is not holding people's attention, they are attentive again once the drone stops. It isn't the best way to communicate vital information.


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 31, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ditto. Nebulous comments about immigration, and taking back our borders.


And that covers the fact that they were lied to, as the Government have always had control of the borders and immigration.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 31, 2020)

Has Bojo died yet? I haven't seen the news so far today.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 31, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> And that covers the fact that they were lied to, as the Government have always had control of the borders and immigration.



The disinformation by Farage et al was disgraceful. 

I didn't really understand how many people in the country really didn't know how things worked until the referendum.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 31, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> There's never a shortage of people on here irrelevently commenting on the public performances of others, especially if they are of a political persuasion other than their own. Word search 'Margaret Thatcher' or any other Tory on these very boards if you don't believe me. Sasaferrato is absolutely right. equationgirl is always looking to take offence on other's behalfs and acting the schoolmistress for insignificant shit like this and Scotland's CMO _is_ as dour as is possible to be. That Patrick Vallance dude that we have is also straight out of the Adams Family so perhaps it runs in the medical/scientific community.



Prof Jason Leitch on the other hand; Clinical Director, Healthcare Quality and Strategy ; is an animated and engaging presenter.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 31, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Says the poster with a Karl Marx avatar.



Says the poster who reckons David Icke says interesting stuff.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 31, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Says the poster who reckons David Icke says interesting stuff.


 Ouch!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2020)

*Boris Johnson* intends to leave coronavirus self-isolation on Friday despite pleas from the Labour MP *Dr Rosena Allin-Khan* to stay away from people for a further seven days. 

The prime minister has been self-isolating in No 11 Downing Street since he tested positive for Covid-19 last Thursday night. A spokesman said Johnson’s symptoms remained mild and he was following the UK guidelines by self-isolating for seven days.

Allin-Khan, however, has said that the PM should double his isolation to 14 days* in line with World Health Organization guidance and that the UK should change its advice accordingly.*


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 31, 2020)

Let’s get the tooled up coppers to enforce the 14 day rule with summary execution of the PM, then  chopper them to up to Charlie’s bolt hole and give him the same treatment. It’s the only language these people understand


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 31, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Says the poster who reckons David Icke *says interesting stuff.*



Unlike you


----------



## Ladystardust (Mar 31, 2020)

.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Unlike you



Tell us more about amazon


----------



## Argonia (Apr 1, 2020)

Ladystardust said:


> .



Good point, well made.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Let’s get the tooled up coppers to enforce the 14 day rule with summary execution of the PM, then  chopper them to up to Charlie’s bolt hole and give him the same treatment. It’s the only language these people understand



I don't think it's a good time to execute the PM, now that he's turned himself into a biological weapon and seems intent on infecting his colleagues - you could hardly get better results even if you catapulted his virus-ridden corpse into the Conservative Party conference.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 1, 2020)

So has he died or what? Hancock seems to have recovered (although presumably still isolating) but I've not hear from twatface in a while.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 1, 2020)

souljacker said:


> So has he died or what? Hancock seems to have recovered (although presumably still isolating) but I've not hear from twatface in a while.


He never had it. He was hiding under the bed, with his thumb in his mouth.


----------



## Ladystardust (Apr 1, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Good point, well made.


I bothered to read the thread after I posted


----------



## two sheds (Apr 1, 2020)

You'll set a precedent if you're not careful


----------



## brogdale (Apr 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> I think you'll find that the corporations operating the private health sector have entered into a contract with the government to provide services. Far from being 'subsumed', they've ensured the survival of the sector intact throughout the coronavirus crisis at zero cost to the providers.
> Very canny & very tory.


Some more here on the ‘bail-out’ of the private healthcare sector.

REVEALED: The Tories’ deal with private hospitals amounts to a government bailout


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 2, 2020)

I see another of the cabinet has it now, defence secretary Ben Wallace.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm going put myself through the last PMQ's just to workout who else in 6ft range.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 2, 2020)

I hope the all pull through and with minimum water damage.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 2, 2020)

Two or 3 weeks ago


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Maybe he’s just lying and fancied a bit of home time?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 2, 2020)

I was just speaking to my dad and he said he saw a video of Johnson from yesterday where he seemed even more of a mess than usual. I'd love to see this video so that I can join with my dad in talking about what a dick he was in this specific video when I call him again tomorrow. Does anyone know what video it might have been? My dad was light on details, other than yet it aired yesterday.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 2, 2020)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I was just speaking to my dad and he said he saw a video of Johnson from yesterday where he seemed even more of a mess than usual. I'd love to see this video so that I can join with my dad in talking about what a dick he was in this specific video when I call him again tomorrow. Does anyone know what video it might have been? My dad was light on details, other than yet it aired yesterday.


There was a post on LinkedIn saying how awful Boris looked, how he must have the weight of the UK on his shoulders. So you might be able to find it on there?


----------



## Sue (Apr 2, 2020)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I was just speaking to my dad and he said he saw a video of Johnson from yesterday where he seemed even more of a mess than usual. I'd love to see this video so that I can join with my dad in talking about what a dick he was in this specific video when I call him again tomorrow. Does anyone know what video it might have been? My dad was light on details, other than yet it aired yesterday.


Maybe the one here?









						Latest UK news | The Guardian
					

Latest news, breaking news and current affairs coverage from across the UK from theguardian.com




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## pesh (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 2, 2020)

You guys are the best!  Thank you, pesh


----------



## Fruitloop (Apr 2, 2020)

Dude is getting thinner


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 2, 2020)

Why the fuck does he keep going on about the amazing wizardry of modern technology allowing him to stay in contact with people - it makes him sound like an 80-year-old using email for the first time.


----------



## Sue (Apr 2, 2020)

If the bit about 'I've been going on about how testing is the way forward for _ages_' doesn't make you want to vomit/punch him very hard, nothing will.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Some more here on the ‘bail-out’ of the private healthcare sector.
> 
> REVEALED: The Tories’ deal with private hospitals amounts to a government bailout



I hope everyone read this link that brogdale posted 

It's scandalous!




			
				Article said:
			
		

> *Cat Hobbs, director of We Own It, told Left Foot Forward:*
> 
> “This shows just what so many suspected – that the deal with private hospitals isn’t quite as ‘not-for-profit’ as we were told. It’s a scandal that at a time of national crisis, the government is paying out money like this to private companies.
> 
> “Instead, it should have followed the lead of Spain, by requisitioning private hospitals, to bring them into the vital fight against coronavirus without paying them a penny.”





> *There are several key ways the NHS’ deal represents a ‘win’ for private hospitals:*
> 
> It secures their businesses against the damage caused by coronavirus
> To be seen to help the NHS during this crisis will certainly bolster their reputation and brand power, which aids their long-term goal to expand in the space left by a constrained and diminished NHS.
> While NHS hospitals recover and adjust they will be able to work on the rising backlog of patients whose elective (i.e. non-emergency) operations have been delayed.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 4, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have you done much teaching or presenting to groups of people?
> 
> I have, from groups of two, to a three hour presentation to 200 people.
> 
> ...


I too have done shitloads of public speaking and presenting, and, yes, you do have a bit of a point there - it's not a hard skill to master.

However, this is. NOT a corporate spin and PowerPoint presentation (again, I can do those in my sleep). It's imparting serious, important medical information, at a time of national emergency. I'm more concerned that she knows her stuff,and the advice is good. 
If someone gets turned off because she's uncharismatic, that's their lookout.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 4, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> There's never a shortage of people on here irrelevently commenting on the public performances of others, especially if they are of a political persuasion other than their own. Word search 'Margaret Thatcher' or any other Tory on these very boards if you don't believe me. Sasaferrato is absolutely right. equationgirl is always looking to take offence on other's behalfs and acting the schoolmistress for insignificant shit like this and Scotland's CMO _is_ as dour as is possible to be. That Patrick Vallance dude that we have is also straight out of the Adams Family so perhaps it runs in the medical/scientific community.


See my reply to Sass.
 I do kinda see your point, but to me these are far too serious times to prioritise a clinician's presentational skills. 
Me, I like my medics very sober and serious. It's the one who crack jokes who scare me...


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 4, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> See my reply to Sass.
> I do kinda see your point, but to me these are far too serious times to prioritise a clinician's presentational skills.
> Me, I like my medics very sober and serious. It's the one who crack jokes who scare me...


I don’t think anyone’s necessarily prioritising them Jez, but there’s no need to put them beyond comment either. As you suggest, we are living in depressing times indeed and having the bad news delivered by robots with the screen appeal of Lurch is a source of mild ironic amusement to many. Reprimanding people who comment on suchlike is a uniquely hypocritical U75 phenomena indulged in by certain posters to certain posters, but overlooked when it's done by posters they otherwise approve of.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2020)

I wonder if equationgirl is quite so supportive of Calderwood today?

Her position is untenable IMO, there is real fury here re her selfish and illegal action.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 5, 2020)

Boris been admitted to hospital


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, well, we’ll. Does this mean Raab is now running the country?









						Coronavirus: Boris Johnson admitted to hospital over virus symptoms
					

The prime minister is undergoing "routine tests", 10 days after he was diagnosed with coronavirus.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 5, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Boris been admitted to hospital


Wouldn't it be a shame if he died.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## D'wards (Apr 5, 2020)

Must be serious if he's had it for ten days and is now going into hospital


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Wouldn't it be a shame if he died.


Maybe he will understand what his fucking party has done to the NHS now.


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2020)

do we know what hospital?


----------



## discobastard (Apr 5, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Wouldn't it be a shame if he died.


Yes. It’s a tragedy if anybody dies. No matter who or what they are.


----------



## Anju (Apr 5, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Well, well, we’ll. Does this mean Raab is now running the country?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't believe I'm hoping Johnson recovers. Maybe publicly announcing him as the replacement was to ensure doctors actually bother trying to save Johnson.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2020)

littleseb said:


> do we know what hospital?


Bet it isn't an underfunded, struggling, NHS one no matter how much we would like him to.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Maybe he will understand what his fucking party hazardous done to the NHS now.



doubtful because he'll get vip treatment  so won't see what the rest of us go through. A bit like UC - new claimants getting rushed through, most people will think 'what are people complaining about with long delays for claims?'


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 5, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Maybe he will understand what his fucking party hazardous done to the NHS now.


It's probably a private hospital.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 5, 2020)

The private bit of Tommy's I guess. If not Tommy's then Paddington definitely has a private bit.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 5, 2020)

Lazy cunt just wants a few more days off work. And I won't be wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## chilango (Apr 5, 2020)

Part of me really hopes it is a swanky private one...so long as we all find out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Imagine the serving PM and the Queen both die and there can’t be state funerals.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> It's probably a private hospital.


Yes I expect so. But one can hope. Besides which I've got him in the coronavirus death pool.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2020)

littleseb said:


> do we know what hospital?


40 new ones to choose from


----------



## Smangus (Apr 5, 2020)

That'll teach the cunt to shake hands the insouciant tosser.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Imagine the serving PM and the Queen both die and there can’t be state funerals.


I suspect that for a lot of people responsible for planning that is the absolute worst case scenario.


----------



## maomao (Apr 5, 2020)

wiskey said:


> I suspect that for a lot of people responsible for planning that is the absolute worst case scenario.


It's on my list of best case scenarios though .


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2020)

King Raab does seem pretty worst case tbh


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Imagine the serving PM and the Queen both die and there can’t be state funerals.


if we get two days off for that, can we carry them over to after the lock down?


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2020)

wiskey said:


> I suspect that for a lot of people responsible for planning that is the absolute worst case scenario.



doubt it - HM going is the big one, PMs are easily replaced


----------



## wiskey (Apr 5, 2020)

Just need Attenborough to keel over too and that's the country in anarchy


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Imagine the serving PM and the Queen both die and there can’t be state funerals.


be still my beating heart. 😍


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> _*Imagine*_ the serving PM and the Queen both die and there can’t be state funerals.


...it easy if you try


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2020)

He saw it coming, hence he allowed funerals to go ahead.


----------



## chilango (Apr 5, 2020)

Just for the record like...we haven't had a PM die in office since Palmerston in 1865.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2020)

Should we all go outside and clap?
That might help


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2020)

chilango said:


> Just for the record like...we haven't had a PM die in office since Palmerston in 1865.


when did we last have a PM in hospital?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Imagine the serving PM and the Queen both die and there can’t be state funerals.



No state funeral, no day off for us proles.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 5, 2020)

killer b said:


> be still my beating heart. 😍



It’ll be on Zoom. The indignity


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2020)

littleseb said:


> when did we last have a PM in hospital?


Thatcher's claw


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

littleseb said:


> when did we last have a PM in hospital?



If he's not on a trolley in a corridor somewhere it doesn't count


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 5, 2020)

littleseb said:


> when did we last have a PM in hospital?



Didn’t Blair have a dicky heart at one point?


----------



## Edie (Apr 5, 2020)

God I hope he’s alright. The last thing we need is our Prime Minister dying, whatever you think of him.


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> Didn’t Blair have a dicky heart at one point?


he certainly has the heart of a dick.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 5, 2020)

It must be the Starmer Effect. Chronic diarrhoea for BJ


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 5, 2020)

Edie said:


> God I hope he’s alright. The last thing we need is our Prime Minister dying, whatever you think of him.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

Edie said:


> God I hope he’s alright. The last thing we need is our Prime Minister dying, whatever you think of him.



But if it contributes to all our herd immunity?


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 5, 2020)

Edie said:


> God I hope he’s alright. The last thing we need is our Prime Minister dying, whatever you think of him.



Christ imagine what we’d do without Boris? That’ll mean we’ll lose that 350m quid a day for the NHS for starters


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2020)

Cameron must have a right moment of Schadenfreude.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 5, 2020)

Edie said:


> God I hope he’s alright. The last thing we need is our Prime Minister dying, whatever you think of him.


His death could save lives as all the boomers might start taking this seriously


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2020)

Amusing photo choice in the Guardian




10 days running a temperature sounds pretty full on to me


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 5, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Amusing photo choice in the Guardian
> 
> View attachment 205118
> 
> ...



I’d take what they say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 5, 2020)

killer b said:


> be still my beating heart. 😍


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 5, 2020)

chilango said:


> Just for the record like...we haven't had a PM die in office since Palmerston in 1865.


Statistically, we are due one on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 5, 2020)

Let's hope the 350m a week the NHS is receiving as a result of his campaign to isolate ourselves in Europe is going to good use in the effort to look after him. And that he's receiving his care from a British nurse - don't want johnny foreigner taking on a task like this now that we've taken back control.

I hope Dom's ok too.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 5, 2020)

If he’s still in hospital in a week’s time then the chance of him dying from his own lack of hygiene will be significantly higher.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 5, 2020)

Brenda upstaged.


----------



## Supine (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> But if it contributes to all our herd immunity?



It doesn't. Only the survivors help the herd


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> Brenda upstaged.


Loving it, I'd imagine.


----------



## chilango (Apr 5, 2020)

If, God forbid, the worst happens it will be, like, really vital, to determine whether he died _from_ or _with_ Coronavirus.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

Supine said:


> It doesn't. Only the survivors help the herd



Nope. In this case  

And I wonder what profit Rees Mogg will make from this


----------



## tim (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Am I allowed to say how much he reminds me of Gollum?



If you know Gollum's back story, you'll realise the unfairness of comparing him with Cummings.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2020)

Just going in to check the on/off switch on the ventilator works...


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Nope. In this case
> 
> And I wonder what profit Rees Mogg will make from this



I don't think the profit matters, just that he beat the PM at chess.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 5, 2020)

I hope the cunt dies.  And I hope his final thoughts are about his _destiny, _about how he was always supposed to become PM, about how his whole life was building up to his _rule_, and then it wasn't even slightly what he expected or wanted.  Lurching from one disaster to the next, and the final words he'll ever hear are "_Sir, they're releasing both the Russian election interference and the Arcuri reports_..." as he meets a painful, undignified end, shits himself while a Dyson ventilator inexplicably switches to suck.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2020)

Edie said:


> God I hope he’s alright. The last thing we need is our Prime Minister dying, whatever you think of him.


He just needs to take it on the chin and get on with things


----------



## little_legs (Apr 5, 2020)

Why is this piece of shit using NHS logo?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Why is this piece of shit using NHS logo?



I've just icked up a bit.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Why is this piece of shit using NHS logo?




Accusing others of being despicable human beings


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Why is this piece of shit using NHS logo?




so Morgan is accusing No.10 of lying, then?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


>


Right ward drift...


----------



## not a trot (Apr 5, 2020)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I hope the cunt dies.  And I hope his final thoughts are about his _destiny, _about how he was always supposed to become PM, about how his whole life was building up to his _rule_, and then it wasn't even slightly what he expected or wanted.  Lurching from one disaster to the next, and the final words he'll ever hear are "_Sir, they're releasing both the Russian election interference and the Arcuri reports_..." as he meets a painful, undignified end, shits himself while a Dyson ventilator inexplicably switches to suck.



Get well soon cards, not your thing.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 5, 2020)

Supine said:


> It doesn't. Only the survivors help the herd


Might give a lot of the herd a morale-boost, though.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 5, 2020)

British entrepreneurial spirit.

I'm selling "Piers Morgan Thinks I'm A Despicable Human Being" pin badges.  Any takers?


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2020)

meanwhile, elsewhere on twitter:


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 5, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Get well soon cards, not your thing.



Too much?  I've already popped it in the post to No.10.


----------



## gosub (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Why is this piece of shit using NHS logo?



Because he is a prescription strength emetic


----------



## TopCat (Apr 5, 2020)

Well checking the news in the morning will be exciting...


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't want him to die, it's horrible if anyone dies. I do want him to really experience what average ppl go through tho and realise how important the NHS is


----------



## little_legs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## philosophical (Apr 5, 2020)

Weirdly I am thinking about Cummings doing such a runner the other day.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 5, 2020)

Frog woman said:
			
		

> I do want him to really experience what average ppl go through



If he doesn't die, nothing else he experiences is likely to be anything like what average people go through.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 5, 2020)

chilango said:


> If, God forbid, the worst happens it will be, like, really vital, to determine whether he died _from_ or _with_ Coronavirus.



you can't die from coronavirus ffs, you can only die of your heart stopping.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 5, 2020)

I don’t like Madonna or ever listen to her music but since hearing of the latest news this has been my ear worm on repeat...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> you can't die from coronavirus ffs, you can only die with  your heart stopping.



cfy


----------



## Flavour (Apr 5, 2020)

I had a feeling he'd been quiet too long. Pretty bad this, for BJ. Even if he survives. Not made of the same stuff as our lad Charles.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 5, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> It’ll be on Zoom. The indignity


As long as some one fucks the with background and it's the backdrop to the Golden Gate Bridge or Legoland or something.

Can the 'rotate'? 
Imagine one of the Dimblebys narrating the procession as the back round flicks between the Great Barrier Reef and Mr Blobby.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> cfy



I don't know what that means.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Why is this piece of shit using NHS logo?




I got to the "then you're a despicable human being" part and my irony-o-meter exploded.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 5, 2020)

You don't just get brought into hospital 'for tests' and you don't really want to be in a hospital now unless it's urgent!


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 5, 2020)

Let's hope he's okay so they don't want any oxygen on him.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 5, 2020)

CNN's screen a few minutes ago


----------



## Raheem (Apr 5, 2020)

That difficult decision about who gets a ventilator...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I don't know what that means.



your original


> you can't die from coronavirus ffs, you can only die of your heart stopping.



as opposed to



> you can't die from coronavirus ffs, you can only die with  your heart stopping.



but yes fair play, was a bit abstruse


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 5, 2020)

agricola said:


> meanwhile, elsewhere on twitter:




what happens to her career if Boris snuffs it

woman is a one trick pony hack

still think unless he dies from it 

its just a vote garbing angle


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> your original
> 
> 
> as opposed to
> ...


 cfy though? Typographical error on your part?


----------



## ignatious (Apr 5, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> I don’t like Madonna or ever listen to her music but since hearing of the latest news this has been my ear worm on repeat...



Was that on the _I’m Breathless _album?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> You don't just get brought into hospital 'for tests' and you don't really want to be in a hospital now unless it's urgent!



that's a remarkably good point


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> cfy though? Typographical error on your part?



nope check my last post again


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 5, 2020)

damn it due to social distancing we cannot go to Trafalgar square


*shakes fist at sky *


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 5, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I don't know what that means.


Corrected for you.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> nope check my last post again



last but one post


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2020)

gosub said:


> Because he is a prescription strength emetic



And met in a dark alley, an effective laxative.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Corrected for you.



Corrected for you.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> nope check my last post again


 
You're missing the point; I don't know what CFY means? You replied with CFY to my post.

Also, I appreciate you pointing out my trivial grammatical error.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 5, 2020)

agricola said:


> meanwhile, elsewhere on twitter:



if anything, he's leading the government response cos he's getting it and dying of it.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Corrected for you.



ffs, I should'of figured that out.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> You're missing the point; I don't know what CFY means? You replied with CFY to my post.
> 
> Also, I appreciate you pointing out my trivial grammatical error.



oops sorry corrected for you 

but wasn't really grammatical error was correcting you correcting the original poster because correcting original poster wasn't really correcting them at all


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 5, 2020)

"concerned about his breathing"  

Depends what you mean


----------



## keybored (Apr 5, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> what happens to her career if Boris snuffs it


She'd be put on suicide watch I expect.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> "concerned about his breathing"
> 
> Depends what you mean


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> oops sorry corrected for you
> 
> but wasn't really grammatical error was correcting you correcting the original poster because correcting original poster wasn't really correcting them at all



so you don't die of coronavirus? You die of you're heart stopping.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 5, 2020)

We will have to keep an eye out


JuanTwoThree said:


> "concerned about his breathing"
> 
> Depends what you mean



how anyone is resisting his many pillows is beyond me



*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 5, 2020)

I hope the staff at the private hospital treating him have the appropriate PPE. That is all.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> so you don't die of coronavirus? You die of you're heart stopping.


no you die with your heart stopping


----------



## Raheem (Apr 5, 2020)

In any case, if you're decapitated, your heart is a secondary issue.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 5, 2020)

So

_350 million for the NHS Mr Johnson_


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 5, 2020)

Don't be stupid. He won't snuff it. They'll throw 3 ventilators and all the experimental (rentasir?) treatment they can at him. 

And then he'll continue being a smug fucking cunt, cuz clearly "I survived it so the NHS is fine".


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2020)

Raheem said:


> In any case, if you're decapitated, your heart is a secondary issue.



that is a very head-centric viewpoint


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 5, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> I hope the staff at the private hospital treating him have the appropriate PPE. That is all.


best comment so far


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> no you die with your heart stopping



no. doesn't make sense. You could die after your heart stops not with.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2020)

Surprised they are having Cobra meetings. They all look cheek by jowl in those cabinet meetings.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 5, 2020)

Raheem said:


> In any case, if you're decapitated, your heart is a secondary issue.



blood loss, followed by heart stopping.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 5, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> I hope the staff at the private hospital treating him have the appropriate PPE. That is all.


He is most certainly going to be treated at an NHS hospital, private hospitals typically can't handle critical/rapidly deteriorating patients.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> He is most certainly going to be treated at an NHS hospital, private hospitals typically can't handle critical/rapidly deteriorating patients.


that's a good point, there's no profit in it


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 5, 2020)

Nightingale Hospital hopefully


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> no. doesn't make sense. You could die after your heart stops not with.



I'm beginning to wish I hadn't started this


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 5, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Surprised they are having Cobra meetings. They all look cheek by jowl in those cabinet meetings.



They all get together on Zoom or whatever now.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Apr 5, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> blood loss, followed by heart stopping.



blood loss followed by brain death? I have no clue about the medical order of these things but wouldn't the conscious bit be the deciding factor in this? Does shock play a role? Why am I carrying this on after I read the last lot of posts about this? Am I, at heart, a masochist? Or, worse, an enabler?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> He is most certainly going to be treated at an NHS hospital, private hospitals typically can't handle critical/rapidly deteriorating patients.



Quite so. Not bothering with critical care facilities or a full set of specialists is how they're able to outbid NHS hopsitals for minor operations etc. If something goes sideways when you're getting your hernia done or whatever they ship you straight off to the nearest NHS hospital _tout de suite. _

And in any case, all the private hospitals are effectively NHS hospitals at present. A bunch of piecemeal services run by carpetbaggers and spivs being no use in a crisis, as it turns out.


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> They all get together on Zoom or whatever now.



imagine how fantastic pressing "mute all" must be


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> They all get together on Zoom or whatever now.



I see Sunak goes by 'Chancellor of the Exchequer' rather than his name. Saves changing the account over when he gets switched out for the next patsy in line I suppose.

Also AFAIK Zoom is not a secure platform, you'd really hope the government had something slightly better to work with.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Apr 5, 2020)

I hope the other 738 pobs are doing their namesake justice. Or is it some sort of satanic naming convention?


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 5, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> blood loss followed by brain death? I have no clue about the medical order of these things but wouldn't the conscious bit be the deciding factor in this? Does shock play a role? Why am I carrying this on after I read the last lot of posts about this? Am I, at heart, a masochist? Or, worse, an enabler?



There's a very interesting read about decapitation and for how long the brain or physche or consciousness continues from a Frenchy in the 19th century. The French used the guillotine as their method of execution and he would assess the severed heads immediately after decapitation.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> He is most certainly going to be treated at an NHS hospital, private hospitals typically can't handle critical/rapidly deteriorating patients.



He most certainly will be paying or we will so that he queue jumps and gets 'private' care.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> He is most certainly going to be treated at an NHS hospital, private hospitals typically can't handle critical/rapidly deteriorating patients.


No money in that sort of patient.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 5, 2020)

Raheem said:


> That difficult decision about who gets a ventilator...


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 5, 2020)

Prick. Now he puts others at risk.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> He is most certainly going to be treated at an NHS hospital, private hospitals typically can't handle critical/rapidly deteriorating patients.



‘typically’ doesn’t rule out a hospital or two that can handle those patients and could be reserved for royals or senior govt at times like this


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 5, 2020)

lefteri said:


> ‘typically’ doesn’t rule out a hospital or two that can handle those patients and will be reserved for royals or senior govt at times like this



Exfuckingactly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2020)

If they're tendering out the contract for disinfecting number 10 I'll do it for free. Or at least for a contribution towards petrol for the flamethrower.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Why is this piece of shit using NHS logo?



Year, the virus he literally rubbed onto his own hands.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 5, 2020)

lefteri said:


> ‘typically’ doesn’t rule out a hospital or two that can handle those patients and could be reserved for royals or senior govt at times like this


If he goes to any these reserved hospitals with covid, good luck to him.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 5, 2020)

little_legs said:


> If goes to any these reserved hospitals with covid, good luck to him.




i have knowledge of these things, just postulating

i don’t want him to die but i hope he suffers


----------



## keybored (Apr 5, 2020)

Never forget.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 5, 2020)

Wonder which 6 people he could have at his  funeral? Just trying to think,  how many kids has he got?


----------



## keybored (Apr 5, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Wonder which 6 people he could have at his  funeral? Just trying to think,  how many kids has he got?


It's "maximum of 6 loved ones" though isn't it?


----------



## gosub (Apr 5, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I see Sunak goes by 'Chancellor of the Exchequer' rather than his name. Saves changing the account over when he gets switched out for the next patsy in line I suppose.
> 
> Also AFAIK Zoom is not a secure platform, you'd really hope the government had something slightly better to work with.


Nah title ones look like Downing Street staff did the sorting out,of the others some look more DIY than others


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

keybored said:


> It's "maximum of 6 loved ones" though isn't it?



no i think you'll find it's a maximum of 6 gloved ones


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Anyone know what that track is? :


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2020)

so - Boris - hows this herd immunity thing going? - y'know the one where "if some pensioners die - that's too bad".


----------



## A380 (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> It's "maximum of 6 loved ones" though isn't it?


 I don’t think he’s got one person who ever loved him. That’s why he’s like he is...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> so - Boris - hows this herd immunity thing going? - y'know the one where "if some pensioners die - that's too bad".


hah , crikey, back fired a bit old chap, still Operation Last Gasp kicking in now!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2020)

if he dies we'll never hear the end of it. Don't get me wrong, if the rona takes him then thats great but people will get books out of it, documentaries, three ring circus etc


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> if he dies we'll never hear the end of it. Don't get me wrong, if the rona takes him then thats great but people will get books out of it, documentaries, three ring circus etc



corona martyr


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> if he dies we'll never hear the end of it. Don't get me wrong, if the rona takes him then thats great but people will get books out of it, documentaries, three ring circus etc



Not if trump goes as well. Another twat who is high risk and has massively exposed themselves to the virus.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 6, 2020)

lefteri said:


> ‘typically’ doesn’t rule out a hospital or two that can handle those patients and could be reserved for royals or senior govt at times like this



It does, actually. The few private hospitals that have tiny intensive care units don't have very good ones. They're posher but not as good medically. There's a reason private hospitals always just happen to be sited really near NHS hospitals.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Not if trump goes as well. Another twat who is high risk and has massively exposed themselves to the virus.


My partner's been telling me off for wanting him dead.   To be honest, the conversation has made me reassess things at a more human level. So when this is all over, I think I'll have to get a new partner.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2020)

Wilf said:


> My partner's been telling me off for wanting him dead.   To be honest, the conversation has made me reassess things at a more human level. So when this is all over, I think I'll have to get a new partner.



trump dieing would save the lives of many thousands of people.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Not if trump goes as well. Another twat who is high risk and has massively exposed themselves to the virus.


Bernie and Biden in the danger group too as it happens


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> if he dies we'll never hear the end of it. Don't get me wrong, if the rona takes him then thats great but people will get books out of it, documentaries, three ring circus etc



As long as there's not a rock opera.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> trump dieing would save the lives of many thousands of people.


I'm sure the same applies to Johnson.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

lefteri said:


> corona martyr


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Apr 6, 2020)

Wilf said:


> My partner's been telling me off for wanting him dead.   To be honest, the conversation has made me reassess things at a more human level. So when this is all over, I think I'll have to get a new partner.



at times like this, though it pains us greatly, a bullet to the head (or pillow on the face) heals their pain and also allows us to get jiggy with someone more in line with someone that's not them. So win win.

I know a bloke, if you need it


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

scifisam said:


> It does, actually. The few private hospitals that have tiny intensive care units don't have very good ones. They're posher but not as good medically. There's a reason private hospitals always just happen to be sited really near NHS hospitals.



i bow to your greater knowledge


----------



## Wilf (Apr 6, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> at times like this, though it pains us greatly, a bullet to the head (or pillow on the face) heals their pain and also allows us to get jiggy with someone more in line with someone that's not them. So win win.
> 
> I know a bloke, if you need it


----------



## Wilf (Apr 6, 2020)

Anyway, if I can't get him deaded, I'll just have to hope all the things that happened to patients in the Doctor in the House and Carry On films happen to him. So that's a foot long needle up his arse, bed pans, castor oil, getting his foot in a plaster cast hoisted on a pulley, falling out of the back of an ambulance and getting the wrong leg sawn off.


----------



## tim (Apr 6, 2020)

lefteri said:


> ‘typically’ doesn’t rule out a hospital or two that can handle those patients and could be reserved for royals or senior govt at times like this



Won't he go to that King Edward VII Hospital where the royals get sent when they're poorly?


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Apr 6, 2020)

wasn't it a daffodil up the arse? I think your version is better but, you know, historical accuracy and all that


----------



## tim (Apr 6, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> wasn't it a daffodil up the arse? I think your version is better but, you know, historical accuracy and all that



Yes, Wilfred Hyde-White's arse.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> God I hope he’s alright. The last thing we need is our Prime Minister dying, whatever you think of him.



Yep, you’ve got to respect the sanctity of human life.


----------



## RTWL (Apr 6, 2020)

How the f*ck can you live on this planet and say that?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 6, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, if I can't get him deaded, I'll just have to hope all the things that happened to patients in the Doctor in the House and Carry On films happen to him. So that's a foot long needle up his arse, bed pans, castor oil, getting his foot in a plaster cast hoisted on a pulley, falling out of the back of an ambulance and getting the wrong leg sawn off.



Thank you, Wilf, I shall now retire with a smile on my face.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 6, 2020)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> British entrepreneurial spirit.
> 
> I'm selling "Piers Morgan Thinks I'm A Despicable Human Being" pin badges.  Any takers?


Mli got banned from twitter for calling Morgan a cunt once.

#bigboytrousers


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Mli got banned from twitter for calling Morgan a cunt once.
> 
> #bigboytrousers



my wife got banned from twitter for calling hopkins a cunt once - i thought that was the whole point of twitter 🧐


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> God I hope he’s alright. The last thing we need is our Prime Minister dying, whatever you think of him.


I do my best not to think of the fat repulsive pig. If there's one thing cv could do for us it would be removing him from the roll of the house of commons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

littleseb said:


> do we know what hospital?


Edward VII


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I do my best not to think of the fat repulsive pig. If there's one thing cv could do for us it would be removing him from the roll of the house of commons.


...and we end up with Raab?


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Edward VII


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> ...and we end up with Raab?


I don't care. In any case the tory party would need to run a leadership election so its by no means certain it would be raab, it could be another chemist like dr therese coffey


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

little_legs said:


>


it is understood?


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 6, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, if I can't get him deaded, I'll just have to hope all the things that happened to patients in the Doctor in the House and Carry On films happen to him. So that's a foot long needle up his arse, bed pans, castor oil, getting his foot in a plaster cast hoisted on a pulley, falling out of the back of an ambulance and getting the wrong leg sawn off.



I was hearing comedy crashbangboings reading that


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

You can be 100% sure that they did EVERYTHING they possibly could to avoid a sitting premier being admitted to hospital over this.

The word is that he was finally admitted because his respiratory problems became too severe to treat with a team of doctors alone, but there was no way to quietly bring a ventilator, plus the necessary trained staff, into No. 10 without it leaking. So, they had no choice but to bite the bullet and have him admitted.

He has to be in an ICU and, almost certainly, is already on a ventilator.

That is bad. Very bad.

By the time the disease develops to the point of needing a ventilator, in the best of circumstances your chance of survival is 50%. In some countries, however, it can be as low as 20%. By this time next week, we will know if he has survived.
His chances are probably better than most as he is only 55 years old, but almost all survivors sustain permanent damage as a side-effect of intubation. Often damage to their cognitive function.

My bet is that he will survive but will have no choice but to resign.


----------



## jakejb79 (Apr 6, 2020)

He forgot about Herd Immunity fast enough, and let's not forget he said ''we should expect to lose loved ones before their time''. i don't love him, but maybe his family does.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> Often damage to their cognitive function.


I agree with the meat of your post, but do you have any evidence for this?


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> I agree with the meat of your post, but do you have any evidence for this?


_
‘Once within the milieu of the neuronal tissues, the interaction SARS-CoV-2 with ACE2 receptors expressed in neurons can initiate a cycle of viral budding accompanied by neuronal damage without substantial inflammation, as has been seen with cases of SARS-CoV-1 in the past.'_









						Amsterdam UMC Vandaag
					

Amsterdam UMC believes that health care practice, research and education belong together, with each shaping and informing the other. Read our stories.




					www.amsterdamresearch.org


----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm trying really hard not to be an evil enough person to wish death on him but I'm certainly not wasting any pity. And it would be fucking funny. Particularly with his hand shaking herd immunity bollocks of three weeks ago. What would happen to Brexit? The whole election was sold on his grinning idiot face and three words. I bet half the country has barely heard of Raab or most of the rest of the cabinet.


----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> His chances are probably better than most as he is only 55 years old, but almost all survivors sustain permanent damage as a side-effect of intubation. Often damage to their cognitive function.
> 
> My bet is that he will survive but will have no choice but to resign.


He wasn't elected for his brains. As long as he can do a cheeky grin and thumbs up while saying 'get Brexit done' they'll keep him.


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 6, 2020)

If he dies, you know he will be canonised, right? I almost wish him a speedy recovery to avoid the gushing eulogy.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 6, 2020)

Where's that ditch gone?


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

Why would he be canonized? He'll more likely become an historical footnote, and a byword for ludicrous folly.


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 6, 2020)

Soon forgotten. First prime minister to die in office in hundred years plus. The beeb will be all over it like a rash.


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 6, 2020)

Boris built his whole career on presenting an image of haplessness.  Him ending up “dead in a ditch” before the Brexit conundrum was fully sorted would be a stunning example of life imitating art.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

RedRedRose said:


> If he dies, you know he will be canonised, right? I almost wish him a speedy recovery to avoid the gushing eulogy.


Patron saint of hubris.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 6, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, if I can't get him deaded, I'll just have to hope all the things that happened to patients in the Doctor in the House and Carry On films happen to him. So that's a foot long needle up his arse, bed pans, castor oil, getting his foot in a plaster cast hoisted on a pulley, falling out of the back of an ambulance and getting the wrong leg sawn off.


I once had a very bad accident and was taken to hospital by ambulance. It was very icy. I fell out of it as we pulled up at A&E. 

The husband of a woman I know had the wrong leg amputated. He's legless now. He did get a massive payout. But I'll bet he'd rather have his leg.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 6, 2020)

RedRedRose said:


> If he dies, you know he will be canonised, right? I almost wish him a speedy recovery to avoid the gushing eulogy.



If he lives he will be too. There's no win for us here.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

The enormous security issues alone would have meant everything that could be done in No 10 would have been done there if at all possible. 'Routine tests' are just a smokescreen he is very ill indeed.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

I agree you don’t rush the PM off to hospital on a Sunday night for “routine tests”. Also day 10 is when you’re likely to deteriorate.

why do they lie about it though?!


----------



## prunus (Apr 6, 2020)

Speculation ahead. Chest x-ray and/or CT scan are among the tests that couldn’t really be done in Downing Street (well at a pinch they could have just about wheeled a portable x-ray in in theory but not really practical in practice), so if it’s tests it’s those I imagine. Why he’s been kept in overnight is more suggestive though, monitoring and oxygen therapy and even most IV lines for drugs etc don’t require a hospital setting, and working on the assumption that they’d get him out of there ASAP if they could for the ‘optics’ if nothing else  - they must think he’s at least at reasonable risk of needing critical care/ICU.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 6, 2020)

scifisam said:


> If he lives he will be too. There's no win for us here.



We can party.

On Zoom.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> Patron saint of hubris.



Reserved for Cummings after his ‘if some pensioners die, so be it’ remark, as now his uncle has passed away. Grim.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

scifisam said:


> If he lives he will be too. There's no win for us here.


on the basis that the only good tory is a dead tory i think you know which way I lean


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 6, 2020)

Honestly if he carks it now its bad for us politically, the prick will be forever on a pedestal. Like john smith x 100. Far better he massively fucks up in public's eye as he inevitably will, cementing his place as a disaster and a clown and a joke, as he inevitably will, then fucks off dies.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

I despise him but I cant really celebrate him dying of this disease tbh, i wouldn't wish it on anyone. If he died I think things could rapidly get very scary indeed


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 6, 2020)

Surely if he was on deaths door, he wouldn’t still be leading the Gov?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Surely if he was on deaths door, he wouldn’t still be leading the Gov?


If he's at death's door at least he'd be leading them in the right direction


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> Patron saint of hubris.


Only because he's the only member of the cabinet who can spell the word and use it the right way in a sentence


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> The enormous security issues alone would have meant everything that could be done in No 10 would have been done there if at all possible. 'Routine tests' are just a smokescreen he is very ill indeed.



And no 'reassuring' video of him bantering away with medicos (through suitable barriers).



Mr.Bishie said:


> Surely if he was on deaths door, he wouldn’t still be leading the Gov?











						Dominic Raab 'will chair Covid-19 meeting' after Boris Johnson is hospitalised
					

The PM was taken to hospital on Sunday after he continued to suffer symptoms of coronavirus.




					metro.co.uk
				




(I know that's not leading, but it is... the initial tentative steps)


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Surely if he was on deaths door, he wouldn’t still be leading the Gov?



I’m surprised Russian sources haven’t claimed he’s been dead for a couple of weeks already and we’ve been wheeling him around Weekend at Bernie’s style, rather than just on a ventilator. (After it’s the first thing they would think of if Vlad succumbed).


----------



## prunus (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Surely if he was on deaths door, he wouldn’t still be leading the Gov?






			
				Sky said:
			
		

> Conservative MP @Tobias_Ellwood says day to day operations will be handed to @DominicRaab whilst the Prime Minister is in hospital#KayBurley


----------



## Smangus (Apr 6, 2020)

My watermelon smile seems to be getting wider by the minute.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> I'm trying really hard not to be an evil enough person to wish death on him but I'm certainly not wasting any pity. And it would be fucking funny. Particularly with his hand shaking herd immunity bollocks of three weeks ago. What would happen to Brexit? The whole election was sold on his grinning idiot face and three words. I bet half the country has barely heard of Raab or most of the rest of the cabinet.



Well if you do write nasty things about him just say _well anyone can wade through the thousands of words I have written and pick something out of context to disagree with._


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 6, 2020)

Has that just broken? prunus


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Cid said:


> And no 'reassuring' video of him bantering away with medicos (through suitable barriers).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand many doctors desired an exchange of views with Johnson


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

EXPERTS eh ?

Putin in hospital...



Boris winging it (again....)


----------



## alex_ (Apr 6, 2020)

scifisam said:


> It does, actually. The few private hospitals that have tiny intensive care units don't have very good ones. They're posher but not as good medically. There's a reason private hospitals always just happen to be sited really near NHS hospitals.



100% this. Think about the cost of having every capability available “just in case” and all the staff there 24x7 who actually know how to use it, but never actually use it because it’s hardly ever used.

Also - when you are really sick, you want to be treated by medics for whom this is something they see 100 times a week, not something they’ve only seen in a textbook.

whereever he is will leak today - the covid ward surrounded by armed police will be quite hard to hide, ditto the convoy who took him there yesterday.

Alex


----------



## prunus (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Has that just broken? prunus



Appeared on my newsfeed at 08:27, that’s all I know...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

According to twitter it’s being reported he’s at St Thomas’ and on oxygen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

scifisam said:


> It does, actually. The few private hospitals that have tiny intensive care units don't have very good ones. They're posher but not as good medically. There's a reason private hospitals always just happen to be sited really near NHS hospitals.


The proximity is not universal.

For examples the Highgate hospital, St John and St Elizabeth hospital, Wellington hospital, Hadley Wood hospital, Edward vii hospital


----------



## prunus (Apr 6, 2020)

alex_ said:


> 100% this. Think about the cost of having every capability available “just in case” and all the staff there 24x7 who actually know how to use it, but never actually use it because it’s hardly ever used.
> 
> Also - when you are really sick, you want to be treated by medics for whom this is something they see 100 times a week, not something they’ve only seen in a textbook.
> 
> ...



I think they’ve said he’s at St Thomas’s, which is just the other side of Westminster Bridge.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I despise him but I cant really celebrate him dying of this disease tbh, i wouldn't wish it on anyone. If he died I think things could rapidly get very scary indeed


I agree with you frogwoman, I wouldn't wish death on anyone.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I agree with you frogwoman, I wouldn't wish death on anyone.


I have a feeling that if he dies it will be a catalyst for even more catastrophic events


----------



## chilango (Apr 6, 2020)

Nurse! Flatten the curve!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I have a feeling that if he dies it will be a catalyst for even more catastrophic events


If he lives it may be worse


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

If he lives he's not going to be able to carry out his duties for several months at least.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I have a feeling that if he dies it will be a catalyst for even more catastrophic events



Britain is more likely to simply see it as the shocking finale to _Covid19_ season one. Guaranteed massive ratings for season two.


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 6, 2020)

Still hanging in there, apparently.


----------



## chilango (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I have a feeling that if he dies it will be a catalyst for even more catastrophic events


Starmer joining a "national government"?


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 6, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I once had a very bad accident



Once?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

chilango said:


> Starmer joining a "national government"?


No I think there could be a complete breakdown of law and order tbh. The government could end up struggling to assert its authority let alone getting people to stay at home and all sorts of shit could come crawling out to fill that gap.

I hate Boris, despise him in fact, but this could end up being very very scary indeed


----------



## Smangus (Apr 6, 2020)

Boris, squash that sombrero dude!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Once?


All the others only bad accidents


----------



## klang (Apr 6, 2020)

let's hope he wont die on Good Friday, otherwise we might have him back by Easter Monday


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


>




Yeah right.


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> No I think there could be a complete breakdown of law and order tbh. The government could end up struggling to assert its authority let alone getting people to stay at home and all sorts of shit could come crawling out to fill that gap.
> 
> I hate Boris, despise him in fact, but this could end up being very very scary indeed


I think this is a little over the top. the government will have no problem asserting it's authority with Johnson on the slab.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


>




Lol is he fuck as like. If he survives this he's not returning to his duties for weeks if not months.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> No I think there could be a complete breakdown of law and order tbh. The government could end up struggling to assert its authority let alone getting people to stay at home and all sorts of shit could come crawling out to fill that gap.
> 
> I hate Boris, despise him in fact, but this could end up being very very scary indeed


I don't know why you place so much faith in Johnson by virtue of being alive preventing this. He cannot, cnut-like, hold back the tide of summer, and tbh imo that's the threat to segregation.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> I think this is a little over the top. the government will have no problem asserting it's authority with Johnson on the slab.



Yep, thousands with SA80’s would be assertive enough.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> I think this is a little over the top. the government will have no problem asserting it's authority with Johnson on the slab.



Yea you are probably right but I'm not convinced we're not in for a world of shit if it happens.


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Yep, thousands with SA80’s would be assertive enough.


that is also a little over the top. we are not on the brink of martial law.  chill the fuck out ffs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Yep, thousands with SA80’s would be assertive enough.


I don't think it would. After all they can't be everywhere all the time


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yea you are probably right but I'm not convinced we're not in for a world of shit if it happens.


For many people this wos already exists


----------



## Flavour (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> I think this is a little over the top. the government will have no problem asserting it's authority with Johnson on the slab.



This. I think Raab for emergency leadership and then finally, incredibly, it will be Pob's turn to rally the nation


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> For many people this wos already exists



Definitely but things can always get worse. Especially with pob or someone in charge lol


----------



## chilango (Apr 6, 2020)

On a serious note. I don't wish him dead and I'm not going to celebrate him dying.



frogwoman said:


> No I think there could be a complete breakdown of law and order tbh. The government could end up struggling to assert its authority let alone getting people to stay at home and all sorts of shit could come crawling out to fill that gap.
> 
> I hate Boris, despise him in fact, but this could end up being very very scary indeed



All of that is possible, but pretty unlikely at this point imho. Extended lockdown, lack of income and hot Summer evenings are a more likely trigger than Johnson dying.


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

Flavour said:


> This. I think Raab for emergency leadership and then finally, incredibly, it will be Pob's turn to rally the nation


I have been amusing myself with the thought of Sarah Vine's state of excitement


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> If he lives he's not going to be able to carry out his duties for several months at least.



So back to business as usual in no time at all then.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> that is also a little over the top. we are not on the brink of martial law.  chill the fuck out ffs.



I wasn’t saying we were.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Wouldn't it be a shame if he died.


It won't prompt an election it will simply mean another Tory gets the job.
btw. has he really got C19 or is this his way of hiding from the media and letting someone else deal with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Definitely but things can always get worse. Especially with pob or someone in charge lol


we all know it's going to shit in a few years time anyway so all it would do is accelerate the wos arrival. But I disagree with the premise that Johnson in some way acts as an obstacle to this degeneration of the situation when he's done so much to get us to where we are today


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 6, 2020)

Regardless of who it was I'd rather the PM wasn't leading anything if they'd been hospitalised but I understand its hard to relinquish power once you get your sweaty mitts on it.

Based on my usual mood when having a cold I look forward to Johnson nuking somewhere (probably Scunthorpe) in a fit of rage when he can't get a decent nights kip and everything just tastes of lemsip and O2 tubes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> that is also a little over the top. we are not on the brink of martial law.  chill the fuck out ffs.


you're clearly unfamiliar with the concept of military aid to the civil power, the army acting in support of the police as they did for many years in the six counties. Soldiers on the streets does not have to mean martial law


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

chilango said:


> On a serious note. I don't wish him dead and I'm not going to celebrate him dying.
> 
> But equally I don't wish
> 
> ...



Yeah regardless we are in for a world of shit you're right,  


Pickman's model said:


> we all know it's going to shit in a few years time anyway so all it would do is accelerate the wos arrival. But I disagree with the premise that Johnson in some way acts as an obstacle to this degeneration of the situation when he's done so much to get us to where we are today



Oh he's definitely not an obstacle to it getting worse! we've seen how bad it can get under him lol. And of course all this could  happen anyway. I'm gonna go back to bed


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I wonder if equationgirl is quite so supportive of Calderwood today?
> 
> Her position is untenable IMO, there is real fury here re her selfish and illegal action.


She’s resigned. Staggering stupidity.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Regardless of who it was I'd rather the PM wasn't leading anything if they'd been hospitalised but I understand its hard to relinquish power once you get your sweaty mitts on it.
> 
> Based on my usual mood when having a cold I look forward to Johnson nuking somewhere (probably Scunthorpe) in a fit of rage when he can't get a decent nights kip and everything just tastes of lemsip and O2 tubes.



He's not going to be nuking anywhere for the foreseeable let alone 'leading from his hospital bed'


----------



## scifisam (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> No I think there could be a complete breakdown of law and order tbh. The government could end up struggling to assert its authority let alone getting people to stay at home and all sorts of shit could come crawling out to fill that gap.
> 
> I hate Boris, despise him in fact, but this could end up being very very scary indeed



Nah, we'll still have a head of state, and there would be a new PM. Boris has been out of action for the last two weeks and that's been when things actually started to happen.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> He's not going to be nuking anywhere for the foreseeable let alone 'leading from his hospital bed'



Nor should he. Even if the idea of him still being in charge wasn't absurd, why would we want a half-dead man in charge of anything? Is there any other job you can do from a critical care bed?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah, I mean I have no sympathy for him don't get me wrong I'm just scared of how things could end up going because its totally uncertain at the moment, and a huge part of that is down to him and his herd immunity dogshit


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nor should he. Even if the idea of him still being in charge wasn't absurd, why would we want a half-dead man in charge of anything? Is there any other job you can do from a critical care bed?


I agree.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nor should he. Even if the idea of him still being in charge wasn't absurd, why would we want a half-dead man in charge of anything? Is there any other job you can do from a critical care bed?


Yeah exactly lol he ain't coming back for weeks if not months.


----------



## klang (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nor should he. Even if the idea of him still being in charge wasn't absurd, why would we want a half-dead man in charge of anything? Is there any other job you can do from a critical care bed?


no but you can still fuck things up for everybody else.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nor should he. Even if the idea of him still being in charge wasn't absurd, why would we want a half-dead man in charge of anything? Is there any other job you can do from a critical care bed?


A better one than when he was in Number 10?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

littleseb said:


> no but you can still fuck things up for everybody else.


I think that ship has already sailed


----------



## LDC (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> No I think there could be a complete breakdown of law and order tbh. The government could end up struggling to assert its authority let alone getting people to stay at home and all sorts of shit could come crawling out to fill that gap.
> 
> I hate Boris, despise him in fact, but this could end up being very very scary indeed



Yeah that kind of thing is my fear. I'm not sure this one event would trigger something like that, but stability and normality are starting to look quite fragile.


----------



## klang (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## smmudge (Apr 6, 2020)

Nah I don't think Boris is single handedly holding the country together!


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

That's not what I said tho. Anyway I'm going back to bed,


----------



## Dan U (Apr 6, 2020)

Osborne somewhat undermining the routine tests line.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah exactly lol he ain't coming back for weeks if not months.


Why do you say this? He’ll recover and get back to business, which is stammering and quavering


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

I do wish they'd stop trying to spin this. Last night he was in for one night only for tests, this morning he'll be in for as long as it takes - so clearly not just for tests. Jenrick's just been on the radio claiming it was a planned admission. No admission for C19 is planned, FFS. Is panic setting in at the top? #headlesschickens


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2020)

Agree that he is almost certainly seriously ill and the idea that he is still in charge is laughable.
Also, he wasnt exactly the picture of health to start with. Probable pisshead and has looked like shit for months.
If he survives i can't see him being in a fit state to carry on. And there was already scheming and backstabbing within the government from his rivals. That will be ramping up to another level quicker than you can say "Michael gove".
In some ways this is a good thing as Johnson is uniquely unsuited to dealing with a situation like a global Pandemic.
At least we may end up with someone better able to process complex information and make decisions without being  so encumbered by their own rampant narcissm and chronic intellectual Laziness. Dominic wormtounge gets the boot as well.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you say this? He’ll recover and get back to business, which is stammering and quavering


Because you don't make a speedy recovery if you're in hospital for c19 as opposed to having the mild form, he could be there for weeks and once he's out there's stuff like reduced lung capacity to deal with


----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2020)

Dan U said:


> Osborne somewhat undermining the routine tests line.



I'm reading that as Osborne not wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you say this? *He’ll recover and get back to business*, which is stammering and quavering



Some informed-looking posts by phillm earlier up suggest otherwise, at least in the medium term or so.

ETA : And I agree with frogwoman 's post just there also.


----------



## t0bytoo (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> I do wish they'd stop trying to spin this.



Telling fibs is their default response. The idea of telling the truth is alien to them


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> I do wish they'd stop trying to spin this. Last night he was in for one night only for tests, this morning he'll be in for as long as it takes - so clearly not just for tests. Jenrick's just been on the radio claiming it was a planned admission. No admission for C19 is planned, FFS. Is panic setting in at the top? #headlesschickens


Given that we were told all planned procedures had stopped, it clearly isn’t planned. He’s been rushed in.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah, I'm not buying this 'nothing to see here' approach. Bet he's wishing he followed all the advice about social distancing now.

This is serious if he's been admitted. Routine tests my arse.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Yeah, I'm not buying this 'nothing to see here' approach. Bet he's wishing he followed all the advice about social distancing now.
> 
> This is serious if he's been admitted. Routine tests my arse.


But he’s got a second home, hasn’t he? The distancing rules don’t apply to people with second homes.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

Presumably if we lose Boris we also lose the actual PM (Dominic Cummings)?

Or will he still continue to serve in No.10?


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

t0bytoo said:


> Telling fibs is their default response. The idea of telling the truth is alien to them


Yep. It does come across as just habitual kneejerk lying at this point. Not like they are actually worried we'd rush out into the streets rending our garments at the news that our great leader - who we know has been sick for 10 days - is ill.  
Very stupid to pointlessly lie now at the exact time when people taking instructions from gov seriously is actually a good idea.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> But he’s got a second home, hasn’t he? The distancing rules don’t apply to people with second homes.


Very few people have two homes that share a party wall, to be fair.

You'd better check with Catherine Calderwood if the rules apply or not


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

Did anyone else get a letter from Boris this morning telling them to stay inside, btw?


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah that kind of thing is my fear. I'm not sure this one event would trigger something like that, but stability and normality are starting to look quite fragile.



Hence the assertiveness of 'still in charge'.

Which nobody with a brain believes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Regardless of who it was I'd rather the PM wasn't leading anything if they'd been hospitalised but I understand its hard to relinquish power once you get your sweaty mitts on it.
> 
> Based on my usual mood when having a cold I look forward to Johnson nuking somewhere (probably Scunthorpe) in a fit of rage when he can't get a decent nights kip and everything just tastes of lemsip and O2 tubes.


lots of people with rather more power than johnson will ever enjoy have relinquished it, eg holy roman emperor charles v, the roman emperor diocletian


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

He was very relaxed about people dying at the start of all this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Presumably if we lose Boris we also lose the actual PM (Dominic Cummings)?
> 
> Or will he still continue to serve in No.10?


delete serve insert rule


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> He was very relaxed about people dying at the start of all this.


it is very easy to sleep on another man's wound


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 6, 2020)

I am somewhat frustrated that this tiny sack of shit is taking a hospital bed which could be used for someone worthwhile.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> If he doesn't die, nothing else he experiences is likely to be anything like what average people go through.


Fever
nausea
vomiting


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Did anyone else get a letter from Boris this morning telling them to stay inside, btw?


I’ve not braved the close to find out yet. Is the close “inside”, btw?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> He was very relaxed about people dying at the start of all this.


He was, but it really would be such a gift for the vermin if he were to cark.
Simultaneously a fallen soldier & sacrificial lamb once the post-cataclysm inquiry kicks off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> He was, but it really would be such a gift for the vermin if he were to cark.
> Simultaneously a fallen soldier & sacrificial lamb once the post-cataclysm inquiry kicks off.


you say that but i don't believe it would be a gift unless in the german sense of poison. do you really think that the conservative party want to be forced to fiddle while the country burns to elect a new leader?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> you say that but i don't believe it would be a gift unless in the german sense of poison. do you really think that the conservative party want to be forced to fiddle while the country burns to elect a new leader?


There’d just be an anointment in the circumstances.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> He was, but it really would be such a gift for the vermin if he were to cark.
> Simultaneously a fallen soldier & sacrificial lamb once the post-cataclysm inquiry kicks off.


The inquiry will have no teeth anyway. It will all be 'oh it was a new thing and everyone was struggling to deal with it.'

And it's difficult to make a fallen soldier out of someone who boasted about shaking hands with people with covid-19. Everyone can see that makes him an idiot, not a fallen soldier.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> you say that but i don't believe it would be a gift unless in the german sense of poison. do you really think that the conservative party want to be forced to fiddle while the country burns to elect a new leader?


Yeah, they'd go with Raab/Pob as interim leaver/PM but I don't think they'd be that bothered about the issue of electing a new leader after the catastrophe is over, tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> And it's difficult to make a fallen soldier out of someone who boasted about shaking hands with people with covid-19. Everyone can see that makes him an idiot, not a fallen soldier.


All the more reason why he'd be more useful to the vermin dead than alive, come the reckoning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Because you don't make a speedy recovery if you're in hospital for c19 as opposed to having the mild form, he could be there for weeks and once he's out there's stuff like reduced lung capacity to deal with


Didn’t know that - have been avoiding it all for MH reasons


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve not braved the close to find out yet. Is the close “inside”, btw?


Yes, if there's another door onto the street.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2020)

I reckon its all going very "death of stalin" within the cabinet right now.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2020)

I think the cabinet secretary will be having a little think today - it's difficult to be in the decision chain for nukes from a hospital bed.

That is, after all, the most serious thing in a PM's in-tray. It also tends to require an immediate and coherent answer, which if he's reasonably seriously ill, he's not going to be able to do.

How it plays out will be decided by the relative political strengths and views of the Cabinet Secretary, individual cabinet members, as well as Starmer and the Queen's Private Secretary.

the above however is dependent on how ill and compromised he actually is. He may well be able to carry out his duties for the moment - but I'd bet that the midnight oil is being burnt by the CS....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I think the cabinet secretary will be having a little think today - *it's difficult to be in the decision chain for nukes from a hospital bed*.
> 
> That is, after all, the most serious thing in a PM's in-tray. It also tends to require an immediate and coherent answer, which if he's reasonably seriously ill, he's not going to be able to do.
> 
> ...


Seriously?  What an absurd world we live in. I would have thought 'moratorium on the nuke-dropping for the timebeing' might be a sensible way to go...


----------



## Flavour (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Presumably if we lose Boris we also lose the actual PM (Dominic Cummings)?
> 
> Or will he still continue to serve in No.10?



Silver lining. No idea what the rest of the cabinet think of him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

Some of the posts in this thread are beyond laughable


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, they'd go with Raab/Pob as interim leaver/PM but I don't think they'd be that bothered about the issue of electing a new leader after the catastrophe is over, tbh.


neither gove nor raab would have any legitimacy and that would take us into new uncharted waters


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Honestly if he carks it now its bad for us politically, the prick will be forever on a pedestal. Like john smith x 100. Far better he massively fucks up in public's eye as he inevitably will, cementing his place as a disaster and a clown and a joke, as he inevitably will, then fucks off dies.


tbh john smith is the malenkov of the labour party, largely forgotten


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> neither gove nor raab would have any legitimacy and that would take us into new uncharted waters


Sounds promising.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Fever
> nausea
> vomiting


Sure, into a golden bucket with twenty nurses and doctors on hand.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2020)

Flavour said:


> Silver lining. No idea what the rest of the cabinet think of him.


 
He's the PM's creature, whether they like him or not (unlikely, given media reports) he's not their man.

Politics is little removed from Anglo-Saxon kingship: ring-givers, in return for services rendered. The next PM (or whatever term they'll use) will have his own warband to reward and rivals to buy-off. Cummings's job is no small bauble, it will be needed by the next ring-giver - and on a human level the CoS job is a really important one where PM and CoS have to work and think hand in glove. There's a real relationship involved, it's not something that works after a first meeting and a (socially distanced) handshake.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Sounds promising.


i think that while the tory party might not want to elect a new leader under the current circumstances, as they have no elected deputy leader anyone trying to succeed to the leadership of the party (as separate from the office of pm) would be on a sticky wicket. would the queen summon gove or raab to the palace? or both of them and make them duke it out? raab as an interim leader one thing, but only while a leadership election occurred. johnson probably the only leader who can command the party as he's won a ge, all other contenders would run into difficulties managing the party which may be minor but could be major.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Sure, into a golden bucket with twenty nurses and doctors on hand.


He could have 200 nurses and doctors on hand. There is no effective treatment. Either he will fight it off himself, with the help of various bits of equipment (which of course he will get), or he won't.


----------



## LDC (Apr 6, 2020)

Johnson goes (dead or incapacitated), and now with Starmer about surely a national government is much more likely?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Johnson goes (dead or incapacitated), and now with Starmer about surely a national government is much more likely?


Not sure what you mean by 'national government'.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Johnson goes (dead or incapacitated), and now with Starmer about surely a national government is much more likely?


If Johnson were to die, I'd imagine that significantly more vermin would see the potential merits in getting Starmer to dip his hands in the blood.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Not sure what you mean by 'national government'.


govt of national unity - you bring Labour (and maybe the SNP) in and give them cabinet posts.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Johnson goes (dead or incapacitated), and now with Starmer about surely a national government is much more likely?



This.

With Corbyn as LoO it was a total non-starter, but with Starmer it's a real possibility/likelihood.

COBR+ is (almost) a nailed on certainty, GNU is more debatable, but with Starmer it goes into the realms of possibility.


----------



## gosub (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Johnson goes (dead or incapacitated), and now with Starmer about surely a national government is much more likely?



Surely there's a leadership contest?  Seems to be the politicans answer to just about everything else, and we haven't had one this week.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

gosub said:


> Surely there's a leadership contest?  Seems to be the politicans answer to just about everything else, and we haven't had one this week.


Nah. If Johnson dies, there's no way they would hold a leadership contest straight away, if ever.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He could have 200 nurses and doctors on hand. There is no effective treatment. Either he will fight it off himself, with the help of various bits of equipment (which of course he will get), or he won't.


Of course, but the question was whether he's going to be getting the standard NHS experience of the average person, rather than whether he's superhuman.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> This.
> 
> With Corbyn as LoO it was a total non-starter, but with Starmer it's a real possibility/likelihood.
> 
> COBR+ is (almost) a nailed on certainty, GNU is more debatable, but with Starmer it goes into the realms of possibility.


i'd like to see WILDEBEEST


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Of course, but the question was whether he's going to be getting the standard NHS experience of the average person, rather than whether he's superhuman.


i see tories reporting on twitter the drs and nurses  being very attentive to johnson, queuing up with pillows for him


----------



## gosub (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nah. If Johnson dies, there's no way they would hold a leadership contest straight away, if ever.



The mistake you've made there is to apply commonsense


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i see tories reporting on twitter the drs and nurses  being very attentive to johnson, queuing up with pillows for him



One assumes to put over his face.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i see tories reporting on twitter the drs and nurses  being very attentive to johnson, queuing up with pillows for him


The good news is that pillows are dual-purpose.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> One assumes to put over his face.


I assumed that was the joke


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nah. If Johnson dies, there's no way they would hold a leadership contest straight away, if ever.





			https://www.politicalpartydb.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/UK_CONSERVATIVE_PARTY_CONSTITUTION_2009.pdf


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

BBC Scotland reporting that anyone suffering with symptoms for more than 10 days may be having an immune response crisis where the immune system struggles to fight against the infection.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Honestly if he carks it now its bad for us politically, the prick will be forever on a pedestal. Like john smith x 100. Far better he massively fucks up in public's eye as he inevitably will, cementing his place as a disaster and a clown and a joke, as he inevitably will, then fucks off dies.


tbh better him dead as his misjudgements have already cost the lives of many hundreds of people


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Some of the posts in this thread are beyond laughable



like the subject then


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh better him dead as his misjudgements have already cost the lives of many hundreds of people


and, according to this illustrative timeline from the Lancet, the deaths attributable to infections acquired in the 'laissez faire'/herd immunity phase of 'policy' will continue into the third week of this month. The first full day of the present 'lockdown' situation being March 25th.

I suppose after about the 21st we'll be able to gauge the magnitude of the cumulative tory death toll.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 205188
> 
> 
> https://www.politicalpartydb.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/UK_CONSERVATIVE_PARTY_CONSTITUTION_2009.pdf



By the end of this, that is likely to have been one of the less important rules cast onto the fire of necessity....


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

the idea that the tory party rules on leadership would stand in the middle of all this is totally laughable tbh. If Johnson dies they'll sort it out at the top, then ((maybe) have an election on the other side.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 6, 2020)

RedRedRose said:


> Still hanging in there, apparently.View attachment 205170


Arriving for the afternoon briefing with Michael Gove and Mickey Dolenz.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> By the end of this, that is likely to have been one of the less important rules cast onto the fire of necessity....


i don't see it as of overarching importance but it may be useful as a stone to cast at raab or gove


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Because you don't make a speedy recovery if you're in hospital for c19 as opposed to having the mild form, he could be there for weeks and once he's out there's stuff like reduced lung capacity to deal with


I'm not so sure about this. Our neighbour's son was seriously enough affected to be taken into hospital and put on a ventilator for 3 days. He was kept in for 2 more days then sent home and is apparently well recovered now, less than 2 weeks later. 

I think there's a lot of wishful thinking on this thread!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not so sure about this. Our neighbour's son was seriously enough affected to be taken into hospital and put on a ventilator for 3 days. He was kept in for 2 more days then sent home and is apparently well recovered now, less than 2 weeks later.
> 
> I think there's a lot of wishful thinking on this thread!



Was he a pisshead in his 50s?


----------



## LDC (Apr 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not so sure about this. Our neighbour's son was seriously enough affected to be taken into hospital and put on a ventilator for 3 days. He was kept in for 2 more days then sent home and is apparently well recovered now, less than 2 weeks later.
> 
> I think there's a lot of wishful thinking on this thread!



Not my area of work, but maybe just oxygen or NIV, I'd have thought very unlikely on a ventilator for 3 days and then out 2 days later?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> ... I'd have thought very unlikely on a ventilator for 3 days and then out 2 days later?


I believe that was exactly the case.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Was he a pisshead in his 50s?


No. 30s.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2020)

is it cheating to stick him on my deadpool list, might seem like goal hanging but then some of you are in there with lists full of 90 year olds so...


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> I reckon its all going very "death of stalin" within the cabinet right now.


that's tonight's re-viewing sorted, ta


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 6, 2020)

Obviously Johnson's general health before all this isn't public knowledge.  What we do know though is that he is obese (likely morbidly so), he is or at least was a heavy drinker and we also know he was <ed: absolutely not>  and smoking. 

This is not a good starting point.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Johnson goes (dead or incapacitated), and now with Starmer about surely a national government is much more likely?



Starmer will be gutted that he had to wait literally days before climbing into bed with the tories.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

Legal team recommends tiny edit I reckon. Teaboy


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Starmer will be gutted that he had to wait literally days before climbing into bed with the tories.


Fairly sure they won't let him into the ICU


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Obviously Johnson's general health before all this isn't public knowledge.  What we do know though is that he is obese (likely morbidly so), he is or at least was a heavy drinker and we also know he was or still is rather ----------
> 
> This is not a good starting point.


depends on your pov, i'd say it's a rather good starting point if your surmises are correct


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> Fairly sure they won't let him into the ICU


you can always hope


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Obviously Johnson's general health before all this isn't public knowledge.  What we do know though is that he is obese (likely morbidly so), he is or at least was a heavy drinker and we also know he was or ----s and smoking.
> 
> This is not a good starting point.



I wouldn't say morbidly obese but certainly overweight and clearly a big drinker, with all the implications for heart health, blood pressure etc that has, particularly with men his age.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> .... we also know he was---- and smoking.


Phwoar! Careful.

We know that he's admitted a penchant for weed in his early years but expressly_ denied _having done class A's apart from a one time dabble with Charlie at uni which he insists went no further.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I wouldn't say morbidly obese but certainly overweight and clearly a big drinker, with all the implications for heart health, blood pressure etc that has, particularly with men his age.


He's carrying the extra pounds on the outside which tends to be the best place for it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 6, 2020)

He’s already got two members of staff up the stick, so he’s not out of puff yet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

He'd been looking like death deep fried in engine oil for weeks before he got sick as well. And bear in mind before you see him on TV, he's had people tidy him up. That's what he looked like _post_ hair and makeup.


----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I wouldn't say morbidly obese but certainly overweight and clearly a big drinker, with all the implications for heart health, blood pressure etc that has, particularly with men his age.


I make his BMI about 34, maybe higher because I don't reckon he's the full 5'9" that he claims.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 6, 2020)

So is 34 good or bad ? (crosses fingers)


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> I make his BMI about 34, maybe higher because I don't reckon he's the full 5'9" that he claims.



I've seen him in the flesh a couple of times.  He's really quite small, probably not much over 5'6".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> I make his BMI about 34, maybe higher because I don't reckon he's the full 5'9" that he claims.



In my head he's taller than that. He's not completely dwarfed by the surprisingly tall Trump at least.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model please can you edit the teaboy post you quoted as the legal team have made a change to the original?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2020)

Smangus said:


> So is 34 good or bad ? (crosses fingers)


It depends where the fat is. In my case it was apparently upsetting the functioning of my liver and thereby causing insulin resistance...


----------



## Edie (Apr 6, 2020)

This thread is a disgrace. If any of you think it’s amusing to be speculating or anticipating anybody dying of this disease your in the wrong.

Whatever you think of his politics the man is a public servant who caught Coronavirus doing his job. It’s a fucking horrible way to die, and the fact any of you could wish it on _anyone_ is frankly almost beyond my belief.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

Smangus said:


> So is 34 good or bad ? (crosses fingers)



Entirely depends on whether or not your name is Alexander Boris DePfeffel Johnson. I strongly suspect even Carrie Symonds would rather have the inheritance and the lucrative book deal than keep him around. Or maybe he's not updated his will yet, which would be hilarious.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> This thread is a disgrace. If any of you think it’s amusing to be speculating or anticipating anybody dying of this disease your in the wrong.
> 
> Whatever you think of his politics the man is a public servant who caught Coronavirus doing his job. It’s a fucking horrible way to die, and the fact any of you could wish it on _anyone_ is frankly almost beyond my belief.



He's a terrible human being in virtually every respect.   I'm not wishing death on him but likewise I'm not going to be bothered if he doesn't recover.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

No.10 not denying the oxygen rumours


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> This thread is a disgrace. If any of you think it’s amusing to be speculating or anticipating anybody dying of this disease your in the wrong.
> 
> Whatever you think of his politics the man is a public servant who caught Coronavirus doing his job. It’s a fucking horrible way to die, and the fact any of you could wish it on _anyone_ is frankly almost beyond my belief.



By his actions he has condemned many thousands to die in that same horrible way. I don't actually want him dead, but absent any realistic prospect of him facing trial for crimes against humanity I reckon I'd be able to make my peace with it.

As for public servant, do me a fucking favour. He was bragging about having shaken hands with everyone in a hospital, covid-19 patients included. It'd be a small miracle if he hadn't caused at least one avoidable death with that fuckwit behaviour alone. His party has strip-mined the NHS with his enthusiastic support. He has failed to protect healthcare workers and many have died as a result. If that's serving the public then the public are better off unserved.


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> This thread is a disgrace. If any of you think it’s amusing to be speculating or anticipating anybody dying of this disease your in the wrong.
> 
> Whatever you think of his politics the man is a public servant who caught Coronavirus doing his job. It’s a fucking horrible way to die, and the fact any of you could wish it on _anyone_ is frankly almost beyond my belief.


it's just people joking, like you were on the NHS workers thread.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> This thread is a disgrace. If any of you think it’s amusing to be speculating or anticipating anybody dying of this disease your in the wrong.
> 
> Whatever you think of his politics the man is a public servant who caught Coronavirus doing his job. It’s a fucking horrible way to die, and the fact any of you could wish it on _anyone_ is frankly almost beyond my belief.


I largely agree, but there would be a certain amount of irony if the man leading a government who for ages at the start of this crisis was perfectly ok with a load of people dying, tough luck, take it on the chin, unlucky, etc, was to die of it, probably through failing to practice what he preaches.


----------



## Edie (Apr 6, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> He's a terrible human being in virtually every respect.   I'm not wishing death on him but likewise I'm not going to be bothered if he doesn't recover.


I’m not replying to this or any other justification on this thread cos it’s literally beneath my contempt. In fact I’m taking a break for a while.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> This thread is a disgrace. If any of you think it’s amusing to be speculating or anticipating anybody dying of this disease your in the wrong.
> 
> Whatever you think of his politics the man is a public servant who caught Coronavirus doing his job. It’s a fucking horrible way to die, and the fact any of you could wish it on _anyone_ is frankly almost beyond my belief.



Urbanites may wish to use the Johnson defence.

I think if you look at each of every one of those posts ... the quotations have been wrenched out of context in some cases to mean the opposite of what the Urban member intended...comments had been made in a wholly satirical way...


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> I’m not replying to this or any other justification on this thread cos it’s literally beneath my contempt. In fact I’m taking a break for a while.



It really doesn't suit you up there you know.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> I’m not replying to this or any other justification on this thread cos it’s literally beneath my contempt. In fact I’m taking a break for a while.



Sorry, I didn't mean to 'like' that. I meant to reply that I kinda know what you mean. Yes, he's an awful person but on reflection I don't wish I death on him.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2020)

Boris Johnson didnt wish anyone dead. They just accidentally died as a result of his actions. Obviously he respects life.

Let him die! And his dad has blood on his hands as well.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> I’m not replying to this or any other justification on this thread cos it’s literally beneath my contempt. In fact I’m taking a break for a while.



I’m willing to come out of the closet on this, I don’t want him to die. But people can take the piss all day long.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 6, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> It really doesn't suit you up there you know.


Don't you or anyone fucking dare have a go at Edie right now, she is literally on the front line of dealing with this virus and if I'll take anyone telling us off for trivialising Boris Johnson being in hospital with it now I'll take it from her.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2020)

I said it when he was first diagnosed I wouldnt wish death by corona virus on him. Presumably the same logic that does because of his handling of the crisis would also apply to the Swedish PM?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> I’m not replying to this or any other justification on this thread cos it’s literally beneath my contempt. In fact I’m taking a break for a while.



Just put this thread on ignore, and keep on posting on others, esp. the NHS one.

And, I am another one that doesn't want him, nor indeed anyone, to die from this fucking virus.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Boris Johnson didnt wish anyone dead. They just accidentally died as a result of his actions. Obviously he respects life.
> 
> Let him die! And his dad has blood on his hands as well.


who else is on your list for your  judgement day ?


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr Moose said:


> I’m willing to come out of the closet on this, I don’t want him to die. But people can take the piss all day long.


----------



## Poot (Apr 6, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Don't you or anyone fucking dare have a go at Edie right now, she is literally on the front line of dealing with this virus and if I'll take anyone telling us off for trivialising Boris Johnson being in hospital with it now I'll take it from her.


Yes, this. It's all very easy to wish death on someone but having a pop at those on the frontline who are desperately trying to save people? Nah. No one likes him. We don't need to have a 'I wish him dead more than you' competition.

We need Edie more than anyone.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't wish death by covid on him. But he's in a highly remunerated job and his ballshit (and his parties actions) have probably caused many deaths/misery and a lot more to come. The irony would not be lost on me if he does die though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

OK we should all stop now because if there's any more trash talked about Johnson on the internet, that'll actually cause him to die somehow.

Similarly if we all post effusively about how much we love the taste of his balls, he'll be magically resurrected like fucking Tinkerbell or something.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> who else is on your list for your  judgement day ?



Loads. But generally I don’t go around actively wishing them dead until it might happen. Less effort that way.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Loads. But generally I don’t go around actively wishing them dead until it might happen. Less effort that way.


Well thats a relief and an energy saving one as well. Best keep the powder dry eh?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Well thats a relief and an energy saving one as well. Best keep the powder dry eh?



Exactly.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Edie said:


> This thread is a disgrace. If any of you think it’s amusing to be speculating or anticipating anybody dying of this disease your in the wrong.
> 
> Whatever you think of his politics the man is a public servant who caught Coronavirus doing his job. It’s a fucking horrible way to die, and the fact any of you could wish it on _anyone_ is frankly almost beyond my belief.



Exactly, just imagine if a certain former Labour leader was in the same position as Boris is now and someone wished him dead - place would erupt in condemnation, and rightly so.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Exactly, just imagine if a certain former Labour leader was in the same position as Boris is now and someone wished him dead - place would erupt in condemnation.


Depends who you mean. You should go back a bit and see what people were posting about Blair.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Exactly, just imagine if a certain former Labour leader was in the same position as Boris is now and someone wished him dead - place would erupt in condemnation, and rightly so.


Kinnock?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Exactly, just imagine if a certain former Labour leader was in the same position as Boris is now and someone wished him dead - place would erupt in condemnation, and rightly so.



You can fuck off too, you wannabee.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

I gather Labour MP for Rochdale, Tony Lloyd aged 70 is in hospital with C19.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2020)

Whod have thought that people are more sympathetic towards those who are more or less decent human beings than towards those who are vile shit bags. What hypocrisy


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I gather Labour MP for Rochdale, Tony Lloyd aged 70 is in hospital with C19.


He has been active on both safe working conditions and profiteering  during the epidemic


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


>




#publicservants


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr Moose said:


> Urbanites may wish to use the Johnson defence.
> 
> I think if you look at each of every one of those posts ... the quotations have been wrenched out of context in some cases to mean the opposite of what the Urban member intended...comments had been made in a wholly satirical way...


Let's not forget that he's said racist things, what he said about the people of Liverpool, about Hillsborough, his 'cereal box' theory - he's disgusting. I don't wish death on him - but let's not feel sorry for him either. He is scum.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Well, if he makes a full recovery he may well catapult in popularity- British bulldog fighting spirit and all that.


----------



## Poot (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Well, if he makes a full recovery he may well catapult in popularity- British bulldog fighting spirit and all that.


Yeah. And if he dies we'll never hear the fucking end of it, either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Let's not forget that he's said racist things, what he said about the people of Liverpool, about Hillsborough, his 'cereal box' theory - he's disgusting. I don't wish death on him - but let's not feel sorry for him either. He is scum.


I'd rather he had chronic trigeminal neuralgia for many years but should he die of this unhappy illness I'll shed no tears


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

Poot said:


> Yeah. And if he dies we'll never hear the fucking end of it, either.



And 'the end of it' was due to be heard any day now as well


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> He has been active on both safe working conditions and profiteering  during the epidemic



I assume you mean working to prevent profiteering?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 6, 2020)

reckon hes as bad as a spell in hospital warrants ? I know its outlandish and distasteful to think that this is part of his innate kidology mindset but.........


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> reckon hes as bad as a spell in hospital warrants ? I know its outlandish and distasteful to think that this is part of his innate kidology mindset but.........


Yeah he will be. Way too many people would need to be involved (and keep quiet) if this were some kind of a scam. But he's not in ICU yet. Most people who are going to hospital with this don't end up in ICU. His prospects are still pretty good tbh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

As if him getting hospitalised is a stunt, have a word with yourself


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't understand why they keep telling us he is still running the show.  We don't have a presidential system we have a whole government.  He is clearly very ill so should be allowed to recover rather still having to work.  All very odd.


----------



## clicker (Apr 6, 2020)

Depending where they've put him in St Thomas's , he'll have a great view of The HOP. Political cartoonists furiously scribbling.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sounds like Boris is going to be fine.



> "I'm in good spirits and keeping in touch with my team, as we work together to fight this virus and keep everyone safe."











						Coronavirus: Boris Johnson 'in good spirits' but remains in hospital with COVID-19 symptoms — Sky News
					

Boris Johnson is in "good spirits" after spending a "comfortable" night in hospital and remains there under observation, Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab has said.




					apple.news


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 6, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> they keep telling us he is still running the show


It must be a whole lot easier to run than I thought.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> It must be a whole lot easier to run than I thought.



Making sure the trains run on time is a doddle when there are only three trains a day.


----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2020)

Well he's tweeted now so he's definitely fine. That's going to look faintly sick at his funeral that is.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 6, 2020)

clicker said:


> Depending where they've put him in St Thomas's , he'll have a great view of The HOP. Political cartoonists furiously scribbling.


It's quite likely he's on the twelfth floor north wing in which case he's directly overlooking Parliament.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Got to agree with you Edie , I despise the guy as a politician but don't wish him dead. He's expecting a kid as well.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Sounds like Boris is going to be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may be fine or he may not, but a Downing Street press release doesn't really give much of a clue, except for they've obviously decided a photo isn't a good idea for the time being.


----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2020)

Articles like this in the Guardian make me think that he's very very ill and no-one's quite sure what to say. I mean it's a rather sparse list of three things that might happen in a hospital with intubation and ventilation rather pointedly left out.









						The medical tests Boris Johnson may be undergoing in hospital
					

Doctors will assess how PM is responding to coronavirus, including breathing issues




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Did anyone else get a letter from Boris this morning telling them to stay inside, btw?


Yep, mine came.

I must say - I have underestimated the man. I had never realised he had such a command of the Welsh language (he sent me his letter in English and Welsh)


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Sounds like Boris is going to be fine.
> 
> https://apple.news/AaDXmKtRhSKiMnJY



Surely “in good spirits” is a phrase used when other aspects of the situation aren’t so good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Surely “in good spirits” is a phrase used when other aspects of the situation aren’t so good.


it means the doctors haven't told him the news yet


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Surely “in good spirits” is a phrase used when other aspects of the situation aren’t so good.


He's also described as 'comfortable', which is what hospitals try to make people when there's nothing more to be done.

The main thing that's missing is any description of his medical situation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Yep, mine came.
> 
> I must say - I have underestimated the man. I had never realised he had such a command of the Welsh language (he sent me his letter in English and Welsh)


i'll be complaining if i don't get the same


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> He's also described as 'comfortable', which is what hospitals try to make people when there's nothing more to be done.
> 
> The main thing that's missing is any description of his medical situation.


clearly desperate


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> had never realised he had such a command of the Welsh language


Have you forgotten his great ' poppety ping' speech !


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Have you forgotten his great ' poppety ping' speech !


----------



## klang (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll be complaining if i don't get the same


i want mine in German. otherwise I won't understand it.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> clearly desperate


I'm in two minds. Even if he dies, part of me will still think he was just putting it on.


----------



## klang (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> I'm in two minds. Even if he dies, part of me will still think he was just putting it on.


it's one thing to use the virus as an excuse to get days off etc, but to use it to fake your own death takes it to a different level and borderlines on taking the piss.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 6, 2020)

peterkro said:


> It's quite likely he's on the twelfth floor north wing in which case he's directly overlooking Parliament.



Hey, might be the same room I stayed in actually.



frogwoman said:


> Got to agree with you Edie , I despise the guy as a politician but don't wish him dead. He's expecting a kid as well.



He's not expecting a kid. His GF is expecting a kid. He's expecting a genetic offspring that that he won't have any contact with till they're adults, or, for this one, occasional photo ops.

He ignores his other kids and doesn't even know how many he has. He's not a worried expectant father in any way at all.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't know, near death stuff changes people and I am kinda hoping for a redemption tale.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

od


Marty1 said:


> Exactly, just imagine if a certain former Labour leader was in the same position as Boris is now and someone wished him dead - place would erupt in condemnation, and rightly so.



and just imagine the salty you would be crying if it was trump


----------



## scifisam (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I don't know, near death stuff changes people and I am kinda hoping for a redemption tale.



Nah, he'll emerge the same as he was.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I don't know, near death stuff changes people and I am kinda hoping for a redemption tale.


he's not going to send out for a turkey for tiny tim


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Exactly, just imagine if a certain former Labour leader was in the same position as Boris is now and someone wished him dead - place would erupt in condemnation, and rightly so.


tbh i don't think tony blair would have made such a god-awful clusterfuck of this avoidable pandemic

but if tb was to die in hospital tonight, there only tears here would be those of laughter


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 do you get all your news from Apple?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> he's not going to send out for a turkey for tiny tim



However he might bowl a frozen Turkey at Tiny Tim with such Etonian gusto that Tiny Tim’s poor rickets ravaged body is sent flying like a pin in a bowling alley.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr Moose said:


> However he might bowl a frozen Turkey at Tiny Tim with such Etonian gusto that Tiny Tim’s poor rickets ravaged body is sent flying like a pin in a bowling alley.


yeh that's the johnson we know


----------



## philosophical (Apr 6, 2020)

In good spirits can be an ominous term.
Nelson's body was brought back from Trafalgar in a barrel of rum or brandy (historians dispute which it was).


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Nah, he'll emerge the same as he was.



He might do yeah but so will lots of ppl. that doesn't mean i would feel able to celebrate his death, this entire pandemic is a tragedy and I know of quite a few people who have died of this shit now. I admit I laughed when he was taken to hospital but that doesn't mean I want people to die. Its horrible when anyone dies.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2020)

I agree with some who've posted critically in response to Edie ....

She said "Whatever his politics ... "  but it's *exactly* his brand of Tory politics that has brought the NHS to this pass, and Boris Johnson personally has a *whole lot* to do with all the mis-steps, mistakes and delays concerning this pandemic.

He is personally (and the Government collectively) responsible for the UK's outbreak becoming so bad.

I'm fucked  if we 're somehow "not allowed" to criticise him just because he's been unfortunate enough to get this horrible disease -- plenty of others have caught it because of him.

No-one on this thread is wishing him dead!  (I'm certainly not).

A few have come pretty close  to be fair, *but* the overwhelming majority, rather than wishing him dead, are either taking the piss, criticisng his politics as poltics,  or both.

One solution suggested above was for Edie  to put this particular thread on ignore. Good idea.
I really hope she continues posting, as she has a lot of good stuff and information to offer, but probably better and nicer for her to do so on other threads.

Boris Johnson -- I might hope he recovers, and I do, but criticism of him and pisstaking him really isn't worthy of a flounce.


----------



## Santino (Apr 6, 2020)

philosophical said:


> In good spirits can be an ominous term.
> Nelson's body was brought back from Trafalgar in a barrel of rum or brandy (historians dispute which it was).


But what about the Irish border?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah I'll definitely carry on criticising him but I can understand why health workers don't wanna see that stuff at the moment tbh.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2020)

Do we know he definitely not in icu?


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Got to agree with you Edie , I despise the guy as a politician but don't wish him dead. He's expecting a kid as well.



Maybe the few posters that have wished Boris dead are just playing to the gallery?

Cabin fever + (perhaps) alcohol can bring the bravado out in some ‘hold me back’ types.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah I'll definitely carry on criticising him but I can understand why health workers don't wanna see that stuff at the moment tbh.



I do get that, but one or two of the health workers I know here would, when they have some rare time off from their professional duties, be taking the piss out of him just as much as some have on this thread. (Gallows humour and so forth).
There can't be many Boris-fan NHS workers, especially not right now. None of them, nor us, actually want hom dead though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I agree with some who've posted critically in response to Edie ....
> 
> She said "Whatever his politics ... "  but it's *exactly* his brand of Tory politics that has brought the NHS to this pass, and Boris Johnson personally has a *whole lot* to do with all the mis-steps, mistakes and delays concerning this pandemic.
> 
> ...


i am astonished that johnson has yet to achieve the obloquy and hostility aroused by the likes of margaret thatcher, john major and tony blair


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah I'll definitely carry on criticising him but I can understand why health workers don't wanna see that stuff at the moment tbh.



I've looked back through the thread and with the odd exception pretty much everyone is saying something along the lines of 'he's an absolute shit but I'm not wishing death on him'.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I've looked back through the thread and with the odd exception pretty much everyone is saying something along the lines of 'he's an absolute shit but I'm not wishing death on him'.


Yeah I know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> He might do yeah but so will lots of ppl. that doesn't mean i would feel able to celebrate his death, this entire pandemic is a tragedy and I know of quite a few people who have died of this shit now. I admit I laughed when he was taken to hospital but that doesn't mean I want people to die. Its horrible when anyone dies.


tbh it is horrible when most people die but it's not horrible just because someone dies. cases in point: ian stuart donaldson. margaret thatcher. and i doubt many people here could summon up any unhappiness at the deaths of the likes of pol pot, adolf hitler, benito mussolini, osama bin laden. there are some people who are improved by death. this isn't to say that most deaths aren't a tragedy. but there are also some that are a positive cause for celebration. Johnson may yet end up among this select band


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Maybe the few posters that have wished Boris dead are just playing to the gallery?
> 
> Cabin fever + (perhaps) alcohol can bring the bravado out in some ‘hold me back’ types.


Trolley lad reckons some posters are "playing to the gallery".
Top lad.


----------



## LDC (Apr 6, 2020)

The fact he has it also means he's most likely infected other people and then them others etc which is pretty shit. And he'll end up using scarce resources that I'd rather weren't taken up. So overall I'd rather he just didn't have it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> Well he's tweeted now so he's definitely fine. That's going to look faintly sick at his funeral that is.


His epitaph the opposite of Milligan’s, Spike, not Steven.
“I told you I wasn’t ill”


----------



## Wilf (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The fact he has it also means he's most likely infected other people and then them others etc which is pretty shit. And he'll end up using scarce resources that I'd rather weren't taken up.


It's impossible to know when/where he actually contracted it, but seeking out and shaking hands with people already _diagnosed _with coronavirus was beyond stupid. Beyond stupid because it shockingly irresponsible. It's equally impossible to say where/when raab, cummings, that science bod and carrie symonds got it, but the timings must put johnson in pole position as a superspreader.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> His epitaph the opposite of Milligan’s, Spike, not Steven.
> “I told you I wasn’t ill”


or
Posterity will ne'er survey a nobler site than this
Here lie bones of Boris J
Stop traveller and piss


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2020)

Weirdly not reporting it in China yet. They've even had the Queen's speech up in full on my regular news portal and there's been a wealth of schadenfreude reporting on the situation in the UK including incredulity at herd immunity. Him and his partner getting sick was most commented story for a day or two. At a guess they're nervous of anything that smacks of a fall in the established order but who knows?

ETA scratch that, just started cropping up


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 6, 2020)

I not so sure about the near death assumptions. Many people will have symptoms beyond the allotted 7 days and may feel bad enough to have a  visit from paramedics but not be admitted to hospital, or not at first. But this is the prime minister so I think rather than them trying to avoid taking him to hospital they have taken him in and put him on oxygen where they might not have for me or you.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Got to agree with you Edie , I despise the guy as a politician but don't wish him dead. He's expecting a kid as well.


Maybe he'll treat this one with more regard than the others he's fathered


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh it is horrible when most people die but it's not horrible just because someone dies. cases in point: ian stuart donaldson. margaret thatcher. and i doubt many people here could summon up any unhappiness at the deaths of the likes of pol pot, adolf hitler, benito mussolini, osama bin laden. there are some people who are improved by death. this isn't to say that most deaths aren't a tragedy. but there are also some that are a positive cause for celebration. Johnson may yet end up among this select band



Comparing BJ to Hitler?

Lol, top banter mate, let me buy you a pint etc


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Comparing BJ to Hitler?
> 
> Lol, top banter mate, let me buy you a pint etc


He's not suggesting BJ is Hitler, though, is he? He's offering examples of unpopular leaders whose death did not result in huge amounts of mourning.

Whether or not you agree with him, your attempt to get in a bit of gratuitous pearl-clutching is a little bit invidious, to say the least. Not to say hypocritical, give your parrotting of quite a few seriously unsavoury Trump lines...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Comparing BJ to Hitler?
> 
> Lol, top banter mate, let me buy you a pint etc


you're very definitely not the sharpest tool in the box


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> you're very definitely not the sharpest tool in the box


I think he actually got left OUT of the box. He's that bent screwdriver whose only practical use is levering lids off paint tins, and stirring the paint.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> He's not suggesting BJ is Hitler, though, is he? He's offering examples of unpopular leaders whose death did not result in huge amounts of mourning.



Wat?!



Pickman's model said:


> but there are also some that are a positive cause for celebration. Johnson may yet end up among this select band





Anyway, if you read this thread without checking the news you’d think BJ was about to receive the death sentence at some Nuremberg trial equivalent.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2020)

__





						Private Patient Facilities at Guys & St Thomas Private Healthcare
					

Guy’s and St Thomas’ Private Healthcare services provides private patient facilities in multiple locations in London. Get in touch with us now for more details!



					guysandstthomasprivatehealthcare.co.uk
				




He's here apparently.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Sort your quoting out.

And the very post from Pickman's that you quote says exactly what I'm saying. And does not equate BJ to Hitler. Stop being a twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Wat?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Hitler, you mean?


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm fucked  if we 're somehow "not allowed" to criticise him just because he's been unfortunate enough to get this horrible disease -- plenty of others have caught it because of him.


No one's said anything like this tbf. A few people have just said it's bad taste to wish him dead, and


> No-one on this thread is wishing him dead! (I'm certainly not).


they definitely are.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 6, 2020)

Santino said:


> But what about the Irish border?



The solution to the border is down to those who voted brexit.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 6, 2020)

I can't claim to speak on behalf of the whole _Wishing Boris Johnson Dead_ community...

Actually, I'm not really a fully paid up member, didn't pay my subs for a couple of months and now I can't vote in the leadership election.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 6, 2020)

philosophical said:


> The solution to the border is down to those who voted brexit.


I'm going with 6 feet apart (I think we got rid of metres after Brexit).


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

If he croaks, would it be "death by misadventure"?


----------



## peterkro (Apr 6, 2020)

Presumably people are aware of magical thinking.Wishing Boris dead will have no effect on his health nor will karma be at work if those wishing him dead later on die of the virus.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> If he croaks, would it be "death by misadventure"?


Or khama


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## xenon (Apr 6, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Marty1 do you get all your news from Apple?



to be fair, I think he’s just using the Apple news app. It contains links from various sources depending on what you want to follow. are use it as well.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

xenon said:


> to be fair


Too generous.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 6, 2020)

By the by, raab has just said he hasn't spoken to johnson today, though he did over the weekend.  Fwiw I don't think Johnson is near death as the spin and mood music might have been ramping up if that had been the case. However, rune reading, you'd expected raab to have had a call so that he could give an upbeat, 'I spoke to the PM and he's in good spirits, frustrated at... blah, blah'. Might be reading too much into it, but that suggest he's pretty poorly.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 6, 2020)

There's been an awful lot of refusing to (admit or) deny he has pneumonia. 

Looks like he has pneumonia from that.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 6, 2020)

I did a quick search of my own posts and since 2007, I have wished Boris Johnson dead by being chucked out of a hot air balloon, driving a lorry off a bridge, taken apart with a chainsaw, blasted out of a cannon without a helmet, walled up inside a tomb with Thatcher's corpse, "gutted with a frozen shit knife," and, most recently, assassinated by a cyborg from the future. I will refrain from adding to the list at this sensitive time.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Bit of a diversion but I see from Private Eye that the median age of the House of Lords is 70


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 6, 2020)

He's pretty ill because he and everyone around him, including his medical team, would have wanted to have avoided even a brief admission if at all possible atm.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2020)

The thing about this 'yeah, he's fit enough to still run the country' line is it's a massive insult to injury to those who've already died at home gasping for air after being told they weren't ill enough to be taken into hospital...also if there are so many ICU beds still available why are people being left at home suffering and to die?


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> There's been an awful lot of refusing to (admit or) deny he has pneumonia.
> 
> Looks like he has pneumonia from that.



Quite plausible. Although I guess pneumonia is a spectrum too, and I recall that some studies showed that even a bunch of people with Covid-19 who didnt really show any symptoms showed some lung issues when scanned.

Anyway its clear that we will be treated to the usual lack of info about these matters. I think they've stopped describing him as just having mild symptoms, but instead we got the lines about routine tests, and how he is 'in good spirits'.

If I were forced to guess then I'd probably go for oxygen at this stage, rather than full on ventilation. But unless someone leaks to the press, I dont have high hopes about how timely any info the public are given will be. I'm still waiting for the press to speculate about what experimental treatments he might get, I have already suggested the blood of recovered victims (an old medical classic that has found fresh purpose in this pandemic).


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> The thing about this 'yeah, he's fit enough to still run the country' line is it's a massive insult to injury to those who've already died at home gasping for air after being told they weren't ill enough to be taken into hospital...also if there are so many ICU beds still available why are people being left at home suffering and to die?



Sometimes when I hear the government message 'stay at home, protect the NHS', my brain responds cynically with 'protect the NHS, die at home'.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> There's been an awful lot of refusing to (admit or) deny he has pneumonia.
> 
> Looks like he has pneumonia from that.



If he didn't, he wouldn't be in hospital.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 6, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> I was hearing comedy crashbangboings reading that


I though of Charles Hawtrey and his phantom pregnancy


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 6, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I agree with some who've posted critically in response to Edie ....
> 
> She said "Whatever his politics ... "  but it's *exactly* his brand of Tory politics that has brought the NHS to this pass, and Boris Johnson personally has a *whole lot* to do with all the mis-steps, mistakes and delays concerning this pandemic.
> 
> ...



That's a considerably less measured response than anything Edie posted.

Good thing she's got a good head on her given she's going to need it to carry on working.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Bit of a diversion but I see from Private Eye that the median age of the House of Lords is 70



Can't see whether they've actually stopped the HoL from sitting. They won't like it if they can't claim their attendance allowance


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 6, 2020)

peterkro said:


> Presumably people are aware of magical thinking.Wishing Boris dead will have no effect on his health nor will karma be at work if those wishing him dead later on die of the virus.



I think some people prone to this kind of anxiety might well worry about these things.


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> His epitaph the opposite of Milligan’s, Spike, not Steven.


What was Stephen's?
"Mmmf mmmmmmf mmm mmmmmff mfff" or similar?


----------



## chilango (Apr 6, 2020)

Also. It's not so much about the impact on Johnson of us "wishing him dead" but on ourselves.

I have to admit that whilst not wishing him dead I've been finding more entertainment in his predicament than (on reflection) I'm entirely comfortable with. 

Doesn't mean I can't or won't engage in some dark humour about it. But I do need to be mindful that it doesn't take me to places I really shouldn't be going in myself.

If that makes sense?

At the same time I wonder (without a conclusion as yet) whether it is possible to distinguish between the potential death of Boris Johnson the person and the death of Boris Johnson the Prime Minister and symbol of so much that is wrong


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> The thing about this 'yeah, he's fit enough to still run the country' line is it's a massive insult to injury to those who've already died at home gasping for air after being told they weren't ill enough to be taken into hospital...also if there are so many ICU beds still available why are people being left at home suffering and to die?



Is this actually happening? I've seen no such reports, do you have a link?

They offered to take my pregnant niece in, but she declined, on the basis that if it got worst, she would call 999 again, thankfully she's now recovered.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2020)

National leaders are loath to admit to any sort of health issues and avoid  having to be admitted to hospital like... er..well like the plague.
A major reason for this is fear of rivals.
The fact that raab had not ispoken to him kind of confirms that he is in no position to do any governmentating.
Obviously its tragic that we will be deprived of his talents at this time of crisis but we just  have to cope the best we can


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 6, 2020)

I couldn’t care less if BJ the man dies or not. I do worry that the PM dies, we are in the middle of a massive crisis, and whilst Johnson has done everything wrong so far, looking at the utter shower of shit that sits in the HoC on all sides, the very last thing we need now is some fucking power struggle, or, ffs, dumbo Raab gifted the job.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

chilango said:


> Also. It's not so much about the impact on Johnson of us "wishing him dead" but on ourselves.
> 
> I have to admit that whilst not wishing him dead I've been finding more entertainment in his predicament than (on reflection) I'm entirely comfortable with.
> 
> ...


I hope most people here would not greatly mourn the death of a man who procured an attack on a pensioner


----------



## Dan U (Apr 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Is this actually happening? I've seen no such reports, do you have a link?
> 
> They offered to take my pregnant niece in, but she declined, on the basis that if it got worst, she would call 999 again, thankfully she's now recovered.



They are leaving people in care homes to die.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Is this actually happening? I've seen no such reports, do you have a link?
> 
> They offered to take my pregnant niece in, but she declined, on the basis that if it got worst, she would call 999 again, thankfully she's now recovered.








__





						London woman dies of suspected Covid-19 after being told she was 'not priority' | Coronavirus | The Guardian
					

Kayla Williams, 36, from Peckham, south London, died a day after calling 999 Coronavirus – all updates




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Dan U said:


> They are leaving people in care homes to die.


_inmates_


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Is this actually happening? I've seen no such reports, do you have a link?



There was this recently - Exclusive: elderly C19 patients being sent back to nursing homes with a day’s supply of masks – or none


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> _inmates_



I couldn’t fuckin believe that!


----------



## Dan U (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> _inmates_



Very telling that was. Not even sure if he apologised.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> Quite plausible. Although I guess pneumonia is a spectrum too, and I recall that some studies showed that even a bunch of people with Covid-19 who didnt really show any symptoms showed some lung issues when scanned.
> 
> Anyway its clear that we will be treated to the usual lack of info about these matters. I think they've stopped describing him as just having mild symptoms, but instead we got the lines about routine tests, and how he is 'in good spirits'.
> 
> If I were forced to guess then I'd probably go for oxygen at this stage, rather than full on ventilation. But unless someone leaks to the press, I dont have high hopes about how timely any info the public are given will be. I'm still waiting for the press to speculate about what experimental treatments he might get, I have already suggested the blood of recovered victims (an old medical classic that has found fresh purpose in this pandemic).


Antiserum, antivirals, basically anything and everything short of witchcraft (and probably that too). Tommy's also has a lot of ECMO machines for if it gets really bad, and their ICU reports on Twitter that they're getting better survival rates than the cited 50%. He's in about the best place he could be in Britain to maximize his chances of pulling through. Responses to that will of course ... vary.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Boris tests positive for corvid 19 should perhaps be one of those post-empire novels of daring do, a descendant of biggles bests the red baron etc


----------



## Shirl (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr Moose said:


> I’m willing to come out of the closet on this, I don’t want him to die. But people can take the piss all day long.


Same here. I take Edie's point because I don't like the idea of anyone dying from this virus. But yes, if people want to joke about him, I feel he's fair game.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Celyn (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris tests positive for corvid 19 should perhaps be one of those post-empire novels of daring do, a descendant of biggles bests the red baron etc


Boris Attacked by Crows?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Boris Attacked by Crows?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> There was this recently - Exclusive: elderly C19 patients being sent back to nursing homes with a day’s supply of masks – or none




Apart from the two already posted there are others...This one as well... ...No inquest,  no post mortem, not tested at the hospital as was never an inpatient.


*'No inquest'*
_Reading Council, in a statement on behalf of the Berkshire coroner's office, said: "This was a very sad case and our heartfelt condolences go out to the family and friends of Chloe.

"Chloe died at Wexham Park Hospital on the 19 March 2020. The case was reported to the Berkshire coroner's office.

"Her death was very sad but as she had a natural cause of death, involvement by the coroner was not required and the hospital issued a death certificate, recording her cause of death as Covid-19.

"There was no post-mortem examination or inquest. We must now respect the privacy of her family and cannot provide any further information."

The hospital declined to comment but an NHS source told the BBC Ms Middleton was not tested at the hospital because she was never admitted as an inpatient.









						Death of woman, 21, recorded as 'Covid-19'
					

Chloe Middleton, 21, died due to coronavirus, according to hospital records.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



_


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris tests positive for corvid 19 should perhaps be one of those post-empire novels of daring do, a descendant of biggles bests the red baron etc



At the moment it seems more like I've been cheating by reading the wrong pages out of a 'choose your own adventure' book. The hero has already been dead in a ditch, lurking in a giant freezer, and accused of putting Brexit before breathing. And page 57 is already looking worn due to the number of times the duties of empire were swapped for spilling wine on the upholstery.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> At the moment it seems more like I've been cheating by reading the wrong pages out of a 'choose your own adventure' book. The hero has already been dead in a ditch, lurking in a giant freezer, and accused of putting Brexit before breathing. And page 57 is already looking worn due to the number of times the duties of empire were swapped for spilling wine on the upholstery.


Welcome to modern britain


----------



## Wilf (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris tests positive for corvid 19 should perhaps be one of those post-empire novels of daring do, a descendant of biggles bests the red baron etc


Maybe hes riding out as the queen's champion to engage the virus as her champion? If he loses he can go double or quits - but lose that and we have to go back in the EU.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> Quite plausible. Although I guess pneumonia is a spectrum too, and I recall that some studies showed that even a bunch of people with Covid-19 who didnt really show any symptoms showed some lung issues when scanned.
> 
> Anyway its clear that we will be treated to the usual lack of info about these matters. I think they've stopped describing him as just having mild symptoms, but instead we got the lines about routine tests, and how he is 'in good spirits'.
> 
> If I were forced to guess then I'd probably go for oxygen at this stage, rather than full on ventilation. But unless someone leaks to the press, I dont have high hopes about how timely any info the public are given will be. I'm still waiting for the press to speculate about what experimental treatments he might get, I have already suggested the blood of recovered victims (an old medical classic that has found fresh purpose in this pandemic).



Wonder if Trump sends him some chloroquine?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Maybe hes riding out as the queen's champion to engage the virus as her champion? If he loses he can go double or quits - but lose that and we have to go back in the EU.



I think Brenda's more likely to side with the virus.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Wonder if Trump sends him some chloroquine?



This is one of the neutral posts in between the troll posts. It's a well-worn strategy - space it out - tread the line carefully.


----------



## tommers (Apr 6, 2020)

Been moved to intensive care


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

tommers said:


> Been moved to intensive care


Source? Not that I disbelieve you


----------



## tommers (Apr 6, 2020)

Peston. Well, the govt.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 6, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Source? Not that I disbelieve you


LBC now too..


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Source? Not that I disbelieve you



Sky News is just reporting it.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

No wonder Raab looked like he'd shit himself.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

jesus


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

Shit..


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

Sad news, hope he pulls through.

It also makes the past 24 hours of absolute fibs from No.10 seem even more idiotic than it was last night.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 6, 2020)

I wonder if he was asked to sign a DNR


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Dark times.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2020)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Celyn (Apr 6, 2020)

BBC has the intensive care story too.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Wonder if Trump sends him some chloroquine?



Might finish him off

good shout


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Dark times.



Will be if he does and becomes a martyr and everything he has fucked  up gets swept under the carpet and the conservatives march on


----------



## Supine (Apr 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Fingers crossed



?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 6, 2020)

Big news.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Dark times.



Go away.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 6, 2020)

Isnt the stats for intesive a bit 50/ 50...?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2020)

Supine said:


> ?



As the meme goes if he dies. He dies


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Will be if he does and becomes a martyr and everything he has fucked  up gets swept under the carpet and the conservatives march on



they could still placed his corpse in front of the bulldozers in Sipson

he would at least delivered on one campaign promise in his career


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Tankus said:


> Isnt the stats for intesive a bit 50/ 50...?



I thought 60/40 against


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Will be if he does and becomes a martyr and everything he has fucked  up gets swept under the carpet and the conservatives march on


Genuine question and not schadenfreude, but could he become a martyr given there's that clip of him saying "I've been shaking hands with people on a C19 ward"? I appreciate people couldn't run with it straight away without it appearing ghoulish, but surely people would connect the dots.

Although, the public do seem to be quite crap at that particular children's puzzle.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Fingers crossed


Fuck off, you sad little child.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> they could still placed his corpse in front of the bulldozers in Sipson



like el Cid?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fuck off, you sad little child.



You hoping he pulls through to kill more people?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2020)

bet he'll survive. April is the cruelest month.


----------



## Supine (Apr 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> As the meme goes if he dies. He dies



keep throwing those smiling faces around you tasteless twat


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 6, 2020)

Tankus said:


> Isnt the stats for intesive a bit 50/ 50...?



Yep but that’s bearing in mind the NHS staffing and treatment levels. It’s also for respirators not just icu.

Boris will have had much better medical help than any of us so his odds should be far higher than 50/50 even if he does wind up on a respirator


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> like el Cid?



Hmm true ok in the closest  wood chipper


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> bet he'll survive. April is the cruelest month.



As someone said earlier as long as he does not die on the friday

and arise again on the Sunday


----------



## Flavour (Apr 6, 2020)

fuck it, it's all been said already better than i'll be able to. i fucking hate boris and all the tories and i don't give a fuck if he lives or dies. power to the NHS. fuck the tories


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Pretty sure he's finished as PM whether he lives or dies.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

I fucking hate Johnson and everything he stands for but I won't be cheering on anyone's death from this dreadful virus, at least not while it's still ravaging people across the world.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> View attachment 205266


Johnson's press team have, throughout the day, shown themselves to be completely incapable of speaking truthfully about his condition. How can we be expected to believe any of this output?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2020)

Supine said:


> keep throwing those smiling faces around you tasteless twat



I will. What happened to you lefties. Dancing on the grave of thatcher but tasteless to wish Johnson dead.

Hypocrites.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

TBF i'm almost hoping he Survives now so he can have some understanding about how important the NHS really fuck is


Well almost


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Johnson's press team have, throughout the day, shown themselves to be completely incapable of speaking truthfully about his condition. How can we be expected to believe any of this output?



That was my thoughts....still playing it down.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> Pretty sure he's finished as PM whether he lives or dies.


Why?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Whatever they’re saying, it’s worse.  They’re trying to ease us through the idea.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> I will. What happened to you lefties. Dancing on the grave of thatcher but tasteless to wish Johnson dead.
> 
> Hypocrites.



Tellingly no one seems to be liking your posts on this.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm torn.  I want him to survive, thanks to the wonderful NHS, and then have to stand up in parliament and defend his party's record on NHS funding, pay and covid-19.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> I will. What happened to you lefties. Dancing on the grave of thatcher but tasteless to wish Johnson dead.
> 
> Hypocrites.


Seeing as you've now taken to shouting insults at everyone you can get off this thread too.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 6, 2020)

The only cunt who deserves a good dose of it (IMO) is Bolsonaro, purely because he is trying to play it down and won't support measures to tackle it.  Even Nicola Sturgeon and Jeremy Corbyn have sent well wishes to BJ.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Johnson's press team have, throughout the day, shown themselves to be completely incapable of speaking truthfully about his condition. How can we be expected to believe any of this output?


Because that was all politics. This isn't. They won't be lying about intensive care.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Whatever they’re saying, it’s worse.  They’re trying to ease us through the idea.


Part of me really hopes they're going through the "boy cried wolf" frustration of having no-one believe something that _is _actually true for once.

S'got to happen at some point.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Johnson's press team have, throughout the day, shown themselves to be completely incapable of speaking truthfully about his condition. How can we be expected to believe any of this output?



This - also why do any of the hacks who recycle this not get exposed or at least refuse to pass on information from a "No.10 Source"?  I mean it isn't as if this is the first time, or indeed the hundred-and-first.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

Paying the ultimate price, so that we may have herd immunity.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The only cunt who deserves a good dose of it (IMO) is Bolsonaro, purely because he is trying to play it down and won't support measures to tackle it.  Even Nicola Sturgeon and Jeremy Corbyn have sent well wishes to BJ.



Not Trump and his magic cure?

which has killed a few misguided fools who have listened to him


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Why?



He will either die or be seriously incapacitated by the damage the virus will have done to his lungs, organs and nervous system - he is being basically destroyed by his immune response.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2020)

Like I get why some folks, myself included, are snickering and having a laugh on the sides. But damn it, it didn't have to get to this point. And that is what's making me angry. We've got an adult who must have been given the figures long before anyone in this country and was warned how dangerous this virus can be. He did not have to be so cavalier about this virus. This situation could have been easily avoided.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Seeing as you've now taken to shouting insults at everyone you can get off this thread too.



I've seen them wishing death on various people, over a number of threads, you should consider a week long ban across the boards, so they can get a grip on them-self.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

He'll be bloody fine.  He's just laying low for a bit so they can hoover up all these comments from the internet and have us rubbed out before they have to re-instate basic freedoms.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Like I get why some folks, myself included, are snickering and having a laugh on the sides. But damn it, it didn't have to get to this point. And that's what making me angry. We've got an adult who must have been given the figures long before anyone in this country and was warned how dangerous this virus can be. He did not have to be so cavalier about this virus. This situation could have been avoided.


Yep, until the 24th March, he was telling everyone to shake hands, keep on going out to work and carry on gathering in groups etc.


----------



## tommers (Apr 6, 2020)

He's only there in case he needs oxygen. 

Yesterday he only went in for some routine tests. 

It's bollocks.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Yep, until the 24th March, he was telling everyone to shake hands, keep on going out to work and carry on gathering in groups etc.



Just a bit of a bad cold, innit.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2020)

Just having a skim through the list of cabinet ministers to see who might take over.

Grant Shapps must be a good bet.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> He will either die or be seriously incapacitated by the damage the virus will have done to his lungs, organs and nervous system - he is being basically destroyed by his immune response.


He looked rough as fuck during his last video selfie to the nation. Should at least have had a wash. Now he could die and soon. Sends a message doesn't it?


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

His chances are probably 50:50









						Death rate of those admitted to intensive care with coronavirus more than 50% - latest figures
					

The death rate of those admitted to intensive care with Covid-19 has topped 50%, according to the latest figures.




					www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Just having a skim through the list of cabinet ministers to see who might take over.
> 
> Grant Shapps must be a good bet.



either him, or that Michael Green, would be my choice


----------



## oryx (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> No wonder Raab looked like he'd shit himself.



Read this to my partner and his comment was 'But he always looks like that'.

Seriously though, pretty grave news on Johnson. I'm like (I suspect) the majority of urbanites in disliking him intensely as a politician but not wishing death from this virus on anyone.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Never previously had much time for Nadine Dorries...


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> He will either die or be seriously incapacitated by the damage the virus will have done to his lungs, organs and nervous system - he is being basically destroyed by his immune response.


How do you know this? In the vast majority of confirmed cases victims have made a full recovery.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> either him, or that Michael Green, would be my choice


Spoilt. You're supposed to say something like, 'WTF, why Shapps?!' and then I say, 'Because if he dies there's another one of him'


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> You hoping he pulls through to kill more people?


You really, really need to start shutting the fuck up. How many thread bans does it take before the message gets through?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

oryx said:


> Read this to my partner and his comment was 'But he always looks like that'.
> 
> Seriously though, pretty grave news on Johnson. I'm like (I suspect) the majority of urbanites in disliking him intensely as a politician but not wishing death from this virus on anyone.



I think I dislike him as a human, not just a politician. Let's not get too soft.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> How do you know this? In the vast majority of confirmed cases victims have made a full recovery.


That's including the vast number who don't get to this stage where the lungs are seriously compromised


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> How do you know this? In the vast majority of confirmed cases victims have made a full recovery.



Not if they end up on a ventilator, it's then down to 50/50 at best.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

Boris could die on the 8th April - same date as Thatcher.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

Duncan-Smith wheeled out to talk shit, said the Herd Immunity thing wasn't policy but the fault of the scientists, and "if Boris and the Health Secretary can get this, anyone can"


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

tommers said:


> Peston. Well, the govt.




yes robert, it is deeply worrying that dominic raab is temporarily in charge


----------



## nogojones (Apr 6, 2020)

Tankus said:


> Isnt the stats for intesive a bit 50/ 50...?


They might have turfed some old granny out to get him in early though


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not if they end up on a ventilator, it's then down to 50/50 at best.


I can't "like" this, but yes. And, as it happens, NHS ITUs were reporting a rather-better-than-50% recovery rate, though I cannot remember where I saw that. Even so, he's in a very bad place indeed. I don't ever want to find myself in a position where my survival is hanging in the balance for any more than about 10 seconds.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Boris could die on the 8th April - same date as Thatcher.



Don't see Osborne crying at Bojo Funeral mind you


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 6, 2020)

This is very disturbing. It’s increasingly clear that we’ve been kept in the dark about the seriousness of Johnson’s condition, and no doubt people will now be speculating about what else has been kept from us.  

It’s hard to think of a more serious political and democratic time than these days we are living in.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Duncan-Smith wheeled out to talk shit, said the Herd Immunity thing wasn't policy but the fault of the scientists, and "if Boris and the Health Secretary can get this, anyone can"


I would have a much more difficult moral dilemma if it were Dunked-In-Shit in ITU, I'll admit. That man really does directly have blood on his hands, and he doesn't give a fuck. The prospect of him having to contemplate (please god, let him be a believer) accounting for his sins on earth would please me greatly, even though I'm not a believer.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I can't "like" this, but yes. And, as it happens, NHS ITUs were reporting a rather-better-than-50% recovery rate, though I cannot remember where I saw that. Even so, he's in a very bad place indeed. I don't ever want to find myself in a position where my survival is hanging in the balance for any more than about 10 seconds.



A point in this situation that really scared me was the goalkeeper Pepe Reina, saying that he couldn't breathe properly for 25 minutes. He's 38 years old and in fantastic shape. That really brought it home to me that there's real danger for people.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Thinly concealed chortling...


----------



## Azrael (Apr 6, 2020)

Tankus said:


> Isnt the stats for intesive a bit 50/ 50...?


Tommy's report they've been getting better outcomes, though of course that's average, not individual:-


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 6, 2020)

I won't judge anyone else's response as he's a deeply unpleasant man with odious politics who if he does die will end up in one of those ironic deaths compilations after the handshaking video, but like others, I can't help but feel compassion for someone fighting for their life.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Will be if he does and becomes a martyr and everything he has fucked  up gets swept under the carpet and the conservatives march on




I was coming on here to say the same thing.

Poor bloke, only three months in, never had a chance, baby on the way, best conservative PM we never had blah blah. He thought his Churchill moment would be to lead the nation through its darkest hour, could be that his Churchill moment will be some kind of huge pomp-and-circumstance funeral.



Poor old Carrie don’t deserve this shit though. (Allegedly) abused widow-fiancée with a newborn. Not fun.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I can't "like" this, but yes. And, as it happens, NHS ITUs were reporting a rather-better-than-50% recovery rate, though I cannot remember where I saw that. Even so, he's in a very bad place indeed. I don't ever want to find myself in a position where my survival is hanging in the balance for any more than about 10 seconds.



People can be on ventilators for 2-3 weeks before they recover or die, we are behind the curve of Italy & Spain, that are reporting around the 50/50 chance of recovery


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> People can be on ventilators for 2-3 weeks before they recover or die, we are behind the curve of Italy & Spain, that are reporting around the 50/50 chance of recovery


But see two posts above yours...


----------



## LDC (Apr 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> How do you know this? In the vast majority of confirmed cases victims have made a full recovery.



As has been said, most of the full recoveries happen before this stage. Once you get to the stage he's at now chances of a full recovery drop significantly.


----------



## oryx (Apr 6, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This is very disturbing. It’s increasingly clear that we’ve been kept in the dark about the seriousness of Johnson’s condition, and no doubt people will now be speculating about what else has been kept from us.
> 
> It’s hard to think of a more serious political and democratic time than these days we are living in.


English Civil War? Racking my brains.

Can't agree strongly enough with the first bit.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> How do you know this? In the vast majority of confirmed cases victims have made a full recovery.


He is in intensive care,  he is in the 5% of the most serious COVIT-19 cases that require invasive procedures. He is literally fighting for his life. 









						Death rate of those admitted to intensive care with coronavirus more than 50% - latest figures
					

The death rate of those admitted to intensive care with Covid-19 has topped 50%, according to the latest figures.




					www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This is very disturbing. It’s increasingly clear that we’ve been kept in the dark about the seriousness of Johnson’s condition, and no doubt people will now be speculating about what else has been kept from us.


I dunno about that. It's the nature of this thing in the really serious cases that it starts kind of ok for a bit then can get worse very quickly. It was obvious bollocks that he was looking forward to leading from his hospital bed yesterday, but that was only yesterday. I don't see any grand conspiracy here.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This is very disturbing. It’s increasingly clear that we’ve been kept in the dark about the seriousness of Johnson’s condition, and no doubt people will now be speculating about what else has been kept from us.
> 
> It’s hard to think of a more serious political and democratic time than these days we are living in.



There are a lot of parallels with domestic British politics 1935-1940 tbh; obviously not with the Nazis or appeasement but in the way the ruling party were acting, the behaviour of the government and press (and how they worked together etc), the treatment of opponents and so on.  Theres even both of them using a bus to make an obvious untruth.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> I fucking hate Johnson and everything he stands for but I won't be cheering on anyone's death from this dreadful virus, at least not while it's still ravaging people across the world.



Surely all methods of death are equally horrendous in that case? I think if you're against cheering death we should do that equally not pick and choose just because this one is closer to home. 

He has been a big part of the reason that so many of us have died through Austerity. The benefit cuts, the destroying and fear injected into our communities and our services that supported us including the services we are relying on now.  I don't see why we have to change the way we react simply because of the way he died. They created discord amongst us promoting hate of people dressed as "letterboxes" with little regard for the real damage this would cause to peoole and all so they could further their own power.

Lots of people climbing on top of others for going for their government directed daily walk, but Boris was wondering around on TV saying that he shook people's hand with the virus on the 3rd March potentially spreading it to others. His blind arrogance and those that surround him are likely to be a big reason for so many more deaths than needed to happen. We are expandable to them, but we don't need them either and if there is anything this situation has proved it is exactly that. 

They laughed every step of the way through the last ten years, and if some people want to laugh at it, particularly those most affected by his and Tory rule, then I think they are entitled without others telling them they shouldn't.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I dunno about that. It's the nature of this thing in the really serious cases that it starts kind of ok for a bit then can get worse very quickly. It was obvious bollocks that he was looking forward to leading from his hospital bed yesterday, but that was only yesterday. I don't see any grand conspiracy here.



that was still the line at 5pm today

I agree its not a grand conspiracy, but it is telling about how they fib almost as a reflex.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

Plumdaff said:


> ...I can't help but feel compassion for someone fighting for their life.



Me neither.
Makes me despise my weakness if I'm honest.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm sure there will be posters on this thread who attended the "Thatcher's Dead party" in Brixton and I'm confused as to what the difference is.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> that was still the line at 5pm today
> 
> I agree its not a grand conspiracy, but it is telling about how they fib almost as a reflex.


Yes.
At the 5pm presser Raab looked like he knew then.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm genuinely sorry to hear of this, on a human level. He is/was flawed but then so are all of us. I wouldn't wish this upon anyone. I hope he recovers.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I dunno about that. It's the nature of this thing in the really serious cases that it starts kind of ok for a bit then can get worse very quickly. It was obvious bollocks that he was looking forward to leading from his hospital bed yesterday, but that was only yesterday. I don't see any grand conspiracy here.


No grand conspiracy, that'd be giving it too much credit, just the usual incompetent comms and casual lying. We were expected to believe that the PM was rushed to one of England's most advanced hospitals in the hotzone of an epidemic for "routine" admission and "tests" that required an overnight stay. No wonder I went looking for Tommy's ICU protocols last night.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> that was still the line at 5pm today
> 
> I agree its not a grand conspiracy, but it is telling about how they fib almost as a reflex.



Yes, precisely. I was making two points LBJ. The first you can do yourself by scroll back from the moment they announced he was taken into ICU. It’s a comprehensive lying operation. Also, once people begin to recognise the government is lying about something like this they stop believing _everything _it says.

We are in unprecedented times


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

As much as I don't like the man and his politics, the fact that it has hit one of the leading figures in the country So badly and with the best medical attention leaves me cold.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Whatever they’re saying, it’s worse.  They’re trying to ease us through the idea.


Herd Immunity...working out just fucking fine eh? He'll get the best care possible. Too many others didn't and don't stand a chance.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Azrael said:


> No grand conspiracy, that'd be giving it too much credit, just the usual incompetent comms and casual lying. We were expected to believe that the PM was rushed to one of England's most advanced hospitals in the hotzone of an epidemic for "routine" admission and "tests" that required an overnight stay. No wonder I went looking for Tommy's ICU protocols last night.


Yeah, it was always bollocks. But in a way that just kind of makes the point, no? It's not like anyone believed that anyway.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This is very disturbing. It’s increasingly clear that we’ve been kept in the dark about the seriousness of Johnson’s condition, and no doubt people will now be speculating about what else has been kept from us.
> 
> It’s hard to think of a more serious political and democratic time than these days we are living in.



The Tory Party lying to us


after the last few years


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 6, 2020)

For his sake I hope he’s not on a Dyson ventilator, their hoovers are bobbins, can’t imagine the ventilators are any better.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> As much as I don't like the man and his politics, the fact that it has hit one of the leading figures in the country So badly and with the best medical attention leaves me cold.



It’s pretty sobering.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> The Tory Party lying to us
> 
> 
> after the last few years


Yeah, concealing the true condition of the PM for a few hours barely registers for me, tbh.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 6, 2020)

It doesn’t make any difference whether or not I want him to live or die so I don’t bother wanting either.  And what will happen will happen whether or not I’m happy about it.  But I certainly see the dramatic irony in a man undone by his own hubris and calculus of acceptable death


----------



## N_igma (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Thinly concealed chortling...
> 
> View attachment 205270



Was gonna say that at least that cunt has the good grace to keep the fuck away, after what he did to our NHS. Seems not.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> For his sake I hope he’s not on a Dyson ventilator...


If he is, he would be picking-up nicely.

* gets coat.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah, it was always bollocks. But in a way that just kind of makes the point, no? It's not like anyone believed that anyway.



Noone did, but that is a genuinely horrifying position to be in when they are trying to manage a pandemic.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> As much as I don't like the man and his politics, the fact that it has hit one of the leading figures in the country So badly and with the best medical attention leaves me cold.



Have you seen the video of him saying "I was walking around Hospital shaking hands as i think its important"

the Man hubris and think he was to healthy and young

has lead directly to this

Hey the Guys a Cunt but somethings you don't wish on others

Still would be interesting to see if an Atos interview would deemed him fit for work atm


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> that was still the line at 5pm today
> 
> I agree its not a grand conspiracy, but it is telling about how they fib almost as a reflex.



I think its an establishment reflex to try to take control over the timing and detail of stories like this. Its part of buying time, and retaining some small sense of control in a situation where most of the other parameters are not within their control. I dont think the phenomenon has really changed for a very long time, the main thing that has changed is how long they can delay things by, and the way people are connected instantly to international news sources, which has further limited their options over the years. Not that they fully took that last point into account with this pandemic, they seemed to be caught off guard a number of times by how everyone was able to compare their words and deeds to what other countries were doing in near realtime with very little lag.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah, it was always bollocks. But in a way that just kind of makes the point, no? It's not like anyone believed that anyway.


True enough, but as they said in _Chernobyl_ (which everyone's quoting now for good reason), every lie we tell incurs a debt to the truth. In the midst of an epidemic, when people believing and trusting government advice is of life and death importance, their stream of BS is lethal.


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

tommers said:


> He's only there in case he needs oxygen.
> 
> Yesterday he only went in for some routine tests.
> 
> It's bollocks.


Next it'll be "He's only in that chiller to keep his fever down".


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 6, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This is very disturbing. It’s increasingly clear that we’ve been kept in the dark about the seriousness of Johnson’s condition, and no doubt people will now be speculating about what else has been kept from us.
> 
> It’s hard to think of a more serious political and democratic time than these days we are living in.



It was pretty clear from 'still in charge' . Anyone who didn't get the doublespeak of that didn't really have a brain and won't be asking more questions now.

It's all political talk. We're not so different from when the Soviets were burying a president every few weeks while insisting everything was ok. We just like to think we are. Like those who thought 'this can't happen to us' . It's happening to us. And in the meantime politicians are going to lie. It's what they do to maintain a screen of normality.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> Next it'll be "He's only in that chiller to keep his fever down".



Well he's got form for hiding in one.


----------



## Mation (Apr 6, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Surely all methods of death are equally horrendous in that case? I think if you're against cheering death we should do that equally not pick and choose just because this one is closer to home.
> 
> He has been a big part of the reason that so many of us have died through Austerity. The benefit cuts, the destroying and fear injected into our communities and our services that supported us including the services we are relying on now.  I don't see why we have to change the way we react simply because of the way he died. They created discord amongst us promoting hate of people dressed as "letterboxes" with little regard for the real damage this would cause to peoole and all so they could further their own power.
> 
> ...


If you're going to laugh at someone suffering, possibly on the brink of death, you should probably equip yourself to cope with the fact that some people won't like that and will say so.

Johnson is disgusting. I still don't wish him dead. Nor will I lose sleep over him specifically if he dies. (Though the repercussions may result in times that are even more 'interesting'.)

I do hope that anyone who comes to understand pain, having previously caused it, will come out of it changed for the better.


----------



## Mation (Apr 6, 2020)

dp


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

Naive of me maybe but my opinion nonetheless, I just don't think you get rid of cruelty and heartlessness and so on by adding to the sum of it. I'm ambivalent about Johnson's survival but I ain't cheering it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I would have a much more difficult moral dilemma if it were Dunked-In-Shit in ITU, I'll admit. That man really does directly have blood on his hands, and he doesn't give a fuck. The prospect of him having to contemplate (please god, let him be a believer) accounting for his sins on earth would please me greatly, even though I'm not a believer.


They've all got blood on their hands, Johnson through his decisions has hundreds of dead cv victims to answer for


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2020)

If he does pull through his casually racist quips are going to come out breathier.


----------



## LDC (Apr 6, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I'm sure there will be posters on this thread who attended the "Thatcher's Dead party" in Brixton and I'm confused as to what the difference is.



For a start one died of natural causes when they were at the end of their life, the other one is suffering from a highly infectious disease that is killing thousands in the UK and likely hundreds of thousands across the world (both numbers likely to grow), they've likely infected others during their illness, their treatment is taking up limited NHS resources and staff, and his illness and maybe death could precipitate a worse political and social situation for the country.

Seems a bit odd if you can't see any differences?

#losinganarchypoints


----------



## not a trot (Apr 6, 2020)

Hope no one's bought him an Easter egg.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

Saying that if he does die 

look at the positives


Most of the public will take the social distancing and staying the fucking home part of the message more seriously


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

#prayforboris

CONCLUSIONS:
Intercessory prayer itself had no effect on complication-free recovery from CABG, but certainty of receiving intercessory prayer was associated with a higher incidence of complication

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16569567


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> that was still the line at 5pm today
> 
> I agree its not a grand conspiracy, but it is telling about how they fib almost as a reflex.



i think maybe they lie to buy time to make decisions before the press are on to them about the thing they lied about


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

lefteri said:


> i think maybe they lie to buy time to make decisions before the press are on to them about the thing they lied about


They'd look better being human and just saying "We don't know right now, this is all fucked".


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2020)

Can't say I'm laughing, just grimness on grimness. But I am struggling to give a solitary fuck about that cunt.

<feel free to quote me on that when I'm posting my last from an ICU somewhere>


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> Sad news, hope he pulls through.
> 
> It also makes the past 24 hours of absolute fibs from No.10 seem even more idiotic than it was last night.


Yeah, I don't believe he was working on his red box this afternoon, no way. It's just been one lie after another.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> They'd look better being human and just saying "We don't know right now, this is all fucked".



my theory is they don’t care what they look like, it’s just tactics but my theory may well be a load of bollocks


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

If the PM dies this could panic the nation and lead to a much harder lockdown/police state.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> They've all got blood on their hands, Johnson through his decisions has hundreds of dead cv victims to answer for


That's why I said "directly". Smith knew what he was doing - Johnson was, if anything, reckless  in his depredations rather than coldly calculating. I appreciate that it's a fine distinction...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> If the PM dies this could panic the nation and lead to a much harder lockdown/police state.



yesterday that was coming from people sunbathing in the park over the weekend?

whats your point?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

lefteri said:


> my theory is they don’t care what they look like, it’s just tactics but my theory may well be a load of bollocks


That would be a tactic, though. Radical honesty in a time of crisis. You might actually look like a leader if you do that.


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> If the PM dies this could panic the nation and lead to a much harder lockdown/police state.



Is that a distant 'fap fapping' I can hear?


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

kabbes said:


> But I certainly see the dramatic irony in a man undone by his own hubris and calculus of acceptable death


It would be rejected as a script for being a bit too on the nose.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> For a start one died of natural causes when they were at the end of their life, the other one is suffering from a highly infectious disease that is killing thousands in the UK and likely hundreds of thousands across the world (both numbers likely to grow), they've likely infected others during their illness, their treatment is taking up limited NHS resources and staff, and his illness and maybe death could precipitate a worse political and social situation for the country.
> 
> Seems a bit odd if you can't see any differences?



So it's okay to celebrate death by natural causes of a Tory ; but not one from an infectious disease. That's quite specific.  What are the other death celebration rules for Tories?

With regards to the impact on the NHS, I don't think anyone would be cheering on his death and the decimation of the NHS as well.

It could just as well precipitate a better situation. There's a lot of unintended consequences and variables here. Who knows?

Your reply is odd.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Cid said:


> Is that a distant 'fap fapping' I can hear?



What?


----------



## chilango (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> For a start one died of natural causes when they were at the end of their life, the other one is suffering from a highly infectious disease that is killing thousands in the UK and likely hundreds of thousands across the world (both numbers likely to grow), they've likely infected others during their illness, their treatment is taking up limited NHS resources and staff, and his illness and maybe death could precipitate a worse political and social situation for the country.
> 
> Seems a bit odd if you can't see any differences?



There's also the crucial difference that Johnson isn't dead yet. It's one thing celebrating a death that has already happened and another to wish death on someone fighting for their life.

I repeat, I don't wish him - or anyone else dead - and I won't be celebrating if it happens.

There are however thousands ahead of him in the queue for my concern.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> That's why I said "directly". Smith knew what he was doing - Johnson was, if anything, reckless  in his depredations rather than coldly calculating. I appreciate that it's a fine distinction...


Johnson only gives a fuck about Johnson. 

He's never given a fuck about anyone else, as we've seen with for example what he said about nazanin zaghari-radcliffe and of course the way he decided to back brexit


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

lefteri said:


> my theory is they don’t care what they look like, it’s just tactics but my theory may well be a load of bollocks


Oh you're most likely right. Just outlines the arrogance on their part if they don't even care what we think of them.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That would be a tactic, though. Radical honesty in a time of crisis. You might actually look like a leader if you do that.



yeah that would be, but it’s never been theirs


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

chilango said:


> There's also the crucial difference that Johnson isn't dead yet. It's one thing celebrating a death that has already happened and another to wish death on someone fighting for their life.
> 
> I repeat, I don't wish him - or anyone else dead - and I won't be celebrating if it happens.
> 
> There are however thousands ahead of him in the queue for my concern.



Conversely, just imagine how some on here will be disappointed if he makes a full recovery.

Bizarre times.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Maybe the Thursday clapping won't go ahead?


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

I think many are editing their silent thoughts and reflecting on the vicariousness of life. At least I am...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> If the PM dies this could panic the nation and lead to a much harder lockdown/police state.


You're full of hyperbollocks


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Conversely, just imagine how some on here will be disappointed if he makes a full recovery.
> 
> Bizarre times.


You don't get this place, do you?


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Obits will be being written as we type.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Questions being asked  :









						The strange lead-up to Boris Johnson's admission to hospital
					

Denials of prime minister’s worsening condition coming under scrutiny




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Key advisers such as Dominic Cummings, his chief aide, were not at No 10 because they too were ill and isolating,



oh dear


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Conversely, just imagine how some on here will be disappointed if he makes a full recovery.


Apart from B.I.G. (M.O.U.T.H.) I'd estimate around no one.


----------



## chilango (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Conversely, just imagine how some on here will be disappointed if he makes a full recovery.
> 
> Bizarre times.



I'm not prepared to judge anyone else for how they react to this.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> You're full of hyperbollocks



Id like to be proved wrong of course.


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

They have obits ready to go for people like Johnson. Just update them during quiet periods


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Conversely, just imagine how some on here will be disappointed if he makes a full recovery.
> 
> Bizarre times.



I'd be happy for him to make a recovery if it meant you fucked off and didn't post anymore.


----------



## LDC (Apr 6, 2020)

Favelado said:


> So it's okay to celebrate death by natural causes of a Tory ; but not one from an infectious disease. That's quite specific.  What are the other death celebration rules for Tories?
> 
> With regards to the impact on the NHS, I don't think anyone would be cheering on his death and the decimation of the NHS as well.
> 
> ...



I'm not offended or upset by it, go ahead and wish for it all you want.

I just think the bigger picture of what this might mean for us all politically and socially in the current situation is more important than some pointless internet cheering on of something that's pretty grim tbh.

I've watched a few people die from not being able to breath and I'd really struggle to wish that on anyone, and if I did no Tories would be on that very short list. Sorry if that makes me a liberal softie.


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2020)

The stages of illness for a PM:

1. Routine testing
2. Had a comfortable night
3. A quote
4. Admitted to ICU
5. Talking to doctors
6. Critical but stable
7. Acknowledging those around him

And then darkness, for eternity.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> Obits will be being written as we type.


Think they have rough drafts at least well in advance for anyone mildly prominent. Plus journalism is Increasingly c&p off wiki.


----------



## Quote (Apr 6, 2020)

I hate his fucking guts but I hope he pulls through. Although if he does, he’ll no doubt make me regret those words within seconds of reassuming control.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Id like to be proved wrong of course.


if it's true no one dies till they've said something worth hearing you'll be one of the immortals


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm not offended or upset by it, go ahead and wish for it all you want .
> 
> I just think the bigger picture of what this might mean for us all politically and socially in the current situation is more important than some pointless internet cheering on of something that's pretty grim tbh.



I'm not cheering it on either. I don't wish it. I don't not wish it.
In terms of the consequences - there are myriad outcomes. It would add risk, but not necessarily be harmful even.


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> They have obits ready to go for people like Johnson. Just update them during quiet periods


Wasn't that Chris Morris's get-out-of-jail card when he went round asking people what they thought about Michael Heseltine's death? (He never actually said he'd died, he was just pre-recording reactions for an obit)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 6, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> For a start one died of natural causes when they were at the end of their life, the other one is suffering from a highly infectious disease that is killing thousands in the UK and likely hundreds of thousands across the world (both numbers likely to grow), they've likely infected others during their illness, their treatment is *taking up limited NHS resources and staff*, and his illness and maybe death could precipitate a worse political and social situation for the country.
> 
> Seems a bit odd if you can't see any differences?


Is this Stockholm syndrome? You do realise _he's*_ the reason the NHS has limited resources and staff?
The irony is that those limited resources and staff are now being used for his benefit, but I'm sure his first mission when he returns to office will be to fix those now plainly obvious wrongs.

*him and his party's politics.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> For his sake I hope he’s not on a Dyson ventilator, their hoovers are bobbins, can’t imagine the ventilators are any better.


Don't think any have been made yet, let alone been reviewed for compliance with the medical device directive, so suspect he is on a standard ventilator.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2020)

anyone remember what Boris said about Libya



> Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson has said Libyan city Sirte could be the new Dubai, adding, "all they have to do is clear the dead bodies away".



just so we know about the calibre of the man people are trying to say its is bad taste not to wish him well


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2020)

Times don't change - it's the king is dead, long live the king.

It's about securing the succession, it's about having the replacement in place and with the levers of power in their hands before other potential claimants start circling and stirring up trouble.

Elizabeth I's corronation ring, with hacked off finger still attached, didn't arrive in Edinburgh 3 days after her death and before her death was announced just to curry favour with James I/VI...

There's a saying that you're best off in heaven 30 minutes before the Devil knows you're dead - it applies to power as well.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Don't think any have been made yet, let alone been reviewed for compliance with the medical device directive, so suspect he is on a standard ventilator.


They'll be ready by mid-May, just when they're no longer needed.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> Wasn't that Chris Morris's get-out-of-jail card when he went round asking people what they thought about Michael Heseltine's death? (He never actually said he'd died, he was just pre-recording reactions for an obit)


That takes me back..


----------



## Humberto (Apr 6, 2020)

He/they are guilty. We, our family and friends have had to bear the brunt of their ideological indifference to the people's plight at their hands. And yes, they did laugh while doing it. If people want to take the piss I really don't care. It's ironic. They've shed blood, they oppressed the marginalised/vulnerable.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Conversely, just imagine how some on here will be disappointed if he makes a full recovery.
> 
> Bizarre times.


How disappointed are you _imagining _they are going to be?

Have you so completely run out of troll material that you have to start speculating on the bad offices of a bunch of people you barely know, and clearly don't remotely identify with?

Come to that, if we're such a bunch of cunts, what are you even DOING here? You could be on some trump forum somewhere, circle jerking.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Humberto said:


> He/they are guilty. We, our family and friends have had to bear the brunt of their ideological indifference to the people's plight at their hands. And yes, they did laugh while doing it. If people want to take the piss I really don't care. It's ironic. They've shed blood, they oppressed the marginalised/vulnerable.


Despite that, I'm far from certain any good comes of his death right now, though. It would make the tories even more insufferable, even have them talking bollocks about securing his legacy when this shitshow is over. It doesn't bear thinking about. Being cold-hearted about it, I think we're better off if he pulls through.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> How disappointed are you _imagining _they are going to be?
> 
> Have you so completely run out of troll material that you have to start speculating on the bad offices of a bunch of people you barely know, and clearly don't remotely identify with?
> 
> Come to that, if we're such a bunch of cunts, what are you even DOING here? You could be on some trump forum somewhere, circle jerking.



Not at all.

Im basing my comment on reading members implicitly hoping the PM dies of coronavirus.

It’s as simple as that.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> Obits will be being written as we type.


I expect they wrapped his up long ago. Probably round about handshakegate.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2020)

Though maybe if the Queen goes quickly too he'd get lost in the backwash.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2020)

Could the folks in the know say if there is a possibility that he was put on a ventilator yesterday?

I ask because in Germany they have _corona ambulances_ that go around towns visiting sick people and many of them are taken to hospitals to be put on ventilators before they can deteriorate.

And also there was this last night:


Disclaimer: I am not a medic/epidemiologist.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Questions being asked  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Has Cummings got it as well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

JimW said:


> Though maybe if the Queen goes quickly too he'd get lost in the backwash.


Like when mother theresa died just after Diana and her death was literally and finally on the itv news at 10


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

C19 did for Lord Bath it's not doing Johnson must good. With them, their money, their status, what hope for the rest of us...


----------



## gosub (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> They have obits ready to go for people like Johnson. Just update them during quiet periods



Trying to remember when we had a quiet period.  2015?


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Im basing my comment on reading members implicitly hoping the PM dies of coronavirus.
> 
> It’s as simple as that.


"implicitly hoping", eh? That's a fairly significant rowback. Keep going like this and you'll be...oh yes, just the same way you are everytime one of your bits of inflammatory blowharditude slowly and fartingly deflates with every debunking your rubbish gets.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Could the folks in the know say if there is a possibility that he was put on a ventilator yesterday?
> 
> I ask because in Germany they have _corona ambulances_ that go around towns visiting sick people and many of them are taken to hospitals to be put on ventilators before they can deteriorate.
> 
> ...



Who knows? Could easily be true. If it is, presumably they must have been hoping it would just be for one night when they lied about it. If it is true, it also perhaps means he has a better chance than most on ventilators if they got him early.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Oh, Has Cummings got it as well?


Looks like - a week ago had 'mild symptoms' 









						Dominic Cummings self-isolates after experiencing coronavirus symptoms
					

Boris Johnson’s key adviser believed to have mild symptoms including a cough




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Despite that, I'm far from certain any good comes of his death right now, though. It would make the tories even more insufferable, even have them talking bollocks about securing his legacy when this shitshow is over. It doesn't bear thinking about. Being cold-hearted about it, I think we're better off if he pulls through.



You can't be sure of that. It's very random. There are a host of interpretations. The country could feel any way by the end of this crisis. Churchill was voted out in 45. I doubt that was on the cards a year before. Although, there might be a poster on here who can put me straight on that.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 6, 2020)

So when do you think we'll get any major updates? What are the timescales for people going into intensive care and either getting better or worse?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Favelado said:


> You can't be sure of that. It's very random. There are a host of interpretations. The country could feel any way by the end of this crisis. Churchill was voted out in 45. I doubt that was on the cards a year before. Although, there might be a poster on here who can put me straight on that.


Can't be sure, no. I would fear the worst, though.


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

little_legs said:


> I ask because in Germany they have _corona ambulances_ that go around towns visiting sick people and many of them are taken to hospitals to be put on ventilators before they can deteriorate.



Sorry for skipping the rest of what you asked, but I wanted to focus on this bit because of the 'die at home' bit of the conversation in this thread. Its been bothering me for weeks, that the UK response on this front is inviting many deaths  I dont think I spoke much about it on the forum, I didnt know where to start its so grim, and I just couldnt stomach keeping posting all the news stories about individual cases.

Finally I have seen some focus on this in the press today.









						Fears that people self-isolating with Covid-19 may seek help too late
					

Lack of monitoring for those in severe phase of coronavirus could reduce survival chances




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The NHS does not have a proper monitoring system for those suspected of having coronavirus, said Dr Bharat Pankhania, a senior clinical lecturer at the University of Exeter medical school.
> 
> “If a patient is developing pneumonia, it can get progressively worse very quickly and hence early admission upon the first signs of difficulty with breathing are very important,” he said.
> 
> “It is important for people recovering at home that there be a monitoring system in place too. Something that we have thus far not introduced.”


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> So when do you think we'll get any major updates? What are the timescales for people going into intensive care and either getting better or worse?


In that graph I posted above it looks like an 7-day window to death or recovery.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 6, 2020)

gosub said:


> Trying to remember when we had a quiet period.  2015?



Seem to remember the Paris attacks that year causing widespread fear around the world. I’m gonna go to the time before human history was recorded for a quiet time.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 6, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> So when do you think we'll get any major updates? What are the timescales for people going into intensive care and either getting better or worse?



Snuffs it after tiffin tomorrow would be my guess.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> In that graph I posted above it looks like an 7-day window to death or recovery.


Okie dokie see you all this time next week then


----------



## SE25 (Apr 6, 2020)

let's all pray 4 "Boris"


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2020)

That IDS quote is gold.

"Let's hope and pray Boris is in the best of hands"

Next door neighbour of

"Noone _wants_ there to be a fire in the hospital"


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 6, 2020)

SE25 said:


> let's all pray 4 "Boris"


I'm intrigued by the quotation marks. Do you not think Boris is real?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 6, 2020)

Fucking hell. His politics are shit, but I wouldn't wish this on anyone. It just goes to show how vulnerable we all are, I guess.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Are we in the MATRIX ?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Im basing my comment on reading members implicitly hoping the PM dies of coronavirus.
> 
> It’s as simple as that.


If I pray really hard for his safe recovery from C BOVID-19, then pray even harder that he gets hit by a bus the same day he's released from hospital, does that work for you?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm intrigued by the quotation marks. Do you not think Boris is real?


*Johnson* is real. The affectation "Boris" is a nice bit of social engineering.


----------



## SE25 (Apr 6, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm intrigued by the quotation marks. Do you not think Boris is real?


I dislike people calling him that like he's their mate


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

He’s in intensive care , says the headline now. How long he’s been in there it doesn’t say.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

SE25 said:


> I dislike people calling him that like he's their mate


Yep, this. It's his brand. It's not him. He's "Cunt". Though, admittedly, he's "seriously ill Cunt" right now, and we should all trust and hope that our amazing national health service is able to bring him through, only so they can have lots of very pithy slogans should his lot choose to rip into them again.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> Sorry for skipping the rest of what you asked, but I wanted to focus on this bit because of the 'die at home' bit of the conversation in this thread. Its been bothering me for weeks, that the UK response on this front is inviting many deaths  I dont think I spoke much about it on the forum, I didnt know where to start its so grim, and I just couldnt stomach keeping posting all the news stories about individual cases.
> 
> Finally I have seen some focus on this in the press today.
> 
> ...


We got daily check ins, albeit local cadres not medics, when doing isolation in a tiny Chinese village ffs


----------



## T & P (Apr 6, 2020)

Any word from Piers Morgan yet?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Looks like - a week ago had 'mild symptoms'



'Mild symptoms' is a very variable thing.  Sometimes they mean it as we would understand 'mild symptoms', and sometimes they use it in the Covid-19 parlance of "not requiring breathing support".


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 6, 2020)

It's 50/50 once you're in intensive care (I've heard)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Times don't change - it's the king is dead, long live the king.
> 
> It's about securing the succession, it's about having the replacement in place and with the levers of power in their hands before other potential claimants start circling and stirring up trouble.
> 
> ...



Now would be as good as time as any for you and your crew to stage a nice little coup. Get in there!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

On front page of BBC



> Mr Johnson has asked Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab to deputise "where necessary"



?

For the _really important_ decisions, come and ask me. I'll blink once for 'yes', twice for 'no', and three times for 'haven't got a clue'.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> Sorry for skipping the rest of what you asked, but I wanted to focus on this bit because of the 'die at home' bit of the conversation in this thread. Its been bothering me for weeks, that the UK response on this front is inviting many deaths  I dont think I spoke much about it on the forum, I didnt know where to start its so grim, and I just couldnt stomach keeping posting all the news stories about individual cases.
> 
> Finally I have seen some focus on this in the press today.
> 
> ...



This has been doing me in for a while now. So many people have reported that they have been told to stay home and that they aren't priority...people really don't think they are worthy of a hospital bed and are also scared that hospitalisation will mean their death.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

So Raab is at the wheel as of now??


----------



## Dan U (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> This - also why do any of the hacks who recycle this not get exposed or at least refuse to pass on information from a "No.10 Source"?  I mean it isn't as if this is the first time, or indeed the hundred-and-first.



They knew what was up, the question to Raab earlier about when he last spoke to Boris and the near unanimous raising of eye brows on twitter within minutes by loads of big political journos was them saying 'we've been on manners all day but the game is up' 

Imo, anyway


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

UK coronavirus death toll rises to 5,373 after 439 more die in 24 hours
					

Charities say older people feel pressured into signing ‘Do not attempt resuscitation’ forms




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Herd immunity not working all that well so far


----------



## PD58 (Apr 6, 2020)

Let's not forget a la "the man who should not be king', Boris will be getting the very best support/treatment available, which in normal times would help to shift the odds in his favour.  But these are not normal times and it seems that, as yet, we have no idea why some, eg the CMO/SoS Health, work through the symptoms but the PM and many others so far are not.  I heard today of a neighbours friend who he saw 3 weeks ago and was a very fit bloke picked up the virus two weeks ago and died last week going downhill very rapidly in 24 hours. More and more healthy individuals are dieing and we have no idea, as yet, why. 

As for his death - I'd much rather beat the shit out of him at the ballot box; far more pleasure than any virus as he would have to live with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> So Raab is at the wheel as of now??


The wheels on the bus come off off off all day long with the useless raab in charge


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> So Raab is at the wheel as of now??



No Johnson is still in charge and running the show via the medium of, um, a medium.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The wheels on the bus come off off off all day long with the useless raab in charge


Look on the bright side: it might have been Chris Grayling.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 6, 2020)

What’s the betting that Gove is behind this whole thing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Look on the bright side: it might have been Chris Grayling.


depending how many tory ministers die it may yet come to that


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> For his sake I hope he’s not on a Dyson ventilator, their hoovers are bobbins, can’t imagine the ventilators are any better.


They probably suck.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> depending how many tory ministers die it may yet come to that


I had that thought immediately I had made my post. I forswore to distress Urban further by mentioning it, though...


----------



## tim (Apr 6, 2020)

JimW said:


> Though maybe if the Queen goes quickly too he'd get lost in the backwash.



She looked very chipper yesterday; perhaps, because she had been  beginning to resent Johnson's attempts, in all those press conferences, to take on her reassuring national leader in a crisis role: Saxe-Coburg-Gotha Schadenfreude.


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> This has been doing me in for a while now. So many people have reported that they have been told to stay home and that they aren't priority...people really don't think they are worthy of a hospital bed and are also scared that hospitalisation will mean their death.



Meanwhile the press became obsessed with tests, which was understandable, PPE which is highly understandable, but more recently green shoots and exit strategies. They really must focus on this issue of people not being hospitalised when needed more instead, its weeks late already and there is still time to make a difference, whereas talk of exit strategies can easily wait a week.

Johnson could actually end up saving lives if various aspects of what has happened to him help sustain a wider conversation about people deteriorating rapidly and needing critical care.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

This season finale is a bit much.


----------



## gosub (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Look on the bright side: it might have been Chris Grayling.



No. No it couldn't.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

I despise the guy but it's not just that he's ill, it's also the fact that rather than us or even the politicians, SARS-COV-2 seems to be in control of the bus right now


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> This season finale is a bit much.


It isn't the season finale, that's some episodes down the line


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2020)

kabbes said:


> What’s the betting that Gove is behind this whole thing?



What, Corona virus?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> *Johnson* is real. The affectation "Boris" is a nice bit of social engineering.


It's the same reason people tell kidnappers their name.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Fuck this virus we are HUMANS didn't it get the memo?


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> This season finale is a bit much.


first episode of the new season innit.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> What, Corona virus?


Johnson’s infection.  Tittering the whole while.


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> It just goes to show how vulnerable we all are, I guess.


I think this is going hit a lot of people this way (whether Johnson dies or survives after being gravely ill). Anyone who hasn't really been paying attention, maybe doesn't personally know anyone who has been hospitalised or affected at all, people who still believes it's "just the flu". It's going to be a "shit this is real" moment.


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Johnson’s infection.  Tittering the whole while.


I checked Gove's twitter account earlier, and while he's retweeted several other people's messages of support for Johnson, he hasn't had time to stop and compose one himself.


----------



## gosub (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> first episode of the new season innit.



Thought they had the US election penciled in for that


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> I checked Gove's twitter account earlier, and while he's retweeted several other people's messages of support for Johnson, he hasn't had time to stop and compose one himself.



its been really dry the past few days in London, so perhaps there isn't that much condensation to write on when he blows on a window?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2020)

kabbes said:


> calculus of death


Should be written in Latin around the Tory party logo


keybored said:


> Next it'll be "He's only in that chiller to keep his fever down".


Someones going to have to pull that fridge meme out again 


phillm said:


> I think many are editing their silent thoughts and reflecting on the vicariousness of life. At least I am...


...Im googling vicariousness


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

gosub said:


> Thought they had the US election penciled in for that


they're just clearing out the deadwood and introducing some new characters. US elections are mid-season.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

The BBC narrative that Johnson has simply worn himself out because he's a workaholic who was just trying to keep the nation's spirits up is vomit-inducing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

kabbes said:


> What’s the betting that Gove is behind this whole thing?



Shakespeare has been brought out of retirement to write the BBC dramatisation.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

lefteri said:


> i think maybe they lie to buy time to make decisions before the press are on to them about the thing they lied about



although it seems the press are quite happy to play along, seeing as the guardian have today said they had a source telling them that johnson’s doctors had grave concerns about him - so they clearly chose not to run the story at he time


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Someones going to have to pull that fridge meme out again


'we've found a new fridge for Johnson to hide in'


----------



## Azrael (Apr 6, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> It's 50/50 once you're in intensive care (I've heard)


Discussed upthread. Tommy's have been getting better results, and it must be remembered how much variance there is between ICUs: he's not languishing in the Covid ward of a swamped general hospital; he's had a bed prepped for days in one of the most advanced intensive care facilities in the world, with access to a stash of ECMO machines if his condition gets grave enough. He'll be constantly monitored by the best doctors available, and you can bet there'll be no delay or red tape if they want to try experimental antivirals.

None of it's a guarantee, but he'll be given every conceivable advantage.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> I checked Gove's twitter account earlier, and while he's retweeted several other people's messages of support for Johnson, he hasn't had time to stop and compose one himself.



He can *smell* the crown, almost in his grasp....  Sarah get ready !


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

Raab looked genuinely shell shocked just now on the news at 10


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 6, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Discussed upthread. Tommy's have been getting better results, and it must be remembered how much variance there is between ICUs: he's not languishing in the Covid ward of a swamped general hospital; he's had a bed prepped for days in one of the most advanced intensive care facilities in the world, with access to a stash of ECMO machines if his condition gets grave enough. He'll be constantly monitored by the best doctors available, and you can bet there'll be no delay or red tape if they want to try experimental antivirals.
> 
> None of it's a guarantee, but he'll be given every conceivable advantage.



He's just gone into intensive care


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

Just to be clear, if Boris dies tonight it will be Raab who will be anointed, not Gove right?

I could tolerate Raab, but Gove... er, no.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 6, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I despise the guy but it's not just that he's ill, it's also the fact that rather than us or even the politicians, SARS-COV-2 seems to be in control of the bus right now



Control is based on an illusion. We are never in control, we just like to think we are else we go mad. Remember the floods from a few weeks ago? Was that us (or even 'them') in control?


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who knows? Could easily be true. If it is, presumably they must have been hoping it would just be for one night when they lied about it. If it is true, it also *perhaps means he has a better chance than most on ventilators if they got him early*.



It's only a speculation on my part, but if doing so increases his chances, they might start doing it for everyone.

Again I am not a medic/epidemiologist, but the moment I saw the news earlier today of his tweet rather news of a video of him doing well at the hospital, I immediately thought oh dear, but if he was placed on a vent last night, it could explain the absence of the video.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> Sorry for skipping the rest of what you asked, but I wanted to focus on this bit because of the 'die at home' bit of the conversation in this thread. Its been bothering me for weeks, that the UK response on this front is inviting many deaths  I dont think I spoke much about it on the forum, I didnt know where to start its so grim, and I just couldnt stomach keeping posting all the news stories about individual cases.



It shouldn't be happening.   

The last sentence of that NYT piece I referenced says it all:



> *Testing, Tracking and Trust Help to Lower a Death Rate*
> 
> The pandemic has hit Germany hard, with more than 92,000 people infected. But the percentage of fatal cases has been remarkably low compared to those in many neighboring countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

I hope somebody is with Kuenssberg during what must be a very distressing time for her.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> I hope somebody is with Kuenssberg during what must be a very distressing time for her.


Hope she has given up the fags given her closeness to the corridors of (infected) power.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2020)

sick semper tyrannis


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Just to be clear, if Boris dies tonight it will be Raab who will be anointed, not Gove right?
> 
> I could tolerate Raab, but Gove... er, no.



It will be whoever they can get who has the confidence of the Commons - the Raab thing is for if he is incapacitated.   You'd think they would just pick someone and then have the leadership contest afterwards.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> This season finale is a bit much.



This is still the pilot.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> I hope somebody is with Kuenssberg during what must be a very distressing time for her.


She'll soon move on to the next one.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Raw stats are 50% death rate for ICU 67% for vents.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

He does look terrified.


----------



## keybored (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> She'll soon move on to the next one.


It's what he would have wanted.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> I hope somebody is with Kuenssberg during what must be a very distressing time for her.



Being that far up Johnson's arse, she's likely to be hindering the ICU guys with the intubation process.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> It will be whoever they can get who has the confidence of the Commons - the Raab thing is for if he is incapacitated.   You'd think they would just pick someone and then have the leadership contest afterwards.



Jesus. So there's a fairly decent chance it will be Gove??


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> Being that far up Johnson's arse, she's likely to be hindering the ICU guys with the intubation process.


I don't know what that means, but I'm worried it may haunt me in my sleep.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 6, 2020)

I hope Kuenssberg has the worst case of diarrhea ever right this minute.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 6, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> He's just gone into intensive care


Yes, those results come from the Twitter stream of Guy's and St. Thomas' ICU team I embedded a few pages back, they've developed their own protocols and have the best medics and kit available. It's still dire, but he has the best chances of anyone in his condition.


----------



## grit (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm sort of surprised paddy power won't take a bet on him.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> Raw stats are 50% death rate for ICU 67% for vents.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> He does look terrified.




I didn't realise he looked that much like Alan B'stard.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Jesus. So there's a fairly decent chance it will be Gove??



Doubt it; he'd probably be one of the leadership contenders (as would Raab).  I didn't believe there would be a national government but if anything would lead to it, then something like this would.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 6, 2020)

Reading all you hoping the most right wing, racist, psycho PM we’ve had for sometime lives and prospers...and I hear a house signing “Virus 1, Boris Nil Hallelujah!” 

Fuck him and I hope Cummings dies wheezing for air.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 6, 2020)

If he snuffs it, at least he bags a Darwin Award.


----------



## SE25 (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> Doubt it; he'd probably be one of the leadership contenders (as would Raab).  I didn't believe there would be a national government but if anything would lead to it, then something like this would.


maybe Sir Haircut is electable after all


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> Doubt it; he'd probably be one of the leadership contenders (as would Raab).  I didn't believe there would be a national government but if anything would lead to it, then something like this would.



Raab seems like a safe enough pair of hands. Or maybe the chancellor? He doesn't seem too shit. Anyone but that weird little dickhead Gove basically.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> He does look terrified.



Christ. 

also note how he shakes his head when she asks if he’s confident that the government has it under control tonight...


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> He does look terrified.



Shook as fuck


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> Doubt it; he'd probably be one of the leadership contenders (as would Raab).  I didn't believe there would be a national government but if anything would lead to it, then something like this would.


It'll be Rishi Sunak. There's been a consensus building behind him everywhere for a couple of weeks. It's almost as if they knew.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 6, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> Reading all you hoping the most right wing, racist, psycho PM we’ve had for sometime lives and prospers...and I hear a house signing “Virus 1, Boris Nil Hallelujah!”



No-one said anything about Tony Blair.  (How come that cunt has popped up again?)


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> "implicitly hoping", eh? That's a fairly significant rowback. Keep going like this and you'll be...oh yes, just the same way you are everytime one of your bits of inflammatory blowharditude slowly and fartingly deflates with every debunking your rubbish gets.



If you spent more energy reading upthread than you do with your eccentric amateur theatrics you will find my comments are correct regarding certain posters hopes of the demise of the PM.

Or not and continue with your bellowing hysterics - as you wish.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> Doubt it; he'd probably be one of the leadership contenders (as would Raab).  I didn't believe there would be a national government but if anything would lead to it, then something like this would.


Expect Jeremy Hunt to have another run at it, he was way ahead of the curve on mass testing and contact tracing as an alternative to the homicidal "herd immunity" strategy we're all supposed to pretend never happened.

Find myself feeling morbid speculating about this ATM.


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2020)

Wilf said:


> If he snuffs it, at least he bags a Darwin Award.


afraid not - you have to die without having reproduced to get a darwin award, which Johnson famously has managed numerous times.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I didn't realise he looked that much like Alan B'stard.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 6, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> No-one said anything about Tony Blair.  (How come that cunt has popped up again?)



He’s on my top 10 wish list


----------



## discobastard (Apr 6, 2020)

..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Wilf said:


> If he snuffs it, at least he bags a Darwin Award.


Too late for that. He's already reproduced literally countless times.

Edit: Ah too late.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> If you spent more energy reading upthread than you do with your eccentric amateur theatrics you will find my comments are correct regarding certain posters hopes of the demise of the PM.
> 
> Or not and continue with your bellowing hysterics - as you wish.



I note how it didn't stop you starting your usual rows, though.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> reproduced literally countless times.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 6, 2020)

Just heard Dominic Raab praise NHS workers looking after Boris.

Here is Dominic Raab on NHS before the virus:




I have had enough of Tories praising NHS workers. I feel sorry for NHS staff having to treat Tory scumbags who would undermine their jobs if they got the chance.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> It'll be Rishi Sunak. There's been a consensus building behind him everywhere for a couple of weeks. It's almost as if they knew.



World record rise from obscurity to the top of the shitheap if so.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 6, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> Reading all you hoping the most right wing, racist, psycho PM we’ve had for sometime lives and prospers...and I hear a house signing “Virus 1, Boris Nil Hallelujah!”
> 
> Fuck him and I hope Cummings dies wheezing for air.



No one said ‘live and prosper’. Just live. Which is a very different thing.
Be more precise.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 6, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> Reading all you hoping the most right wing, racist, psycho PM we’ve had for sometime lives and prospers...and I hear a house signing “Virus 1, Boris Nil Hallelujah!”
> 
> Fuck him and I hope Cummings dies wheezing for air.



Ooh just listen to the edgelord!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> World record rise from obscurity to the top of the shitheap if so.



Last one who suddenly became PM who I'd never heard of before was Blair


----------



## tim (Apr 6, 2020)

Events, dear boy, events.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> I think this is going hit a lot of people this way (whether Johnson dies or survives after being gravely ill). Anyone who hasn't really been paying attention, maybe doesn't personally know anyone who has been hospitalised or affected at all, people who still believes it's "just the flu". It's going to be a "shit this is real" moment.



It kind of has with me, not that I wasn’t taking the virus seriously, but makes me realise that Amazon don’t offer more money for the job for nothing (they increased our hourly rate by £2).  Penny is dropping that it’s danger money.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> It kind of has with me, not that I wasn’t taking the virus seriously, but makes me realise that Amazon don’t offer more money for the job for nothing (they increased our hourly rate by £2).  Penny is dropping that it’s danger money.


What did you think it was before today then?


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2020)

I hope the Queen has finally got the flag protocol fully sorted.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> If you spent more energy reading upthread than you do with your eccentric amateur theatrics you will find my comments are correct regarding certain posters hopes of the demise of the PM.
> 
> Or not and continue with your bellowing hysterics - as you wish.


You're posting on urban75.us, aren't you? Because you're certainly reading a different fucking web forum from the rest of us, for sure.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> What did you think it was before today then?



Partly that but also increased volume (similar to xmas peak).

This put it more into focus I guess.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2020)

And still with the bullshit - "preacutinary" intensive care according to BBC/downing street.  Anyone ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> It kind of has with me, not that I wasn’t taking the virus seriously, but makes me realise that Amazon don’t offer more money for the job for nothing (they increased our hourly rate by £2).  Penny is dropping that it’s danger money.



The after the Black Death wages and the standard of living was raised for peasants.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> It kind of has with me, not that I wasn’t taking the virus seriously, but makes me realise that Amazon don’t offer more money for the job for nothing (they increased our hourly rate by £2).  Penny is dropping that it’s danger money.



Nope, it's a baby carrot on a stick to keep people working whilst they rake it in.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> I think this is going hit a lot of people this way (whether Johnson dies or survives after being gravely ill). Anyone who hasn't really been paying attention, maybe doesn't personally know anyone who has been hospitalised or affected at all, people who still believes it's "just the flu". It's going to be a "shit this is real" moment.



it would be strangely poetic if he dies and ends up unwittingly saving some lives to make up for the deaths he’s caused


----------



## PD58 (Apr 6, 2020)

We see that look a lot where I live - it is called 'rabbit in the headlights'


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

PD58 said:


> We see that look a lot where I live - it is called 'rabbit in the headlights'




raabit surely

/gets coat


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> And still with the bullshit - "preacutinary" intensive care according to BBC/downing street.  Anyone ever heard of such a thing?


Certainly not at the moment. Not as though there are sparesies.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Christ.
> 
> also note how he shakes his head when she asks if he’s confident that the government has it under control tonight...



That's a remarkably good spot


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

lefteri said:


> it would be strangely poetic if he dies and ends up unwittingly saving some lives to make up for the deaths he’s caused


Yes, although I'd say it's fairly poetic already.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

PD58 said:


> We see that look a lot where I live - it is called 'rabbit in the headlights'



He does quite well up until the point he start talking about the care Johnson is receiving. So he started off easy with the Usual Platitudes, and struggled a bit at the point where he had to start parroting the party line, rather than just, like, saying stuff. He knows he's not telling the whole truth. And now, so do we.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

Well.








						PM's move to ICU shows he's likely to have severe Covid-19
					

Boris Johnson likely to receive mechanical ventilation as he’s admitted to intensive care




					www.theguardian.com
				





It’s a proper cliffhanger.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 6, 2020)

Isn’t this a really fucking weird thing to say?....

“ I know him very well so I am deeply saddened really that it should come to this. He has obviously worked like mad to try and get through this but it’s not good enough so far.

It doesn’t mean necessarily that he isn’t going to pull through this because they may have put him on intensive care because they can treat him and he may have a secondary infection, a serious chest infection and that will stabilise him, they can get after it, and get him through this and out the other side quicker in a more stable way.

Let’s hope and pray Boris is in the best of hands and will pull through.”

That’s from IDS.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Nope, it's a baby carrot on a stick to keep people working whilst they rake it in.



Yeah, exactly, makes me realise the risk we’re (drivers) in.

Spoke to DPD driver today who said there’s one of his fellow drivers who has almost certainly got the virus, coughing like fuck and sweaty, but still working as he can’t afford to be off work.  Fuck.


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> He does quite well up until the point he start talking about the care Johnson is receiving. So he started off easy with the Usual Platitudes, and struggled a bit at the point where he had to start parroting the party line, rather than just, like, saying stuff. He knows he's not telling the whole truth. And now, so do we.



Yes I believe part of the nervousness in these situations stems from fear of revealing a clue or detail that you know privately but arent supposed to say, or of otherwise being trapped by the questioning. 

There was a squeaking noise at the end, I wont ask which part of his anatomy it stemmed from.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, exactly, makes me realise the risk we’re (drivers) in.
> 
> Spoke to DPD driver today who said there’s index of his fellow drivers who has almost certainly got the virus, coughing like fuck and sweaty, but still working as he can’t afford to be off work.  Fuck.


And that - for the record - is the sort of thing Johnson - and his government - are rightly being castigated for: for presiding over a system which presents quite significant proportions of the population with the unenviable choice of risking infection, or starving.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 6, 2020)

Among other things, bit of an insight into IDS mind that he's only capable of feeling (mild) sympathy for somebody when he personally knows them


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, exactly, makes me realise the risk we’re (drivers) in.
> 
> Spoke to DPD driver today who said there’s one of his fellow drivers who has almost certainly got the virus, coughing like fuck and sweaty, but still working as he can’t afford to be off work.  Fuck.



Bet you're pleased you voted tory now then.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Among other things, bit of an insight into IDS mind that he's only capable of feeling (mild) sympathy for somebody when he personally knows them


Sign of a proper psycho. Knows he should say something kind of supportive, not quite sure how to do it. Probably doesn't even realise how it comes across.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Bet you're pleased you voted tory now then.


Twats like that usually are. Because to admit otherwise would be to be wrong. And we know that Marty1 *hates *to be wrong. Which is surprising, considering how often he is - you'd think he'd have learned.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sign of a proper psycho. Knows he should say something kind of supportive, not quite sure how to do it. Probably doesn't even realise how it comes across.



He really is a cold blooded little cunt


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2020)

phillm said:


> View attachment 205275


Where is Whitty?!


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, exactly, makes me realise the risk we’re (drivers) in.
> 
> Spoke to DPD driver today who said there’s one of his fellow drivers who has almost certainly got the virus, coughing like fuck and sweaty, but still working as he can’t afford to be off work.  Fuck.



Isn't this exactly what Trump has been doing in America too? Encouraging people that it's okay, they've got it in hand, and to keep going as much as possible? Even though all the evidence suggested otherwise? 

This is the world that the people you hold in high regard have created. One where people can't afford to have a day off when ill. Forget about the chance to fully recover if they have been ill you have to get back to work as soon as possible.


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> Isn’t this a really fucking weird thing to say?....
> 
> “ I know him very well so I am deeply saddened really that it should come to this. He has obviously worked like mad to try and get through this but it’s not good enough so far.
> 
> ...



Is that a verbatim quote from an interview or something? It is very odd.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Cid said:


> Is that a verbatim quote from an interview or something? It is very odd.



Certainly does sound like someone who thinks it's really serious and hopes to take over from him.


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2020)

He's offering 'thoughts and prayers' on his twitter.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Dead already?


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 6, 2020)

Cid said:


> Is that a verbatim quote from an interview or something? It is very odd.



It was posted on the Grauns Live feed.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, exactly, makes me realise the risk we’re (drivers) in.
> 
> Spoke to DPD driver today who said there’s one of his fellow drivers who has almost certainly got the virus, coughing like fuck and sweaty, but still working as he can’t afford to be off work.  Fuck.


There is a _delivery driver_ with symptoms who is not self-isolating? We can't afford for him not to be off work. How does he think he's not going to infect others on his deliveries?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> He does look terrified.





Interesting note of body language:

The way murderers are often caught out telling porkies, is that they say "yes" with their mouth bus can't help the natural reaction of head shaking or vice versa. 

Look at Raab. 


Especially with the question "is the government stull in control".


----------



## Cid (Apr 6, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> It was posted on the Grauns Live feed.



Yeah, I saw that, it says 'he has told the BBC', so I suppose he just spouted it out or something.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

Callie said:


> Where is Whitty?!


Now there's a book franchise waiting to happen.

Although, come to think of it, not a good one.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Now there's a book franchise waiting to happen.
> 
> Although, come to think of it, not a good one.



Whitty would need to be wearing sunglasses on each page to keep your gaze from being instantly drawn to his cold, dead eyes.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There is a _delivery driver_ with symptoms who is not self-isolating? We can't afford for him not to be off work. How does he think he's not going to infect others on his deliveries?



I know, it’s fucked up.

We (Amazon drivers) have to take a thermometer reading every morning now before starting work and get PPE disposable gloves, hand sanitiser and face masks - DPD guy was in shorts and a t-shirt and said they weren’t offered any PPE.

This just popped up in my news feed:









						Doctors lacking PPE 'bullied' into treating Covid-19 patients
					

Staff told to ‘hold their breath’ due to lack of masks, survey by Doctors’ Association UK finds




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

I've been sort of wondering whether my lack of compassion towards Johnson is a bit over the top. 

Then I sort of think that he's been quite happy to throw me under a bus (and may still) with his herd immunity shit - 66 and with pre-existing condition - and then I sort of think fuck him. 

I don't actively want him to die but I'm reserving my compassion for the doctors and nurses who've been thrown into the front line without proper PPE equipment and who - particularly nurses - are being grossly overworked and who aren't being paid a proper wage and whose wage rise was voted down by these tory cunts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> Isn’t this a really fucking weird thing to say?....
> 
> “ I know him very well so I am deeply saddened really that it should come to this. He has obviously worked like mad to try and get through this but it’s not good enough so far.
> 
> ...



Sounds like he thinks Boris just didn't try hard enough to get better. Which fits with what we already know about IDS.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Sounds like he thinks Boris just didn't try hard enough to get better. Which fits with what we already know about IDS.



Fit for work!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

... and is only fucking prime minister because him and the daily mail and express and telegraph and the rest of his tory mates and financiers lied their way through the election to get him voted in. 

/ and breathes.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2020)

Callie said:


> Where is Whitty?!


he's just back out of ISO today Chris Whitty out of isolation after coronavirus symptoms


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> ... and is only fucking prime minister because him and the daily mail and express and telegraph and the rest of his tory mates and financiers lied their way through the election to get him voted in.
> 
> / and breathes.




Um..this is normal for Tory election wins, no?

Fuck him.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2020)

Posted on Fb that I hope the NHS staff looking after Johnson have been supplied with decent PPE and a lot of the usual “go NHS” types are a bit muted.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've been sort of wondering whether my lack of compassion towards Johnson is a bit over the top.
> 
> Then I sort of think that he's been quite happy to throw me under a bus (and may still) with his herd immunity shit - 66 and with pre-existing condition - and then I sort of think fuck him.
> 
> I don't actively want him to die but I'm reserving my compassion for the doctors and nurses who've been thrown into the front line without proper PPE equipment and who - particularly nurses - are being grossly overworked and who aren't being paid a proper wage and whose wage rise was voted down by these tory cunts.


It's worth taking a moment to think about what the policy amounted to. 100,000 or more cannon-fodder deaths so as to keep Wetherspoons open. Motivated in part, no doubt, by a vain and deluded idea that, without a lockdown, the Government could gain the economic upper-hand in Brexit negotiations.

Even in the context of the last ten years, and even compared to some of the most awful episodes in modern British history, it's a singularly shocking and barbaric policy decision. Made worse because it was unworkable, but those behind it were too arrogant to even think it through properly. 

I'll confess I find it hard not to see Johnson as justly hoist by his own petard. That's not just a reflex response because he's a Tory cunt. Had it been some other Tory cunt, I might, who knows, have been able to somehow find a scrap of sympathy.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've been sort of wondering whether my lack of compassion towards Johnson is a bit over the top.
> 
> Then I sort of think that he's been quite happy to throw me under a bus (and may still) with his herd immunity shit - 66 and with pre-existing condition - and then I sort of think fuck him.
> 
> I don't actively want him to die but I'm reserving my compassion for the doctors and nurses who've been thrown into the front line without proper PPE equipment and who - particularly nurses - are being grossly overworked and who aren't being paid a proper wage and whose wage rise was voted down by these tory cunts.



I agree with your sentiment. But is there any evidence that he was personally responsible for all that?

And I say that as someone who's partner is a nurse currently dealing with a whole lot of shit and me trying to make dad jokes to stop her crying over the shit she's going through on a daily basis. I think he may have been ill-advised on the herd community shit by people who are actually trained in this shit and got it totally wrong. And as far as PPE is concerned the entire world was caught short on that. We were all caught unawares. A few weeks ago I had a good job etc and now I'm on a benefit for the first time in my life. The whole fucking thing is bonkers.

My politics are are the polar opposite of Boris. But he's a guy. The people dancing on his grave are fucked up (imo).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Interesting note of body language:
> 
> The way murderers are often caught out telling porkies, is that they say "yes" with their mouth bus can't help the natural reaction of head shaking or vice versa.
> 
> ...


Tbf a head shake there could easily mean "you're trying to say the government isn't in control but that's wrong"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've been sort of wondering whether my lack of compassion towards Johnson is a bit over the top.



Remember when he got shown that video of the young boy in a hospital corridor because there were no beds for him, and he just took the guy's phone off him and carried on blathering nonsense? That was when I realised he wasn't just a bad politician, or a common-or-garden arsehole, but that there was something genuinely missing from him. He's a man without empathy. I've seen the damage people like that can do, and so it really is impossible for me to feel anything for him at all. All I've ever wanted was for the harm he could do to be somehow minimised. I'm far convinced that him dying tomorrow would be the scenario that leads to that outcome.

I don't care what happens to him as a person at all. I don't think he has the thing that makes you a person in the first place.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Sounds like he thinks Boris just didn't try hard enough to get better. Which fits with what we already know about IDS.



I hope the minimum wage staff he undoubtably employs on zero hour contracts and forced to work while ill gobs on his quail eggs.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Tbf a head shake there could easily mean "you're trying to say the government isn't in control but that's wrong"



I'm not an expert on these things but that's a man shitting frisbees if ever I saw one.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I agree with your sentiment. But is there any evidence that he was personally responsible for all that?
> 
> And I say that as someone who's partner is a nurse currently dealing with a whole lot of shit and me trying to make dad jokes to stop her crying over the shit she's going through on a daily basis. I think he may have been ill-advised on the herd community shit by people who are actually trained in this shit and got it totally wrong. And as far as PPE is concerned the entire world was caught short on that. We were all caught unawares. A few weeks ago I had a good job etc and now I'm on a benefit for the first time in my life. The whole fucking is bonkers.
> 
> My politics are are the polar opposite of Boris. But he's a guy. The people dancing on his grave are fucked up (imo).


The only bit I can really forgive him for is fucking up his initial response to this crisis. He got it badly wrong and changed tack too late, but he wasn't the only European leader to do that, and he did at least change tack decisively in the end. I do think he's been trying to do the right thing for the last couple of weeks.

But the shit he's been responsible for over the last few years as part of government has cost lives and caused untold unnecessary misery, and is also a large part of the poor state of preparedness coming in to this crisis. So yes, he has personal responsibility for many of the things 2sheds lists. Him being ill with something I would not have wished upon him doesn't change that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I know, it’s fucked up.
> 
> We (Amazon drivers) have to take a thermometer reading every morning now before starting work and get PPE disposable gloves, hand sanitiser and face masks - DPD guy was in shorts and a t-shirt and said they weren’t offered any PPE.
> 
> ...



Where have you been? There's even a thread of NHS workers on this site talking about these very things.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The only bit I can really forgive him for is fucking up his initial response to this crisis. He got it badly wrong and changed tack too late, but he wasn't the only European leader to do that, and he did at least change tack decisively in the end. I do think he's been trying to do the right thing for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> But the shit he's been responsible for over the last few years as part of government has cost lives and caused untold unnecessary misery, and is also a large part of the poor state of preparedness coming in to this crisis. So yes, he has personal responsibility for many of the things 2sheds lists.



I get what you mean. But he wasn't an MP during the austerity shit Cameron and Osborne brought in (or am I wrong?)

He's a libertarian. Which is, as far as I understand it, why he was so reluctant to impose lockdown.

Anyway. That's all I've got. I refuse to defend the dickhead anymore, but I'm trying to look at it objectively.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I agree with your sentiment. But is there any evidence that he was personally responsible for all that?
> 
> And I say that as someone who's partner is a nurse currently dealing with a whole lot of shit and me trying to make dad jokes to stop her crying over the shit she's going through on a daily basis. I think he may have been ill-advised on the herd community shit by people who are actually trained in this shit and got it totally wrong. And as far as PPE is concerned the entire world was caught short on that. We were all caught unawares. A few weeks ago I had a good job etc and now I'm on a benefit for the first time in my life. The whole fucking thing is bonkers.
> 
> My politics are are the polar opposite of Boris. But he's a guy. The people dancing on his grave are fucked up (imo).



Yes fair play - we were all caught unawares but the general running down of the NHS is the reason the nurses are now so overworked and stressed. And underpaid  . 

If they're going to value hedge fund gamblers as hundreds of times more valuable than nurses then what else is going to happen?


----------



## binka (Apr 6, 2020)

Ivan Drago gif


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes fair play - we were all caught unawares but the general running down of the NHS is the reason the nurses are now so overworked and stressed. And underpaid  .
> 
> If they're going to value hedge fund gamblers as hundreds of times more valuable than nurses then what else is going to happen?



I think a silver lining of this whole thing is that the people who actually matter will be valued a whole lot fucking more after this eventually dies down. It's a total paradigm shift.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes I'd like to see tories vote down pay rises for nurses now


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I think a silver lining of this whole thing is that the people who actually matter will be valued a whole lot fucking more after this eventually dies down. It's a total paradigm shift.


That is my hope. We may well be disappointed, though.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes I'd like to see tories vote down pay rises for nurses now



25k a year as a starting salary. It's unbelievable. Double that.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

And attract more nurses to the NHS at the same time - pay them something like what they're worth


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 6, 2020)

The nurse who was administering and keeping an eye on me during my chemo session today remarked on Johnson’s predicament, well before we heard of his move to an ICU.
”No matter how you feel about him, if he gets critical or possibly dies from this. The impact on all other Covid-19 patients could be devastating to their attitude toward their own recovery.”
Going on to say,”If they can’t save the PM, what chance have I got?”


----------



## A380 (Apr 6, 2020)

I want him to live as that is an expression of my humanity. I also want to see him standing to give an account of himself, and be held to account, at the inevitable enquiry.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

But the point is not about some unicorn notion of future pay rise from the vermin; it’s about the poor fuckers dying right now because of these cunts’ policy decisions.
Fuck Johnson.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 6, 2020)

JimW said:


> We got daily check ins, albeit local cadres not medics, when doing isolation in a tiny Chinese village ffs




How were they doing the checks Jim?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes I'd like to see tories vote down pay rises for nurses now


sorry sheds its not a laughing matter - you think it wouldnt happen? of course they would. The justifications for privatisation and sell-offs are going to be stronger than ever the state the economy will be in in 2021. Scorched earth awaits if they have their way


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I think a silver lining of this whole thing is that the people who actually matter will be valued a whole lot fucking more after this eventually dies down. It's a total paradigm shift.


That's what it feels like now but prepare to be disappointed when in 2023 it's like nothing ever happened and the Tories are further screwing the NHS. Don't be fooled by the emotions of the moment.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> sorry sheds its not a laughing matter - you think it wouldnt happen? of course they would. The justifications for privatisation and sell-offs are going to be stronger than ever the state the economy will be in in 2021. Scorched earth awaits if they have their way



Yes the  wasn't right - more of a :cynical let's see them do it: smiley


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> sorry sheds its not a laughing matter - you think it wouldnt happen? of course they would. The justifications for privatisation and sell-offs are going to be stronger than ever the state the economy will be in in 2021. Scorched earth awaits if they have their way


There will be a lot to play for, certainly. It won't happen in a vacuum here, though. I think there could be a wider reckoning internationally. Impossible to predict, imo, but while I hate the war analogies, the moral case of a nation's collective suffering does carry political weight.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> sorry sheds its not a laughing matter - you think it wouldnt happen? of course they would. The justifications for privatisation and sell-offs are going to be stronger than ever the state the economy will be in in 2021. Scorched earth awaits if they have their way


Absolutely agree with this. There's a lot of talk of systemic change for the better as a result of this. Do not bet on it.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I think a silver lining of this whole thing is that the people who actually matter will be valued a whole lot fucking more after this eventually dies down. It's a total paradigm shift.


All those low paid 'non essential' people have suddenly become a shitload more essential. And they should now be paid accordingly.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I agree with your sentiment. But is there any evidence that he was personally responsible for all that?
> 
> And I say that as someone who's partner is a nurse currently dealing with a whole lot of shit and me trying to make dad jokes to stop her crying over the shit she's going through on a daily basis. I think he may have been ill-advised on the herd community shit by people who are actually trained in this shit and got it totally wrong. And as far as PPE is concerned the entire world was caught short on that. We were all caught unawares. A few weeks ago I had a good job etc and now I'm on a benefit for the first time in my life. The whole fucking thing is bonkers.
> 
> My politics are are the polar opposite of Boris. But he's a guy. The people dancing on his grave are fucked up (imo).



It was building for some time though in China and at that point it was fairly obvious to most that it would be highly likely to head this way if it continued. I mean all they had to do was read the thread here to see how serious it was. I think caught off guard is pushing it a bit. If anything what I saw was constant jokes about it here by many higher echelons as if it could never happen here.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> He's a libertarian. Which is, as far as I understand it, why he was so reluctant to impose lockdown.


Subscribing to a political philosophy is not an excuse. The point isn't his reluctance, but the fact that he (and the cabinet) knew that a massive number of people would die as a result of it. For him not to put his reluctance to one side is unforgivable.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 6, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Absolutely agree with this. There's a lot of talk of systemic change for the better as a result of this. Do not bet on it.



That can only happen if collectively people start to build on it. There is a chance, but all be it a slim one.


----------



## binka (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm not sure if I want him to die or to make it through this as the knackered old husk of a man he thought he used to be


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> sorry sheds its not a laughing matter - you think it wouldnt happen? of course they would. The justifications for privatisation and sell-offs are going to be stronger than ever the state the economy will be in in 2021. Scorched earth awaits if they have their way



Their way is dead. Post-pandemic consensus instead.

Well I am a bit ahead of myself, the gains are not won yet, but all the potential is there and things like big government, tax and spend, basic income and stuff like that are back on the agenda at least.

The old ways had run out of steam anyway, even before this pandemic. The pandemic is the catalyst and the thing that makes change unavoidable, so I expect other things we were going to have to deal with this century anyway (climate, energy, the financial system, how much we work, wtf we are doing in general) will all end up mixed together and there we are, a new world. The hints have been there for a while.

Which reminds me that when Thatcher died I eventually ended up with the overwhelming feeling that it was the death of her ideas and what she stood for and ended up representing that I was really interested in.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Subscribing to a political philosophy is not an excuse. The point isn't his reluctance, but the fact that he (and the cabinet) knew that a massive number of people would die as a result of it. For him not to put his reluctance to one side is unforgivable.



Well, bear in mind he was being advised by the 'greatest minds in the UK medical industry' or whatever they call themselves. People he didnt appoint.

They got it spectacularly wrong, as the Swedish model is about to prove.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Subscribing to a political philosophy is not an excuse. The point isn't his reluctance, but the fact that he (and the cabinet) knew that a massive number of people would die as a result of it. For him not to put his reluctance to one side is unforgivable.


Yep.
Anyways...all this “libertarian” shite...Johnson is just a typical sociopathic Tory, happier to privilege the interests of financialised capital over those of the population at large.


----------



## Smoking kills (Apr 6, 2020)

Johnson (has) always dreamed of being thought of and remembered like a great WWII leader.  Churchill definitely, Hitler probably, Stalin probably not. I hope he doesn't end up being remembered like Tito.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 6, 2020)

IDS





Marty1 said:


> Yeah, exactly, makes me realise the risk we’re (drivers) in.
> 
> Spoke to DPD driver today who said there’s one of his fellow drivers who has almost certainly got the virus, coughing like fuck and sweaty, but still working as he can’t afford to be off work.  Fuck.



I hope you are ok. 

Its , as you know, been normal practise for ages in the delivery industry for people to work whilst ill. Same for people I know on zero hours contracts. Only now with this virus has it become an issue.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> That can only happen if collectively people start to build on it. There is a chance, but all be it a slim one.



Indeed - remember in the 70s when there were crowds of people protesting in the streets when a hospital was going to be closed. There's a possibility of that again when this has all settled down I think ... 


... once we've got a vaccine and some sort of treatment for it


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2020)

Smoking kills said:


> Johnson (has) always dreamed of being thought of and remembered like a great WWII leader.  Churchill definitely, Hitler probably, Stalin probably not. I hope he doesn't end up being remembered like Tito.


Left leg gone?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Indeed - remember in the 70s when there were crowds of people protesting in the streets when a hospital was going to be closed. There's a possibility of that again when this has all settled down I think ...
> 
> 
> ... once we've got a vaccine and some sort of treatment for it


Would love to believe that but it'll probably be more complaining posts on social media and the sharing of petitions, maybe a march :/


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 6, 2020)

Smoking kills said:


> Johnson (has) always dreamed of being thought of and remembered like a great WWII leader.  Churchill definitely, Hitler probably, Stalin probably not. I hope he doesn't end up being remembered like Tito.


Oh many in Yugoslavia were saddened by the passing of Tito. They felt he held the country together. Johnson is nothing like Tito.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 6, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Well, bear in mind he was being advised by the 'greatest minds in the UK medical industry' or whatever they call themselves. People he didnt appoint.
> 
> They got it spectacularly wrong, as the Swedish model is about to prove.


No, because the epidemiological advice accepted by the cabinet was that the herd immunity policy would cost at least 100,000 additional lives (a massive underestimate according to later modelling). Whether that was a price worth paying was a purely political decision, not a question of listening to experts.


----------



## oryx (Apr 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Indeed - remember in the 70s when there were crowds of people protesting in the streets when a hospital was going to be closed.



That does still happen, fortunately - there were large protests when our local hospital (Lewisham) was under threat.

I agree with your general point. 

I think that one of the by-products of this whole shitshow is that people (i.e. voters) may have more empathy for lower paid, essential workers and for people on benefits, having had more experience of the system. Probably belongs on another thread though...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> Their way is dead. Post-pandemic consensus instead.
> 
> Well I am a bit ahead of myself, the gains are not won yet, but all the potential is there and things like big government, tax and spend, basic income and stuff like that are back on the agenda at least.
> 
> ...


Of course the positive possibility is there, perhaps thin ends of wedges are going in. But its currently 5 more years of Tories in charge. The current party has ditched it "centrists" and has a lot of rabids in the ranks, still waiting patiently for Brexit deregulation too. They will act in the only way they know how, in the way they've spent their whole lives reasserting. Stakes are high. Their way is far from dead however sickly it looks to us. On which note...


----------



## Humberto (Apr 6, 2020)

As long as they see themselves as supermen and us as leeches, they can stay in over their heads. The silly brats. Libertarians are the scum of the Earth.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 7, 2020)

Raheem said:


> No, because the epidemiological advice accepted by the cabinet was that the herd immunity policy would cost at least 100,000 additional lives (a massive underestimate according to later modelling). Whether that was a price worth paying was a purely political decision, not a question of listening to experts.


Yes, we don't have to choose when apportioning blame, there's plenty to go around: our leading scientists and doctors enlisted the British people in a grotesque medical experiment they knew would lead to tens of thousands of deaths; and instead of seeking alternative advice, the cabinet signed off on it. 

Personally, I'm most concerned about what's gone so disastrously wrong at the top of our scientific and medical establishments, and how unscientific "orthodoxies" became so entrenched. There's some brutal questions ahead for the BMA, and our leading medical schools and universities. This rot is clearly systemic, and goes far deeper and wider than Cummings and his weirdos.

But as shown by countries that took a different path, the Dr. Strangeloves only do what politicians allow them to do.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

Raheem said:


> No, because the epidemiological advice accepted by the cabinet was that the herd immunity policy would cost at least 100,000 additional lives (a massive underestimate according to later modelling). Whether that was a price worth paying was a purely political decision, not a question of listening to experts.



My point stands. Boris Johnson was a mediocre journalist, turned (fuck knows how exactly) a very successful politican. Not a doctor. He was advised by the most senior doctors in the country. What do you suggest his motive was to adopt the herd immunity policy exactly? That he wanted to kill people?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I think a silver lining of this whole thing is that the people who actually matter will be valued a whole lot fucking more after this eventually dies down. It's a total paradigm shift.




May it be so.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> My point stands. Boris Johnson was a mediocre journalist, turned (fuck knows how exactly) a very successful politican. Not a doctor. He was advised by the most senior doctors in the country. What do you suggest his motive was to adopt the herd immunity policy exactly? That he wanted to kill people?



More that it fitted his political world view and that otherwise he didn't really care.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> My point stands. Boris Johnson was a mediocre journalist, turned (fuck knows how exactly) a very successful politican. Not a doctor. He was advised by the most senior doctors in the country. What do you suggest his motive was to adopt the herd immunity policy exactly? That he wanted to kill people?



Cummings was in his ear. You know what Cummings said don't you?


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Cummings was in his ear. You know what Cummings said don't you?



I'm not sure. But it didn't go down well.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2020)

Cummings said if old people had to die tough titty. In words as harsh as that. Johnson went along with it.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> Just for the record like...we haven't had a PM die in office since Palmerston in 1865.



almost as long as some have been posting on here


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> My point stands. Boris Johnson was a mediocre journalist, turned (fuck knows how exactly) a very successful politican. Not a doctor. He was advised by the most senior doctors in the country. What do you suggest his motive was to adopt the herd immunity policy exactly? That he wanted to kill people?


He had a duty to seek out opinions widely. His most senior doctors, for instance, were saying things that were dismaying senior doctors and epidemiologists of other countries. His job was to interrogate them and find out why they disagreed with one another. In the end this was a political decision to make. And yes, he is a mediocre person in every conceivable way, totally ill-equipped for any kind of leadership role, as he has demonstrated in every leadership role he has ever held. But 'I'm really shit at this' isn't an excuse when you've schemed to get yourself into the position to do 'this'.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> My point stands. Boris Johnson was a mediocre journalist, turned (fuck knows how exactly) a very successful politican. Not a doctor. He was advised by the most senior doctors in the country. What do you suggest his motive was to adopt the herd immunity policy exactly? That he wanted to kill people?


That killing people was preferable to placing restrictions on economic activity. His stupidity (and that of the cabinet) is that there wasn't really a choice about restricting the economy, because the pandemic would have done it anyway. His moral failing was his disregard for life.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 7, 2020)

The _Sunday Times_ gave probably the best summary when quoting an -- inevitably anonymous -- MP: in their words, Johnson's a "Darwinist" who believed in "survival of the fittest," and prioritized the economy (a stupid choice since what was proposed would've crashed it anyway, but there you go).

The doctors and scientists must absolutely be held to account, as must the medical schools and universities who've clearly been teaching disastrously wrongheaded info about epidemiology and virology for decades. But none of that gets politicians off the hook. There were other experts available, and they chose not to seek them out when confronted with the human toll.


----------



## Flavour (Apr 7, 2020)

That bit where he said he'd rather be dead in a ditch than agree to a brexit extension might age quite badly


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2020)

It was an easy answer that fitted with the malthusian/eugenicist/social darwinist thinking implicit to right libertarian politics. The amazing bit is how they expected people to just go with  it,.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He had a duty to seek out opinions widely. His most senior doctors, for instance, were saying things that were dismaying senior doctors and epidemiologists of other countries. His job was to interrogate them and find out why they disagreed with one another. In the end this was a political decision to make. And yes, he is a mediocre person in every conceivable way, totally ill-equipped to any kind of leadership role, as he has demonstrated in every leadership role he has ever held. But 'I'm really shit at this' isn't an excuse when you've schemed to get yourself into the position to do 'this'.



Sure, I get that. I agree, seeing him standing next to the chancellor in those first few briefings was toe-curling. He was totally uninformed and kept deferring to Rishi who seemed to actually know what was going on. He should be nowhere near No. 10. But I think the real culprits here are the 'experts'. Neil Ferguson, I'm looking at you.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

Flavour said:


> That bit where he said he'd rather be dead in a ditch than agree to a brexit extension might age quite badly



Too soon. But I'm nicking that....


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> My point stands. Boris Johnson was a mediocre journalist, turned (fuck knows how exactly) a very successful politican. Not a doctor. He was advised by the most senior doctors in the country. What do you suggest his motive was to adopt the herd immunity policy exactly? That he wanted to kill people?


Do you know for a fact who gave what advice and how the decisions were made?

Im not buying the version that Tory cabinet "were just following orders" from medical experts. I'm buying "best not disturb business" was their own overriding principal.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2020)

Raheem said:


> That killing people was preferable to placing restrictions on economic activity. His stupidity (and that of the cabinet) is that there wasn't really a choice about restricting the economy, because the pandemic would have done it anyway. His moral failing was his disregard for life.



He's displayed, throughout his entire career - in journalism and in politics - a disregard for any life but his own. If he dies, then I'll say some Latin over his grave: "Requiescat in Piss".


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Sure, I get that. I agree, seeing him standing next to the chancellor in those first few briefings was toe-curling. He was totally uninformed and kept deferring to Rishi who seemed to actually know what was going on. He should be nowhere near No. 10. But I think the real culprits here are the 'experts'. Neil Ferguson, I'm looking at you.


They don't get off scott free. There is a lot of blame to go around, after all. But Johnson has to be held to account for the decisions - that's what being the elected representative means. In addition, whatever hateful shit Cummings said, Cummings didn't make those decisions either. Johnson did.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He had a duty to seek out opinions widely. His most senior doctors, for instance, were saying things that were dismaying senior doctors and epidemiologists of other countries. His job was to interrogate them and find out why they disagreed with one another. In the end this was a political decision to make. And yes, he is a mediocre person in every conceivable way, totally ill-equipped for any kind of leadership role, as he has demonstrated in every leadership role he has ever held. But 'I'm really shit at this' isn't an excuse when you've schemed to get yourself into the position to do 'this'.


Exactly. He had the WHO saying the polar opposite, China on the phone reporting just how bad it was, and the _Lancet_ raising the alarm. Any remotely competent government would've sought alternative advice. Emphasis on remotely.

The scientific and medical failure has undoubtedly disturbed me the most. I want to know who taught our chief doctors and scientists this, when, and how it went under the radar for so long. But I'd be just as disturbed if it's used as an out for the people who empowered them.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> It was an easy answer that fitted with the malthusian/eugenicist/social darwinist thinking implicit to right libertarian politics. The amazing bit is how they expected people to just go with  it,.



Not a daft assumption if you take into account the vast numbers of the working class who vote Tory. If they are happy to vote against their own interests so regularly, why wouldn't they go along with this too? That must have been the thinking.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to send a message of support to boris johnson at this point 









						Global leaders send messages of support to Boris Johnson
					

Best wishes flood in from across the world for the UK prime minister and his family




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> My point stands. Boris Johnson was a mediocre journalist, turned (fuck knows how exactly) a very successful politican. Not a doctor. He was advised by the most senior doctors in the country. What do you suggest his motive was to adopt the herd immunity policy exactly? That he wanted to kill people?



So what else can we let him/the government off with both now and in the future? They can surely just shrug and go we "we followed the advice of the experts" for everything if you allow that to wash. "Economy problems? What do I know I'm just a journalist?"

I mean he couldn't even follow the advice not to shake people's hands which was pretty basic. 

I think it's pretty clear they didn't take it that seriously to begin with and wanted to ensure the flow of capital. That some people would die along the way which was acceptable collateral and they thought they could get away with that politically. When it was clear this wouldn't work and would be a disaster they fell in line and then started to blame the general public. 

 It again all feeds into that belief that they are untouchable. It won't happen to them. 

I think you're letting the government off to easily.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Sure, I get that. I agree, seeing him standing next to the chancellor in those first few briefings was toe-curling. He was totally uninformed and kept deferring to Rishi who seemed to actually know what was going on. He should be nowhere near No. 10. But I think the real culprits here are the 'experts'. Neil Ferguson, I'm looking at you.


If we have to name anyone, Vallance (tag-teamed with Cummings, which tells you all you need to know about his character) and Whitty are surely the most culpable. But yes, Ferguson has some severe questions to answer, likewise the entire SAGE team. As shown by Scotland's CMO parroting the same rubbish before she resigned for flouting her own advice two weeks' in a row, these views are (apologies for the phrase) endemic in our medical community.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

Smoking kills said:


> Johnson (has) always dreamed of being thought of and remembered like a great WWII leader.  Churchill definitely, Hitler probably, Stalin
> probably not. I hope he doesn't end up being remembered like Tito.


More like Ioannis Metaxas.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 7, 2020)

I hope he survives. 

This could be a political Road To Damascus moment. 

If he passes then they can argue the NHS isn't fit for purpose. Ergo, I hope he pulls through and sees the error of his ways and starts paying _all_ "essential workers" a decent wage. 

It's not impossible.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> I hope he survives.
> 
> This could be a political Road To Damascus moment.
> 
> ...



True dat. The tories went along with the Post War Social Contract for 30 years, gave the greatest change in conditions for working people that the country's ever seen. 


/hahahahaha


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> It's not impossible.


yes it is


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you think Boris Johnson’s hair is really that blonde or he dies?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Exactly. He had the WHO saying the polar opposite, China on the phone reporting just how bad it was, and the _Lancet_ raising the alarm. Any remotely competent government would've sought alternative advice. Emphasis on remotely.
> 
> The scientific and medical failure has undoubtedly disturbed me the most. I want to know who taught our chief doctors and scientists this, when, and how it went under the radar for so long. But I'd be just as disturbed if it's used as an out for the people who empowered them.



I'm not sure how much I believe the planning for herd immunity shit, though, in the sense that I'm far from convinced that was ever really Johnson's plan. Perhaps Cummings really believed it. I think Johnson just thought of it as something to say to justify inaction, and that the thing just wouldn't happen here. We'd somehow avoid it. Much the same was thought in Spain. So he finally about-faced when he realised no, it is going to happen here and I would have to actually do the mass-death thing, and no, I can't do that.

Still reflects incredibly badly on him.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> People can be on ventilators for 2-3 weeks before they recover or die, we are behind the curve of Italy & Spain, that are reporting around the 50/50 chance of recovery


really, it's 50 50?


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> I hope he survives.
> 
> This could be a political Road To Damascus moment.
> 
> ...


who is _they_?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not sure how much I believe the planning for herd immunity shit, though, in the sense that I'm far from convinced that was ever really Johnson's plan. Perhaps Cummings really believed it. I think Johnson just thought of it as something to say to justify inaction, and that the thing just wouldn't happen here. We'd somehow avoid it. Much the same was thought in Spain. So he finally about-faced when he realised no, it is going to happen here and I would have to actually do the mass-death thing, and no, I can't do that.
> 
> Still reflects incredibly badly on him.





> So he finally about-faced when he realised no, it is going to happen here and I would have to actually do the mass-death thing, and no, I can't do that.



I was with you until that point [/quote]


----------



## andysays (Apr 7, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> I hope he survives.
> 
> This could be a political Road To Damascus moment.
> 
> ...


Johnson isn't going to "see the error of his ways"

If we want things to change as a result of coronavirus, if we want all workers to be paid a decent wage, and for zero hours contracts and reliance on agency workers to be done away with, we are going to have to fight for it.

Any gains won't come about through the generosity of the ruling class, they will come about because we recognise our collective power and exert it for our collective benefit.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I was with you until that point


[/QUOTE]
You don't have to frame it in terms of him being a nice man. You can frame it in terms of not changing tack being a political disaster that would have seen him hounded from office.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 7, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> I hope he survives.
> 
> This could be a political Road To Damascus moment.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but one of them becoming Ill is not going to make them change their ways. Nor will this pandemic. 

They know what the money is like at the bottom. Their funds come directly from the people and organisations that have profited from our labour. They aren't going to give all that up as everything their power is built upon will not allow it. 

The only way to change that is for people to push back up. Not blindly hope they will see the error of their ways and suddenly allow workers more rights, reduced rents, etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2020)

TopCat said:


> really, it's 50 50?



Given his booze intake (supposedly a case of claret a week, at least), and the effect that will have had on his liver and his waistline, less than 50/50.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm sorry but one of them becoming Ill is not going to make them change their ways. Nor will this pandemic.
> 
> They know what the money is like at the bottom. Their funds come directly from the people and organisations that have profited from our labour. They aren't going to give all that up as everything their power is built upon will not allow it.
> 
> The only way to change that is for people to push back up. Not blindly hope they will see the error of their ways and suddenly allow workers more rights, reduced rents, etc.



The only thing that might bring change, is if they pass away in the Commons (and in the Conservative Associations) with the same prevalence as in the community (or greater), private healthcare or not.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 7, 2020)

andysays said:


> Johnson isn't going to "see the error of his ways"
> 
> If we want things to change as a result of coronavirus, if we want all workers to be paid a decent wage, and for zero hours contracts and reliance on agency workers to be done away with, we are going to have to fight for it.
> 
> Any gains won't come about through the generosity of the ruling class, they will come about because we recognise our collective power and exert it for our collective benefit.


Close the thread. Nailed it.


----------



## andysays (Apr 7, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm sorry but one of them becoming Ill is not going to make them change their ways. Nor will this pandemic.
> 
> They know what the money is like at the bottom. Their funds come directly from the people and organisations that have profited from our labour. They aren't going to give all that up as everything their power is built upon will not allow it.
> 
> *The only way to change that is for people to push back up.* Not blindly hope they will see the error of their ways and suddenly allow workers more rights, reduced rents, etc.


And my experience over recent days is that some people who haven't particularly spoken like that before are beginning to do so now


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Given his booze intake (supposedly a case of claret a week, at least), and the effect that will have had on his liver and his waistline, less than 50/50.


He's relatively young, though, by c19 terms, and they should have caught it early because, unlike others self-isolating with symptoms, he will have been monitored by doctors the whole time.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 7, 2020)

andysays said:


> And my experience over recent days is that some people who haven't particularly spoken like that before are beginning to do so now



There is definitely groundwork being laid.
(Or stuff being built on the groundwork that was already there.)


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's relatively young, though, by c19 terms, and they should have caught it early because, unlike others self-isolating with symptoms, he will have been monitored by doctors the whole time.



He probably doesn't have covid 19 any more, it'll be his own immune system trying to kill him now









						The Coronavirus Patients Betrayed by Their Own Immune Systems (Published 2020)
					

A “cytokine storm” becomes an all-too-frequent phenomenon, particularly among the young. But treatments are being tested.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## MrSki (Apr 7, 2020)

It's all about whether he has a glass chin isn't it?


----------



## keybored (Apr 7, 2020)

little_legs said:


>



Worth it for the comments alone.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

Hard to disagree with this summary


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 7, 2020)

Well. My optimistic post went well there didn't it. 

Im not very good at politix. Soz.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2020)

TopCat said:


> really, it's 50 50?




it’s slightly worse odds than that in his age bracket

what i’m not sure of is how many of those who recover from the extreme form are left with permanent damage like pulmonary fibrosis - my dad died from this and the average life expectancy after contracting it is 3-4 years


----------



## pesh (Apr 7, 2020)

Trump has announced America is sending thoughts and prayers so maybe that will balance it back out.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I get what you mean. But he wasn't an MP during the austerity shit Cameron and Osborne brought in (or am I wrong?)


 yes, you are. He's been an mp, mayor, cabinet minister and PM since 2001.  Mayor of London and then more senior posts since 2008 and so in the top 3 or 4 Tories from before austerity.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 7, 2020)

Raheem said:


> That killing people was preferable to placing restrictions on economic activity. His stupidity (and that of the cabinet) is that there wasn't really a choice about restricting the economy, because the pandemic would have done it anyway. His moral failing was his disregard for life.


This.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

Wilf said:


> yes, you are. He's been an mp, mayor, cabinet minister and PM since 2001.  Mayor of London and then more senior posts since 2008 and so in the top 3 or 4 Tories from before austerity.



He's definitely had a fairly mixed career, jumping in and out of parliament, so I think in some ways we're both right. Like myself he keeps getting sacked or 'moved on'.

This time for good by the looks.


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 7, 2020)

i hope he loses a couple of pounds and gets a decent haircut while in hospital


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have no wish to shuffle off just yet, but I'm under no illusions as to what would happen if it was a toss up between me and a 30 year old for the last ventilator.
> 
> A lot of experience of barrier nursing back in the day has come in handy now.


Do you have any tips to share, Sas, above and above wash your hands for 20 seconds in the correct manner?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 7, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> So what else can we let him/the government off with both now and in the future? They can surely just shrug and go we "we followed the advice of the experts" for everything if you allow that to wash. "Economy problems? What do I know I'm just a journalist?"
> 
> I mean he couldn't even follow the advice not to shake people's hands which was pretty basic.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is absolutely about Johnson et al keeping uk  capital flowing, risk taking neoliberalism and some kind of continuity Brexit  bullishness.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 7, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I don’t think anyone’s necessarily prioritising them Jez, but there’s no need to put them beyond comment either. As you suggest, we are living in depressing times indeed and having the bad news delivered by robots with the screen appeal of Lurch is a source of mild ironic amusement to many. Reprimanding people who comment on suchlike is a uniquely hypocritical U75 phenomena indulged in by certain posters to certain posters, but overlooked when it's done by posters they otherwise approve of.


Totally fair comment -all you say taken in board.
Mind, her own stupidity has done for her as CMO!


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> i hope he loses a couple of pounds and gets a decent haircut while in hospital


there is a hairdressers, on the ground floor next to phlebotomy


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

pesh said:


> Trump has announced America is sending thoughts and prayers so maybe that will balance it back out.


Only if Kenneth Copeland is leading the righteous rant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's relatively young, though, by c19 terms, and they should have caught it early because, unlike others self-isolating with symptoms, he will have been monitored by doctors the whole time.


As you've pointed out above I think, there's no actual treatment for cv so catching it early not that handy


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> He's pretty young by c21 terms too


He's also pretty rich, by anyone's terms. I know the virus doesn't care about wealth but early diagnosis certainly seems to.


----------



## JimW (Apr 7, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> How were they doing the checks Jim?


Contact through WeChat including us self-reporting temperatures daily. Did come round to stand by the gate a few times too.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

Whilst I understand that many on these boards feel anguish at those wishing Johnson ill. And I myself have wished death on many, including some Tories. The way their party and a majority of it’s members are now being seen as hypocrites and liars regarding their false support for the NHS and care services by clapping and singing the praises for something they want privatised.
You only have to read MrSki, thread in the Health forum to realise how and why people may wish ill on those responsible for the destruction and selling off of health services and the shambles they have become in many parts of the UK.

ETA: I am currently ramped up on steroids and wolfing on Soreen and coffee. No doubt I will be bolloxed in the morning.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

TopCat said:


> really, it's 50 50?



50/50 chance of surviving is the figure widely reported, but as I skim-read the last dozen or so pages, someone mentioned that was the recovery rate for of all C-19 intensive care unit cases, whereas recovery is even less for those that end-up on ventilators, and they seem correct.



> Probably the best published information we have so far is from the Intensive Care National Audit and Research Center (ICNARC) in the UK. Of 165 patients admitted to ICUs, 79 (48%) died. Of the 98 patients who received advanced respiratory support—defined as invasive ventilation, BPAP or CPAP via endotracheal tube, or tracheostomy, or extracorporeal respiratory support—66% died.
> 
> Compare that to the 36% mortality rate of non-COVID patients receiving advanced respiratory support reported to ICNARC from 2017 to 2019.
> 
> ...



And, for a lot that survive, their future could be fairly grim.



> For those who manage to defeat the virus and come off ventilators, the really hard part begins. Many will suffer long-term physical, mental and emotional issues, according to a staggering body of medical and scientific studies. Even a year after leaving the intensive care unit, many people experience post-traumatic stress disorder, Alzheimer’s-like cognitive deficits, depression, lost jobs and problems with daily activities such as bathing and eating.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/03/coronavirus-survivors-recovery/



Assuming reports are true, he has received oxygen, but hasn't [yet] been put on invasive ventilation.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> 50/50 chance of surviving is the figure widely reported, but as I skim-read the last dozen or so pages, someone mentioned that was the recovery rate for of all C-19 intensive care unit cases, whereas recovery is even less for those that end-up on ventilators, and they seem correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reports that he hasn't been put on a ventilator are coming from downing Street alongside the stuff about "precautionary" intensive care. I suspect complete bullshit but the media are not questioning it.


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2020)

Lot of this about. 
Don't get caught out clapping for the nhs today


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> 50/50 chance of surviving is the figure widely reported, but as I skim-read the last dozen or so pages, someone mentioned that was the recovery rate for of all C-19 intensive care unit cases, whereas recovery is even less for those that end-up on ventilators, and they seem correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how can we know what happens to people  a year after they’ve recovered from a virus discovered a few months ago?


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Cummings said if old people had to die tough titty. In words as harsh as that. Johnson went along with it.



And his Uncle dies, was it yesterday as this virus is no respecter of class for sure. In fact the more people you seem to know and meet and greet the higher the chance you have of getting it. Survival of the fittest libertarian types are having a rude wake-up call socioeconomically speaking.

 If Johnson survives this he may have some Damascene conversion to be a better human being as he staggers around in his post-Virus world lucky to be alive saved by the NHS. Well we have to dream in these dark times , don't we ?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> Lot of this about.
> Don't get caught out clapping for the nhs today
> 
> View attachment 205290


Well, she can fuck off. And the horse she rode in on. 

I won't wish him dead, but I'm fucked if I'm clapping for the cunt.


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2020)

lefteri said:


> how can we know what happens to people  a year after they’ve recovered from a virus discovered a few months ago?


I think that last bit was about your prospects if you have been unconscious and required a ventilator to keep you alive for any reason ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

lefteri said:


> how can we know what happens to people  a year after they’ve recovered from a virus discovered a few months ago?



If your read the link, that is generally what happens to people who have had invasive ventilation, it's not specific to C-19 cases.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> If Johnson survives this he may have some Damascene conversion to be a better human being as he staggers around in his post-Virus world lucky to be alive saved by the NHS. Well we have to dream in these dark times , don't we ?


We can dream a lot better than clutching for straws


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> If your read the link, that is generally what happens to people who have had invasive ventilation, it's not specific to C-19 cases.



right, the bit you quoted is misleading without the context then (not aimed at you btw)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Well, she can fuck off. And the horse she rode in on.
> 
> I won't wish him dead, but I'm fucked if I'm clapping for the cunt.



Clap him the way Bono clapped for African children.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

For those that want a doctor explains with your breakfast....
for that want to know how it ends.....

look away now. (15.30 onwards gets most interesting) The short summary is that you drown in your own fluids - an absolutely horrible way to die. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy and Johnson doesn't qualify.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> If Johnson survives this he may have some Damascene conversion to be a better human being as he staggers around in his post-Virus world lucky to be alive saved by the NHS. Well we have to dream in these dark times , don't we ?


I imagine any conversion would be akin to when Homer Simpson had an epiphany and became a St Francis copycat. Fictional and for a laugh.


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2020)

Whatever happens with him there’s no doubt this will make people more careful and more aware, maybe even the trumpers. You could see it as him inadvertently accidentally saving lives.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

And then this morning on the BBC you get IDS followed by Gove, praising Johnson for his tenacity and my first thoughts were if only Hunt were here.
It would look like Brutus, Cassius and Albinus waiting to strike Caesar down.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 7, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> And then this morning on the BBC you get IDS followed by Gove, praising Johnson for his tenacity and my first thoughts were if only Hunt were here.
> It would look like Brutus, Cassius and Albinus waiting to strike Caesar down.



Hunt wouldn't have won the election, we'd have a hung parliament with Dianne Abbott leading the daily press conferences.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

His last (selfless) act was to change attitudes and behaviours and thus lives. Teetotalling militant veggies like Charles and Jezza can take some grim satisfaction in their lifestyle choices to date - they seem to have been spared this grim reaping.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Hunt wouldn't have won the election, we'd have a hung parliament with Dianne Abbott leading the daily press conferences.


There are worse, unimagined horrors that we can only glimpse in the shadows of roads less travelled...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> As you've pointed out above I think, there's no actual treatment for cv so catching it early not that handy



It's still useful from a perspective of getting him drugged up and on 02 nice and early.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 7, 2020)

I can't shake the idea that not only was he cavalier about it, he got the virus basically on purpose for show, like getting 'stuck' on the zip line, because he figured it'd somehow look good and he'd be fine.

Why apart from Bolsanaro has almost everyone else in high office managed to avoid it?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

So...they couldn't spin up anything +ive to say for the am news cycle, then?
Hmmm


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 7, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I can't shake the idea that not only was he cavalier about it, he got the virus basically on purpose for show, like getting 'stuck' on the zip line, because he figured it'd somehow look good and he'd be fine.
> 
> Why apart from Bolsanaro has almost everyone else in high office managed to avoid it?



Clearly he's extremely narcissistic and he thought he'd be fine. He's not in touch with reality and he thinks he can do what he likes, and to an extent he's been able to do that. I think it must have been a real shock when he realised this was something he couldn't lie and bluff his way through - the intrusion of a reality he couldn't control -  but his initial response was his usual one of a denial of reality in favour of his own fantasy.


----------



## LDC (Apr 7, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I can't shake the idea that not only was he cavalier about it, he got the virus basically on purpose for show, like getting 'stuck' on the zip line, because he figured it'd somehow look good and he'd be fine.
> 
> Why apart from Bolsanaro has almost everyone else in high office managed to avoid it?



Plenty of doctors I know had that kind of attitude until the last few weeks though as well. What's the fuss, I'm not going to take any precautions, I just want it now then I'll be fine, etc etc so he's hardly unique if he was cavalier about getting it.

Some people are slightly losing the plot and veering into conspiracy theory with this. He's not that ill, he's dead already, it's all a show, etc.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

Johnson would have been safer if he remained in his fridge of invisibility.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> Lot of this about.
> Don't get caught out clapping for the nhs today
> 
> View attachment 205290



with how he’s put it about over the years I don’t think he needs any help with #clapforboris


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 7, 2020)

I also think a few weeks ago there wasn't the same awareness then that relatively young people with no known underlying health condition were at such risk. We know there's the risk of viral load and it might be that some people who've died had underlying conditions that were undiagnosed but at the moment we don't really know why some people who don't fall into the known vulnerable categories are more at risk than others.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 7, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I can't shake the idea that not only was he cavalier about it, he got the virus basically on purpose for show, like getting 'stuck' on the zip line, because he figured it'd somehow look good and he'd be fine.
> 
> Why apart from Bolsanaro has almost everyone else in high office managed to avoid it?



Hmm, not sure that's entirely true depending on the definition of 'high office' of course. It seemed almost trendy for your health minister to get it when this first started.

Nadine Dorries, Health Minister, was the first to get it here. Showing her first symptoms on the day she had a meeting with Johnson...









						Coronavirus: Health minister Nadine Dorries tests positive
					

Nadine Dorries is self-isolating at home, while another MP says she has been advised to do the same.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> If Johnson survives this he may have some Damascene conversion to be a better human being as he staggers around in his post-Virus world lucky to be alive saved by the NHS. Well we have to dream in these dark times , don't we ?



If doctors tell Johnson that he beat the odds and survived because a dedicated team of NHS workers worked extremely hard to save him, the thing he'll take away from that conversation is that he beat the virus because he's special, just like he always knew he was.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> ... inadvertently accidentally ...


I’m not sure if this is a tautology, a pleonasm, or a tautological pleonasm, but it’s one of those.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 7, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> The reports that he hasn't been put on a ventilator are coming from downing Street alongside the stuff about "precautionary" intensive care. I suspect complete bullshit but the media are not questioning it.





cupid_stunt said:


> 50/50 chance of surviving is the figure widely reported, but as I skim-read the last dozen or so pages, someone mentioned that was the recovery rate for of all C-19 intensive care unit cases, whereas recovery is even less for those that end-up on ventilators, and they seem correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At this point does anyone believe Johnson is _not_ on a ventilator?

His "gone to hospital for tests" was the "move to ICU" and his "move to ICU" was "put on a ventilator".

When we hear "the prime minister is very poorly" you know he's a goner.

I said he'd get through this earlier in the thread because the doctors would do everything they can, especially being the head of state. We'll they've done that, so it really is last chance cigar for the dude. Its on him now, and I hadn't considered his health. I'm not that convinced he will survive.

Either outcome will be intolerable - not because he'd be alive or dead, but the reaction of the meeja and the fawning goons all over Facebook with their "we love u bozzaaaah" nonsense and moaning about the "lefties" gloating.

A few weeks back I saw some guy going on about how if "Jezza" got it it would be the best year ever. Buch of hypocrites honestly.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> A few weeks back I saw some guy going on about how if jezza got it it would be the best year ever. Buch of Hypocrites honestly.



What if Trump got it?

I actually have sympathy for Boris on this one but if Donald got the bat-flu... hmmm... I'm usually a compassionate person but I don't think I'd be willing his survival.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 7, 2020)

I think the prime minister dying will be frightening for a lot of people. I can imagine that will be really quite scary to children regardless of their parents politics. And it's certainly not going to make anything easier on the frontline of healthcare.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

‘Mr Johnson has asked Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab to deputise "where necessary"’.

Mr Johnson has not done any such thing. He’s very ill.  The idea that he’s sitting up in bed with a pile of dossiers on his lap dictating memos over Zoom is bizarre.  From my limited experience of ICU people there are _not well_.


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I think the prime minister dying will be frightening for a lot of people. I can imagine that will be really quite scary to a lot of children regardless of their parents politics. And it's certainly not going to make anything easier on the frontline of healthcare.


Yep. Everything is already the weirdest and most disorienting many of us in this country have seen in our sheltered lifetimes and the pm dying in the middle of it would not help. Him getting really sick probably has done some good but yeah, and an unelected pm not better in the circumstances.


----------



## LDC (Apr 7, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I think the prime minister dying will be frightening for a lot of people. I can imagine that will be really quite scary to children regardless of their parents politics. And it's certainly not going to make anything easier on the frontline of healthcare.



Someone made a very good point earlier that it'll be quite upsetting for other people with CV symptoms, especially those with worse ones.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> What if Trump got it?
> 
> I actually have sympathy for Boris on this one but if Donald got the bat-flu... hmmm... I'm usually a compassionate person but I don't think I'd be willing his survival.



Honestly my first reaction to the what if is 🤷‍♂️.

I can't quite muster strong feelings for these politicos either way. Their politics, yes, but them as people? I don't know them, I've never met them, the only picture we get from them are through the media lens.

It's sad people are dying and I wish it wasn't happening, but mustering an extreme emotional response to every person's death as if I knew them, whether that's _willing_ survival (which is as pointless as clapping for NHS cash to magically appear) or _hoping_ for death, would be quite frankly exhausting and unhealthy.

Edit to add, for the people suffering from. COVID19, for the government, and for NHS morale these deaths of high importance individuals would be very bad.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> ‘Mr Johnson has asked Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab to deputise "where necessary"’.
> 
> Mr Johnson has not done any such thing. He’s very ill.  The idea that he’s sitting up in bed with a pile of dossiers on his lap dictating memos over Zoom is bizarre.  From my limited experience of ICU people there are _not well_.



He's allegedly still conscious. It doesn't take much to authorise his successor.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> ‘Mr Johnson has asked Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab to deputise "where necessary"’.
> 
> Mr Johnson has not done any such thing. He’s very ill.  The idea that he’s sitting up in bed with a pile of dossiers on his lap dictating memos over Zoom is bizarre.  From my limited experience of ICU people there are _not well_.



No he's just gone to ICU as a precaution on the off-chance that doctors might think it an idea to pop him on a ventilator for a wee while, out of an abundance of caution.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 7, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I think the prime minister dying will be frightening for a lot of people. I can imagine that will be really quite scary to children regardless of their parents politics. And it's certainly not going to make anything easier on the frontline of healthcare.



Exactly. If they can’t save the PM, what chance me?


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> He's allegedly still conscious. It doesn't take much to authorise his successor.


20 hours since the last tweet purportedly by him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> No he's just gone to ICU as a precaution on the off-chance that doctors feel it might be a an idea to pop him on a ventilator for a wee while, out of an abundance of caution.


I find that the NHS always gives up ICU beds to people as a precaution in case they might need to be in ICU at some point in the future.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> He's allegedly still conscious. It doesn't take much to authorise his successor.


He had no need, though. Raab would have been deputising anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> It's still useful from a perspective of getting him drugged up and on 02 nice and early.


Yeh but surely they could give him a phone on a decent network with better connectivity


----------



## chilango (Apr 7, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I think the prime minister dying will be frightening for a lot of people. I can imagine that will be really quite scary to children regardless of their parents politics. And it's certainly not going to make anything easier on the frontline of healthcare.



My daughter asked me last night if we were getting a new Prime Minister.

She's in tears at bed time most nights right now and doesn't want to leave us alone.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

I suspect that this adds to the gathering logic for a GNU. Firstly, if Johnson pulls through, the recovery time and rest is likely to be a matter of weeks and not days. Decisions will have to be made about who is governing and how and for how long it would be necessary. The CS would, I assume, now be drawing up proposals to ‘move beyond politics’ and to have a cabinet of ‘all of the talents’ for reassurance and order purposes.

Second, the election of Starmer and the assurances he’s offered about not ‘scoring points’ were clearly carefully scripted and in lock step with Johnson’s letter offering partnership talks and Privy Council access. GNU was already on the agenda, the health of the PM makes it more

Third, as the Virus becomes ‘real’ in the popular consciousness (and Johnson being ill will affect this considerably) the Tories will want to share the effort (blame) as the peak arrives.

Fourth, the time for the new consensus that is going to be needed here is most definitely coming. That consensus is state capitalism to bail out capital. History indicates that this works better and achieves consent quicker under GNU exceptionalism.

I hope Johnson recovers, but whether he does or does not, the political and democratic crisis we are living through (and which his condition sharpens) is unprecedented in all of our lives


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

My younger daughter (20) lives in Edinburgh. She experiences depression and a load of other issues. It’s very, very hard on her that she can’t come to us when she needs to. And frankly that’s hard on us too.

So, yeah. It’s not all fun.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> My daughter asked me last night if we were getting a new Prime Minister.
> 
> She's in tears at bed time most nights right now and doesn't want to leave us alone.



There's a whole generation here which is going to have a very weird upbringing. My son is 3. He doesn't live with me unfortunately so we are maintaining contact through Skype and will be for the foreseeable future. He'll also grow up thinking social distancing is normal, because even when the lockdown is lifted it's going to take people a very long time to feel comfortable doing things like shake hands. It's so sad.


----------



## chilango (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah. I remember the impact childhood fear of the bomb had my generation. This will be way worse.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Someones going to have to pull that fridge meme out again





Petcha said:


> I agree with your sentiment. But is there any evidence that he was personally responsible for all that?



Yes. He is the fucking Prime Minister


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

_Not on ventilator._
This morning's line.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

An intensive care consultant just said in an interview with Adam Boulton, on Sky, that surviving ICU patients often suffer very long term psychological cognitive and physical problems which need to be dealt with.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> _Not on ventilator._
> This morning's line.


Not dead. He’s being buried as a precaution.


----------



## LDC (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> _Not on ventilator._
> This morning's line.



I believe that. The hospital have said he's on 4l of oxygen flow, probably nasally.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> He'll also grow up thinking social distancing is normal, because even when the lockdown is lifted it's going to take people a very long time to feel comfortable doing things like shake hands. It's so sad.


I don't think that's true. My impression of people from east asia who have been through this before is whilst they are perhaps generally more germ aware there isn't any hang up about permanent social distancing.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

~


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I don't think that's true. My impression of people from east asia who have been through this before is whilst they are perhaps generally more germ aware there isn't any hang up about permanent social distancing.



Nobody's been through this since 1918. Bird flu kind of pales in comparison to whats going on here.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I believe that. The hospital have said he's on 4l of oxygen flow, probably nasally.


Bow to greater knowledge of such matters, but I still don't believe a single word they're saying.


----------



## Cid (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Bow to greater knowledge of such matters, but I still don't believe a single word they're saying.



This is the hospital issuing a statement though... There may at least be a bit more ethical thought behind that. Though obviously someone will have released them to make that statement.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

Cid said:


> This is the hospital issuing a statement though... There may at least be a bit more ethical thought behind that. Though obviously someone will have released them to make that statement.


hmmm


----------



## nogojones (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Well, bear in mind he was being advised by the 'greatest minds in the UK medical industry' or whatever they call themselves. People he didnt appoint.
> 
> They got it spectacularly wrong, as the Swedish model is about to prove.


He was being advised by people the tories appointed to give credence to their policy. These are political apointments. Just look at how the ACMD works


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> _Not on ventilator._
> This morning's line.


= we're working out how to tell you


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Nobody's been through this since 1918. Bird flu kind of pales in comparison to whats going on here.


I disagree, but IMO the issue remains people maintaining physical distancing rather than some future fear of handshakes.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> My point stands. Boris Johnson was a mediocre journalist, turned (fuck knows how exactly) a very successful politican. Not a doctor. He was advised by the most senior doctors in the country. What do you suggest his motive was to adopt the herd immunity policy exactly? That he wanted to kill people?


That economic activity was more important to the people who he cared about than the lives of hundreds of thousands of old and infirm


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> _Not on ventilator._
> This morning's line.



I wonder if hospitals possess any pieces of kit which resemble ventilators, and perform similar tasks, but that are not, strictly speaking, ventilators.   

/CT


----------



## Raheem (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> _Not on ventilator._
> This morning's line.


"We didn't burn him!"


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Nobody's been through this since 1918. Bird flu kind of pales in comparison to whats going on here.



SARS in Hong Kong was a lot worse than bird flu - it killed almost 300 people, including dozens of health workers, and was all the more terrifying because mainland China was being very secretive about this new virus that had a death rate of nearly 10%. Life did return to normal afterwards, but people there are now a lot more likely to wear face masks when they have minor cold and flu symptoms, and they started taking such measures very seriously indeed when the coronavirus outbreak first surfaced.


----------



## LDC (Apr 7, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I wonder if hospitals possess any pieces of kit which resemble ventilators, and perform similar tasks, but that are not, strictly speaking, ventilators.
> 
> /CT



CPAP, etc etc. Yeah there's a few things some people end up on on first before they de-saturate and end up tubed and ventilated. 

kropotkin and Edie and others know more.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> My daughter asked me last night if we were getting a new Prime Minister.
> 
> She's in tears at bed time most nights right now and doesn't want to leave us alone.



It was a bit of a shock to me to realize that quite a few people actually _like _Johnson. The outpourings of grief at Diana's death made me realize just how far removed I am from how other people in the UK feel. If he does die I wonder whether we'll get similar.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

nogojones said:


> He was being advised by people the tories appointed to give credence to their policy. These are political apointments. Just look at how the ACMD works


Like most people on here I know pretty much nothing about succesful ways to manage corona virus but I'm intrigued as how the government came to the decision about herd community . So was Patrick Vallances advice on herd immunity just a theoretical justification for a decsion already made or did it influence the governments decsion?


----------



## pesh (Apr 7, 2020)

[


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I wonder if hospitals possess any pieces of kit which resemble ventilators, and perform similar tasks, but that are not, strictly speaking, ventilators.
> 
> /CT


you think some nurse might have hooked him up to a printer for the lols? worth it.


----------



## chilango (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It was a bit of a shock to me to realize that quite a few people actually _like _Johnson. The outpourings of grief at Diana's death made me realize just how far removed I am from how other people in the UK feel. If he does die I wonder whether we'll get similar.



Oh she doesn't _like_ Johnson. She had the misfortune to meet May a couple of years back so I guess the PM is a slightly more concrete symbol for her because of that.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I know, it’s fucked up.
> 
> We (Amazon drivers) have to take a thermometer reading every morning now before starting work and get PPE disposable gloves, hand sanitiser and face masks - DPD guy was in shorts and a t-shirt and said they weren’t offered any PPE.
> 
> This just popped up in my news feed:



Have you spoke to a union Marty? This is, it goes without saying, a fucking disgrace. Are you in London?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> SARS in Hong Kong was a lot worse than bird flu - it killed almost 300 people, including dozens of health workers, and was all the more terrifying because mainland China was being very secretive about this new virus that had a death rate of nearly 10%. Life did return to normal afterwards, but people there are now a lot more likely to wear face masks when they have minor cold and flu symptoms, and they started taking such measures very seriously indeed when the coronavirus outbreak first surfaced.


seeing the number of men washing hands in club/pub toilets before lockdown made me realise how many people dont normally do so! Hopefully that will be something that sticks.



The39thStep said:


> Like most people on here I know pretty much nothing about succesful ways to manage corona virus but I'm intrigued as how the government came to the decision about herd community . So was Patrick Vallances advice on herd immunity just a theoretical justification for a decsion already made or did it influence the governments decsion?


we'll never know for sure as whatever versions we may come to hear will be steeped in blaming others  and escaping personal responsibility.
what we do know is these Tories are capitalism above all else, and have a penchant for eugenics, so Im perfectly happy to conclude they went with it because they wanted it. The Daily Telegraphs "good for business cull" is the deeper latent ideology at work here.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Like most people on here I know pretty much nothing about succesful ways to manage corona virus but I'm intrigued as how the government came to the decision about herd community . So was Patrick Vallances advice on herd immunity just a theoretical justification for a decsion already made or did it influence the governments decsion?


I'm not sure how this appointee works personally, but I suspect a bit of both.

I use the ACMD as an example of how these appointees work - They advise, but if their advice doesn't match the political will of the government they no longer work as advisors.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> ‘Mr Johnson has asked Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab to deputise "where necessary"’.
> 
> Mr Johnson has not done any such thing. He’s very ill.  The idea that he’s sitting up in bed with a pile of dossiers on his lap dictating memos over Zoom is bizarre.  From my limited experience of ICU people there are _not well_.


From my limited experience of ITU, pretty much everybody in there tends to be sedated to a greater or lesser degree. Certainly - medical needs apart - not in the state you'd want someone to be in to be making national decisions.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> Oh she doesn't _like_ Johnson. She had the misfortune to meet May a couple of years back so I guess the PM is a slightly more concrete symbol for her because of that.



Ahhhhh sorry I didn't mean to suggest _she _liked him (that'd virtually be an insult  ) , your post was just a convenient hook to hang mine on.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 7, 2020)

Tbh this does make the situation much scarier. I can imagine if I was about to go to hospital myself I'd be terrified.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes along the lines of when people are young they realize we're all going to die as a sort of theoretical possibility. As you get older ....


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 7, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I wonder if hospitals possess any pieces of kit which resemble ventilators, and perform similar tasks, but that are not, strictly speaking, ventilators.
> 
> /CT


How about a faulty ventilator?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It was a bit of a shock to me to realize that quite a few people actually _like _Johnson. The outpourings of grief at Diana's death made me realize just how far removed I am from how other people in the UK feel. If he does die I wonder whether we'll get similar.


A sociological experiment worth pursuing, I'd have thought.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> _Not on ventilator._
> This morning's line.


So, he's on a ventilator, then?


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

How many people (apart from just  Carrie and the unborn) has he wilfully infected by his cavalier attitude as to the rules don't apply to me, I'm invulnerable. 

Actions have consequences as he is sadly finding out. Consequences that requires experts to solve them if they can.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

At this stage the 'planning' must all be about buying time, I'd imagine.
So much to put in place for if/when.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> An intensive care consultant just said in an interview with Adam Boulton, on Sky, that surviving ICU patients often suffer very long term psychological cognitive and physical problems which need to be dealt with.


There was a study done a few years ago which noted that a lot of the sedatives/anaesthesia that is used routinely in ITU leaves people physically sedated, but often in quite psychotic mental states - nightmares, delusions, all the rest. Added to which, ITUs are not particularly relaxing places to be at the best of times.

(I spent altogether too much time in ITUs when Mrs E #1 made a few of her more determined suicide attempts...including at St Thomas', where the views are amazing, even if the reason for being there was anything but)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I suspect that this adds to the gathering logic for a GNU. Firstly, if Johnson pulls through, the recovery time and rest is likely to be a matter of weeks and not days. Decisions will have to be made about who is governing and how and for how long it would be necessary. The CS would, I assume, now be drawing up proposals to ‘move beyond politics’ and to have a cabinet off ‘all of the talents’.
> 
> Second, the election of Starmer and the assurances he’s offered about not ‘scoring points’ were clearly carefully scripted and in lock step with Johnson’s letter offering partnership talks and Privy Council access. GNU was already on the agenda, the health of the PM makes it more
> 
> ...


Desperate stuff. 

Your 2. Starmer has been a member of the pc for three years, so dk where this privy council access coming from... The tories may want to share the blame. But they've left it rather late. Oh and the letter of 4 April doesn't mention the pc

 If Johnson rolls a seven and then Labour enter a gnu or whatnot it will be too late for the narrative you suggest. Indeed it's too late now as God sent the cv but the tories let it out everywhere. More than 5000 dead, the economy in a desperate situation, and still no concrete moves to bring Labour in to share the blame. Don't think your sc really holds water, it's not really worked here or in the USA as you suggest, where it took a world war to get the economy out of the great depression. You may be thinking of the govt during WW2. But that relied on great alliances, on the Americans giving great assistance, on debts only paid off in recent years. I don't think a gnú will operate before another 5000 people have died and the narrative may well be it took 10000 people to die and the economy to fall apart before the tory party stopped putting party before country

Yeh nothing will go back to how it was before. But far from the parties being in lock step they're dancing round each other, with labour wary of being whipping boys like the Lib Dems were. The Labour leadership would have to be remarkably stupid not to think the tories might try to pin loads of shit on them.


----------



## killer b (Apr 7, 2020)

Mrs B has an academic interest in Michael Gove, and reckons that when he lies - which he does, a lot - it's never in definitive terms. So Gove saying categorically this morning that Johnson isn't on a ventilator probably means he's not on a ventilator. He also said, for example, that he's not aware whether Johnson has been diagnosed with pneumonia - which means he's definitely been diagnosed with pneumonia.


----------



## xes (Apr 7, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Hmm, not sure that's entirely true depending on the definition of 'high office' of course. It seemed almost trendy for your health minister to get it when this first started.
> 
> Nadine Dorries, Health Minister, was the first to get it here. Showing her first symptoms on the day she had a meeting with Johnson...
> 
> ...


Doesn't Chris Whitty also have it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It was a bit of a shock to me to realize that quite a few people actually _like _Johnson. The outpourings of grief at Diana's death made me realize just how far removed I am from how other people in the UK feel. If he does die I wonder whether we'll get similar.


The grief at Diana's death was in large part two fingers to the rest of the royal family


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 7, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I believe that. The hospital have said he's on 4l of oxygen flow, probably nasally.



Why is he taking up an ICU bed if he's only on nasal o2?


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 7, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Why is he taking up an ICU bed if he's only on nasal o2?



Apparently he's only there as a precaution, so presumably not in an ICU bed - perhaps sitting in a chair trying not to get in the way or something.


----------



## LDC (Apr 7, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Why is he taking up an ICU bed if he's only on nasal o2?



That's not completely unusual afaik. There's different levels of care in ICU, and not everyone in an ICU unit is tubed and ventilated. But like I said others know about that side of things better than I do. There's no doubt he's fucking ill though, maybe not critically so, but some people deteriorate very quickly and the ability to manage that efficiently is important.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The grief at Diana's death was in large part two fingers to the rest of the royal family



Ah ok that makes sense ta. I do try to avoid finding out what's going on with the royals - a bit like the Archers I get confused as to which is which.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> Mrs B has an academic interest in Michael Gove,



PhD in Cuntology?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Ah ok that makes sense ta. I do try to avoid finding out what's going on with the royals - a bit like the Archers I get confused as to which is which.


The women have lamentable luck with men, the men have business difficulties.


----------



## LDC (Apr 7, 2020)

xes said:


> Doesn't Chris Whitty also have it?



He's recovered and was back at the daily briefing yesterday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Why is he taking up an ICU bed if he's only on nasal o2?


Because he's an entitled pos


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The women have lamentable luck with men, the men have business difficulties.



Yep that works in the main for the Archers too.


----------



## killer b (Apr 7, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> PhD in Cuntology?


her area of research is the academisation of the British education system, so yeah more or less.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Have you spoke to a union Marty? This is, it goes without saying, a fucking disgrace. Are you in London?


you think amazon allow unions? and if they did that this person would be a member?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Desperate stuff.
> 
> Your 2. Starmer has been a member of the pc for three years, so dk where this privy council access coming from... The tories may want to share the blame. But they've left it rather late. Oh and the letter of 4 April doesn't mention the pc
> 
> ...



On the PC briefings that comes from Starmer who mentioned it twice on Marr on Sunday. Johnson agreed his request for briefings in their call.

On your second point my argument is this: there is a growing consensus - accelerated by the election of Starmer - about the the type of steps and measures necessary to protect capitalism post the immediate crisis. I agree with you that a week ago a GNU looked remote for many reasons: their majority, their arrogant initial response and because Labour could conceive of GNU as a purely blame sharing tactic.If Johnson dies or is incapacitated for months then I think the likelihood of it radically increases because the SCS, the media and capital will increasingly see the need for one


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There's different levels of care in ICU


Yup. There’s all sorts of reasons to be in ICU. And to be fair, some of those reasons might be for reasons of observation.  But nobody is there without good clinical reason.


----------



## Big Bertha (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Like when mother theresa died just after Diana and her death was literally and finally on the itv news at 10


& Jeffrey Bernard I think


----------



## killer b (Apr 7, 2020)

ddraig said:


> and if they did that this person would be a member?


I think even people you don't like should be encouraged to join organisations which offer mutual support against the bosses. It's one way that they may become people you do like.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> Mrs B has an academic interest in Michael Gove, and reckons that when he lies - which he does, a lot - it's never in definitive terms. So Gove saying categorically this morning that Johnson isn't on a ventilator probably means he's not on a ventilator. He also said, for example, that he's not aware whether Johnson has been diagnosed with pneumonia - which means he's definitely been diagnosed with pneumonia.



Sounds like a lawyer


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

ddraig said:


> you think amazon allow unions? and if they did that this person would be a member?



The GMB are organising extensively in Amazon.

Unite are offering advice and support for any worker who contacts us about the Coronavirus and work. We are also flagging bad employment practises to HSE and via the TUC.

Not sure why basic solidarity and the offer of advice has produced your reply? We’d all like these employers organised wouldn’t we?


----------



## xes (Apr 7, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I wonder if hospitals possess any pieces of kit which resemble ventilators, and perform similar tasks, but that are not, strictly speaking, ventilators.
> 
> /CT


An empty shell of a ventilator box type thing with someone sitting inside it making darth vader noises and saying beep every now and then.


----------



## xes (Apr 7, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> He's recovered and was back at the daily briefing yesterday.


aah, taa.


----------



## xes (Apr 7, 2020)

What blood type is BoJo?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> I think even people you don't like should be encouraged to join organisations which offer mutual support against the bosses. It's one way that they may become people you do like.


I would LOVE them and their colleagues to be union members! That wasn't my point
I'm a FW for starters


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It was a bit of a shock to me to realize that quite a few people actually _like _Johnson. The outpourings of grief at Diana's death made me realize just how far removed I am from how other people in the UK feel. If he does die I wonder whether we'll get similar.



Despite his toffness, people can imagine having a laugh and a pint with him. Lots of people think he's a funny, decent bloke.


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The grief at Diana's death was in large part two fingers to the rest of the royal family


FUCK! If I'd known that at the time I may have taken part!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 Join the IWW - Industrial Workers of the World (IWW)
A trade union for any trade, worldwide


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

xes said:


> What blood type is BoJo?


cold


----------



## killer b (Apr 7, 2020)

ddraig said:


> I would LOVE them and their colleagues to be union members! That wasn't my point
> I'm a FW for starters


I think you would more fruitfully put Marty on ignore rather than insert yourself huffily into a conversation where someone is trying to demonstrate to him the worth of workers solidarity.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> I think even people you don't like should be encouraged to join organisations which offer mutual support against the bosses. It's one way that they may become people you do like.



I agree, but it does depend really doesn't it? Some people you definitely shouldn't invite in, or at least keep at an absolute arms length.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> I think you would more fruitfully put Marty on ignore rather than insert yourself huffily into a conversation where someone is trying to demonstrate to him the worth of workers solidarity.


"insert yourself huffily" give over!


----------



## killer b (Apr 7, 2020)

dude, it's your specialism.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I agree, but it does depend really doesn't it? Some people you definitely shouldn't invite in, or at least keep at an absolute arms length.


My point was more that they may very well be against unions if their posts and apparent politics are anything to go by


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> seeing the number of men washing hands in club/pub toilets before lockdown made me realise how many people dont normally do so! Hopefully that will be something that sticks.
> 
> 
> we'll never know for sure as whatever versions we may come to hear will be steeped in blaming others  and escaping personal responsibility.
> what we do know is these Tories are capitalism above all else, and have a penchant for eugenics, so Im perfectly happy to conclude they went with it because they wanted it. The Daily Telegraphs "good for business cull" is the deeper latent ideology at work here.


That's an intersting reply Ska. How in your opinion is this penchant for eugenics informing the Tory governments corona virus strategy?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> dude, it's your specialism.


Must be if you say so eh
I don't think someone asking a poster if they're in a TU is quite "someone is trying to demonstrate to him the worth of workers solidarity. " either so some exaggeration on your part there


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I agree, but it does depend really doesn't it? Some people you definitely shouldn't invite in, or at least keep at an absolute arms length.



‘invite in’?

He’s reporting delivery drivers with Covid-19 symptoms being forced to attend work. He's reporting inadequate PPE among DPD drivers.

What’s your advice? Mine is that this needs to be reported and investigated.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

As someone posted yesterday still not a personal note from Gove - just endless retweets of others 128 characters of concern. 5 minutes of careful thought wouldn't go amiss for his old pal, he could even let Sarah know his password and take a pause from her acres of why oh why articles for the Heil. 

But no.  He smells the crown within his dirty little grasp as Boris heads maybe towards his last gasp. 

Most if not all of em are plain sociopaths and psychopaths barely hiding in plain sight. Don't forget to bring a rope.






						Michael Gove (@michaelgove) on Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Michael Gove (@michaelgove). MP for Surrey Heath. Chancellor of the Duchy of Lancaster @CabinetOfficeUK




					twitter.com


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> ‘invite in’?
> 
> He’s reporting delivery drivers with Covid-19 symptoms being forced to attend work. He's reporting inadequate PPE among DPD drivers.
> 
> What’s your advice? Mine is that this needs to be reported and investigated



I was talking in a more broad sense than the current situation. Fully agree with everything you've said there.


----------



## chilango (Apr 7, 2020)

xes said:


> What blood type is BoJo?



Blue?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 7, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Absolutely agree with this. There's a lot of talk of systemic change for the better as a result of this. Do not bet on it.



Its obviously true that it shouldn't be assumed or taken for granted, and of course the people who want to gut any remains of a social state will still want that. We have to fight for gains, same as always. It gives us a great fucking platform for it though, the moral argument is won and the economic argument is more alligned with capital's own interests than it has been for 70 years


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 7, 2020)

Where’s the temp/first day  ICU cleaner porting a Henry hoover about when you need one


----------



## Edie (Apr 7, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> CPAP, etc etc. Yeah there's a few things some people end up on on first before they de-saturate and end up tubed and ventilated.
> 
> kropotkin and Edie and others know more.


He’s on CPAP I read (continuous positive airways pressure), using pressure to keep the small airways open when there’s fluid secondary to inflammation- like in ARDS- in the lungs. If you have fluid instead of gas in the alveoli you significantly impair gas exchange. Afaik you don’t need to have level 3 care for CPAP, so I’d imagine he’s at significant risk of being intubated. And that exhausts my limited critical care knowledge


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

Gove is self isolating, a member of his family is showing symptoms.

/Sky news


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> One assumes to put over his face.





Sprocket. said:


> Johnson would have been safer if he remained in his fridge of invisibility.


Don't you mean his Fortress of Cuntitude?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Its obviously true that it shouldn't be assumed or taken for granted, and of course the people who want to gut any remains of a social state will still want that. We have to fight for gains, same as always. It gives us a great fucking platform for it though, the moral argument is won and the economic argument is more alligned with capital's own interests than it has been for 70 years



I hope so. I think that I'm just deflated after the last election.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 7, 2020)

discobastard said:


> Yes. It’s a tragedy if anybody dies. No matter who or what they are.


I do hope you're being ironic


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

xes said:


> What blood type is BoJo?



Tawny port


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

This is gonna really test the whole rolling news thing. It has to be the main story, and yet there's only likely to be snippets of actual information coming out infrequently for maybe days to come. It's people waiting outside a hospital for a press release about a royal baby all over again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Two tawny ports.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Two tawny ports.



It was a funny joke and it deserved a second airing.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Well, she can fuck off. And the horse she rode in on.
> 
> I won't wish him dead, but I'm fucked if I'm clapping for the cunt.



if any fucker tries that on my road I’ll have the 700-watt PA out In the front yard playing ‘Celebration’. He deserves no applause for this crisis.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 7, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> if any fucker tries that on my road I’ll have the 700-watt PA out In the front yard playing ‘Celebration’. He deserves no applause for this crisis.


Or for being the leader of a party that has killed alot of people and made many suffer.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2020)

Nature is just shaking the cereal box. Boris is in favour of this process.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

The beeb is saying Gove is now self isolating... Oh dear


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 7, 2020)

I love how Gove stated that Boris isn't on a ventilator, which we can only deduce means that he is Lol!


----------



## strung out (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Gove is self isolating, a member of his family is showing symptoms.
> 
> /Sky news


Sarah Vine hopefully.


----------



## keybored (Apr 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> So, he's on a ventilator, then?



When you think about, say if (God forbid, obviously) someone passed away in the night. Speaking hypothetically of course but say if they did... describing them as _not on a ventilator_ would be one quite honest way of describing their condition. Just saying.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It was a bit of a shock to me to realize that quite a few people actually _like _Johnson. The outpourings of grief at Diana's death made me realize just how far removed I am from how other people in the UK feel. If he does die I wonder whether we'll get similar.



a nation “hooked on grief”, right?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 7, 2020)

Apparently Boris has a spare breathing apparatus which ofcourse means that someone else is being denied one. Going out in true Tory style!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> The beeb is saying Gove is now self isolating... Oh dear



Who's next in line to the throne now then? I presume Raab's already gone to hide in a linen closet with a cardboard box on his head having given his mum strict instructions to tell everyone that he's gone on an important mission to the moon and can't be reached.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Who's next in line to the throne now then? I presume Raab's already gone to hide in a linen closet with a cardboard box on his head having given his mum strict instructions to tell everyone that he's gone on an important mission to the moon and can't be reached.



The chancellor seemed to be far more competent than Boris at the daily briefings so I'd hope he's next in line but I don't know how these things work...


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2020)

ddraig said:


> I'm a FW for starters



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> That's an intersting reply Ska. How in your opinion is this penchant for eugenics informing the Tory governments corona virus strategy?


Perhaps the more pertinent question is _at what point did the government decide it was politically impossible to publicly sustain their initial "herd immunity" strategy?_


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> The chancellor seemed to be far more competent than Boris at the daily briefings so I'd hope he's next in line but I don't know how these things work...



I still find it pretty bizarre that someone's performance in front of TV cameras is somehow considered representative of their ability to actually make and effect important decisions. Most of the smartest people I know would choke horribly in a press conference or live interview.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I still find it pretty bizarre that someone's performance in front of TV cameras is somehow considered representative of their ability to actually make and effect important decisions. Most of the smartest people I know would choke horribly in a press conference or live interview.



Well, no - he genuinely seemed to understand the economic principles behind what he was announcing. I gather he's a former highly successful banker or something. I know that's a dirty word. But you'd hope your chancellor knows his shit economically. And he was certainly a more reassuring presence than Boris.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

Canny old pob...letting Raab fuck this up on his own.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I still find it pretty bizarre that someone's performance in front of TV cameras is somehow considered representative of their ability to actually make and effect important decisions. Most of the smartest people I know would choke horribly in a press conference or live interview.



Conversely that good orators must also be good politicians.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 7, 2020)

So we reckon Michael Give might not be lying, but presumably someone could be lying to him?


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 7, 2020)

ddraig said:


> My point was more that they may very well be against unions if their posts and apparent politics are anything  go by



Exactly. I think in the situation he should be encouraged to join a union and report it. 

Would you really want to organise with him though on a wider level? Or at least the persona he presents on here. There are certain people that will go to management as soon as they see a chance for themselves and it basic not to have them close. 

It's very possible he doesn't work for Amazon. I don't engage him much but it wouldn't be a leap to think that part of the act is pretending to work for a universally disliked company.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Perhaps the more pertinent question is _at what point did the government decide it was politically impossible to publicly sustain their initial "herd immunity" strategy?_


Its certainly a pertinent question , I'd also add in_ and  why _but its its a bit like being in a quiz team with a team member that either gives you an answer to a question that isnt in the quiz or suggests what the question should be. I'm still intrigued and want to focus on the relationship between this penchant for eugenics and the Tory govt strategy for corona virus tbh.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 7, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Conversely that good orators must also be good politicians.



It's a big part of the job spec surely. You're essentially a salesman while the civil service does the nuts and bolts.. Look at Corbyn. One of the worst communicators to ever lead a party - and look what happened to the Labour party under his watch. He had some great policies but couldn't get them across.


----------



## xenon (Apr 7, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


SpookyFrank said:


> I still find it pretty bizarre that someone's performance in front of TV cameras is somehow considered representative of their ability to actually make and effect important decisions. Most of the smartest people I know would choke horribly in a press conference or live interview.



And yet we have people on this very forum doing that regarding the scientific advisors. Valance, Witty et al. pointy heads, no charisma etc.

I'd rather they really know their shit regarding epidemiology.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 7, 2020)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




"St Thomas' has experience in treating coronavirus patients in its ICU. For extremely serious cases it can use a life support machine called ECMO (extracorporeal membrane oxygenation) which replaces some of the function of the heart and lungs. There are only a handful of these machines around the country."

He'll have a better chance than the vast majority of ordinary c19 patients.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Conversely that good orators must also be good politicians.



Note that Johnson reckons himself a modern Churchill, who is better known as an orator than a man of any actual principles, and whose legacy and reputation was bought and paid for by the labours, sacrifices and suffering of entire nations.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Its certainly a pertinent question , I'd also add in_ and  why _but its its a bit like being in a quiz team with a team member that either gives you an answer to a question that isnt in the quiz or suggests what the question should be. I'm still intrigued and want to focus on the relationship between this penchant for eugenics and the Tory govt strategy for corona virus tbh.


Aren't such assumptions based on the publicly stated views of Johnson, Vallance and Cummings, plus the overton shifting attempts of outriders like the eugenist cunt Young?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Johnson is put on such a machine, they will almost certainly have had to take someone else off it.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> If Johnson is put on such a machine, they will almost certainly have had to take someone else off it.


Anyone will do.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 7, 2020)

Wasn't it Raab that was coughing all over everyone a few weeks back? 

I was also thinking... Mortality rate is what between 1-5 percent. There are 600+ MPs sitting in parliament. Not all will catch it, but I'll let you do the maths.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

xenon said:


> And yet we have people on this very forum doing that regarding the scientific advisors. Valance, Witty et al. pointy heads, no charisma etc.
> 
> I'd rather they really know their shit regarding epidemiology.



There's enough press drones in the world, let the smart people keep working and farm out the TV shit to people who think doing TV shit constitutes a real job.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 7, 2020)

RedRedRose said:


> Still hanging in there, apparently.View attachment 205170


Said minister working for Atos?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Note that Johnson reckons himself a modern Churchill, who is better known as an orator than a man of any actual principles, and whose legacy and reputation was bought and paid for by the labours, sacrifices and suffering of entire nations.



TBH Churchill's legacy and reputation are defined more or less entirely in comparison to his enemies. Without a Hitler-calibre evil villain against him he'd have gone down in history as a murderous scumbag.

Not sure a virus is going to do the same job for Johnson.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

Laughable...one of his sprogs has some hay fever and pob's outta there.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

Heseltine saying that the PM's designated survivor is the de-facto Pm and Gove's "no it's the cabinet" doesn't hold constitutional water.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Said minister working for Atos?



He can get off work if he just faxes in the original copy of his death certificate.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> Heseltine saying that the PM's designated survivor is the de-facto Pm and Gove's "no it's the cabinet" doesn't hold constitutional water.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> Heseltine saying that the PM's designated survivor is the de-facto Pm and Gove's "no it's the cabinet" doesn't hold constitutional water.



Heseltine is still alive?


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Laughable...one of his sprogs has some hay fever and pob's outta there.
> 
> View attachment 205323


So time for that and not one charitable word for The Boss...very telling.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Heseltine is still alive?


Speaking live on LBC as I type. Must be the Lenin statue in the arboretum from which he derives his power. That and dead babies of course.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> It's a big part of the job spec surely. You're essentially a salesman while the civil service does the nuts and bolts.. Look at Corbyn. One of the worst communicators to ever lead a party - and look what happened to the Labour party under his watch. He had some great policies *but wasn’t given a clear/fair platform to sell them *


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> Heseltine saying that the PM's designated survivor is the de-facto Pm and Gove's "no it's the cabinet" doesn't hold constitutional water.


He's swung enough maces to know what he's talking about.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 7, 2020)

I hope it's not gove


----------



## strung out (Apr 7, 2020)

Could be an interesting situation if his fiancée gives birth before Boris dies, leading to her becoming the Prime Minister regent until the child comes of age.


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2020)

from the telegraph .. apart from maybe helping explain why he might have had to get seriously sick before getting hospitalised its totally unsurprising in describing an ideological / moralising attitude towards feckless lesser 'weaklings' who get ill.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I hope it's not gove


Nah, he's waiting for the right moment...not now when we're about to run out of body bags.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 7, 2020)

He's a nasty backstabbing shit.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> from the telegraph .. apart from maybe helping explain why he might have had to get seriously sick before getting hospitalised its totally unsurprising in describing an ideological / moralising attitude towards feckless lesser 'weaklings' who get ill.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205324





Karma.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 7, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBH Churchill's legacy and reputation are defined more or less entirely in comparison to his enemies. Without a Hitler-calibre evil villain against him he'd have gone down in history as a murderous scumbag.
> 
> Not sure a virus is going to do the same job for Johnson.



unless the virus has Winston Wolf levels of sanitisation and clean up skills Johnson’s legacy should be down the shitter


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I hope it's not gove


It's Raab.  We knew this before there was any question of Johnson being ill.  That's why Johnson didn't need to be in any way involved in telling Raab to deputise "where necessary".  He just automatically stepped up.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> He's a nasty backstabbing shit.


In the land of the cunts he truly is Primus inter pares


----------



## jakejb79 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

Gotta hand it to Putin; he does know how to properly take the piss...


----------



## Raheem (Apr 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> Heseltine saying that the PM's designated survivor is the de-facto Pm and Gove's "no it's the cabinet" doesn't hold constitutional water.


Reckon this behind-the-scenes tussle is the reason for Raab's nervous TV performance yesterday. Nothing to do with worry for the PM.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 7, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Reckon this behind-the-scenes tussle is the reason for Raab's nervous TV performance yesterday. Nothing to do with worry for the PM.



It is just possible that the likes of Rabb and Gove are shitting it about their own health.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Reckon this behind-the-scenes tussle is the reason for Raab's nervous TV performance yesterday. Nothing to do with worry for the PM.


I reckon he's just bricking it cos he is now the one who has to make the decisions. He is a deeply unimpressive person, even by comparison with the rest of the cabinet. Deep down, he probably knows that as well.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Heseltine is still alive?


Had to Google it, but apparently the sentence was commuted to just being expelled from the party.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Reckon this behind-the-scenes tussle is the reason for Raab's nervous TV performance yesterday. Nothing to do with worry for the PM.


We'll find out when Iannucci releases _The Death of Johnson_


----------



## Sue (Apr 7, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> He's a nasty backstabbing shit.


Tory is backstabbing shit shocker.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> An intensive care consultant just said in an interview with Adam Boulton, on Sky, that surviving ICU patients often suffer very long term psychological cognitive and physical problems which need to be dealt with.


Having been through this I totally agree, took me around nine months.


----------



## Supine (Apr 7, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> It is just possible that the likes of Rabb and Gove are shitting it about their own health.



Gove is now self isolating so that limits the field


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

Supine said:


> Gove is now self isolating so that limits the field


I would expect Gove’s nostrils to be pretty resilient, allegedly.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> That's an intersting reply Ska. How in your opinion is this penchant for eugenics informing the Tory governments corona virus strategy?


To recap it was the basis of their initial reaction though they shat their pants on that one once the scale of deaths became inescapable, but that initial reaction betrayed their instincts. They've basically fallen in line since: the remaining failures of keeping building sites open, not letting out enough prisoners etc etc, is less eugenics and more other core aspects of Tory ideology.

That said the virus is killing the poorest more than it is the richest. A socialist government would look to where the need is greatest and concentrate its support there. A capitalist government supports capital first. <Eugenics underpins that outlook too. It is displayed in that quote above from the Telegraph about how Johnson thinks illness is for the weak. Its displayed in pushing people off benefits and into the grave. It runs through everything they do like lettering in a stick of rock.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> He's swung enough maces to know what he's talking about.


He needs macing, the bastard.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

From a rejoin the EU group I follow on FB...

Boris Johnson. 

A man who has lived his entire life recklessly, selfishly, irresponsibly; without any regard for the consequences. Because he's never needed to. His enormous privilege has protected him from any repercussions. 

He is a proven pathological liar, swaggering through the years with no empathy or concern for anyone but himself. Indeed, recently bragging about shaking hands with Corona virus patients. As if it was just another laugh; a jape; just another moment in a life less honourable.

There is a grim irony to him finally, in this manner, being confronted by the consequences of his behaviour. Even he can't lie & bluster his way out of this mess.

One can only hope that the Prime Minister, as he languishes in intensive care, courtesy of the NHS that he and his party have done so much to destroy, deeply regrets the cheering & jeering doled out to nurses by he and his colleagues; when they voted down a payrise for those heroes. If he's lucky he'll now be finding out exactly how valuable these people are.

My brother, sadly, wasn't lucky.
Jas, 54, died of Covid-19 in Nottingham's Queens Medical Centre a week last Saturday night. Unlike the Prime Minister there was no ventilator for Jas. 
'Operation: Last Gasp', right, Prime Minister?

I then stood on an empty street, shouting to be heard over the wind, no privacy, no dignity, to tell an old man on a doorstep his child had died. The most indescribably awful duty I've ever had to carry out. 

There will, of course, be those idiots, those hypocrites, those bootlickers, who will condemn me for 'politicising' both my own loss & Boris Johnson's condition. They can't grasp that politicians making political decisions and political choices impact people's lives. And sometimes end them. As Jas found out.

Do I wish Johnson dead? No. Do I wish dead the selfish, the greedy and the stupid who voted for him and still, even now, support him? Those who were perfectly happy to ignore the systematic destruction of the NHS while they were all right Jack? Again, no.

My sympathy, however, remains with the terrified & heartbroken victims of this crisis. The appalling & callous mishandling of which is unavoidably the responsibility of Boris Johnson.

It would be nice to think that lessons will be learned; that, individually and collectively, we will discover our self-respect and understand that governments only ever treat us the way we allow; that, when this is over, an enormous reorganisation of the nation’s priorities will be undertaken, by both the politicians and the electorate; that, at last, people will concern themselves with the value of others and much less with the cost of things. 

If Boris Johnson, in any way, might be that catalyst then he will have done at least one noble thing in his life. 

My breath, however, remains unheld.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> That said the virus is killing the poorest more than it is the richest. A socialist government would look to where the need is greatest and concentrate its support there. A capitalist government supports capital first. <Eugenics underpins that outlook too. It is displayed in that quote above from the Telegraph about how Johnson thinks illness is for the weak. Its displayed in pushing people off benefits and into the grave. It runs through everything they do like lettering in a stick of rock.


As horrible as this stuff is (and it certainly is class war) to call it eugenics is a bit of a stretch. I mean your effectively calling all capitalist governments supporters of eugenics


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 7, 2020)

Sue said:


> Tory is backstabbing shit shocker.


I suppose all the Labour daggers in Corbyn's back were rubber?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I suppose all the Labour daggers in Corbyn's back were rubber?



Made from ice apparently, leave no clues!


----------



## kebabking (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm not sure that Hesletine is correct about the position of PM and 'deputising' - the PM is who the largest number of MP's says it is, it's not something that's in the gift of one person to transfer to another.

There are two principles here that both sit next to each other and slightly grind against each other - the PM _can _delegate authority, while cabinet and the HoC agree to it (whether explicitly or implicitly), but IMV this becomes less and less tenable the longer it goes on, as it starts to bump up against that first principle.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 7, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I'm not sure that Hesletine is correct about the position of PM and 'deputising' - the PM is who the largest number of MP's says it is, it's not something that's in the gift of one person to transfer to another.
> 
> There are two principles here that both sit next to each other and slightly grind against each other - the PM _can _delegate authority, while cabinet and the HoC agree to it (whether explicitly or implicitly), but IMV this becomes less and less tenable the longer it goes on, as it starts to bump up against that first principle.


There's also a long-standing convention that the First Secretary of State depuitises when the PM is unavailable, for whatever reason. If he resigns or dies, I don't think Raab steps up. But for now, BJ is just a bit busy.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 7, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I'm not sure that Hesletine is correct about the position of PM and 'deputising' - the PM is who the largest number of MP's says it is, it's not something that's in the gift of one person to transfer to another.
> 
> There are two principles here that both sit next to each other and slightly grind against each other - the PM _can _delegate authority, while cabinet and the HoC agree to it (whether explicitly or implicitly), but IMV this becomes less and less tenable the longer it goes on, as it starts to bump up against that first principle.



Yes.  If Johnson is back up and on the mend in a few days it'll be business as usual but if he needs a long recovery and convalescing than that does throw up all sorts of interesting questions.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> To recap it was the basis of their initial reaction though they shat their pants on that one once the scale of deaths became inescapable, but that initial reaction betrayed their instincts. They've basically fallen in line since: the remaining failures of keeping building sites open, not letting out enough prisoners etc etc, is less eugenics and more other core aspects of Tory ideology.
> 
> That said the virus is killing the poorest more than it is the richest. A socialist government would look to where the need is greatest and concentrate its support there. A capitalist government supports capital first. <Eugenics underpins that outlook too. It is displayed in that quote above from the Telegraph about how Johnson thinks illness is for the weak. Its displayed in pushing people off benefits and into the grave. It runs through everything they do like lettering in a stick of rock.


Ok, just so I get this right. The Tories initially embarked on a eugenicist based coronoviras strategy but realised that the scale of death would be too high, watered the eugenics down but have pursued a strategy based on traditional Tory ideology which still is informed by eugenics but to a lesser degree?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah!
Remember!!


----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2020)

"He has not been diagnosed as having Pneumonia"  - curious logic from these "people" at No 10 - if we dont bother testing/diagnose it doesnt exist" Survival rates from his position is prob 50% at best, merely delaying diagnoses, as is ignoring the virus, solves fuck all. Its a tale from BJs favourite time period, probably with script by Euripides, the Hubris, the Madness, the Fall. Read it in college, it was dully predictable then, as is this repetition now. Bye, bye Bojo!!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Yeah!
> Remember!!
> 
> View attachment 205339


She has more words in her name than she can logically  connect into a coherent sentence in her head


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Ok, just so I get this right. The Tories initially embarked on a eugenicist based coronoviras strategy but realised that the scale of death would be too high, watered the eugenics down but have pursued a strategy based on traditional Tory ideology which still is informed by eugenics but to a lesser degree?


rather than picking apart my posts why dont you say what you want to say


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> from the telegraph .. apart from maybe helping explain why he might have had to get seriously sick before getting hospitalised its totally unsurprising in describing an ideological / moralising attitude towards feckless lesser 'weaklings' who get ill.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205324



I think that that attitude is a pathology tbh, I've worked with and for, a number of people over the years who had the same view.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> rather than picking apart my posts why dont you say what you want to say


I'm trying to summarise your posts so that I fully understand what you are trying to say


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 7, 2020)

A good point upthread about how the  countries leader being struck down by the virus will shake people - both in terms of "if he can die of it - anyone can" and how it intensifies the sense of crisis.  
I am certainly more aware of the risk - im now working as a delivery driver for sainsburys and im exposed to a lot of people every day - social distancing is patchy as well. My partner is a nurse in a care home.
Although I can grimly smile at the irony of that feckless fucker being hoisted by his own petard - i am not enjoying the thought of him fighting for his life - its all just adding to the sense of bleak despair and foreboding.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

hipipol said:


> "He has not been diagnosed as having Pneumonia"  - curious logic from these "people" at No 10 - if we dont bother testing/diagnose it doesnt exist" Survival rates from his position is prob 50% at best, merely delaying diagnoses, as is ignoring the virus, solves fuck all. Its a tale from BJs favourite time period, probably with script by Euripides, the Hubris, the Madness, the Fall. Read it in college, it was dully predictable then, as is this repetition now. Bye, bye Bojo!!!!!


He's not on a ventilator yet. In fact, it appears to be something of a mystery as to exactly why he is still in intensive care if, as is claimed, 'He is receiving standard oxygen treatment and is breathing without any other assistance.' It would appear that either they are lying or he is receiving preferential treatment. Both are entirely plausible.

ETA: Just to add to that, regarding his survival odds, looking at the Swiss stats, around a quarter of people who have gone to hospital in Switzerland have ended up in ICU, and nearly all of those have ended up on ventilators. Once you're properly in ICU, ie unable to breathe for yourself, that's when the grim 50:50 odds kick in. If they are telling the truth about his current condition, his odds are a fair bit better than that at this moment.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

According to the bbc he’s only on oxygen. So why is he taking up a space in intensive care?!?

(now I feel I can be mean about him again)


----------



## maomao (Apr 7, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> i am not enjoying the thought of him fighting for his life


It's good writing but I'm not enjoying cliffhangers with weekly installments. Need to get the box set.

Not sure why everyone's worried he'll become some sort of saint if he dies. It'll be twice as bad if he actually makes it back as Prime minister. Battling Boris Back from the Brink on the front page of the Sun. Confirmation for some that the NHS is in great shape if it can save his life. A real danger of him achieving some sort of hero status and becoming twice as dangerous as he already was. If he pops his clogs the saint status will always be tainted with the shaking hands herd immunity bollocks and he'll go down in history as the reckless feckless idiot he is.


----------



## killer b (Apr 7, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I'm not sure that Hesletine is correct about the position of PM and 'deputising' - the PM is who the largest number of MP's says it is, it's not something that's in the gift of one person to transfer to another.
> 
> There are two principles here that both sit next to each other and slightly grind against each other - the PM _can _delegate authority, while cabinet and the HoC agree to it (whether explicitly or implicitly), but IMV this becomes less and less tenable the longer it goes on, as it starts to bump up against that first principle.


Yeah, the only thing that matters is who has the most tory MPs in their camp - which as long as he's likely to recover will be Raab. All bets off beyond that though.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's not on a ventilator yet. In fact, it appears to be something of a mystery as to exactly why he is still in intensive care if, as is claimed, 'He is receiving standard oxygen treatment and is breathing without any other assistance.' It would appear that either they are lying or he is receiving preferential treatment. Both are entirely plausible.
> 
> ETA: Just to add to that, regarding his survival odds, looking at the Swiss stats, around a quarter of people who have gone to hospital in Switzerland have ended up in ICU, and nearly all of those have ended up on ventilators. Once you're properly in ICU, ie unable to breathe for yourself, that's when the grim 50:50 odds kick in. If they are telling the truth about his current condition, his odds are a fair bit better than that at this moment.


'He is receiving standard oxygen treatment" - most likely CPAP , not just standard oxy tank with tube to face mask - CPAP removes the need for sedation - good results from China using it, delays the need for full intubation, if they have to tube him up in the next 2 days or so I am a big buyer of his likely demise a week later


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

hipipol said:


> 'He is receiving standard oxygen treatment" - most likely CPAP , not just standard oxy tank with tube to face mask - CPAP removes the need for sedation - good results from China using it, delays the need for full intubation, if they have to tube him up in the next 2 days or so I am a big buyer of his likely demise a week later


Well yes, once you get to that stage, he's at best 50:50. He's a man as well, which is bad for his odds. Once you're being ventilated, your odds get worse for every day you remain on it, hence the awful decisions doctors are having to make around the world about taking people who are still very much alive off it.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 7, 2020)

Sturgeon: We are all willing you on, Boris.

Ambiguous.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 7, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Sturgeon: We are all willing you on, Boris.
> 
> Ambiguous.


In a "Go to the light" kinda way?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

Boris bed blocking a dedicated ICU bed and the best machines and Dr in the country

what a fucking hero


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> In a "Go to the light" kinda way?


...of the fires.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Boris bed blocking a dedicated ICU bed and the best machines and Dr in the country
> 
> what a fucking hero


tbf, and I'm not sure why I'm being fair, he's probably not much in control of any of it at the moment. Probably concentrating on breathing, and being rather scared, too, I would think, of what comes next. If he is getting preferential treatment that will be at the insistence of others.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 7, 2020)

I've skipped the last 10 pages, so these sort of sentiments have probably already been voiced, but this sums up how I feel... I thought it was well put...

Eta: not my words, taken from an FB post






(what's the protocol with quoting from an FB post? I've left the writer's name off, not sure if I should have left it in? It was presumably a public post.)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Boris bed blocking a dedicated ICU bed and the best machines and Dr in the country
> 
> what a fucking hero



I appreciate that you don't like the man, however, he is the PM and therefore should have access to the necessary treatment, whether it be precautionary or not. My view would be entirely the same had it been Corbyn who won the election and was now ill. 

Your attitude says rather a lot about your lack of common humanity.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I appreciate that you don't like the man, however, he is the PM and therefore should have access to the necessary treatment, whether it be precautionary or not. My view would be entirely the same had it been Corbyn who won the election and was now ill.
> 
> Your attitude says rather a lot about your lack of common humanity.


Not really; only one of the two individuals mentioned believes in common humanity.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I appreciate that you don't like the man, however, he is the PM and therefore should have access to the necessary treatment, whether it be precautionary or not. My view would be entirely the same had it been Corbyn who won the election and was now ill.
> 
> Your attitude says rather a lot about your lack of common humanity.


I would not blame him, nor judge him, for accepting preferential treatment at this moment, but his treatment and his access to limited equipment should be assessed in exactly the same way as everyone else's. That is common humanity. And I do not know, but I suspect, that Corbyn might have insisted on just such a thing in this situation.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I appreciate that you don't like the man, however, he is the PM and therefore should have access to the necessary treatment, whether it be precautionary or not. My view would be entirely the same had it been Corbyn who won the election and was now ill.
> 
> Your attitude says rather a lot about your lack of common humanity.



bollocks, why should he should have access because he is the PM? - you think the prime minister’s life is worth more than your own?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I appreciate that you don't like the man, however, he is the PM and therefore should have access to the necessary treatment, whether it be precautionary or not. My view would be entirely the same had it been Corbyn who won the election and was now ill.
> 
> Your attitude says rather a lot about your lack of common humanity.



if he is stable and does not have pneumonia the required medical equipment surely it could be put to better use at the time of crisis


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 7, 2020)

lefteri said:


> bollocks, why should he should have access because he is the PM? - you think the prime minister’s life is worth more than your own?


<Sigh>


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I appreciate that you don't like the man, however, he is the PM and therefore should have access to the necessary treatment, whether it be precautionary or not. My view would be entirely the same had it been Corbyn who won the election and was now ill.
> 
> Your attitude says rather a lot about your lack of common humanity.


You think someone should be allowed to jump the queue, and allow someone else to die, simply because they won an election?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 7, 2020)

This thread reminds me why I despise the brutality and lack of humanity displayed by the hard left. They purport to be humanists, but in fact are are eugenicist cunts. Humanity is only for the m monothoughtly rabid clique of the worthy.   

Thread is now on ignore.


----------



## killer b (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> This thread reminds me why I despise the brutality and lack of humanity displayed by the hard left. They purport to be humanists, but in fact are are eugenicist cunts. Humanity is only for the m monothoughtly rabid clique of the worthy.


dude, you're the one on the thread advocating giving preferential access to treatment to more important people.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> This thread reminds me why I despise the brutality and lack of humanity displayed by the hard left. They purport to be humanists, but in fact are are eugenicist cunts. Humanity is only for the m monothoughtly rabid clique of the worthy.
> 
> Thread is now on ignore.


How does it make those people calling Boris a queue jumper 'eugenicist cunts'?


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> I've skipped the last 10 pages, so these sort of sentiments have probably already been voiced, but this sums up how I feel... I thought it was well put...
> 
> Eta: not my words, taken from an FB post
> 
> ...



It is public - very sad for him and very well put. 









						Boris Johnson: a Life Less Honourable
					

Boris Johnson; a man who has lived his entire life recklessly, selfishly, irresponsibly; without any regard for the consequences. Because he’s never needed to. His enormous privilege has prot…




					harrypaterson.com


----------



## keybored (Apr 7, 2020)

BBC now reporting his condition as "stable" and the man himself is "in good spirits". 

Think he'll make it to the weekend?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

lefteri said:


> bollocks, why should he should have access because he is the PM? - you think the prime minister’s life is worth more than your own?


course he does! Fully paid up cap doffer init


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> This thread reminds me why I despise the brutality and lack of humanity displayed by the hard left. They purport to be humanists, but in fact are are eugenicist cunts. Humanity is only for the m monothoughtly rabid clique of the worthy.
> 
> Thread is now on ignore.


Paid for according to ability to pay, provided according to need.

Such antihuman socialist nonsense, eh?

Didn't you used to be a nurse????


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't know if anyone read the comments underneath but the man's brother was denied a ventilator and had a DNR issued, and his family were told that by phone before he died. A desparately sad situation for all.


----------



## Flavour (Apr 7, 2020)

keybored said:


> BBC now reporting his condition as "stable" and the man himself is "in good spirits".
> 
> Think he'll make it to the weekend?



that's the best case scenario really - not dead, but very sick and unable to be PM. long may it continue


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> This thread reminds me why I despise the brutality and lack of humanity displayed by the hard left. They purport to be humanists, but in fact are are eugenicist cunts. Humanity is only for the m monothoughtly rabid clique of the worthy.
> 
> Thread is now on ignore.


Said without a hint of irony


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Paid for according to ability to pay, provided according to need.
> 
> Such antihuman socialist nonsense, eh?
> 
> Didn't you used to be a nurse????



still better than his response in the death of Maggie thread


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> still better than his response in the death of Maggie thread


Did it involve threats and images of corpses with limbs missing?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Did it involve threats and images of corpses with limbs missing?



more along the lines of tell him when our mother die so he revel in the news


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> more along the lines of tell him when our mother die so he revel in the news


Colour me unsurprised.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 7, 2020)

Raab is the First Secretary of State, which makes him the PM's stand-in in the absence of a deputy PM. If Raab gets locked in the khazi the job falls to the Chancellor of the Exchequer.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 7, 2020)

There's a "Clap For Boris" Facebook group now...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> There's a "Clap For Boris" Facebook group now...



At this time, wishing to give him the clap seems a bit mean.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> At this time, wishing to give him the clap seems a bit mean.



And redundant, I strongly suspect.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> There's a "Crap For Boris" Facebook group now...


Thats the group I could support


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> There's a "Clap For Boris" Facebook group now...



when the close the lid of the coffin


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

Nicola Sturgeon states that 'all of Scotland is willing Boris on'.

What we're willing him on towards hasn't been made clear...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Nicola Sturgeon states that 'all of Scotland is willing Boris on'.
> 
> What we're willing him on towards hasn't been made clear...


Willing Boris or the virus on?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

All gone a bit quiet on this front...or is it just me not paying attention?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> All gone a bit quiet on this front...or is it just me not paying attention?



Whoever's writing this, the pacing is for shit. The big reveal came too late last night for me to get properly invested, and now today they've got nothing new to maintain the tension. Also it's sunny outside and I'm watching the birds in my garden building their nests and the last thing I give a shit about is the fate of some gouty, inbred potato-human hybrid a hundred miles away.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I would not blame him, nor judge him, for accepting preferential treatment at this moment, but his treatment and his access to limited equipment should be assessed in exactly the same way as everyone else's. That is common humanity. And I do not know, but I suspect, that Corbyn might have insisted on just such a thing in this situation.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Willing Boris or the virus on?


Unclear. Nicola's language since Sunday appears deliberately ambiguous...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

lefteri said:


> bollocks, why should he should have access because he is the PM? - you think the prime minister’s life is worth more than your own?


Less if anything


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Willing Boris or the virus on?


Boris on to the next world


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

It’s not the cough, that carries you off.
It’s the coffin, they carry you off in!
Has my dad used to say to us as kids.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 7, 2020)

If his carcass is kept alive with one of the top tier ICU machines at the cost of denying a young person that life saving support? Not best pleased. They should be treating him just as they would anyone else.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 7, 2020)

Sounds like he's doing fine but its a condition which sometimes gets worse before it gets better.  Then again they keep saying he's fine but then elevating the intensity of his treatment, so its hard to believe much of the official story.


----------



## Flavour (Apr 7, 2020)

They're categorically denying he's got pneumonia now, unlike pob this morning, so perhaps he's not that bad (by which I mean not literally at death's door but still seriously ill)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

Rabb is confident he will make a full recovery.

He's fucked.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Sounds like he's doing fine but its a condition which sometimes gets worse before it gets better.  Then again they keep saying he's fine but then elevating the intensity of his treatment, so its hard to believe much of the official story.


It’s almost as if journalists, politicians and spin doctors can’t be taken at their word.


----------



## magneze (Apr 7, 2020)

Patients in Intensive Care are usually just fine. That's why they're there.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 7, 2020)

Flavour said:


> They're categorically denying he's got pneumonia now, unlike pob this morning, so perhaps he's not that bad (by which I mean not literally at death's door but still seriously ill)



Seems most likely.  He's just pretty ill and they are taking absolutely no risks as is to be expected.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Rabb is confident he will make a full recovery.



Beria said that about Stalin!


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s almost as if journalists, politicians and spin doctors can’t be taken at their word.



Sure, but as was pointed out earlier in the thread it doesn't sit comfortably at a time when they are pleading / demanding that we all listen and heed the advice they are giving.  If ever there was a time for honesty now must surely be it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Sure, but as was pointed out earlier in the thread it doesn't sit comfortably at a time when they are pleading / demanding that we all listen and heed the advice they are giving.  If ever there was a time for honesty now must surely be it.


That’s the thing, though. They might be telling the truth. But not one of us would believe them.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s the thing, though. They might be telling the truth. But not one of us would believe them.



Not now that they have dramatically underplayed the seriousness of his condition.  It was only a couple of days ago that apparently he was still running the show, now he's in ICU.


----------



## LDC (Apr 7, 2020)

The daily briefing ffs, the journalists are fucking obsessed by Johnson. Useless questions. Actually surprised Raab and the others didn't snap with them.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

If anything has become clear during this crisis it’s that journalists and the government are indeed a ship of fools.
And totally deserve each other.
I also expect Pat Vallance has a decent bedside manner just because of his name!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Rabb is confident he will make a full recovery.
> 
> He's fucked.


Not even the finest doctors in the world know why some people end up seriously ill and then dying from this thing while others get better. Just utter contempt they have, don't they? Utter, utter contempt.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Not now that they have dramatically underplayed the seriousness of his condition.  It was only a couple of days ago that apparently he was still running the show, now he's in ICU.


We’re not disagreeing, you know.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

Apparently Trump is praying for him now.

He's totally fucked.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently Trump is praying for him now.
> 
> He's totally fucked.


Someone unbelievable praying to some unbelievable entity.
How will it all end?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> We’re not disagreeing, you know.



I know.  Just using someone elses's comment to expand upon a point.  That and wasting time till tea is ready.


----------



## JimW (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently Trump is praying for him now.
> 
> He's totally fucked.


Prayers only as he hasn't got enough thoughts to spare and those are all social media related.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

Raab is adamant he will be fine and he's a fighter.

Are all the other people who succumbed to this just feckless wastrels, then?

Coronavirus gives nil fucks whether someone is a fighter or not.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently Trump is praying for him now.
> 
> He's totally fucked.


Nah, I can't imagine Trump's prayers mean anything. I get the impression he's a bit late to the "thoughts and prayers" parties every time...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Raab is adamant he will be fine and he's a fighter.
> 
> Are all the other people who succumbed to this just feckless wastrels, then?
> 
> Coronavirus gives nil fucks whether someone is a fighter or not.


It's all buying time bollux.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Raab is adamant he will be fine and he's a fighter.
> 
> Are all the other people who succumbed to this just feckless wastrels, then?
> 
> Coronavirus gives nil fucks whether someone is a fighter or not.


I worry that should Johnson survive he'll discern the hand of providence over him


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Someone unbelievable praying to some unbelievable entity.
> How will it all end?


Tears


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I worry that should Johnson survive he'll discern the hand of providence over him


_"A day like today is not a day for soundbites, we can leave those at home, but I feel the hand of history upon our shoulder with respect to this, I really do,"_


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I worry that should Johnson survive he'll discern the hand of providence over him



Hope not, as bad as he is now a religious classicist version of himself would be worse.  If he could survive and embrace Epicureanism it would be better, both for him and the rest of us.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Raab is adamant he will be fine and he's a fighter.
> 
> Are all the other people who succumbed to this just feckless wastrels, then?
> 
> Coronavirus gives nil fucks whether someone is a fighter or not.


It's the fighting that does for you, in this instance.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Raab is adamant he will be fine and he's a fighter.
> 
> Are all the other people who succumbed to this just feckless wastrels, then?
> 
> Coronavirus gives nil fucks whether someone is a fighter or not.


----------



## LDC (Apr 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Raab is adamant he will be fine and he's a fighter.
> 
> Are all the other people who succumbed to this just feckless wastrels, then?
> 
> Coronavirus gives nil fucks whether someone is a fighter or not.



It's a stupid position for a number of reasons isn't it? For one it's clearly a lie as he can't be so sure. It's also stupid as it'll look bad if he does die. It's also missing a chance to press home the danger of the virus. And yeah, I hate that 'fighter' nonsense with illnesses too, it comes out lots with cancer as well.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I hate that 'fighter' nonsense with illnesses too, it comes out lots with cancer as well.











						Loved Ones Recall Local Man's Cowardly Battle With Cancer
					

On Jan. 26, just four days after visiting the doctor for what he thought was severe indigestion or maybe an ulcer, Russ Kunkel got the dreaded news: A malignant, fist-sized tumor had metastasized between his stomach and liver. It was cancer.




					www.theonion.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2020)

little_legs said:


>



Tbf that was the same as Bill Shankly


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Tbf that was the same as Bill Shankly




But did Shankly act like an Icarus flying too close to the sun with wings made of fluff and bullshit?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

William of Walworth .....


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's a stupid position for a number of reasons isn't it? For one it's clearly a lie as he can't be so sure. It's also stupid as it'll look bad if he does die. It's also missing a chance to press home the danger of the virus. And yeah, I hate that 'fighter' nonsense with illnesses too, it comes out lots with cancer as well.


Yes, it really pisses me off. One of my friends described me as 'such a brave soul' one day after I'd told her my chronic pain was particularly bad and it just made me cross. She didn't do it again though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

little_legs said:


>



Maybe he doesn't believe in illness but illness believes in him


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> William of Walworth .....
> 
> View attachment 205388


The UK has a sorry record of lickspitllery


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The UK has a sorry record of lickspitllery


Double word points Mr Model, for lickspittlery.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he doesn't believe in illness but illness believes in him



or that the problem with herd immunity is that eventually you run out of other people


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

Remember they wanted this to sycthe through the population.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> This thread reminds me why I despise the brutality and lack of humanity displayed by the hard left. They purport to be humanists, but in fact are are eugenicist cunts. Humanity is only for the m monothoughtly rabid clique of the worthy.
> 
> Thread is now on ignore.


 
LOLZ  go wave a Union Flag Uncle Albert


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> William of Walworth .....
> 
> View attachment 205388


fucking jacks! not long stopped flying the red hand of ulster etc at matches


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I appreciate that you don't like the man, however, he is the PM and therefore should have access to the necessary treatment, whether it be precautionary or not. My view would be entirely the same had it been Corbyn who won the election and was now ill.
> 
> Your attitude says rather a lot about your lack of common humanity.





Sasaferrato said:


> This thread reminds me why I despise the brutality and lack of humanity displayed by the hard left. They purport to be humanists, but in fact are are eugenicist cunts. Humanity is only for the m monothoughtly rabid clique of the worthy.
> 
> Thread is now on ignore.



Sas has changed his tune a bit



> ... the vile Corbyn ...
> 
> Presumably because appalling as Johnson is, _Corbyn_ is 26 times more appalling.
> 
> ...



and two posts loaded with humanity:

[approvingly] The first thing the army would do would be execute Corbyn, Watson and the other senior apparatchiks.

and

The cunt is a hard left IRA apologist. I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire. He is a completely loathsome piece of shit.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2020)

Ffs chaps this is ridiculous. They're just coming out with the type of platitudes and rhetoric that anyone would in the same situation. It's bollocks but hardly indicatiive of competence or trustworthiness. Nobody likes the Tories, we know that, but this 'Raab said he's a fighter, what a liar' bollocks and similar is playground level embarrassing. The only people taking this stuff literally are probably on this thread!


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Ffs chaps this is ridiculous. They're just coming out with the type of platitudes and rhetoric that anyone would in the same situation. It's bollocks but hardly indicatiive of competence or trustworthiness. Nobody likes the Tories, we know that, but this 'Raab said he's a fighter, what a liar' bollocks and similar is playground level embarrassing. The only people taking this stuff literally are probably on this thread!


Yes and no. It's actually an opportunity to get some information out there about the wider situation. But they're choosing not to treat it like that. They're choosing, rather, to somewhat ignore the thousand or so people who actually did die of this thing today. And 'he'll be back in a few days' is simply a stupid, and insulting, lie. _Leadership_ at this stage would involve a very different response. They're incapable of leadership, the useless shower of cunts.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2020)

little_legs said:


>



I haven't opened ours. I'm gambling that most people will tear them up, bin or burn them, and that unopened pristine ones will be future collectors items.


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes and no. It's actually an opportunity to get some information out there about the wider situation. But they're choosing not to treat it like that. They're choosing, rather, to somewhat ignore the thousand or so people who actually did die of this thing today. And 'he'll be back in a few days' is simply a stupid, and insulting, lie. _*Leadership*_* at this stage would involve a very different response. They're incapable of leadership, the useless shower of cunts.*



TBF it could well be the case that the sort of behaviour they are fibbing about really is what they think leadership is - the ignoring of inconvienient things like facts, existing systems, law, morals, friends or reality and just forcing things to confirm to ones will; seizing power and all that guff.  

Look at how often Corbyn was decried as weak for example, even though as a leader he had actually done rather more of the things associated with the common understanding of leadership - struggling through adversity, remaining true to his beliefs, fighting off and beating his enemies (in the party at least), inspiring others and so on than Johnson has.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 7, 2020)

ddraig said:


> fucking jacks! not long stopped flying the red hand of ulster etc at matches


Says a Turk


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2020)

agricola said:


> TBF it could well be the case that the sort of behaviour they are fibbing about really is what they think leadership is - the ignoring of inconvienient things like facts, existing systems, law, morals, friends or reality and just forcing things to confirm to ones will; seizing power and all that guff.
> 
> Look at how often Corbyn was decried as weak for example, even though as a leader he had actually done rather more of the things associated with the common understanding of leadership - struggling through adversity, remaining true to his beliefs, fighting off and beating his enemies (in the party at least), inspiring others and so on than Johnson has.


And, crucially, making the point, and acting by the point, that _this is not all about me_. That's the fundamental bit that none of these idiots can grasp. There are examples around the world - the governor of New York for instance - of leaders who understand this, but I don't think this lot ever will.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It was a bit of a shock to me to realize that quite a few people actually _like _Johnson. The outpourings of grief at Diana's death made me realize just how far removed I am from how other people in the UK feel. If he does die I wonder whether we'll get similar.




I made a comment equating Boris's handling of the Covid 19 crisis to a box of snakes. 

I'm now a pariah in my family.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes I was with a couple of friends who don't really swear and one of them said "I quite like Boris" (which is what made me realize), I couldn't stop myself and said "I think he's a cunt" 

ooops


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 7, 2020)

little_legs said:


>



Straight in the recycling bin, then came in and washed my hands for 3minutes whilst singing Alanis Morrisette... 'Isn't it ironic, don't you think, a little too ironic...'


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

My mother was saying what a good job she thought Boris was doing a couple of weeks back. I have only texted her since because I would probably call him a cunt too and both parents might have a heart attack.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

little_legs said:


> or that the problem with herd immunity is that eventually you run out of other people


Nice. I may have to quote you elsewhere...


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Straight in the recycling bin, then came in and washed my hands for 3minutes whilst singing Alanis Morrisette... 'Isn't it ironic, don't you think, a little too ironic...'


I think everyone should follow this example and encourage as many people as possible to do the same.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> I made a comment equating Boris's handling of the Covid 19 crisis to a box of snakes.
> 
> I'm now a pariah in my family.


You must be proud


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Ffs chaps


"chaps" ffs


----------



## Shirl (Apr 7, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I haven't opened ours. I'm gambling that most people will tear them up, bin or burn them, and that unopened pristine ones will be future collectors items.


Mines's going in the post tomorrow. Unopened return to sender.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 7, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Mines's going in the post tomorrow. Unopened return to sender.


May fish it out if the bin just to do that too after this smug glow subsides. 😁


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 7, 2020)

Just been past St Thomas hospital. Lots of TV crews doing live evening news. Bit of a missed opportunity - there was nobody with a Tory Scum placard.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 7, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I haven't opened ours. I'm gambling that most people will tear them up, bin or burn them, and that unopened pristine ones will be future collectors items.



As a history teacher I will be using mine as an historical source when teaching it years down the line.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

N_igma said:


> As a history teacher I will be using mine as an historical source when teaching it years down the line.



I still have my Protect and Survive under the table leaflet somewhere


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2020)

Raab says he'll recover because 'he's a fighter'. So by extenstion the many thousands who have died just couldn't be bothered to stay alive and have only themselves to blame.


----------



## Sue (Apr 7, 2020)

Am I the only person who hasn't had one yet?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

Sue said:


> Am I the only person who hasn't had one yet?



No, I haven't got mine. I only got that government text message, days later than everyone else.   

I think they are out to kill me off.


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2020)

Sue said:


> Am I the only person who hasn't had one yet?



someone should start a project to gather names of those who have and haven't got one, so we can work out how far he got down the phone book before collapsing


----------



## keybored (Apr 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Raab says he'll recover because 'he's a fighter'.



Just asking for a cytokine storm.


----------



## Sue (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, I haven't got mine. I only got that government text message, days later than everyone else.
> 
> I think they are out to kill me off.


I got a text from my GP today saying they'll be writing to people who need to be shielded 'shortly'.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

So if we get a clap for Boris at 8pm, i suspect we might  sadly


who the first one in to gloat 


Sass or Marty1


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

Silence near me

faith restored in my neighbours


----------



## JimW (Apr 7, 2020)

Got the UK government text out here as keep a giffgaff number in a dual sim phone. Even less on point than most.


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Silence near me
> 
> faith restored in my neighbours



some knob chanting Boris, Boris, Boris in Vauxhall


----------



## keybored (Apr 7, 2020)

No claps given here. Or at least if any of my neighbours are clapping, they must be doing it on the down-low.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Mines's going in the post tomorrow. Unopened return to sender.


All good. So long as people don't keep them, I'm happy.


----------



## Sue (Apr 7, 2020)

agricola said:


> some knob chanting Boris, Boris, Boris in Vauxhall


None of that nonsense in Hackney.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> So if we get a clap for Boris at 8pm, i suspect we might  sadly
> 
> 
> who the first one in to gloat
> ...


Just stuck my head out of the back door.

Not a sound, except the last few birds tweeting, and someone using a power tool round the corner.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 7, 2020)

agricola said:


> some knob chanting Boris, Boris, Boris in Vauxhall



You squarely squidged in between MI6, the new yanky embassy and some Russian oligarchs tbf. Not a usual neighbourhood.


----------



## JimW (Apr 7, 2020)

A power tool for the tool in power.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

agricola said:


> some knob chanting Boris, Boris, Boris in Vauxhall



Sad to hear 


but think  even the BBC where taking the piss

starting holby city at 1959


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

I am pleased to report no clapping here.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey i live in area with a Tory Mp and mostly Chelsea fan boys

not even one asshole clapping


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes and no. It's actually an opportunity to get some information out there about the wider situation. But they're choosing not to treat it like that. They're choosing, rather, to somewhat ignore the thousand or so people who actually did die of this thing today. And 'he'll be back in a few days' is simply a stupid, and insulting, lie. _Leadership_ at this stage would involve a very different response. They're incapable of leadership, the useless shower of cunts.


Exactly; in one short statement Raab has simultaneously managed to belittle the personal tragedy that thousands of families are enduring and imply that their loved ones have somehow not been up to the task of fighting the virus.
Useless sociopathic cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am pleased to report no clapping here.


Was it meant to be tonight, then?

Nothing here that I noticed...and I was out there in the last few minutes taking a pic of the supermoon.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Sas has changed his tune a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slightly confusing though since in November 2015 Sas sort of gushed "I think Corbyn is a decent man, a genuine man. If he just changed a few things, and moderated others a bit, he could win." and "I rather like Corbyn as a person, don't agree with his beliefs, but at least he is honest enough to state them."

It looks like it was Corbyn being honest enough to state that he wouldn't use nuclear weapons that swung Sas 

Sas does confuse me though - I do like him and his opinions do seem to have swung away from the tories that he used to support to some decent views but he does seem to periodically revert to type


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Exactly; in one short statement Raab has simultaneously managed to belittle the personal tragedy that thousands of families are enduring and imply that their loved ones have somehow not been up to the task of fighting the virus.
> Useless sociopathic cunt.



All the more sweeter when the toerag succumbs.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> You must be proud


My actual statement was:

Covid 19 is a big box of snakes. 

Boris Johnson has spent the past few weeks saying that none of us should go near or put our hands in the big box of snakes, because we'll all get bitten. 

BUT he'll out his hand in the box of snakes because he's the leader of the country, and it's Churchillian and that.

Boris Johnson has now been bitten by the snakes. 

Boris Johnson is a f*cking moron.



Which I thought was quite clever. The worst part of it is people don't think I came up with it!


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

other reports from around the country


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

agricola said:


> some knob chanting Boris, Boris, Boris in Vauxhall



tempting to respond Out Out Out


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> tempting to respond Out Out Out


Or, indeed:

In the mud 
In the mud
In the mud


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Raab says he'll recover because 'he's a fighter'. So by extenstion the many thousands who have died just couldn't be bothered to stay alive and have only themselves to blame.


Yup..stupid people; the types that probably wouldn’t bother to evacuate a burning building when they’d been instructed to stay put.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

Can you hear the Tories sing?
No – oh! No-oh!
Can you hear the Tories sing?
No – oh! No-oh!
Can you hear the Tories sing?
*I CAN’T HEAR A FUCKING THING!*
No – oh! Oh-o! Oh!


----------



## xenon (Apr 7, 2020)

agricola said:


> TBF it could well be the case that the sort of behaviour they are fibbing about really is what they think leadership is - the ignoring of inconvienient things like facts, existing systems, law, morals, friends or reality and just forcing things to confirm to ones will; seizing power and all that guff.
> 
> Look at how often Corbyn was decried as weak for example, even though as a leader he had actually done rather more of the things associated with the common understanding of leadership - struggling through adversity, remaining true to his beliefs, fighting off and beating his enemies (in the party at least), inspiring others and so on than Johnson has.



I agree with LBJ, they could have used this as an opportunity to reaffirm how serious this shit is and that by staying home, people are doing their bit etc. But the he's a fighter shtick, good spirits  is just bog standard saying what you're supposed to stuff.

It doesn't mean I and no doubt others who have lost people to horrible illnesses think they were weak. It's a cheap lousy literal framing of cliche'd words. Let's actually attack these people for what they've done or not done. The criminal failiure to provide PPE for front line health staff. The creating of a system where the NHS is in debt, where that can actually be a thing.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

What i don't under stand is he  is a fighter and soon to be Dad for the 6th time

so why did he not move Carrie out of number 11


----------



## RTWL (Apr 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I still have my Protect and Survive under the table leaflet somewhere






			
				wiki said:
			
		

> the calm, clipped vowels of a male announcer, advising how to build shelters, avoid fallout, and wrap up your dead loved ones in polythene, bury them, and tag their bodies


----------



## xenon (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Can you hear the Tories sing?
> No – oh! No-oh!
> Can you hear the Tories sing?
> No – oh! No-oh!
> ...



Fuckinell, I just Googledd and that's actually real.
pfft


I'm deafened by the sound of no hands clapping.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 7, 2020)

A brief smattering here with a distant cheer. Might have been sarky prisoners.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2020)

xenon said:


> I'm deafened by the sound of no hands clapping.



That's quite Zen.


----------



## xes (Apr 7, 2020)

unfortunately there have been reports of clapping. 

I know that's not the news we needed to hear in these trying times.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

xenon said:


> Fuckinell, I just Googledd and that's actually real.
> pfft
> 
> 
> I'm deafened by the sound of no hands clapping.


Think last time I heard it 'live' was 2010 at Selhurst when we lost 0 : 1 to Millwall.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 7, 2020)

The whole of the street was out for the last two claps. I guess their hands must have been too sore to use them tonight


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Have you spoke to a union Marty? This is, it goes without saying, a fucking disgrace. Are you in London?



Based in the NE.

Just to clarify - I’m an Amazon driver not DPD who appear to be having PPE issues.

Here’s some new advice for drivers coming from Amazon (just out of interest)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Just to clarify - I’m an Amazon driver ...



Funny, I don't recall you mentioning that before.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Silence near me
> 
> faith restored in my neighbours


Just driving back from shops through a fairly deprived area of Chester le street and two households clapping and banging pans   
Excellent opportunity for drive by shooters.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Funny, I don't recall you mentioning that before.



What do you do mate?  I’ve heard you mention you have some vans.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> William of Walworth .....
> 
> View attachment 205388



Only just seen this 
I suspect that's the only sign like that anywhere in my constituency. 
And Carolyn Harris had no need at all to be as effusive as that when she saw it 

She's actually a good, left-wing MP -- stick to that Mrs Harris!!


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

the one Amazon driver in the country that not doing multi drops a day it appears


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Only just seen this
> I suspect that's the only sign like that anywhere in my constituency.
> And Carolyn Harris had no need at all to be as effusive as that when she saw it
> 
> She's actually a good, left-wing MP -- stick to that Mrs Harris!!



Aye She is actually not a bad MP

saying that she does have a history of some slight dodgy choices of Office banter

her history of trying to get Fair children funerals is admiral mind


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Funny, I don't recall you mentioning that before.


Dad was a bus driver.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> What do you do mate?  I’ve heard you mention you have some vans.



I am currently unemployed.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Based in the NE.
> 
> Just to clarify - I’m an Amazon driver not DPD who appear to be having PPE issues.
> 
> Here’s some new advice for drivers coming from Amazon (just out of interest)



A temperature check is of some use but not much to be honest. The issue is a simple one: if workers are in a high risk category they should not be at work full stop. They should either be working from home or on paid leave (if self employed then different rules apply about going on to UC, but given the extent of bogus self employment we’d need to look at contracts of employment here).

Protective equipment must be provided and social distancing rules observed at all times. The DPD workers really need to talk to a union to get further advice. I’m happy to help as much as I can as well


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

What protective gear are Amazon driver provided with



not seen many even with a face mask delivering parcels

are most of them not in the same boat as DPD driver

as subbies its up to the individual


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> A temperature check is of some use but not much to be honest. The issue is a simple one: if workers are in a high risk category they should not be at work full stop. They should either be working from home or on paid leave (if self employed then different rules apply about UC).
> 
> Protective equipment must be provided and social distancing rules observed at all times. The DPD workers really need to talk to a union to get further advice. I’m happy to help as much as I can as well



Many thanks.

Amazon have actually ramped up health & safety now with PPE available such as disposable gloves, face masks, hand sanitiser and wipes available for drivers with strict delivery guidance on maintaining social distancing and never to directly hand a parcel to a customer.

But yeah, I was shocked to hear what the DPD driver had to say.

I did check my temp today with a digital oral thermometer and got a reading of 36.1°C fwiw.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> What protective gear are Amazon driver provided with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should have gloves, a face mask and customers should be advised that the driver must follow social distancing when making a delivery.

The employment status is irrelevant here.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> Amazon have actually ramped up health & safety now with PPE available such as disposable gloves, face masks, hand sanitiser and wipes available for drivers with strict delivery guidance on maintaining social distancing and never to directly hand a parcel to a customer.
> 
> ...



Good to hear. In the NE there must be trade unionists who can help. If not I’m sure Urban TU stewards can


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Good to hear. In the NE there must be trade unionists who can help. If not I’m sure Urban TU stewards can



I don’t think unions get a look in regarding Amazon I’m afraid.

Knew a couple of drivers who were in the GMB but they seemed powerless according to drivers.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

We don’t use Amazon, but with the delivery company we use it’s clear. All drivers are fully supplied with PPE, all must observe social distancing and if they are unable to they don’t make the delivery and finally customers are warned that when we deliver their parts the driver will observe social distancing.

I don’t doubt some sectors of the delivery sector aren’t observing similar. But that’s kind of my point - these workers need unions support and advice to protect themselves and their customers


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I don’t think unions get a look in regarding Amazon I’m afraid.
> 
> Knew a couple of drivers who were in the GMB but they seemed powerless according to drivers.



I‘m sure that’s the case but the point is they can provide some free advice, look at the contract of employment, provide advice re high risk/vulnerable workers and help workers assert their rights


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

the Zero Hour contact life a delivery driver regardless of the company is very tenuous

Amazon applauded themselves when forced by a Union to provide a basic wage increase


Glad i'm not living like that

Would not trust any of the big players in the field to even give you a bottle of hand sanitiser


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

This has been emailed out to Flex drivers (different to Amazon Logistics but pick up from same depot locations).


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

What today Marty1?

due to maybe the pressure of people getting delivery at home

in the middle of a pandemic


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> This has been emailed out to Flex drivers (different to Amazon Logistics but pick up from same depot locations).



Too little. Too late.


----------



## Flavour (Apr 7, 2020)

Can we stick to the main story here. Boris is in intensive care. Raab is in charge. Everyone in Parliament is bricking it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 7, 2020)

I blame Thatcher.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 7, 2020)

Flavour said:


> Can we stick to the main story here. Boris is in intensive care. Raab is in charge. Everyone in Parliament is bricking it.



I think Raab's plan is going to be "do absolutely nothing".
Looked like he was bricking it himself on the telly last night.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Too little. Too late.



Absolutely, but this is Amazon and they hate incurring added costs with a vengeance.

We’ve had gloves provided for about a month now but often they run out, face masks only on one occasion, but now they seem to have plenty of hand wipe packs.

The social distancing advice has been scrappy and vague at first but has solidified more recently into something coherent.

And to be sure - Amazon give zero fucks about the welfare of drivers - less than zero - their main objective is to be able to seamlessly operate throughout this pandemic and make a bonus dividend profit off the back of it.

If they genuinely gave a fraction of an inch of a fuck they would reduce the volume of the routes on the drivers - but they are still ‘9hr’ routes - I went out today with over 200 parcels again.  To maintain that level of pace required - mistakes can be made but Amazon don’t care.

Just noticed this is the Boris thread so I’ll stop this diversion now.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2020)

thank you Sir Smokeandsteam


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 7, 2020)

pesh said:


> [
> 
> you think some nurse might have hooked him up to a printer for the lols? worth it.


NHS printers don't work, everyone knows that  so, maybe


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 7, 2020)

8 april 2013 - Hundreds attend Thatcher street party in Windrush Square, Brixton – big photo report


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I don’t think unions get a look in regarding Amazon I’m afraid.
> 
> Knew a couple of drivers who were in the GMB but they seemed powerless according to drivers.


You should join a union Marty , you dont have to make a big announcement about it , you can keep it schtum , and unions have people with all sorts of political views and many  with none, think of ot as having a legal adviser that you can consult with if needed.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

Flavour said:


> Can we stick to the main story here. Boris is in intensive care. Raab is in charge. Everyone in Parliament is bricking it.


Actually I dont care if theres a diversion on  a thread on a Tory Prime Ministers health   to try and protect a poster who is working in potentially a  hazardous work place.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Good to hear. In the NE there must be trade unionists who can help. If not I’m sure Urban TU stewards can


I'm a rep, but in Marty1's case... nah...


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> You should join a union Marty , you dont have to make a big announcement about it , you can keep it schtum , and unions have people with all sorts of political views and many  with none, think of ot as having a legal adviser that you can consult with if needed.



Can you (or anyone else reading this) recommend any particular union that would be a good match to my ‘profession’?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Can you (or anyone else reading this) recommend any particular union that would be a good match to my ‘profession’?


GMB ?  GMB

Smokeandsteam  any advice mate


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Straight in the recycling bin, then came in and washed my hands for 3minutes whilst singing Alanis Morrisette... 'Isn't it ironic, don't you think, a little too ironic...'


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> I'm a rep, but in Marty1's case... nah...



Should be ashamed of yourself .  Unions dont recruit or get better conditions for members by exclusion they do it by uniting


----------



## 8115 (Apr 7, 2020)

Unite? TGWU?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 7, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Perhaps the more pertinent question is _at what point did the government decide it was politically impossible to publicly sustain their initial "herd immunity" strategy?_




The Government's Herd Immunity strategy was to let Covid19 go through the population so that people would recover and be immune next year. Govt was happy that 29 million people would get ill, and that 250,000 people would DIE.

They abandoned this mid-March when scientists at Imperial College showed that the numbers would be worse if they tried this because patients would need ventilators and specialist staff who don't exist because of cuts, plus not enough graveyards, masks, gloves etc.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> GMB ?  GMB
> 
> Smokeandsteam  any advice mate



Yes. Definitely GMB.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Can you (or anyone else reading this) recommend any particular union that would be a good match to my ‘profession’?


suggested the IWW for you earlier Join the IWW - Industrial Workers of the World (IWW)


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yes. Definitely GMB.


Marty1


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Can you (or anyone else reading this) recommend any particular union that would be a good match to my ‘profession’?



in general, while you're pretty much free to join any trade union who considers you eligible for membership, it's best to join the recognised union in your workplace if there is one (as the personnel bloke said when i started at camden council, "you can join the national union of mineworkers if you feel so inclined, but we recognise and talk to NALGO")

if there isn't a recognised trade union, then one that already has some members in your workplace / business / line of work is the next best thing.



The39thStep said:


> GMB ? GMB



yes - GMB are at least trying with amazon. (i've no personal experience with them - never worked somewhere they were the right union to join)

it's all a bit chicken and egg.  you are not going to get proper union recognition / collective bargaining in a workplace where a small handful of employees are union members.  the employers (and their political friends) will try to persuade you that this means there's no point in joining a union, but the only way any union is going to get any influence at a workplace is if enough people join.

you do not have to tell your employer you're joining, you can pay subscriptions by standing order.

if - for whatever political reason - you do not want to join the labour party affiliated fund, you don't have to.  



ddraig said:


> suggested the IWW for you earlier Join the IWW - Industrial Workers of the World (IWW)



I don't know a lot about the IWW but it does appear that they have some representation with amazon / contractor drivers, although they seem more active in London and the south east.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I'm intrigued as how the government came to the decision about herd community .



Heres a plausible answer to that question:




__





						The Coronavirus Crisis: Herd Immunity has Infected UK Policy – But Who Was Patient Zero for this Toxic Transatlantic Idea? – Byline Times
					

Peter Jukes finds more evidence that the origin of the disastrous concept can be traced back to the Prime Minister's chief advisor Dominic Cummings and his US links.




					bylinetimes.com
				




particularly so from the "Enter Dominic Cummings" section towards the end


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Should be ashamed of yourself .  Unions dont recruit or get better conditions for members by exclusion they do it by uniting


I don't represent fash cunts or their fellow travellers. Fuck him.

Edit, ordinarily, I'd agree with you but there are exceptions and this is definitely an exception.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 7, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> I don't represent fash cunts or their fellow travellers. Fuck him.
> 
> Edit, ordinarily, I'd agree with you but there are exceptions and this is definitely an exception.



Maybe "fash cunts" (and I've no idea if Marty1 is actually one) would be less likely to stay fash cunts if it wasn't for cunts like you being, well... cunts.

But then again, maybe your politics are more about making your self feel morally feel superior to others, rather than bringing people over to a more reasonable viewpoint. In which case I guess you're succeeding, so good for you.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Heres a plausible answer to that question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's strictly accurate to call herd immunity a disastrous concept. It is a very real thing and is often used in mathematical modelling of diseases. I do agree that it is not, not has ever been, used in public health in the absence of a vaccine.

The best demonstration of herd immunity is measles. Due to extensive vaccination programmes this disease was virtually eradicated in many countries, with the population becoming immune. Those that could not have the vaccine were protected as the level of herd immunity was high enough. However, once uptake of the measles vaccine dropped, herd immunity decreased and measles has begun to take hold again.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Heres a plausible answer to that question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. theres some food for thought  in there however theres also a lot of conjecture.My initial query was about the how the government made the desion ie what was the specialist health advice, was it overuled etc. I'm sure that politicians have their own theories and what ever specialist advice is given its very often either given in a way that is politically acceptable or if not its often goes through a political filter when discussed by politicians.

This article below  , warning its long but a pacy read, gives a fascinating time table of events and examines the relationship between competing medical advice and the political , how or if it was conveyed and the resulting political decsions .









						Special Report: Johnson listened to his scientists about coronavirus - but they were slow to sound the alarm
					

It was early spring when British scientists laid out the bald truth to their government. It was "highly likely," they said, that there was now "sustained transmission" of COVID-19 in the United Kingdom.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Smoking kills (Apr 8, 2020)

agricola said:


> some knob chanting Boris, Boris, Boris in Vauxhall


Maybe he just wanted you to shout "Out, Out, Out".


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 8, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I don't think it's strictly accurate to call herd immunity a disastrous concept. It is a very real thing and is often used in mathematical modelling of diseases. I do agree that it is not, not has ever been, used in public health in the absence of a vaccine.
> 
> The best demonstration of herd immunity is measles. Due to extensive vaccination programmes this disease was virtually eradicated in many countries, with the population becoming immune. Those that could not have the vaccine were protected as the level of herd immunity was high enough. However, once uptake of the measles vaccine dropped, herd immunity decreased and easles has begun to take hold again.


As a policy, it is a disastrous concept. As a policy, it means accepting full defeat to the virus from the start. The contrast with vaccinations programmes is relevant, I would have thought, because the real comparison isn't to a policy of enough people getting a measles vaccination for herd immunity. The real comparison would be to a policy to tackle the problem of measles by giving the majority of the population measles within a very short space of time.


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> This article below  , warning its long but a pacy read, gives a fascinating time table of events and examines the relationship between competing medical advice and the political , how or if it was conveyed and the resulting political decsions .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its pretty good. It mirrors my understanding of events as we discussed them here at the time, and adds a few details I was not previously aware of. The main tricks it missed are the extent to which the orthodox pandemic planning was based on the same things the EU Centre for Disease Control came out with in the past and right up until the moment that article describes as when Italian lockdown 'opened up policy space'. This was the period I repeatedly went on about as being the death of the orthodox approach, once I finally noticed it had happened. And although it sort of mentions it, the article also failed to really do justice to how little the initial contain, test, trace phase was actually expected to really contain things.

For example there is this bit:



> For weeks now, doctors and public health workers had been watching out for people with flu-like symptoms coming in from China. Longley, an infectious diseases consultant at London’s Hospital for Tropical Diseases, was part of a team that staffed a public health service helpline for those with symptoms. The plan, she said, had been to make all effort to catch every case and their contacts. And “to start with, it looked like it was working.”



But early modelling always suggested many travel-related cases would be missed. Making every effort to catch every case is something that is often attempted without actually expecting to really catch every case. And our efforts in that regard were hardly impressive. People kidding themselves that something was more than it really was is one of the kinds of mistakes made during that period. In the same way that we sometimes come up with arbitrary definition of something, and then later forget that was a creation done for our own practical reasons, not a concrete guide to how the virus actually behaves. For example, they had to pick a definition for what counted as a close contact, and settled on certain situations having to last for 15 minutes in order to count as close contact. Well, these are not rules the virus has to respect at all.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 8, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Maybe "fash cunts" (and I've no idea if Marty1 is actually one) would be less likely to stay fash cunts if it wasn't for cunts like you being, well... cunts.
> 
> But then again, maybe your politics are more about making your self feel morally feel superior to others, rather than bringing people over to a more reasonable viewpoint. In which case I guess you're succeeding, so good for you.


If I were to see him doing summat besides trolling with his right wing bollocks, I might be of a mind to give a helping hand. In the absence of any genuine move to a more reasonable view point, he can get to fuck. By the way, I'm also usually "too busy" to help out out those who scabbed when we were on strike. I'm not here to provide a service to cunts who'd stab their workmates in the back as soon as look at them. The day Marty1 shows a move to reasonableness, I'll help.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Like most people on here I know pretty much nothing about succesful ways to manage corona virus but I'm intrigued as how the government came to the decision about herd community . So was Patrick Vallances advice on herd immunity just a theoretical justification for a decsion already made or did it influence the governments decsion?


This is interesting
Edit: someone has posted this above too 









						Special Report: Johnson listened to his scientists about coronavirus - but they were slow to sound the alarm
					

It was early spring when British scientists laid out the bald truth to their government. It was "highly likely," they said, that there was now "sustained transmission" of COVID-19 in the United Kingdom.




					mobile.reuters.com


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 8, 2020)

I got message to a message to say he was dead. Can't see its source anywhere.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

RedRedRose said:


> I got message to a message to say he was dead. Can't see its source anywhere.


There's not even anything on Twitter so either your source is  deep within his inner circle or it's a bag o'shite fake news.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

If he survives this will he become the new ‘Boris the Bullet Dodger’?
Especially as the Mail uses the term “‘he will pull through”


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 8, 2020)

editor said:


> There's not even anything on Twitter so either your source is  deep within his inner circle or it's a bag o'shite fake news.


Its fake news being circulated on Chinese social media.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 8, 2020)

RedRedRose said:


> Its fake news being circulated on Chinese social media.


And English, apparently.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

It's been clearly stated, by the BBC at least, that there will be no further updates on his condition until later today (Wednesday). So whatever has been seen on social media is unlikely to be factually correct.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

The news today 
Johnson, Johnson, Johnson, Johnson, Johnson, Raab, power vacuum, Johnson, Johnson, 700+ dead, Johnson, Trump, Johnson, NHS staff.
Just a forecast.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

I keep checking to see if there's any update on his 'personal' twitter but the most recent post is still the one from two days ago that says i've just popped into hospital _for some routine tests_..


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Special Report: Johnson listened to his scientists about coronavirus - but they were slow to sound the alarm
> 
> 
> It was early spring when British scientists laid out the bald truth to their government. It was "highly likely," they said, that there was now "sustained transmission" of COVID-19 in the United Kingdom.
> ...


Lots of details in that, but not without contradictions in narrative either, such as "The catalyst for a policy reversal came on March 16 with the publication of a report by Neil Ferguson’s Imperial College team. .....[yet].........Imperial’s prediction of over half a million deaths was no different from the report by the government’s own pandemic modelling committee two weeks earlier." There are other headscratching examples in it that suggest things unknown and unsaid.

There's a lot of murk in this episode, a public enquiry wouldn't unpick it either.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> The news today
> Johnson, Johnson, Johnson, Johnson, Johnson, Raab, power vacuum, Johnson, Johnson, 700+ dead, Johnson, Trump, Johnson, NHS staff.
> Just a forecast.


missing 'strong and stable'


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2020)

And throw in some “bulldog spirit” ftw!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And throw in some “bulldog spirit” ftw!


Throw in a pit bull that’s been tormented with a Boris Johnson doll!


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2020)

phillm said:


> An intensive care consultant just said in an interview with Adam Boulton, on Sky, that surviving ICU patients often suffer very long term psychological cognitive and physical problems which need to be dealt with.


This scares the fuck out of me.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2020)

So what is the official line today for Johnnsons condition? 

ICU 
On oxygen 
In good spirits 
No ventilation
Nothing similar to ventilation 
No pneumonia 


Is that right? 

I saw on twitter that "his temperature has dropped" is that official of just rumours?


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 8, 2020)

He's "doing just fine" according to Raab this morning


----------



## Raheem (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I saw on twitter that "his temperature has dropped"


Did it say how much by?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 8, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Did it say how much by?


If there was ever a time for a '38 Degrees' petition...


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2020)

I would be surprised if they blatantly lied over ventilator use for Boris. It would leak out.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I would be surprised if they blatantly lied over ventilator use for Boris. It would leak out.



That's what you get for having Dyson build them.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2020)

My nurse GF is sick today.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> The news today
> Johnson, Johnson, Johnson, Johnson, Johnson, Raab, power vacuum, Johnson, Johnson, 700+ dead, Johnson, Trump, Johnson, NHS staff.
> Just a forecast.


... egg, Johnson, Johnson and Spam.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 8, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Did it say how much by?



Probably not as far as zero, though if he did die, it would be typical of this government to spend at least a day using misleading euphemisms before admitting it.

"His temperature has dropped significantly, he's no longer in the intensive care unit, there is no further risk of pneumonia, and he does not require oxygen."


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

phillm said:


> An intensive care consultant just said in an interview with Adam Boulton, on Sky, that surviving ICU patients often suffer very long term psychological cognitive and physical problems which need to be dealt with.



They can pump oxygen into you but, short of one of those membrane oxygenation thingies which effectively does the gas exchange for you, you're still relying on what function your lungs still have to get that oxygen into your blood stream. It's possible that in some cases that's enough oxygen to keep the body alive long enough to finish off the virus and dial back any autoimmune responses but not enough to prevent long-term tissue damage. The brain is particularly vulnerable to a shortage of oxygen. If there's a delay in getting a patient onto ventilation, which there will be in many cases because patients not in hospitals aren't being monitored at all, then that's another point at which there could be brain damage due to hypoxia.

The psychology of lying there stuffed full of tubes, cut off from loved ones, basically waiting to die is better not thought of too often. It is to be hoped that there's not too much awareness going on by that point.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Probably not as far as zero, though if he did die, it would be typical of this government to spend at least a day using misleading euphemisms before admitting it.
> 
> "His temperature has dropped significantly, he's no longer in the intensive care unit, there is no further risk of pneumonia, and he does not require oxygen."



'His condition is stable.'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Probably not as far as zero, though if he did die, it would be typical of this government to spend at least a day using misleading euphemisms before admitting it.
> 
> "His temperature has dropped significantly, he's no longer in the intensive care unit, there is no further risk of pneumonia, and he does not require oxygen."


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> I keep checking to see if there's any update on his 'personal' twitter but the most recent post is still the one from two days ago that says i've just popped into hospital _for some routine tests_..



This would have come as a surprise to anyone who was actually due to have routine tests and has seen them postponed indefinitely.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 8, 2020)

cheery selfies from hospital bed noticible by there absence. How long till they announce hes on a ventilator? Def think the lack of detail and evasiveness is due to power struggles in government. Real likelyhood that Johnson wont be coming back for months or ever. 
Life and death decisions with massive implications have to taken and we seem to have a bunch headless chickens carrying out a backstabbing and blamedodging  operation.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's a stupid position for a number of reasons isn't it? For one it's clearly a lie as he can't be so sure. It's also stupid as it'll look bad if he does die. It's also missing a chance to press home the danger of the virus. And yeah, I hate that 'fighter' nonsense with illnesses too, it comes out lots with cancer as well.




Yep. Totally agree. As if being ill means you're a weakling. I hate that attitude. I worked with someone who knew I was unwell. She used to turn to me every fucking day and say "your health is your wealth". My brain couldn't fucking compute that and it did get to the stage where I eventually turned on her and told her to fuck off. She was mortally wounded as I pointed out to her that my health was none of her fucking business and considering as I was earning a shitload more than her that her daily throw away shit comment was deeply flawed.

As for Raab? He's a dope.


----------



## keybored (Apr 8, 2020)

RedRedRose said:


> Its fake news being circulated on Chinese social media.


We've even outsourced the "Convenient Scapegoat" industry to them.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 8, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> What i don't under stand is he  is a fighter and soon to be Dad for the 6th time
> 
> so why did he not move Carrie out of number 11



Can I just say that I got censored on this thread for stating something about Johnson which is public record, he himself put it on record.  Also there are numerous eye witness reports which repeat Johnson's behaviour in this regard.

Yet all across this thread we have mention of his offspring, of whom there are specific injunctions in place to protect.  If we're going to be consistent discussing his kids really is a no no from a legal stand point.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he doesn't believe in illness but illness believes in him




Oh yeah.
Reminds of this author who came to lecture us when I was in college. He was selling his book. Anyway he decided to tell us that all disease was the result of our own 
dis-ease. 🙄
I stood up in front of the 200 or so students and called him out. He decided to continue by saying heart dis-ease was a result of a deep emotional wound. I continued taking him on and asked him how come heart disease was so low in Japan? Could it have something to do with diet maybe? In the end he got personal and said "you're very defensive. Has someone in your family a heart problem?"
At that stage I really lost the plot and fucked him out of it for his misinformation. Got a clap from the rest of the students 😁 and nobody bought his book.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

This 'he's a fighter' bollocks also helps prop up an illusion that the PM has somehow still got agency and control at this point, of his own body but also of anything at all.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yep. Totally agree. As if being ill means you're a weakling. I hate that attitude. I worked with someone who knew I was unwell. She used to turn to me every fucking day and say "your health is your wealth". My brain couldn't fucking compute that and it did get to the stage where I eventually turned on her and told her to fuck off. She was mortally wounded as I pointed out to her that my health was none of her fucking business and considering as I was earning a shitload more than her that her daily throw away shit comment was deeply flawed.
> 
> As for Raab? He's a dope.



Used to work with someone who claimed she never had sick days. Until she was in bed with flu for 5 days.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> A lot of cancer survivors are equally annoyed by it. They'll know full well that they were lucky and not 'strong' or 'brave' or any of that shit, about which sickness gives not the tiniest fuck.



FWIW, and it's probably just me, but, as a cancer patient myself, I'm not too keen on the 'survivor' label either. I've certainly been labelled it and eulogised for it. I did nothing outside of make a couple of ok choices. HCW did everything. It's also a term that makes cancer a defining part of you. Don't like it, sorry.


----------



## Ladystardust (Apr 8, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> FWIW, and it's probably just me, but, as a cancer patient myself, I'm not too keen on the 'survivor' label either.


Not just you


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> FWIW, and it's probably just me, but, as a cancer patient myself, I'm not too keen on the 'survivor' label either. I've certainly been labelled it and eulogised for it. I did nothing outside of make a couple of ok choices. HCW did everything. It's also a term that makes cancer a defining part of you. Don't like it, sorry.



Rather than try and find a suitable form of words I'll just delete the whole thing. Not really my place to speak for others in this context anyway. My apologies.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Rather than try and find a suitable form of words I'll just delete the whole thing. Not really my place to speak for others in this context anyway. My apologies.



No need mate, honestly. I know you meant no harm.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 8, 2020)

Update due from the hospital around 1pm


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 8, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> No need mate, honestly. I know you meant no harm.



This is not the sort of behaviour one expects on the internet!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> This is not the sort of behaviour one expects on the internet!


The auld certainties no longer hold true


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2020)

This may seem callous.  I cant but think of Boris in ICU having to listen to the final breaths of dying patients and face the fact that he was too up his own arse about herd immunity to put a decent plan of action in place until it was very nearly too late.
Will he be a changed man after this? Will he ever see that he and his advisors were wrong and made grave mistakes that have cost lives?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> This may seem callous.  I cant but think of Boris in ICU having to listen to the final breaths of dying patients and face the fact that he was too up his own arse about herd immunity to put a decent plan of action in place until it was very nearly too late.
> Will he be a changed man after this? Will he ever see that he and his advisors were wrong and made grave mistakes that have cost lives?


He'll more likely be feeling sorry for himself


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> This may seem callous.  I cant but think of Boris in ICU having to listen to the final breaths of dying patients and face the fact that he was too up his own arse about herd immunity to put a decent plan of action in place until it was very nearly too late.
> Will he be a changed man after this? Will he ever see that he and his advisors were wrong and made grave mistakes that have cost lives?


I think that one of the defining characteristics of most politicians is the ability not to experience empathy, which gets in the way if you're involved in a naked grab for power, scaling hills of skulls along the way. There _are_ empathic politicians, but by and large it mitigates against them scaling the loftier heights. Of course, what they *are* good at - to varying degrees - is looking like they're being empathic. 

I think we can probably assume that Johnson is likely to score pretty low on empathy.


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> This may seem callous.  I cant but think of Boris in ICU having to listen to the final breaths of dying patients and face the fact that he was too up his own arse about herd immunity to put a decent plan of action in place until it was very nearly too late.
> Will he be a changed man after this? Will he ever see that he and his advisors were wrong and made grave mistakes that have cost lives?



Pretty sure he’s got a room to himself.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 8, 2020)

I was going to say he's not renowned for his empathy, look at his reaction to the photo of the kid in hospital. This is hard wired into him.


----------



## maomao (Apr 8, 2020)

They're probably trying to keep him off the ventilator as long as possible because they know that as soon as he's tubed up he's out of the game for a few months minimum.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 8, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> FWIW, and it's probably just me, but, as a cancer patient myself, I'm not too keen on the 'survivor' label either.


Thing is Gel, I don't think it's about the actual sufferers. It's a way that humans have developed of talking to each other about sick or dying people that makes _them_ feel more comfortable without having to put too much thought into the situation. All of the clichés; "fighter", "survivor"; see also "brave" and "courageous", usually appended to sick kids, as if they had a choice in what was going on. Platitudes, by definition meaningless. Just indelicate throwaway lines like the bloody awful "be strong" to grieving relatives. They are worthless and should simply be humoured or, better still, contempuously ignored, rather than timewastingly dissected for any genuine meaning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Thing is Gel, I don't think it's about the actual sufferers. It's a way that humans have developed of talking to_ each other _about sick or dying people that makes _them_ feel more comfortable without having to put too much thought into the situation. All of the clichés "fighter", "survivor", see also "brave" and "courageous" usually appended to sick kids as if they had a choice in what was going on. They're just indelicate throwaway lines like the bloody awful "be strong" to grieving relatives, and should be treated as such and pretty much ignored rather than disected for genuine meaning.


He says after assigning meaning


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> He'll more likely be feeling sorry for himself





existentialist said:


> I think that one of the defining characteristics of most politicians is the ability not to experience empathy, which gets in the way if you're involved in a naked grab for power, scaling hills of skulls along the way. There _are_ empathic politicians, but by and large it mitigates against them scaling the loftier heights. Of course, what they *are* good at - to varying degrees - is looking like they're being empathic.
> 
> I think we can probably assume that Johnson is likely to score pretty low on empathy.



Yeah. You're right.
For a while I forgot he's not like most ordinary people who have a conscience and a sense of empathy.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Lots of details in that, but not without contradictions in narrative either, such as "The catalyst for a policy reversal came on March 16 with the publication of a report by Neil Ferguson’s Imperial College team. .....[yet].........Imperial’s prediction of over half a million deaths was no different from the report by the government’s own pandemic modelling committee two weeks earlier." There are other headscratching examples in it that suggest things unknown and unsaid.
> 
> There's a lot of murk in this episode, a public enquiry wouldn't unpick it either.


I think I am prefering that complex if sometimes contradictory  narrative rather than this is all the work of a shadowy evil genius over ruling expert medical opinion type explainations tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> He'll more likely be feeling sorry for himself


For being placed amongst such losers/quitters


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> FWIW, and it's probably just me, but, as a cancer patient myself, I'm not too keen on the 'survivor' label either. I've certainly been labelled it and eulogised for it. I did nothing outside of make a couple of ok choices. HCW did everything. It's also a term that makes cancer a defining part of you. Don't like it, sorry.


This, 100%, well said, nuff said.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> This may seem callous.  I cant but think of Boris in ICU having to listen to the final breaths of dying patients and face the fact that he was too up his own arse about herd immunity to put a decent plan of action in place until it was very nearly too late.
> Will he be a changed man after this? Will he ever see that he and his advisors were wrong and made grave mistakes that have cost lives?


This suggests a level of introspection and self awareness I’m not sure Boris has.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> FWIW, and it's probably just me, but, as a cancer patient myself, I'm not too keen on the 'survivor' label either. I've certainly been labelled it and eulogised for it. I did nothing outside of make a couple of ok choices. HCW did everything. It's also a term that makes cancer a defining part of you. Don't like it, sorry.


Agreed. I prefer snarky cunt for myself.


----------



## maomao (Apr 8, 2020)

The least likely outcome here is Boris becoming a better person as a result of exposure to others' hard work and suffering. If he comes back it'll all be about his suffering. And it'll be insufferable.


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> .


the point is that he's likely to be in a bad way.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2020)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> This is interesting
> Edit: someone has posted this above too
> 
> 
> ...


I found it fascinating and far more plausible than some of the very simplified  but understandable knee jerk claims that  herd immunity was just the work of Johnson and Cummimgs overuling expert advice. It also shows that their were contradictory opinions amongst experts and that some of those opinions were  contextualised by the experts themselves into what would be politically and socially acceptable responses.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 8, 2020)

If he doesn't pull through whats the chance of the government attempting a hilarious Weekend at Bernie's strategy?


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 8, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Probably not as far as zero, though if he did die, it would be typical of this government to spend at least a day using misleading euphemisms before admitting it.
> 
> "His temperature has dropped significantly, he's no longer in the intensive care unit, there is no further risk of pneumonia, and he does not require oxygen."


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I found it fascinating and far more plausible than some of the very simplified  but understandable knee jerk claims that  herd immunity was just the work of Johnson and Cummimgs overuling expert advice. It also shows that their were contradictory opinions amongst experts and that some of those opinions were  contextualised by the experts themselves into what would be politically and socially acceptable responses.


Yes, importantly it demonstrated that the simplistic linear, one-way flow of advice from scientists --> politicians presented by the Johnson regime is false. Clearly the various committees charged with proffering advice were working within politically determined assumptions.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> If he doesn't pull through whats the chance of the government attempting a hilarious Weekend at Bernie's strategy?



I'd be ok with that. Dead Boris would probably be better at his job than Alive Boris.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

Well I don’t think we would ever witness a humbled Johnson.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 8, 2020)

What Gary Younge said about Cameron could easily apply to his pal:

_As a young man Cameron looked out on the social carnage of pit closures and mass unemployment, looked at Margaret Thatcher's government and thought, these are my people. When all the debating is done, that is really all I need to know. _









						I hate Tories. And yes, it's tribal | Gary Younge
					

Gary Younge: Labour was my tribe, but they did terrible things I could not be associated with. But I still long for Cameron to fail on Thursday




					www.theguardian.com
				




I don't really want him dead. His born children and his unborn child need a father, his dreadful father needs his sons.  

If only there were a way of stringing up the likes of him all the way down the Mall, on both sides, with piano wire, upside down, surrounded by jeering partisans,  as far as their political personas were concerned but letting them live as private people.


If it were constitutionally possible I'd rather they dug John Major out of retirement and asked him 'Do you want a six month gig as PM?' than let anybody in the present cabinet loose on the job. Like getting the old MD to hold the fort for a bit because they have an idea of how the job is done. But not Cameron.


----------



## JimW (Apr 8, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> If he doesn't pull through whats the chance of the government attempting a hilarious Weekend at Bernie's strategy?


Think it was China's first emperor who died on a tour of the south so legend has it they put a wagon of rotting fish behind his carriage to get the corpse back to the capital unnoticed. Watch out for a fried chicken truck following a van to Downing Street.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2020)

maybe they'll keep him alive in a big throne like the Emperor of Mankind, the carrion lord.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> What Gary Younge said about Cameron could easily apply to his pal:
> 
> _As a young man Cameron looked out on the social carnage of pit closures and mass unemployment, looked at Margaret Thatcher's government and thought, these are my people. When all the debating is done, that is really all I need to know. _
> 
> ...



Gary Younge appears to hate every political party based on that article.



> But for reasons that are rooted more in emotion, vengeance and resentment than political analysis, I'm equally convinced it matters who loses.



Doesn’t seem a particularly healthy mindset.

So you’d prefer John Major in charge (because he’s pro EU no doubt)?

But not Cameron (presumably because he called the referendum)?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Gary Younge appears to hate every political party based on that article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yawn.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'd be ok with that. Dead Boris would probably be better at his job than Alive Boris.


The only good tory being a dead tory, yes


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I found it fascinating and far more plausible than some of the very simplified  but understandable knee jerk claims that  herd immunity was just the work of Johnson and Cummimgs overuling expert advice. It also shows that their were contradictory opinions amongst experts and that some of those opinions were  contextualised by the experts themselves into what would be politically and socially acceptable responses.


Yes, and highlights exactly why there cannot be this barrier placed between science and politics, and why 'expertise' is often harmful.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> I don't represent fash cunts or their fellow travellers. Fuck him.
> 
> Edit, ordinarily, I'd agree with you but there are exceptions and this is definitely an exception.


I had a long hard think about this and my response to it. My response was a knee jerk reaction sincere but never the less a knee jerk reaction. To be fair when I was a young shop steward I had similar misgivings about recruiting and representing people with views that I strongly disagreed with. There were two things that helped me rethink this and change my position. So without wanting to patronise  I'll share them, might not change your mind but you'll see where I am coming from.

The first one was reading a short book Called Our Flag Stays Red by a bloke called Phil Piratin. Piratin was elected as a Communist MP in Stepney after the war. He got there by building community campaigns.  In the years before the war he had been a key player in physical force anti fascism and mobilising people for Cable Street ,he was very active in building a large and well organised campaign over rent strikes and evictions. During that camapign he  defended BUF members faced with eviction  despite the fact that at other times he and the CP had been kicking the shit out of them . His justification was this was that despite their views they were also victims of landlords, the campaign would be stronger with less evictions ,that working class unity was key and that unity might move them away from their views. The campaign was very succesful.

The second ocassion was me speaking to a fella who had been the leader of strike action at an engineering factory iand now was the conveynor for the bin men on Brent council. Geoff had been around for years was friendly with what was IS when it was formed and was a thoroughly respected working class militant. I spoke to him as I had been asked to represent a bloke with known racist views and said to Geoff my heart wasnt in it. He said to me very seriously , 'Youv'e got to do it.  We want every c**nt in the union, we want every workplace unionised  You've got to make the management go through the union on every occasion and youve got to show that to the membership, thats how you build.  If you dont then then where will you be when management go after one of our own, there wont be a union to call on because members will see how you pick and choose. If you believe that the working class can unite in theory then you have to make that happen in reality. You can tell the fella face to face you dont like his views but then you have to put that on one side and do your best'.

Both these things stuck in my mind for years to be honest. In the case last night we are talking about an un-unionised work place where there is inadequate health and safety at a time when there is a deadly virus. Objectively the  least of any problems there  is whether one of the workers  has  an internet  fetish over Boris and Trump , he needs protection as do the other workers.

Ok lecture over.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Gary Younge appears to hate every political party based on that article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Too much fucking presuming, pal. Where in fuck's name did that come from? Unless from your diseased imagination, for lack of a better way of describing the workings of your mind, again for want of a better word.

A competent interim PM.  Nothing to do with remaining, you arse.  Because it's a crisis of epic proportions; Johnson is surrounded by nonentities who couldn't organise morning surgery in a country doctor's, which goes for Cameron in spades. So, as I thought I already said but you were incapable of understanding the first time, it's not a bad idea to get a dug-out who isn't gaga yet when  you need someone who knows how to do things and how the job works.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Yes, importantly it demonstrated that the simplistic linear, one-way flow of advice from scientists --> politicians presented by the Johnson regime is false. Clearly the various committees charged with proffering advice were working within politically determined assumptions.


Absolutely and that is the way that councils and government normally work tbh. The normal mode of civil servants ,economists,  Police, Army and other experts is to mainly guess what is politically acceptable when asked for advice.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2020)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> This suggests a level of introspection and self awareness I’m not sure Boris has.




Yes. You're right. 
👍


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'd be ok with that. Dead Boris would probably be better at his job than Alive Boris.




That would make a grand t-shirt 
AB⚡DB

Anyone good at photoshop here? 😀


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> I don't represent fash cunts or their fellow travellers. Fuck him.
> 
> Edit, ordinarily, I'd agree with you but there are exceptions and this is definitely an exception.


 that's really poor, wasting a good chance to persuade someone of the errors of their ways


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Well I don’t think we would ever witness a humbled Johnson.



I think he could fake it .


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I had a long hard think about this and my response to it. My response was a knee jerk reaction sincere but never the less a knee jerk reaction. To be fair when I was a young shop steward I had similar misgivings about recruiting and representing people with views that I strongly disagreed with. There were two things that helped me rethink this and change my position. So without wanting to patronise  I'll share them, might not change your mind but you'll see where I am coming from.
> 
> The first one was reading a short book Called Our Flag Stays Red by a bloke called Phil Piratin. Piratin was elected as a Communist MP in Stepney after the war. He got there by building community campaigns.  In the years before the war he had been a key player in physical force anti fascism and mobilising people for Cable Street ,he was very active in building a large and well organised campaign over rent strikes and evictions. During that camapign he  defended BUF members faced with eviction  despite the fact that at other times he and the CP had been kicking the shit out of them . His justification was this was that despite their views they were also victims of landlords, the campaign would be stronger with less evictions ,that working class unity was key and that unity might move them away from their views. The campaign was very succesful.
> 
> ...



Just for the record - I don’t have an internet fetish over Boris and Trump, I just think independently from MSM reporting.

But that’s a great post


----------



## keybored (Apr 8, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> If he doesn't pull through whats the chance of the government attempting a hilarious Weekend at Bernie's strategy?


I can almost picture it. Coronavirus meme/panic/fear mongering general thread


----------



## JimW (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I just think independently from MSM reporting.


Mind so open your brains fell out


----------



## Smangus (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Gary Younge appears to hate every political party based on that article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are way beyond Brexit leaver/remainer shite now, continual framing of the situation in these terms really is lazy, stunted thinking. Do wake up.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The only good tory being a dead tory, yes


And then they still stink.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2020)

JimW said:


> Mind so open your brains fell out



I know a bloke from Yorkshire over here who I occasionally bump into who on those occasions nearly always reminds me that he doesnt follow the Main Stream Media and gets his news from elsewhere. It used to be Russia Today and Fox news but over the years his sources of alternatives to MSM have become somewhat diverse . Aside from the struggles over the deep state, majestik 12, 5g, he has also had a UFO encounter ( I asked if there was a site that monitored UFO sightings in the Algarve as he might live in a hotspot but unfortunately they dont want us to know), he once met in a pub the man who invented bar codes who ,although sworn to secrecy under the official secrets act ,when drunk admitted to our man that it was designed to be tatooed on humans to track them. Also obsessed about cannabis oil and tumeric.  A quick bottle of beer with him can sometimes seem like an eternity.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Just for the record - I don’t have an internet fetish over Boris and Trump, I just think independently from MSM reporting.
> 
> But that’s a great post



Being an independent thinker, not being led by the MSM, just like thousands of other  tedious fuckwits with exactly the same  'original' views,  banging on about the same tired things for ever is paradoxically dully mainstream.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'd be ok with that. Dead Boris would probably be better at his job than Alive Boris.



maybe he is both dead boris and alive boris until the first journalist is allowed to look inside the ICU


----------



## Cloo (Apr 8, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Being an independent thinker, not being led by the MSM, just like thousands of other  tedious fuckwits with exactly the same  'original' views,  banging on about the same tired things for ever is paradoxically dully mainstream.


Love the way that some people seem to think the mainstream media is leftwing _chortle_


----------



## keybored (Apr 8, 2020)

lefteri said:


> maybe he is both dead boris and alive boris until the first journalist is allowed to look inside the ICU


Schrödinger's prat?


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 8, 2020)

My take on it is this:

1. Boris Johnson is a horrific sociopath and liar.

2. If he dies, he will be replaced by another horrific sociopath and liar.

Therefore his death, other to those in his family, doesn't matter all that much in the long run. It's a fate he has consigned many nameless people to either already, or in the year ahead.

Were he to survive, I'm sure he'll greet those deaths with the same indifference that I will greet his.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I had a long hard think about this and my response to it. My response was a knee jerk reaction sincere but never the less a knee jerk reaction. To be fair when I was a young shop steward I had similar misgivings about recruiting and representing people with views that I strongly disagreed with. There were two things that helped me rethink this and change my position. So without wanting to patronise  I'll share them, might not change your mind but you'll see where I am coming from.
> 
> The first one was reading a short book Called Our Flag Stays Red by a bloke called Phil Piratin. Piratin was elected as a Communist MP in Stepney after the war. He got there by building community campaigns.  In the years before the war he had been a key player in physical force anti fascism and mobilising people for Cable Street ,he was very active in building a large and well organised campaign over rent strikes and evictions. During that camapign he  defended BUF members faced with eviction  despite the fact that at other times he and the CP had been kicking the shit out of them . His justification was this was that despite their views they were also victims of landlords, the campaign would be stronger with less evictions ,that working class unity was key and that unity might move them away from their views. The campaign was very succesful.
> 
> ...


I am suitably chastised, yes I've read Piratin's book and your "lecture" is appreciated. I've repped on and off for about 40 years now and guess I've become somewhat jaded and cynical after supporting not only the best but the worst - people who are me me me, something for nothing schnorers, takers and users with scab minds and scab hearts.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Update due from the hospital around 1pm




Has this happened yet?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah. "responding to treatment, stable" = still critically ill.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Yeah. "responding to treatment, stable" = still critically ill.


we all know what strong and stable now mean, at death's door


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Yeah. "responding to treatment, stable" = still critically ill.


though i think they repeated yesterday's phrase about breathing unassisted.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

They may as well be saying 'move along, nothing to see here', it would be just as convincing...


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 8, 2020)

Well, once he ended up in ICU he was never going to be up at out in a couple of days regardless of how well he is responding to treatment.


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Yeah. "responding to treatment, stable" = still critically ill.




In good spirits, don’t forget that he’s in good spirits.


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2020)

Cid said:


> In good spirits, don’t forget that he’s in good spirits.


i just had a very good spirit.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 8, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> This may seem callous.  I cant but think of Boris in ICU having to listen to the final breaths of dying patients and face the fact that he was too up his own arse about herd immunity to put a decent plan of action in place until it was very nearly too late.
> Will he be a changed man after this? Will he ever see that he and his advisors were wrong and made grave mistakes that have cost lives?


I'd hazard a guess Johnson's in a room to himself rather than in a ward with others, but I read this yesterday, a man's account of being in  covid-19 ward when other people are dying and it makes for very grim reading.









						Dad rushed into hospital with coronavirus on moment fellow patient died
					

Craig Farley-Jones was fighting coronavirus in hospital




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

> Former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn said: "My thoughts are with Boris Johnson and his family tonight. Thanks to the #NHS staff for their hard work and dedication."



👏👏👏👏









						World's politicians send best wishes to Boris Johnson in intensive care
					

News of the PM's deterioration sparked an outpouring of support and best wishes for a quick recovery




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> There's a "Clap For Boris" Facebook group now...



Those passenger manifests for the South Atlantic transports just write themselves these days don’t they?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> 👏👏👏👏
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not being rude Marty1 but why are you still posting how much you hate the left on a website that is predominantly leftwing?


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Not being rude Marty1 but why are you still posting how much you hate the left on a website that is predominantly leftwing?



I don’t (hate the left), many of my posts including the one you’ve just replied to kind of prove such.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Has this happened yet?



This is the sum total of what was said:


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I don’t (hate the left), many of my posts including the one you’ve just replied to kind of prove such.


Jeremy Corbyn saying what he is obliged to say - although he does actually have a much greater natural love of humanity than I personally can muster at the best of times.


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Just for the record - I don’t have an internet fetish over Boris and Trump, I just think independently from MSM reporting.
> 
> But that’s a great post



What is MSM? The Guardian? The Daily Mail? Fox News? Al Jazeera? The BBC? The Morning Star? Breitbart? Do they all think the same?

If so, what's the non-MSM media? Random websites?


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> What is MSM? The Guardian? The Daily Mail? Fox News? Al Jazeera? The BBC? The Morning Star? Breitbart? Do they all think the same?
> 
> If so, what's the non-MSM media? Random websites?



A lockstep narrative (‘liberal’ perhaps)?

Brexit & Trump have been the key indicators that the electorate rejected adhering to the MSM narrative.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> What is MSM? The Guardian? The Daily Mail? Fox News? Al Jazeera? The BBC? The Morning Star? Breitbart? Do they all think the same?
> 
> If so, what's the non-MSM media? Random websites?


Please not another load of pages on here all about Marty. He is not interesting.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

If he's on oxygen, he's not breathing unassisted is he?


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> A lockstep narrative (‘liberal’ perhaps)?
> 
> Brexit & Trump have been the key indicators that the electorate rejected adhering to the MSM narrative.


Thanks for the reply. I seem to remember most of the media in this country (the most read newspapers at least) were in favour of leaving the EU. So I see Brexit as the electorate approving the 'MSM' message. We can't both be right, but we could see who is by looking at the front pages of the Daily Mail in the first half of 2016.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> If he's on oxygen, he's not breathing unassisted is he?



not being mechanically ventilated. He‘ll just have one of those tube things in the nose pumping out oxygen which gets mixed with his own natural breathing. Pretty basic, had that myself during/after operations.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> If he's on oxygen, he's not breathing unassisted is he?


I was wondering about that, but I assume the mechanical process of breathing is unassisted, they're just changing the mix of gasses that's going in in the first place?


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> Please not another load of pages on here all about Marty. He is not interesting.


Point taken, sorry. I genuinely don't know what people mean when they say 'MSM' and thought it an opportunity to find out. I didn't.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2020)

When he come out the other side of this it’ll be unbearable. Some glib phrase like ‘Bounce Back Britain’, using himself as an example of how you can ‘get back on your feet’.  Like the pep talk from some shit David Brent manager.  I don’t wish him dead, but maybe he can just lose the power of speech or something like that?


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> Please not another load of pages on here all about Marty. He is not interesting.



_👏👏👏👏👏_


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> _👏👏👏👏👏_


And he's got the clap bimble


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> When he come out the other side of this it’ll be unbearable. Some glib phrase like ‘Bounce Back Britain’, using himself as an example of how you can ‘get back on your feet’.  Like the pep talk from some shit David Brent manager.  I don’t wish him dead, but maybe he can just lose the power of speech or something like that?


there's no need to wish him dead when cv seems quite capable of obliging without any supernatural assistance


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I don’t wish him dead, but maybe he can just lose the power of speech or something like that?



He barely had it to start with. Only about one in five noises out of his mouth is a recognisable word.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> _👏👏👏👏👏_


A-hem!
👏                             



👏                          



👏



 👏                                 



👏


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> If he's on oxygen, he's not breathing unassisted is he?


It's probably correct at the most literal level. He's got a facemask or one of those nose prong things, not ventilator/intubation. But yeah, things would probably go south for him if he wasn't on oxygen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> A lockstep narrative (‘liberal’ perhaps)?
> 
> Brexit & Trump have been the key indicators that the electorate rejected adhering to the MSM narrative.


except for the fact that prominent elements of the msm supported brexit eg the mail and the telegraph. did the electorate reject their narrative? 

on reflection don't bother answering as it's plain as a pikestaff that you've come unarmed to a battle of wits


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

"clinically stable" are the words they are using to describe his condition and i'm not at all clear what they mean.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> "clinically stable" are the words they are using to describe his condition and i'm not at all clear what they mean.


dead


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2020)

He's a twat, but I must say I'm mildly impressed with his stamina.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> "clinically stable" are the words they are using to describe his condition and i'm not at all clear what they mean.


It means he hasn't improved or got worse for a while.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> "clinically stable" are the words they are using to describe his condition and i'm not at all clear what they mean.


Very clean and completely still.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> "clinically stable" are the words they are using to describe his condition and i'm not at all clear what they mean.


I think it means 'unchanged', so not worse but not better.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> It means he hasn't improved or got worse for a while.


Which is not something you can often say about the man.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> "clinically stable" are the words they are using to describe his condition and i'm not at all clear what they mean.


His condition is not getting either better or worse.  That’s what I take from it as a layperson applying the meaning of the terms.


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2020)

wasn't a clinically stable government May's idea?


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2020)

For me one of the telling things is the total lack of communication from him. He is the kind of person who'd happily do a thumbs up from the hospital bed type pic, or some bantering tweets. The blitz spirit, ha-ha, I'm soldiering on through, don't worry, what-ho the NHS are great aren't they, what?


----------



## Tankus (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah....that covers a lot of scenarios


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2020)

If someone was describing me as 'in a stable condition' I'd be fucking bricking it.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> He's a twat, but I must say I'm mildly impressed with his stamina.




😂😂😂 Absolute legend.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2020)

He could have put a shirt on


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> He's a twat, but I must say I'm mildly impressed with his stamina.



like something off friday night dinner


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He could have put a shirt on


perhaps a tie


----------



## N_igma (Apr 8, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> He's a twat, but I must say I'm mildly impressed with his stamina.




Would’ve been perfect if someone had fucked a traffic cone at him at the very last second.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He could have put a shirt on


He sounds proper docklands. Probably old school Millwall. 

They don't wear shirts, you caaaaaant.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 8, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> He's a twat, but I must say I'm mildly impressed with his stamina.



The spirit of Alf Garnet lives on.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2020)

Cid said:


> For me one of the telling things is the total lack of communication from him. He is the kind of person who'd happily do a thumbs up from the hospital bed type pic, or some bantering tweets. The blitz spirit, ha-ha, I'm soldiering on through, don't worry, what-ho the NHS are great aren't they, what?


It seems quite obvious why they wouldn't want to do that, though....not a great look for posterity for the 'Great Leader'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> It seems quite obvious why they wouldn't want to do that, though....not a great look for posterity for the 'Great Leader'.
> 
> View attachment 205522


it seems to have eaten his face


----------



## blairsh (Apr 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He could have put a shirt on


And pulled his trousers up a bit.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2020)

blairsh said:


> And pulled his trousers up a bit.


Can anyone read the belly tatt?


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Can anyone read the belly tatt?


_'you need new glasses'_


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

blairsh said:


> And pulled his trousers up a bit.


maybe used a drum of some sort


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> He's a twat, but I must say I'm mildly impressed with his stamina.



One form of exercise per day.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2020)

blairsh said:


> And pulled his trousers up a bit.



Stamina? 

"Cor it must be a minute now"
"No you've only done 20 seconds"
🤣

About as much stamina as I have for stationary bike cycling.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2020)

'Piss of you Labour bastards...'
- Nate!
'Oh, sorry'

20 seconds later...

'Piss of you Labour bastards...'
- Nate!
'Oh, sorry'


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Can anyone read the belly tatt?



Rabbi...?


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2020)

Cid said:


> Rabbi...?


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I think it means 'unchanged', so not worse but not better.


Aye it’s the ‘clinical’ part that looks a bit weird. I think that might have hospital-speak meanings.

Eta it’s complicated: 








						Criteria for clinical stability in hospitalised patients with community-acquired pneumonia
					

The American Thoracic Society (ATS) and Infectious Diseases Society of America (IDSA) suggested two sets of criteria in 2001 and 2007 to define clinical stability in community-acquired pneumonia (CAP). The present study aimed to evaluate the level of agreement between these two sets of criteria...




					erj.ersjournals.com


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2020)

Cid said:


> Rabbi...?


More likely _Robbie? _


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Cid said:


> If someone was describing me as 'in a stable condition' I'd be fucking bricking it.


or mucking out stalls


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> Aye it’s the ‘clinical’ part that looks a bit weird. I think that might have hospital-speak meanings.
> 
> Eta it’s complicated:
> 
> ...


i wonder if uk doctors have adopted these american definitions.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i wonder if uk doctors have adopted these american definitions.


I know not. But the insertion of that word instead of just saying he’s stable struck me as a bit suspect is all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> I know not. But the insertion of that word instead of just saying he’s stable struck me as a bit suspect is all.


yeh it's daft, it obscures more than it reveals, i wish he'd die or get better - stop leaving us all unsure about his condition.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> I know not. But the insertion of that word instead of just saying he’s stable struck me as a bit suspect is all.


It may just be that whoever wrote the press briefing doesn't understand it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Tbh this does make the situation much scarier. I can imagine if I was about to go to hospital myself I'd be terrified.



My GP tried to get me to attend A&E for a blood test a few weeks ago, as my blood sodium level was showing as dangerously low (as in "at risk of seizure and/or death" type of low). I refused, on the basis that I'm in 5 separate "at risk" groups, and that sitting in A&E for several hours would probably see me off quicker and more surely than a seizure would!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

xes said:


> What blood type is BoJo?



Pomerol 2005.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

i wonder who'll die first, the 93 year auld queen or the 55 year auld prime minister


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

They said earliier in the week he’s on 40l free flow oxygen. He’s probably got ECG sensors and an oxygen/blood level monitor.  And feeling proper poorly.
In my experience in ICU you also have a couple of central lines direct into your arteries, surgical drains, two cannulas, a catheter and a spinal epidural. As well as the inability to lift your chin off your chest. So being stable in an ICU means he’s okay under the circumstances.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i wonder who'll die first, the 93 year auld queen or the 55 year auld prime minister



Maybe they'll do a mixed double, and both kark on the same day?


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 8, 2020)

Even if he's stable that means the odds are getting worse for him as time goes on, right?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Maybe they'll do a mixed double, and both kark on the same day?


O/T Has anyone else noticed a rise in TV adverts for funerals?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Even if he's stable that means the odds are getting worse for him as time goes on, right?


yes


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Wasn't it Raab that was coughing all over everyone a few weeks back?
> 
> I was also thinking... Mortality rate is what between 1-5 percent. There are 600+ MPs sitting in parliament. Not all will catch it, but I'll let you do the maths.



CAn we nominate the 6-30-ish MPs we'd most like to shuffle off this mortal coil?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> CAn we nominate the 6-30-ish MPs we'd most like to shuffle off this mortal coil?


shurely 650-ish


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> O/T Has anyone else noticed a rise in TV adverts for funerals?


makes sense, it's one of the few growth markets rn.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

keybored said:


> BBC now reporting his condition as "stable" and the man himself is "in good spirits".
> 
> Think he'll make it to the weekend?



Good spirits? Johnson is on the vintage armagnac, then.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> shurely 650-ish



A fair point, well made.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> CAn we nominate the 6-30-ish MPs we'd most like to shuffle off this mortal coil?



Start a thread and I'll participate!!


----------



## Tankus (Apr 8, 2020)

I would have thought that the lords would be a prime target


----------



## JimW (Apr 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> makes sense, it's one of the few growth markets rn.


Expect cruise lines have cut back a bit on the budget then.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> O/T Has anyone else noticed a rise in TV adverts for funerals?


I'm hoping that I'm only noticing that because I am at home and that they are usually on in the day time but I'm not usually watching telly in the day. Along with ads for stair lifts, will writing, Wiltshire Farm Foods, incontinence knickers and releasing equity from your house.


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2020)

JimW said:


> Expect cruise lines have cut back a bit on the budget then.


They should diversify. Paint the fuckers black and start doing burials-at-sea.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Yes, it really pisses me off. One of my friends described me as 'such a brave soul' one day after I'd told her my chronic pain was particularly bad and it just made me cross. She didn't do it again though.



I had that too, recently. Got called brave because of carrying on doing community work after my recent "you might die" diagnosis. Of course I'm going to carry on. What's the alternative, to go lie in bed, weeping and lamenting? If I'm going to go, I'll go helping my community. I'll go out fighting, like Ann did.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> I had that too, recently. Got called brave because of carrying on doing community work after my recent "you might die" diagnosis. Of course I'm going to carry on. What's the alternative, to go lie in bed, weeping and lamenting? If I'm going to go, I'll go helping my community. I'll go out fighting, like Ann did.


----------



## JimW (Apr 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> They should diversify. Paint the fuckers black and start doing burials-at-sea.


Given the infection rates they could team up with Dignitas for a one-stop service.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

So - do we reckon BoZo is doing ok and they’ve just got him taking up an ICU bed presumptively because he’s PM OR are they lying and he’s in a bad way?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> They should diversify. Paint the fuckers black and start doing burials-at-sea.


I always fancied a budget Viking style send off to Valhalla. I can provide my own axe to keep costs down as well!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2020)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> So - do we reckon BoZo is doing ok and they’ve just got him taking up an ICU bed presumptively because he’s PM OR are they lying and he’s in a bad way?


If he’s in ICU and there’s no change, then he’s not great.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2020)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> So - do we reckon BoZo is doing ok and they’ve just got him taking up an ICU bed presumptively because he’s PM OR are they lying and he’s in a bad way?



50-50, innit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I always fancied a budget Viking style send off to Valhalla. I can provide my own axe to keep costs down as well!







__





						Cradle To Grave | Viking Burial Ship Ash Casket — Cradle To Grave Willow
					

Viking Burial Ships, complete with urn, hand-made made from Willow to carry ashes, whether they are being scattered or buried. Made in Dorset.




					www.cradletogravewillowcoffins.co.uk


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> 50-50, innit.



I dunno, his odds are probably better than that.  I read something which was apparently from a doctor on the front line in at the moment.  He reckoned that not being ventilated was good but even so he'd probably be in a bad way for a few days before starting to mend.  If this is true then he's got a a day or two more before the recovery starts, that is unless he gets moved to a ventilator.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> O/T Has anyone else noticed a rise in TV adverts for funerals?



Yep. Fucking vultures.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yep. Fucking vultures.


Real vultures would be more environmentally friendly!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Real vultures would be more environmentally friendly!



Problem is the health & safety fuckers won't allow excarnation, so the carrion birds have to go hungry.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> I had that too, recently. Got called brave because of carrying on doing community work after my recent "you might die" diagnosis. Of course I'm going to carry on. What's the alternative, to go lie in bed, weeping and lamenting? If I'm going to go, I'll go helping my community. I'll go out fighting, like Ann did.


Yeah, like you say, what's the alternative, lounging like a vapid invalid all day?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I dunno, his odds are probably better than that.  I read something which was apparently from a doctor on the front line in at the moment.  He reckoned that not being ventilated was good but even so he'd probably be in a bad way for a few days before starting to mend.  If this is true then he's got a a day or two more before the recovery starts, that is unless he gets moved to a ventilator.



Sunak just said he's sitting up in bed engaging "positively" with staff.  In ICU.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Sunak just said he's sitting up in bed engaging "positively" with staff.  In ICU.


He may be, but another 938 people have died !


----------



## Raheem (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> O/T Has anyone else noticed a rise in TV adverts for funerals?


They advertise on TV? Not exactly an impulse purchase, is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Sunak just said he's sitting up in bed engaging "positively" with staff.  In ICU.


the doctors and nurses are cowering away as he showers them with spittle and tries to shake their hands


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Yeah, like you say, what's the alternative, lounging like a vapid invalid all day?



I mean, it might be fun for half a day, lying on the chaise with the back of my left hand to my brow, but after that I'd be thinking "fuck this, I could be getting on with all the work that's backed up" (currently the most important being to print out 10 copies of a 600-page management agreement, so that the board of our Resident Management Organisation can scrutinise it).


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

Raheem said:


> They advertise on TV? Not exactly an impulse purchase, is it?


Yes but as I’ve been off work since before this crisis began I have noticed the increase over the last month. Especially for cremation only, no service, budget funerals.
Growth industry.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> O/T Has anyone else noticed a rise in TV adverts for funerals?


I've been getting a lot of Life Insurance ads on the twitter, where they used to be trying to sell me clothes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Sunak just said he's sitting up in bed engaging "positively" with staff.  In ICU.



So, attempting to seduce the female staff, calling non-British staff "Johnny Foreigner, hahaha, just kidding", and generally acting the cunt, then.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

Raheem said:


> They advertise on TV? Not exactly an impulse purchase, is it?



Part of it is to get scared people to buy into "funeral plans".


----------



## Raheem (Apr 8, 2020)

"Engaging positively" sounds like he's doing something that's not quite talking.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Yes but as I’ve been off work since before this crisis began I have noticed the increase over the last month. Especially for cremation only, no service, budget funerals.
> Growth industry.



Already have mine sorted. Cremation, no service. Ashes to be scattered where Greebo's were.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

Raheem said:


> "Engaging positively" sounds like he's doing something that's not quite talking.



Groping the female staff.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 8, 2020)

Raheem said:


> "Engaging positively" sounds like he's doing something that's not quite talking.


So he's back to his normal self.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2020)

“Improving” now.









						Coronavirus: Boris Johnson 'improving' as intensive care treatment continues
					

The update on Boris Johnson's health comes as a record 938 UK virus deaths are reported in a day.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 8, 2020)

Engaging positively - can indicate yes or no when asked if he needs a bed pan. 
If he'd been chatting and joking we would definitely have been told about it. 
"no change" is not really good news if you are seriously ill in intensive care.


----------



## JimW (Apr 8, 2020)

Could make a killing on shrouds with pockets for all the sick Tories.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> "no change" is not really good news if you are seriously ill in intensive care.


That’s an old briefing. He’s “improving” now.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah, he's probably going to be fine.  Hopefully the government isn't go into stasis waiting for him to recover though because it could yet take a while.  Already talk of not holding the next meeting regarding the status of the lockdown.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Yeah, he's probably going to be fine.  Hopefully the government isn't go into stasis waiting for him to recover though because it could yet take a while.  Already talk of not holding the next meeting regarding the status of the lockdown.



Wouldn't have been much point anyway, everyone has already figured out that nothing is going to change at the 'three week' mark.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 8, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Yeah, he's probably going to be fine.  Hopefully the government isn't go into stasis waiting for him to recover though because it could yet take a while.  Already talk of not holding the next meeting regarding the status of the lockdown.


Expect we'll get cabinet ministers on TV giving their contradictory views as to whether the lockdown is still on or not.


----------



## Sue (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the doctors and nurses are cowering away as he showers them with spittle and tries to shake their hands


We need a 'that makes me want to vom' reaction emoji thing for posts such as this.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

Yep even if he is 'on the mend' I think the general idea is that it takes a really long time to actually recover, like many weeks, which is why the 'recovered' numbers are so low and why health service are so fucked by this disease, people who get the severe version seem to need help for a long time.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wouldn't have been much point anyway, everyone has already figured out that nothing is going to change at the 'three week' mark.



Well there is the question of a stricter lock down.  There was a choice to be made and by not holding the meeting it just makes it look like they're scared to make a decision without Johnson.   As you say though, it was always going to be more of the same.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 8, 2020)

Now Boris is on the mend perhaps the government could sort this out; the Royal Surrey Hospital ran out of oxygen last night. 67 people died in Surrey hospitals yesterday.


----------



## JimW (Apr 8, 2020)

A long convalescence would allow him to spend more time with his various families.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

JimW said:


> A long convalescence would allow him to spend more time with his various families.


will no one think of the children?


----------



## little_legs (Apr 8, 2020)

On the day of the highest death toll so far


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> Yep even if he is 'on the mend' I think the general idea is that it takes a really long time to actually recover, like many weeks, which is why the 'recovered' numbers are so low and why health service are so fucked by this disease, people who get the severe version seem to need help for a long time.



Yep, I was surprised by this 




			
				Guardian said:
			
		

> The latest report on patients admitted into critical care for coronavirus in England, Wales and Northern Ireland since the outbreak began in February showed that only 15% of them had been discharged. A similar number had died and the rest remained in hospital.











						Boris Johnson to stay in hospital amid concerns over political vacuum
					

PM remains in critical care as it emerges Dominic Raab has no power to make key decisions




					www.theguardian.com
				




That's a long time in hospital for a lot of people.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 8, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Yep, I was surprised by this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those stats refer to people who needed to be admitted to critical care. The PM however was apparently only there as a precaution following a few routine tests.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Those stats refer to people who needed to be admitted to critical care. The PM however was apparently only there as a precaution following a few routine tests.


for a visit but he seems to have taken up residence there


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

He probably can't fix hospitals running out of oxygen in all fairness. One of the articles posted yesterday explained it like they usually have one or two people on oxygen at any given time, at 50l a go each out of an available 300litres. But if you suddenly have 10 people all needing oxygen at once, the supply is fucked. And it's not as simple as hiring extra tanks from BOC, because the way the system is designed means it been designed to handle 300litres a minute or whatever, the pipes can't handle more, not without the whole thing being redesigned for a larger supply.

And how many hospitals in the UK would have to have their oxygen supply system overhauled? I would guess most, and no way is that happening any time soon.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 8, 2020)

Surely possible to have a back up of bottles and regulators beside individual patients beds, like in the olden days.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2020)

The question of oxygen was raised by someone from the media at yesterday’s briefing - yup, all prepared was Wankcock’s answer.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Surely possible to have a back up of bottles and regulators beside individual patients beds, like in the olden days.


Trouble will be in getting hold of enough for everyone across the country.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 8, 2020)

Is BOC still making it or is it all imported?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Is BOC still making it or is it all imported?


It's been a while since I knew that answer. I would expect a certain amount of imports, I doubt the could make everything that's needed. Some industry has shut down but not everything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Trouble will be in getting hold of enough for everyone across the country.


they could just give johnson nitrogen and hand the oxygen on to someone else


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I dunno, his odds are probably better than that.  I read something which was apparently from a doctor on the front line in at the moment.  He reckoned that not being ventilated was good but even so he'd probably be in a bad way for a few days before starting to mend.  If this is true then he's got a a day or two more before the recovery starts, that is unless he gets moved to a ventilator.



The current UK chance of recovery, once you go into ICU is around 50%, dropping to under 35% if you end up on a ventilator. 

His chances will be a bit higher, as he probably got moved into ICU quicker than the average person would.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2020)

little_legs said:


> On the day of the highest death toll so far


It's not the day of highest death toll so far, just the highest reported cases in a single day, they are actually catching up on deaths over the weekend, when reported cases were well down, and indeed going back a week or more.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The current UK chance of recovery, once you go into ICU is around 50%, dropping to under 35% if you end up on a ventilator.
> 
> His chances will be a bit higher, as he probably got moved into ICU quicker than the average person would.


Well this is the puzzle. He's not even on CPAP, unless they are fibbing. His continued presence in ICU is mostly certainly a medical conundrum.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So UK's health system is
> 
> Well this is the puzzle. He's not even on CPAP, unless they are fibbing. His continued presence in ICU is mostly certainly a medical conundrum.




It's out of order if true.


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> More likely _Robbie? _



More likely it may be, but I’m pretty sure it’s not.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> It's out of order if true.


Well, he's already cost a bunch of lives with his uselessness. What's one more?


----------



## lefteri (Apr 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The current UK chance of recovery, once you go into ICU is around 50%, dropping to under 35% if you end up on a ventilator.
> 
> His chances will be a bit higher, as he probably got moved into ICU quicker than the average person would.


someone on r4 pm said that if you’ve been in ICU more than 24 hours without needing ventilator your chances of survival average 70%


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not the day of highest death toll so far, just the highest reported cases in a single day, they are actually catching up on deaths over the weekend, when reported cases were well down, and indeed going back a week or more.


yeh the actual day by day toll will only be figured out after it's all over


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

lefteri said:


> someone on r4 pm said that if you’ve been in ICU more than 24 hours without needing ventilator your chances of survival average 70%


per diem?


----------



## little_legs (Apr 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not the day of highest death toll so far, just the highest reported cases in a single day, they are actually catching up on deaths over the weekend, when reported cases were well down, and indeed going back a week or more.



Agreed.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Yes but as I’ve been off work since before this crisis began I have noticed the increase over the last month. Especially for cremation only, no service, budget funerals.
> Growth industry.



probably not a coincidence receiving this today then:

i


----------



## Flavour (Apr 8, 2020)

the longer he stays in this twilight zone the better, as it really puts the tories to the test - they won't want to be seen to be betraying Boris and saying "he's fucked, we've got to make decisions now" so they'll be saying "he'll be back any moment now!" whereas outright death would force their hand and they'd have to have the power struggle more-or-less openly, and a swift recovery would allow all the power plays to sink back far into the distant background. this way, they're really agonized. and yes, that's bad for the country, but so are all the other options. i don't see this as much worse.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2020)

They have Rishi Sunak... Who I think most people actually have nothing really bad to say about. Apart from "he's a Tory".

He's about as Tory as Blair, he's THE ONE thing saving the Conservatives and probably the reason he did the press conference today.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> They have Rishi Sunak... Who I think most people actually have nothing really bad to say about. Apart from "he's a Tory".
> 
> He's about as Tory as Blair, he's THE ONE thing saving the Conservatives and probably the reason he did the press conference today.


In the land of the fuckwits, the halfwit is king?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Gove is self isolating, a member of his family is showing symptoms.
> 
> /Sky news


Can thunderbirds puppets catch it then?


Pickman's model said:


> that's really poor, wasting a good chance to persuade someone of the errors of their ways


Indeed. Goes without saying that marty1 is a weapons grade bellend but if he worked with me I'd still want him in the union.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well this is the puzzle. *He's not even on CPAP*, unless they are fibbing. His continued presence in ICU is mostly certainly a medical conundrum.



How do you know that?   

All I've heard reported is that he's receiving oxygen & breathing himself, which is what CPAP machines do, they assist people with their own breathing, rather than take over that function completely, like a full-on ventilator does.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> O/T Has anyone else noticed a rise in TV adverts for funerals?


Don't watch much TV, but have been looking for a job, and there's several job adverts for funeral workers on temporary contracts.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> They have Rishi Sunak... Who I think most people actually have nothing really bad to say about. Apart from "he's a Tory".
> 
> He's about as Tory as Blair, he's THE ONE thing saving the Conservatives and probably the reason he did the press conference today.


It was telling that he described supporting charities was supporting 'essential' services.
If they are that essential why are they charities?
In answer to a question he said the UK had left the EU, that Brexit has happened.
Which it hasn't.
He is a Tory, but having fresh faced positivity does not disguise his mindset.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> All I've heard reported is that he's receiving oxygen & breathing himself, which is what CPAP machines do, they assist people with their own breathing, rather than take over that function completely, like a full-on ventilator does.



We don't even know why he's in ICU at this point. He could gone to hospital for a few quick corona-related checks, and then had a stroke. No doubt all will be revealed one day in some biography serialised in the Mail on Sunday.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2020)

Last time I saw a lot of ads for funerals was when I watched the indoor bowls on tv: Coop funeral service ads all along one side of the pitch - "they know their market" I thought.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> They have Rishi Sunak... Who I think most people actually have nothing really bad to say about. Apart from "he's a Tory".
> 
> He's about as Tory as Blair, he's THE ONE thing saving the Conservatives and probably the reason he did the press conference today.



he’s as odious as the next tory, or ‘conzervative’ as he would say


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> We don't even know why he's in ICU at this point. He could gone to hospital for a few quick corona-related checks, and then had a stroke. No doubt all will be revealed one day in some biography serialised in the Mail on Sunday.



I've seen so many posts like this, and I don't get it.

He's clearly seriously ill from Covid-19, hence going to hospital & ending-up in ICU. We are told he's stable, getting oxygen & breathing himself, what more information can they give or people expect?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> All I've heard reported is that he's receiving oxygen & breathing himself, which is what CPAP machines do, they assist people with their own breathing, rather than take over that function completely, like a full-on ventilator does.


They're being naughty with the truth if he's on CPAP because basic oxygen treatment is one level below that. He may be on it, but if he is, then he's not on 'standard oxygen treatment' as stated by officials.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 8, 2020)

philosophical said:


> It was telling that he described supporting charities was supporting 'essential' services.
> *If they are that essential why are they charities?*
> In answer to a question he said the UK had left the EU, that Brexit has happened.
> Which it hasn't.
> He is a Tory, but having fresh faced positivity does not disguise his mindset.



Good question. The charity I work for was the first to step in in Lambeth and answer thousands of calls for food/medication/essential repairs etc... We literally had to create services overnight on top of the other work we already do...the local council have now stepped up but we are hundreds of calls a day still and copping a lot of flack because some people don't understand we haven't got the power to make supermarkets give them delivery slots or that the support on offer isn't equivalent to the shop you would do if could go to the shops yourself.

We even had one woman turn the shopping she asked for away because her Iceland shopping was delivered that same morning...she didn't even call to cancel her order with us and literally slammed the door in the delivery volunteer's face. Lots of stuff like this but thankfully still a minority.

There are lots of grateful, albeit anxious people who are understanding and know they need to lower their expectations a little.


I shall be spending the foreseeable future of my working life calling Shield/red cohort patients from the 6 GP practices I work for...making sure they have access to essentials like money/food/medicine/necessary repairs/telephone befriending, reporting priority safeguarding/care issues etc. Needs must.

The underfunding of local councils isn't a new thing and is absolutely reflected in just how much local charities are having to pick up the slack now and before the corona virus pandemic started.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They're being naughty with the truth if he's on CPAP because basic oxygen treatment is one level below that. He may be on it, but if he is, then he's not on 'standard oxygen treatment' as stated by officials.



CPAP is a standard oxygen treatment.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've seen so many posts like this, and I don't get it.
> 
> He's clearly seriously ill from Covid-19, hence going to hospital & ending-up in ICU. We are told he's stable, getting oxygen & breathing himself, what more information can they give or people expect?


It's what they're not saying. They said at first it was routine tests he was admitted for - it wasn't. Today they've said he's "now" responding positively and sitting up in bed - meaning yesterday he wasn't.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2020)

JimW said:


> A long convalescence would allow him to spend more time with his various families.



Shame on you for even suggesting that our fearless leader would ever violate so many injunctions.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 8, 2020)

He's having a long rest to allow the other C*nts to fall over so that when he comes back he can consolidate his base within the Cabinet and Party.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2020)

S☼I said:


> It's what they're not saying. They said at first it was routine tests he was admitted for - it wasn't. Today they've said he's "now" responding positively and sitting up in bed - meaning yesterday he wasn't.



And? So? What?

He went in for tests, things were serious, he was moved into ICU, he's responding to treatment, it could be some days before any real recovery, as was the case with my niece, or be stable for days, then get worst very rapidly with this virus.  

Are people expecting updates at the top of every hour, when most likely there hasn't been much of a change?


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well this is the puzzle. He's not even on CPAP, unless they are fibbing. His continued presence in ICU is mostly certainly a medical conundrum.



Other organs may need support.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks like he’s out of the woods.









						Coronavirus: Boris Johnson 'improving' and 'sitting up in bed', says Chancellor Rishi Sunak
					

The prime minister is revealed to be "engaging" with the intensive care team looking after him at London's St Thomas' Hospital.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2020)

fuck off with those apple.news links ffs.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> fuck off with those apple.news links ffs.


& that post is pure attention seeking.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Looks like he’s out of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michael Schumacher was variously described as "stable", "improving" and "sitting up" in the weeks after his accident. We've still not heard from him, nor have we heard from Johnson.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> fuck off with those apple.news links ffs.


 he's changed it to sky


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Michael Schumacher was variously described as "stable", "improving" and "sitting up" in the weeks after his accident. We've still not heard from him, nor have we heard from Johnson.



Wasn’t aware MS had coronavirus.


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2020)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> They have Rishi Sunak... Who I think most people actually have nothing really bad to say about. Apart from "he's a Tory".
> 
> He's about as Tory as Blair, he's THE ONE thing saving the Conservatives and probably the reason he did the press conference today.


I've got to ask how you've come to this conclusion, as his voting record certainly doesn't support it.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 8, 2020)

If reports that Johnson didn't see a doctor for a week are true, what a contrast with his hero Churchill: Winnie was seen immediately by the best physicians available, promptly given sulfonamides to treat his pneumonia, then monitored constantly by them and a team of nurses. His insistence on working was seen as a "foible" by colleagues, not some bizarre macho right of passage, and in any case, others in Cabinet covered for him. If that's Johnston's example, map doesn't match the terrain.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Looks like he’s out of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




'Mr Johnson was responding to treatment and no longer working, his spokesman said.'
That is something thats true anyhow.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> 'Mr Johnson was responding to treatment and no longer working, his spokesman said.'
> That is something thats true anyhow.



Wonder what the headlines will be when he’s back to full strength?

‘Boris Beats the Bug!’ 🤔


----------



## Supine (Apr 8, 2020)

It's all speculation. The NHS will not breach patient confidentiality and the party will tell the truth with as much positive spin as they can. 

What boils my piss is the thought of some scumbag reporter sneaking around the hospital trying to get a scoop. I hope his protection are on point.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> & that post is pure attention seeking.


Or "trolling", as it is more commonly known...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Wonder what the headlines will be when he’s back to full strength?
> 
> ‘Boris Beats the Bug!’ 🤔


What the headlines will be IF he gets back to full strength is...fucking insufferable.

As opposed to fake-patriotic maudlin if he karks it. Hard to decide which is more sickening, so I won't.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2020)

Engaging with an ICU team means you  are conscious and able to grunt in some cases.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> *‘Boris Beats the Bat Bug!’* 🤔



A little more work and you could write for the Sun.


----------



## phillm (Apr 8, 2020)

Is he legally divorced and if not would he estranged wife not be th rightfuil heir ofg his


Rutita1 said:


> A little more work and you could write for the Sun.


Everybody gotta have a dream.... though probably more like the Star tbh


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Now Boris is on the mend perhaps the government could sort this out; the Royal Surrey Hospital ran out of oxygen last night. 67 people died in Surrey hospitals yesterday.



Whats the source for the oxygen thing please.


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2020)

elbows said:


> Whats the source for the oxygen thing please.


photosynthesis mostly I think.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 8, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> He probably can't fix hospitals running out of oxygen in all fairness. One of the articles posted yesterday explained it like they usually have one or two people on oxygen at any given time, at 50l a go each out of an available 300litres. But if you suddenly have 10 people all needing oxygen at once, the supply is fucked. And it's not as simple as hiring extra tanks from BOC, because the way the system is designed means it been designed to handle 300litres a minute or whatever, the pipes can't handle more, not without the whole thing being redesigned for a larger supply.
> 
> And how many hospitals in the UK would have to have their oxygen supply system overhauled? I would guess most, and no way is that happening any time soon.


Plenty of furloughed workers (me included) who've got the skills to rig up a higher pressure line parallel to the existing one, after which you can just switch between the two. Not sure I'd do it without a guarantee of adequate ppe though given what we're seeing now.

If this government wasnt so incompetent they'd be asking people with the right skills to volunteer for jobs like this. I reckon most of the pipe fitters I know would volunteer in a heartbeat.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Wonder what the headlines will be when he’s back to full strength?



"Johnson denies groping nurse."


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 8, 2020)

elbows said:


> Whats the source for the oxygen thing please.



Ambulance driver I spoke to this afternoon.


----------



## Bilbo (Apr 8, 2020)

I find it a bit sickly that folk where taking flowers to number 10 and all the fake oh get well soon boris f@ck off


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I know a bloke from Yorkshire over here who I occasionally bump into who on those occasions nearly always reminds me that he doesnt follow the Main Stream Media and gets his news from elsewhere. It used to be Russia Today and Fox news but over the years his sources of alternatives to MSM have become somewhat diverse . Aside from the struggles over the deep state, majestik 12, 5g, he has also had a UFO encounter ( I asked if there was a site that monitored UFO sightings in the Algarve as he might live in a hotspot but unfortunately they dont want us to know), he once met in a pub the man who invented bar codes who ,although sworn to secrecy under the official secrets act ,when drunk admitted to our man that it was designed to be tatooed on humans to track them. Also obsessed about cannabis oil and tumeric.  A quick bottle of beer with him can sometimes seem like an eternity.



Is he called Morpheus and carry a small stash of red and blue pills?


----------



## keybored (Apr 8, 2020)

Cid said:


> Rabbi...?


Yes. Some nobber who talks about himself in the 3rd person.


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ambulance driver I spoke to this afternoon.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 8, 2020)

Bilbo said:


> I find it a bit sickly that folk where taking flowers to number 10 and all the fake oh get well soon boris f@ck off




The sister of someone I work with had a baby in St Thomas' on Monday this week...it is her first baby and although she isn't feeling too well she insisted that she be discharged today...there are armed police, taped off areas, extra checks...she said the atmosphere is heavy and uncomfortable.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 8, 2020)

Bilbo said:


> I find it a bit sickly that folk where taking flowers to number 10 and all the fake oh get well soon boris f@ck off



Nadine Dorries outright lie of a tweet really does sum the whole sycophantic dribble up.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 8, 2020)

For now I'm not trusting any media thing about Boris Johnson's recovery (or "recovery")


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2020)

'the boss' 🤢


----------



## Poot (Apr 8, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Nadine Dorries outright lie of a tweet really does sum the whole sycophantic dribble up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205589


Ah. A heartfelt message from Typhoid Mary there.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Is he called Morpheus and carry a small stash of red and blue pills?



if Morpheus had been following fox news

he would still of been denying the robots where using humans as batteries

as fake news

even when show the plug in the back of his fucking head


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> 'the boss' 🤢









The boss


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 8, 2020)

Poot said:


> Ah. A heartfelt message from Typhoid Mary there.




I may have tweeted something back at her asking if she lied to cover from worry of infecting her colleagues, cos I worry about similar even if I am asymptomatic. I may also have outright called her a liar along with many others.

Also...couldn't help but laugh given very quickly people were able to tweet things like this back at her.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2020)

Azrael said:


> If reports that Johnson didn't see a doctor for a week are true, what a contrast with his hero Churchill: Winnie was seen immediately by the best physicians available, promptly given sulfonamides to treat his pneumonia, then monitored constantly by them and a team of nurses. His insistence on working was seen as a "foible" by colleagues, not some bizarre macho right of passage, and in any case, others in Cabinet covered for him. If that's Johnston's example, map doesn't match the terrain.


'Winnie'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

teuchter said:


> 'Winnie'?


Winston Spencer Churchill


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Winston Spencer Churchill


I know what it's short for.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The boss


Bruce has already instructed his lawyers.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2020)

All the pictures seem to be Disnified


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I know what it's short for.


You do now.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 8, 2020)

so just as an aside can we guess the more wanky members of the right wing MSM

will trying to in a wanky way trying to link the next clap for the NHS to Boris

kuenssberg first or the daily fail


and someone else after they read it on apple news


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 8, 2020)

We never got one of those boris johnson letters, pretty sure my usual posties a red so reckon he binned them. We got cwu leaflets in our post after the ballot before the court bollocks overturned it. Good man


----------



## Sue (Apr 8, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> We never got one of those boris johnson letters, pretty sure my usual posties a red so reckon he binned them. We got cwu leaflets in our post after the ballot before the court bollocks overturned it. Good man


Me either. Gutted.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2020)

It’s all just a stunt to overshadow Starmer’s coronation, he’s not in any danger.

Hardest thing for him must be staying sober this long.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 9, 2020)

Sue said:


> Me either. Gutted.



Must be on a list sue


----------



## pesh (Apr 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Wonder what the headlines will be when he’s back to full strength?
> 
> ‘Boris Beats the Bug!’ 🤔


NHS begs for no more moronic heroics.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Nadine Dorries outright lie of a tweet really does sum the whole sycophantic dribble up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205589


You can actually see the building blocks of the lie being put in place there. 'Right, I'm going to make it sound like I was summoned to the door by this uplifting clamour... oh, hang on, that would make it look like I wasn't at the door being patriotic myself.... slow clock!'


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2020)

Fuck it's a joint decision to call him 'the boss' isn't it?


----------



## keybored (Apr 9, 2020)

Wilf said:


> You can actually see the building blocks of the lie being put in place there. 'Right, I'm going to make it sound like I was summoned to the door by this uplifting clamour... oh, hang on, that would make it look like I wasn't at the door being patriotic myself.... slow clock!'


I decided I should look this one up to see if there was any hint of doubt in the comments.

I was not disappointed.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

hipipol said:


> "He has not been diagnosed as having Pneumonia"  - curious logic from these "people" at No 10 - if we dont bother testing/diagnose it doesnt exist" Survival rates from his position is prob 50% at best, merely delaying diagnoses, as is ignoring the virus, solves fuck all. Its a tale from BJs favourite time period, probably with script by Euripides, the Hubris, the Madness, the Fall. Read it in college, it was dully predictable then, as is this repetition now. Bye, bye Bojo!!!!!


On reflection that _does not have pneumonia _line might well have had political significance and may have,in part, been an attempt not to give the media the chance to drag this back up?


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 9, 2020)

update: Oliver Dowden has just said Johnson "seems to be doing reasonably well"

I assume that means he's not exactly doing well.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2020)

Wilf said:


> You can actually see the building blocks of the lie being put in place there. 'Right, I'm going to make it sound like I was summoned to the door by this uplifting clamour... oh, hang on, that would make it look like I wasn't at the door being patriotic myself.... slow clock!'


It's quite clever, isn't it?

Cleverer, in fact, than you might think someone like Dorries would come up with. I wonder if she came up with the lie, or maybe some devious little apparatchik in CCHQ came up with it for her?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 9, 2020)

So speaking to a family member last night who works at a senior level within the NHS, their coworker is good friends with a cabinet member, apparently BJ collapsed Sunday evening and was in  very serious condition. Also  certain advisor to the PM allegedly has a cancer diagnosis. Make of that as you will. Obviously, second hand evidence to me but fwiw I have no reason to doubt.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It's quite clever, isn't it?
> 
> Cleverer, in fact, than you might think someone like Dorries would come up with. I wonder if she came up with the lie, or maybe some devious little apparatchik in CCHQ came up with it for her?


No apparatchik doing their interny stuff for the vermin would be of an age that regards a clock as the way we find out the time.
Dorries just made up this shite herself; she's thick as mince.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> No apparatchik doing their interny stuff for the vermin would be of an age that regards a clock as the way we find out the time.
> Dorries just made up this shite herself; she's thick as mince.


Yup. And the “Keith Sweet” tweet sent 13 min later was a fake by some loser trying to make up a story. Or there would have been more. Just because it’s a lie that paints the Tories in a bad light doesn’t make it true.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

Distinct lack of an update this morning


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Distinct lack of an update this morning


Maybe they've realised that by saying he's _now_ 'sitting up' & 'responding' tells us more about the seriousness of his condition than they bargained for?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

Or he's carked it already?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

maybe he's done sitting up and is lying down again


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2020)

Wild speculation and heresay, just what we need in these uncertain times


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2020)

I think Michael Caine is orchestrating this all from behind the scenes. He's the real power in the government.

It's obvious, when you think about it.


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Distinct lack of an update this morning


_taps watch_


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2020)

We won't know he's back to his old self until we get confirmed reports of him groping the nurses.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think Michael Caine is orchestrating this all from behind the scenes. He's the real power in the government.
> 
> It's obvious, when you think about it.


_You're only supposed to blow the bloody Dorries off_

or something, I just got up, leave me alone


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> maybe he's done sitting up and is lying down again


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2020)

apparently they played his favourite song on world at one. Whats next, a fucking shrine? In case you didn't see its 'here comes the sun' by the beatles, a boring choice.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2020)

S☼I said:


> _You're only supposed to blow the bloody Dorries off_
> 
> or something, I just got up, leave me alone


"You're a big man, but you're out of shape"


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently they played his favourite song on world at one. Whats next, a fucking shrine? In case you didn't see its 'here comes the sun' by the beatles, a boring choice.


might be boring it you've just spoilt my life-long love for the beatles.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently they played his favourite song on world at one. Whats next, a fucking shrine? In case you didn't see its 'here comes the sun' by the beatles, a boring choice.


That was my mum's favourite Beatles song despite her being a big fan. I was always like _mum, have you listened to any of their other songs_


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently they played his favourite song on world at one. Whats next, a fucking shrine? In case you didn't see its 'here comes the sun' by the beatles, a boring choice.


Weirdly, that's their most popular track on Spotify.

(And it was before it was revealed as The Great Leader's #1.)


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

The BBC did initially report that Boris is spending a fifth day in ICU, although that was later changed to a third night in ICU. Both wrong (fourth day and fourth night).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2020)

Which day did Jesus roll back the stone and do a runner?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Weirdly, that's their most popular track on Spotify.
> 
> (And it was before it was revealed as The Great Leader's #1.)



As with a lot of George's material it's a case of nice guitar part, shame about the song.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Which day did Jesus roll back the stone and do a runner?


the third day, what are they teaching in sunday school now?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently they played his favourite song on world at one. Whats next, a fucking shrine? In case you didn't see its 'here comes the sun' by the beatles, a boring choice.


Shouldve played him this (should start at 3.50)


4.18 onwards should do the trick!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2020)

Mines long and winding road, but you don't see me getting it played on the national broadcasters flagship shows when I'm feeling a bit ill


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> As with a lot of George's material it's a case of nice guitar part, shame about the song.


brought me down off a bad trip once, had a soft spot for it  even since  
(should point out i wasnt sitting around taking acid and listening to the beatles - it was on a passing radio)


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2020)

I reckon they just want to ignite a Beatles discussion to distract from the bigger issues.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Mines long and winding road, but you don't see me getting it played on the national broadcasters flagship shows when I'm feeling a bit ill



This is what Steve Wright  has given his life too tbf. Or at least his afternoons


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> the third day, what are they teaching in sunday school now?


I _know. _I was being rhetorical. Or sarcastic. Or something.


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Or he's carked it already?


They're essentially following the plot of the film Dave, where a comatose Boris gets replaced by a professional impersonator.

I've taken the liberty of amending the Wikipedia plot summary and it all fits perfectly:

_Dave Kovic runs a temporary employment agency in Brixton, London, and has a side job impersonating Prime Minister Boris Johnson. He is requested by the Secret Service to make an appearance as the Prime Minister at a hotel. Dave assumes it is a matter of security, but it is really to cover up Johnson's extramarital affair with a Downing Street staffer.

Johnson suffers a severe bout of Covid-19 during the rendezvous, leaving him in a coma. Downing Street adviser Dominic Cummings and Communications Director Lee Cain convince Dave to continue impersonating the Prime Minister, telling him that Deputy Prime Minister Dominc Raab is mentally unbalanced. Only Cummings, Cain, the Secret Service, and the medical staff know of the switch. First Lady Carrie Symonds leads a separate life, rarely seeing the Prime Minister, in contrast to their public image of a closely-knit couple.

The public is notified that Johnson has had a "minor circulatory problem of the head". With Dave established as Prime Minister, Dominic and Alan send Raab on a 12-nation goodwill tour of Africa and implicate him in savings and loan fraud. Once Raab is forced to resign, Cummings plans for Dave to nominate him as deputy Prime Minister, whereupon Johnson will have a more serious bout of Covid-19 and Cummings will ascend to the Prime Ministership.

Dave's enthusiasm revives Johnson's popularity. He visits a homeless shelter with Synmonds, who does not understand why he has taken a sudden interest. Dominic forges Johnson's veto of a funding bill that includes the shelter. When Dave is confronted about the veto by Carrie, he confronts Dominic, who offhandedly tells him that if he can cut £650 million from the national budget he can keep the shelter. Dave has his accountant friend help him rewrite the budget so that the project may be reinstated. To make sure that Cummings doesn't interfere, Dave does it publicly during a televised cabinet meeting. Realising that Dave is attracted to her - while her husband has long since ceased any such interest - Symonds tricks Dave into revealing the truth. Dave and Duane show her Bill on life support in the Downing Street basement. She and Dave decide to leave Downing Street. However, after a night out, they realise all the good they could still do and decide to return.

The next morning, Dave blackmails Cummings into resigning by threatening to reveal the switch to the public, then announces a plan to find a job for every British person who wants work. A few days later, Raab returns from Africa and confronts Dave about the savings and loan scandal, insisting they both know there is no merit to the allegations. Dave talks to Alan, who reveals the whole plan was Cummings's idea. Meanwhile, Cummings reveals the real Johnson's involvement in the savings and loan scandal while pushing his own candidacy for the presidency. Dave continues to push the jobs program.

A few nights later, Raab tells Dave that whatever happens to them because of the scandal, he finds the jobs program a wonderful idea. After spending some time with the vice Prime Minister, Dave tells Carrie that Raab is a good man and would make a great Prime Minister. Realizing what Dave has planned, Carrie tells him that she does not want to lose him. The next day in a joint session of Parliament, Dave admits to Johnson's role in the scandal, but introduces evidence proving that Cummings was the mastermind and Raab is innocent. Cummings realizes that Alan has betrayed him as Dave clears Raab of the charges. After apologizing to Raab and the country, Dave fakes a bout of Covid-19 and makes a switch with the real Johnson in an ambulance en route to the hospital. Raab becomes acting Prime Minister and is sworn in as Prime Minister five months later when Johnson dies. Cummings and eight other members of the Johnson administration are indicted two days after Dave's jobs initiative passes.

Dave decides to run for city council and Symonds comes to the office to volunteer. As they embrace, Duane stands guard outside the office door_


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 9, 2020)

littleseb said:


>





The music is feckin freaking me out. Reaches a climax when the hole in the middle opens for the bucket to poo/piss in. 
Weird, very weird.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Weirdly, that's their most popular track on Spotify.
> 
> (And it was before it was revealed as The Great Leader's #1.)


His favourite tune is actually something unspeakable by cliff Richard, they're just making it out to he the Beatles to make him seem human.


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2020)

I seem to remember that Blair's fave band was Eurythmics....


----------



## TopCat (Apr 9, 2020)

Well the daily death increase of 938 in the UK reported yesterday was rather shocking. 
Will we hit four figures today I wonder?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

littleseb said:


> I seem to remember that Blair's fave band was Eurythmics....


And Brown's was Snow Patrol iirc.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Well the daily death increase of 938 in the UK reported yesterday was rather shocking.
> Will we hit four figures today I wonder?


Quite possibly so, but of course, the shocking reality is that the UK probably hit the daily 4 figure totals just over 2 weeks ago....folk infected in late February!


----------



## killer b (Apr 9, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> And Brown's was Snow Patrol iirc.


Totally off topic, but someone shared a poster from an ancient All Tomorrows Parties festival the other day, and bizarrely in among all the achingly cool noise-rock and leftfield indie bands was none other than... Snow Patrol. What happened to them??


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 9, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> And Brown's was Snow Patrol iirc.


Think he said it was Arctic Monkeys
ETA but couldn't name any songs and then switched to Coldplay!


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Quite possibly so, but of course, the shocking reality is that the UK probably hit the daily 4 figure totals just over 2 weeks ago....folk infected in late February!
> 
> View attachment 205659



That graph is cumulative! It does not indicate that we passed a rate of 1000 deaths per day, the blue bars are total deaths at that point, not new deaths each day.

Using data that is 3 days more up to date than the data used in that graph, I can see that so far the reported hospital deaths per day in England has reached 561 deaths per day at its highest. However this data lags, so I expect that the number has gone higher than that already in April, but I have to wait more days for that data to come through.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2020)

elbows said:


> That graph is cumulative! It does not indicate that we passed a rate of 1000 deaths per day, the blue bars are total deaths at that point, not new deaths each day.
> 
> Using data that is 3 days more up to date than the data used in that graph, I can see that so far the reported hospital deaths per day in England has reached 561 deaths per day at its highest. However this data lags, so I expect that the number has gone higher than that already in April, but I have to wait more days for that data to come through.


Are the blue bars covid deaths or all deaths?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 9, 2020)

killer b said:


> Totally off topic, but someone shared a poster from an ancient All Tomorrows Parties festival the other day, and bizarrely in among all the achingly cool noise-rock and leftfield indie bands was none other than... Snow Patrol. What happened to them??
> 
> View attachment 205658


Some good stuff on here. I hope Ten Benson are doing alright.


----------



## killer b (Apr 9, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Some good stuff on here. I hope Ten Benson are doing alright.


They did some gigs 5 years ago or so, but I don't think they're fully active anymore.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

elbows said:


> That graph is cumulative! It does not indicate that we passed a rate of 1000 deaths per day, the blue bars are total deaths at that point, not new deaths each day.
> 
> Using data that is 3 days more up to date than the data used in that graph, I can see that so far the reported hospital deaths per day in England has reached 561 deaths per day at its highest. However this data lags, so I expect that the number has gone higher than that already in April, but I have to wait more days for that data to come through.


My bad.
Apols for any confusion


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 9, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> "You're a big man, but you're out of shape"


Bad shape... "You're a big man, but you're in bad shape"


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

littleseb said:


> I seem to remember that Blair's fave band was Eurythmics....


Seem to recall he wanted this playing at his funeral


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 9, 2020)

1pm update


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Are the blue bars covid deaths or all deaths?



Both the red and blue bars are covid-19 hospital deaths that have made it through the reporting system.

The red ones are based on the total they release each day, and are assigned to the day they show up in the stats. The blue ones are different, they are based on the actual date of death. Thats also why that graph ends on March 27th, because there are reporting delays. So if they kept going beyong that date the blue bars would become less and less accurate, loads of cases would be missing from them because lots of the deaths for March 28th-April 4th hadnt been reported by April 5th.

Take for example the number of deaths that were reported for England yesterday. They are often described by the press as being deaths that occurred on the previous day. Actually, they were deaths that were reported on the previous day, and the actual dates of those deaths reported yesterday was actually this:


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> 1pm update



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2020)

numerous pm's of support


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> numerous pm's of support


Numerous supports of PM.


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s an old briefing. He’s “improving” now.


like a rotting cheese improves


----------



## discobastard (Apr 9, 2020)

killer b said:


> Totally off topic, but someone shared a poster from an ancient All Tomorrows Parties festival the other day, and bizarrely in among all the achingly cool noise-rock and leftfield indie bands was none other than... Snow Patrol. What happened to them??
> 
> View attachment 205658


They were still pretty indie in 2000, on Belle and Sebastian's label and living above me in a flat on Gibson St in Glasgow.  Lovely blokes.  Then went full on MOR in 2005.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

tim said:


> like a rotting cheese improves


What's that cheese that gets maggotty and is considered a delicacy? That one.


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> What's that cheese that gets maggotty and is considered a delicacy? That one.



Casu Marzu




Blond and lively


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 9, 2020)

Does one pick 'em out or gulp 'em down?


----------



## Flavour (Apr 9, 2020)

"continues to improve" lol - totally meaningless


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Does one pick 'em out or gulp 'em down?


I believe one consumes them as part of the cheese. Vom.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

The BBC claims he's thanked the NHS for his care (unlikely, unless he's had a damascene conversion, though he damn well should) and that he hasn't had any clinical trial drugs (if he hasn't, nobody will).


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> The BBC claims he's thanked the NHS for his care (unlikely, unless he's had a damascene conversion, though he damn well should) and that he hasn't had any clinical trial drugs (if he hasn't, nobody will).



There are still gaps in that though - the blood of recovered victims is one possible treatment option that has shown some promise, and would not count as a drug.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes, I read about that as a potential treatment, also HCQ won't be a clinical trial drug either?


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Yes, I read about that as a potential treatment, also HCQ won't be a clinical trial drug either?



I suppose it depends on the exact language used. There are all manner of treatments including drugs that could be part of proper clinical trials, but there is another way a patient could be given the same drugs without actually being enrolled on a proper clinical trial - compassionate use of drugs for unlicensed purposes is a thing.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 9, 2020)

"continues to improve" - another placeholder statement. I note the lack of specifics like -   "his temperature has come down" "is breathing a lot easier" "is laughing and joking". I would also think he could be under heavy sedation (is that standard for those in ICU?) - so probably not in a place to register messages of support. Could be wrong - but I  doubt he is coming out of ICU for some days yet.  Is it still being described as "precautionary" intensive care btw?


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2020)

The 'in good spirits' line has been relied on for rather a long time too.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> The BBC claims he's thanked the NHS for his care (unlikely, unless he's had a damascene conversion, though he damn well should)



Think "Thank you very much. Now, where were we? Ah yes, fuck you!" would be fairly in character.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2020)

elbows said:


> The 'in good spirits' line has been relied on for rather a long time too.



Johnson's access to good spirits has never been something I've been overly concerned about. He's probably got an IV of the brandy they pickled Lord Nelson in.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 9, 2020)

elbows said:


> There are still gaps in that though - the blood of recovered victims is one possible treatment option that has shown some promise, and would not count as a drug.



for a moment there i thought you were suggesting that johnson was a vampire!


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2020)

elbows said:


> Using data that is 3 days more up to date than the data used in that graph, I can see that so far the reported hospital deaths per day in England has reached 561 deaths per day at its highest. However this data lags, so I expect that the number has gone higher than that already in April, but I have to wait more days for that data to come through.



Just a final illustration of this point - using the data that came out this afternoon, I would not say 561 any more, I would now say that number for England is 604, on April 4th, but that too is likely to change as further data for that period comes in.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

Lucy Fur said:


> So speaking to a family member last night who works at a senior level within the NHS, their coworker is good friends with a cabinet member, apparently BJ collapsed Sunday evening and was in  very serious condition. Also  certain advisor to the PM allegedly has a cancer diagnosis. Make of that as you will. Obviously, second hand evidence to me but fwiw I have no reason to doubt.


Although that sounds a bit too close to a FB-stylee, bloke down the pub tale   ....in all seriousness, at some point the story of just how ill/near death Johnson was when admitted will eventually come out.


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Although that sounds a bit too close to a FB-stylee, bloke down the pub tale   ....in all seriousness, at some point the story of just how ill/near death Johnson was when admitted will eventually come out.


Or just how dead 🤞


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently they played his favourite song on world at one. Whats next, a fucking shrine? In case you didn't see its 'here comes the sun' by the beatles, a boring choice.


'I've stubbed me toe, could you play something by Killing Joke for me on Newsnight? Maybe not _I am the Virus_'.


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 9, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> "continues to improve" - another placeholder statement. I note the lack of specifics like -   "his temperature has come down" "is breathing a lot easier" "is laughing and joking". I would also think he could be under heavy sedation (is that standard for those in ICU?) - so probably not in a place to register messages of support. Could be wrong - but I  doubt he is coming out of ICU for some days yet.  Is it still being described as "precautionary" intensive care btw?



I’m taking all these somewhat vague, positive sounding “updates” which don’t actually say anything definitive as a sign that the PR team have no news to give, but feel the need to put something out. No doubt we are close to the point where the updates will begin to reflect real news when it eventually happens, be that positive or negative.  Either Boris is now breathing unaided and “expected to make a full recovery”, or Boris has taken a turn for the worse and Doctors are now “seriously concerned”.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> I’m taking all these somewhat vague, positive sounding “updates” which don’t actually say anything definitive as a sign that the PR team have no news to give, but feel the need to put something out. No doubt we are close to the point where the updates will begin to reflect real news when it eventually happens, be that positive or negative.  Either Boris is now breathing unaided and “expected to make a full recovery”, or Boris has taken a turn for the worse and Doctors are now “seriously concerned”.



Totally agree, and it could be days before we know if he's taken a turn for the better or worst, that's the nature of C-19 & the limited treatment available.

I don't get all these posts banging on about them withholding information, very bizarre behaviour.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2020)

Flavour said:


> "continues to improve" lol - totally meaningless



Indeed, especially when there are those who would in this context consider rapid decompostion an improvement.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Totally agree, and it could be days before we know if he's taken a turn for the better or worst, that's the nature of C-19 & the limited treatment available.
> 
> I don't get all these posts banging on about them withholding information, very bizarre behaviour.


I get a sense that the situation we are brings out the worse in speculation to the point of near conspiracy tbh


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2020)

Indeed, I have said before Johnson would have saved a lot of faffing about 
if he had just stayed in the fridge!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 9, 2020)

lefteri said:


> for a moment there i thought you were suggesting that johnson was a vampire!


A leech, would be more a more accurate description.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2020)

(((Leeches)))


----------



## lefteri (Apr 9, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> A leech, would be more a more accurate description.



leeches have their uses though..


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2020)

Isn't the prescribed Bullingdon therapy the blood of orphan peasant children?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Although that sounds a bit too close to a FB-stylee, bloke down the pub tale   ....in all seriousness, at some point the story of just how ill/near death Johnson was when admitted will eventually come out.


Yeah I know, I hesitated before I posted, but hey, you know what you know so publish and be damned.😊


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

Well its nearly 5pm and it doesn't sound like he has sat up today, although as has been said above, this might be the improvement being alluded to by the spokesperson


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 9, 2020)

elbows said:


> There are still gaps in that though - the blood of recovered victims is one possible treatment option that has shown some promise, and would not count as a drug.



A tory living off the blood of the workers? Probably not newsworthy enough to report.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 9, 2020)

This has done some good in my husband's family, my in-laws have now decided that carrying on regardless isn't sensible at all, hopefully it will have had that effect on lots of other folk too.

We're going to do their shopping for them in a bit for the first time, they're in their very late 70s.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2020)

Coronavirus: Boris Johnson's health continues to improve, says No 10
					

Boris Johnson has spent his third night in intensive care being treated for Covid-19.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




"continues to improve"


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 9, 2020)

If his worst point was in ICU on oxygen but not on a ventilator, and he's currently in ICU on oxygen but not on a ventilator, you have to wonder for how many more days he can "continue to improve" while remaining in ICU on oxygen.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't get all these posts banging on about them withholding information, very bizarre behaviour.



Have you seen the threads about the Queen and Prince Philip?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> If his worst point was in ICU on oxygen but not on a ventilator, and he's currently in ICU on oxygen but not on a ventilator, you have to wonder for how many more days he can "continue to improve" while remaining in ICU on oxygen.


Quite. This is becoming quite Pravda-esque


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 9, 2020)

Raab at the 5pm press confernece was very perfunctory: "He's still in intensive care but he continues to make positive step forwards and... he's in good sprits"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Have you seen the threads about the Queen and Prince Philip?



Yes, urban at it's worst.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 9, 2020)

Great slip up from Raab: “I know these restrictions take their dole.... err toll”, must’ve been poring over the figures all day with his head in his hands


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 9, 2020)

Raab admits he hasn't had any contact with the PM since he was admitted to hospital.


----------



## keybored (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> If his worst point was in ICU on oxygen but not on a ventilator, and he's currently in ICU on oxygen but not on a ventilator, you have to wonder for how many more days he can "continue to improve" while remaining in ICU on oxygen.


Well he must be sobering up at least.


----------



## FiFi (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Raab admits he hasn't had any contact with the PM since he was admitted to hospital.


I shoud hope not. There is a blanket no visitors policy for patients with COVID-19. And if the PM is sick enough for a ICU bed he's not going to be on Skype either.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> brought me down off a bad trip once, had a soft spot for it  even since
> (should point out i wasnt sitting around taking acid and listening to the beatles - *it was on a passing radio*




Was it walking past when it doffed it’s cap and said, “Good morning Mr Ska”, by any chance?


----------



## Flavour (Apr 9, 2020)

FiFi said:


> I shoud hope not. There is a blanket no visitors policy for patients with COVID-19. And if the PM is sick enough for a ICU bed he's not going to be on Skype either.


 
and exposes the lies of previous days about him staying on top of things, precautionary, tests, blah


----------



## FiFi (Apr 9, 2020)

Flavour said:


> and exposes the lies of previous days about him staying on top of things, precautionary, tests, blah


Yes...that as well


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Was it walking past when it doffed it’s cap and said, “Good morning Mr Ska” by any chance?


It wasn't a million miles away from this


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Raab at the 5pm press confernece was very perfunctory: "He's still in intensive care but he continues to make positive step forwards and... he's in good sprits"


He's been pickled in alcohol, they've left him on a cage trolley in a barrel in a corner of the icu


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Raab admits he hasn't had any contact with the PM since he was admitted to hospital.


...without the services of a medium


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2020)

keybored said:


> Well he must be sobering up at least.


That's not very Churchillian.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Well its nearly 5pm and it doesn't sound like he has sat up today, although as has been said above, this might be the improvement being alluded to by the spokesperson



Also need to be aware of the distinction between “he sat himself up” and “someone adjusted his bed”


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Also need to be aware of the distinction between “he sat himself up” and “someone adjusted his bed”


I never studied politics so I'm not really too attuned to these governmental subtleties


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2020)

If the worst comes to the worst we can go a bit North Korean and make Johnson our Eternal Prime Minister






We'd need to compile some of his uplifting aphorisms for the posters


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Also need to be aware of the distinction between “he sat himself up” and “someone adjusted his bed”


he probably just shat himself and his spin doctors made the most of it.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 9, 2020)

They’ll have his head in a glass like they did in Futurama for his first appearance when he gets out.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2020)

"This is going to be a fantastic year for Britain ' 


tim said:


> If the worst comes to the worst we can go a bit North Korean and make Johnson our Eternal Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

tim said:


> If the worst comes to the worst we can go a bit North Korean and make Johnson our Eternal Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Let's get this done._


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

theres some batshit stuff to pick from here








						Boris Johnson - Wikiquote
					






					en.wikiquote.org


----------



## agricola (Apr 9, 2020)

tim said:


> If the worst comes to the worst we can go a bit North Korean and make Johnson our Eternal Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Angel of Mine" would be a suitable one for an eternal PM


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

"
My friends, as I have discovered myself, there are no disasters, only opportunities. And, indeed, opportunities for fresh disasters"
seems apt


----------



## Doodler (Apr 9, 2020)

The Tories could put Johnson in an induced coma as a 'precaution' before reviving him on Easter Sunday.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

Doodler said:


> The Tories could put Johnson in an induced coma as a 'precaution' before reviving him on Easter Sunday.


Good plan. 
The first half of it anyway


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2020)

tim said:


> If the worst comes to the worst we can go a bit North Korean and make Johnson our Eternal Prime Minister
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"It's important to keep shaking hands."


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

He’s out of intensive care now


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2020)

god help us all


----------



## andysays (Apr 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> If his worst point was in ICU on oxygen but not on a ventilator, and he's currently in ICU on oxygen but not on a ventilator, you have to wonder for how many more days he can "continue to improve" while remaining in ICU on oxygen.


If he continues to improve much longer he'll be Superman by the time the weekend's over


----------



## Flavour (Apr 9, 2020)

Italian media reporting that he's out of ICU (but they often report these things before confirmed)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

Flavour said:


> Italian media reporting that he's out of ICU (but they often report these things before confirmed)


It’s confirmed on twitter


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh well, maybe SARS COVID Mk3 will kill the cunt.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2020)

Guardian is saying it as well.


----------



## Flavour (Apr 9, 2020)

shame that, the week was going so well.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok thread over move along now please


----------



## Labourite (Apr 9, 2020)

People clapping for Boris seriously? It's like they've forgotten the Tories record on the NHS and in dealing with this coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2020)

BBC has it too.

PM out of intensive care but remains in hospital  (very little other than the headline at time of linking).


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2020)

are they that desperate to give the idea that people are clapping for him they had to get the news out before 8pm


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2020)

Definitely not clapping the NHS this evening.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 9, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> are they that desperate to give the idea that people are clapping for him they had to get the news out before 8pm



He probably left ICU just as that old bloke clapping him went viral on twitter on Tuesday, so they saved up the news for this evening.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Definitely not clapping the NHS this evening.



Well, you are a bit of wanker TBH.

I have family & friends working at the local hospital, talking to them & some of my mother's carers, they are emotional moved by this clapping shit, and appreciatee it, so just fucking do it.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

I think it was a joke...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2020)

Indeed - & great timing from the media!!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> just fucking do it.


That tends to bring out the contrarian in me.


----------



## Looby (Apr 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, you are a bit of wanker TBH.
> 
> I have family & friends working at the local hospital, talking to them & some of my mother's carers, they are emotional moved by this clapping shit, and appreciatee it, so just fucking do it.


Oh my god, fucking chill out!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2020)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> I think it was a joke...



A sick one, urban has seriously sadden me over these last few days, wishing death on anyone is out of order.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> A sick one, urban has seriously sadden me over these last few days, wishing death on anyone is out of order.


Boris is going to be fine! Well, I chuckled...


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2020)

I hope he decides to cycle home from the hospital to show everybody how fit he is and gets squashed by a lorry.


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> I hope he decides to cycle home from the hospital to show everybody how fit he is and gets squashed by a lorry.


by a Boris bus.


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> I hope he decides to cycle home from the hospital to show everybody how fit he is and gets squashed by a lorry.


Bringing a much delayed delivery of PPE to the hospital he's just left.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 9, 2020)

Well Raheem you just made me and Mr loo lol

In fact I'd be surprised if anyone working in the NHS didn't laugh too, a certain amount of trench humour is essential.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> A sick one, urban has seriously sadden me over these last few days, wishing death on anyone is out of order.



you allowed wish death on members of a party that have brought untold misery tot he windrush generation and other communities

and who also have blood on their fucking hands for setting target to cut people benefits

and for all the people currently dying due to the mistaken idea of herd immunity
fuck him and them all


**Edit to add still clap the NHS but calling the Tories a Cunt for trying to turn the gesture of Thanks to Keyworkers and NHS staff
 in the public embracing fucking Boris slight fucking improvement


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't wish Boris Johnson dead, I just think that anyone who works in a hospital ought to.


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2020)

Only just saw this. Wouldn't have done that eight oclock bollocks if I'd known. He'll be fucking unbearable now. And if I shouldn't be wishing him dead the reckless cunt should have observed his own fucking social distancing rules and not a) got it and b) spread it to others in the first fuckingplace.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> Only just saw this. Wouldn't have done that eight oclock bollocks if I'd known. He'll be fucking unbearable now. And if I shouldn't be wishing him dead the reckless cunt should have observed his own fucking social distancing rules and not a) got it and b) spread it to others in the first fuckingplace.



He's have been Dianaesque unbearable if he'd died.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> He's have been Dianaesque unbearable if he'd died.


tbf, the florists aren't open...so...probs not such a sea of flowers. Then again, there'd be the Elton song.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> tbf, the florists aren't open...so...probs not such a sea of flowers. Then again, there'd be the Elton song.



* shudder *


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Then again, there'd be the Elton song.


A Scandal, he did win?


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> He's have been Dianaesque unbearable if he'd died.


They'd try but he'd just be a dead idiot for bringing it on himself. This will give him some sort of authenticity that he doesn't deserve. He'll be bring up his 'long hours in the ICU' and how the NHS saved his life right up till he sells it to Richard Branson for a pound. He's a nasty selfish cunt and we'd all have been better off without him.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2020)

Well his illness has served one purpose. That Newsnight piece about this not hitting everyone equally genuinely surprised me. It was a call to arms essentially to change society, and the catalyst was the mawkish shite from Johnson's underlings about 'the boss'.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 9, 2020)

Raheem said:


> I don't wish Boris Johnson dead, I just think that anyone who works in a hospital ought to.


They just had their big chance


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 9, 2020)

Got to take the positives, this means there is still a chance he'll shit himself to death from some bad scampi or perhaps we'll have a post pandemic radical transformation of how we live, work, love, reproduce, and we'll get to string him off some scaffolding


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2020)

It's only his apparent recovery that made me realise I didn't just want him dead, I wanted him super-dead, with his bones scattered to the ends of the earth so he could never come back as a zombie.

The coronavirus has now killed more people in Britain than every British military action since 1945 combined, and this piece of shit who was too stupid to stop himself getting infected, let alone anybody else, is going to be treated like some kind of hero just because he failed to stop breathing. Dianaesque posthumous treatment is a risk I would have been willing to accept.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2020)

It's not too late for him to have suffered some long-term cognitive damage. 

Although it may be hard to tell...


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Then again, there'd be the Elton song.


_I'm still standing, 
Better than I ever did. 
Never thought that Boris would
Be somebody I'd outlive. _


----------



## weltweit (Apr 9, 2020)

I wonder how international the team treating Boris is, immigrants? probably quite a few and after having his life saved by the NHS, having been in intensive care and been brought back from the brink - by the NHS - it may be that as PM he will start supporting it properly, not just for sound bites but with decency and sound finances.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 9, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I wonder how international the team treating Boris is, immigrants? probably quite a few and after having his life saved by the NHS, having been in intensive care and been brought back from the brink - by the NHS - it may be that as PM he will start supporting it properly, not just for sound bites but with decency and sound finances.



Lol


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I wonder how international the team treating Boris is, immigrants? probably quite a few and after having his life saved by the NHS, having been in intensive care and been brought back from the brink - by the NHS - it may be that as PM he will start supporting it properly, not just for sound bites but with decency and sound finances.


David Cameron used his disabled son at the start of his premiership to talk about how much he valued the NHS. He then proceeded to gut it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I wonder how international the team treating Boris is, immigrants? probably quite a few and after having his life saved by the NHS, having been in intensive care and been brought back from the brink - by the NHS - it may be that as PM he will start supporting it properly, not just for sound bites but with decency and sound finances.


I’m sorry, but that’s a whole paragraph of misunderstandings, start to finish.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2020)

Useless piece of shit virus. It can't do anything right.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 9, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Lol


 optimist me !! 


littlebabyjesus said:


> David Cameron used his disabled son at the start of his premiership to talk about how much he valued the NHS. He then proceeded to gut it.


Cameron was insincere about a lot of things, and he is responsible for Brexit as much as Johnson. 


danny la rouge said:


> I’m sorry, but that’s a whole paragraph of misunderstandings, start to finish.


What you don't think this episode will change Johnson at all? 
I expect it will have some effect. 
What effect is what I wonder about.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2020)

weltweit said:


> optimist me !!
> 
> Cameron was insincere about a lot of things, and he is responsible for Brexit as much as Johnson.
> 
> ...


No. It won't change him. But he will use the *appearance* of change to his own political ends.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Cameron was insincere about a lot of things,


yes, exactly, which is why I said it. Why on earth would you expect Johnson to be any different?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 9, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> yes, exactly, which is why I said it. Why on earth would you expect Johnson to be any different?


Oh well, it is just my speculation, I guess time will tell ..


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2020)

He's a narcissist. I can just about imagine him embracing the idea of himself as a figurehead for everyone who's ever been ill in hospital. But, somehow not if it's going to interfere with him being a cunt.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2020)

If he does turn into a caring compassionate human being they'll be taking him a way in a straitjacket and installing a more conventional tory pretty bloody quickly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Useless piece of shit virus. It can't do anything right.


It had one job to do


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I get a sense that the situation we are brings out the worse in speculation to the point of near conspiracy tbh



Yes, it was all getting a bit Grassy Knollington.



Spoiler


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> If he does turn into a caring compassionate human being they'll be taking him a way in a straitjacket and installing a more conventional tory pretty bloody quickly.


That'll be the long-term cognitive damage I was talking about.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> A sick one, urban has seriously sadden me over these last few days, wishing death on anyone is out of order.


The cunt wished death on me and my Mum so he could keep Weathersppons open. He is a risk to everyone in this country. The longer he stays in a coma the better for all of us


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2020)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> He’s out of intensive care now


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice tweet from Carrie.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Nice tweet from Carrie.



Why should anyone give a flying fuck what _whoever this is _thinks about anything?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 9, 2020)

Didn't know you were mates with her


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2020)

He more than likely believe his own survival proves the idea of herd Immunity as correct


"only Friggin weaklings succumb  to this Virus"


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Why should anyone give a flying fuck what _whoever this is _thinks about anything?



You late getting the idea Ed 

That he is a Maga Hat wearing right wing  Troll


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Why should anyone give a flying fuck what _whoever this is _thinks about anything?



She’s Boris Johnson’s partner.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2020)

Nooooooo was sooooooooooooo sweet tweet for the boss


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2020)

_remembers something about a Rusty ban hammer_

Maybe this day can have a silver lining after all


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> She’s Boris Johnson’s partner.


Yes. And? What is the point?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2020)

It'll annoy the lefties


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2020)

now wait he thinks the Tories are the new Lefties


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Yes. And? What is the point?



Shes made a great tweet acknowledging the fantastic work the NHS are doing (and have done/are continuing for her PM partner Boris).


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2020)

where's the throwing up smiley?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> Only just saw this. Wouldn't have done that eight oclock bollocks if I'd known. He'll be fucking unbearable now. And if I shouldn't be wishing him dead the reckless cunt should have observed his own fucking social distancing rules and not a) got it and b) spread it to others in the first fuckingplace.




There's still Cummings. 

What do we know of his situation, eh? 

Where's the update?


----------



## little_legs (Apr 9, 2020)

I wonder if people will wish him dead when next week he’ll take a victory lap in that ugly briefing room and say something like well, now that your grandma is in a pauper’s grave, GET BACK TO WORK!


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Useless piece of shit virus. It can't do anything right.


Yes, it's one of my least favourite viruses now.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2020)

"oh just clear away the dead bodies and the UK can be the next Dubai"


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 9, 2020)

existentialist said:


> No. It won't change him. But he will use the *appearance* of change to his own political ends.



Yep. Fake empathy. 
Is he a socio/psychopath do you think? Or just very "all about himself"?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yep. Fake empathy.
> Is he a socio/psychopath do you think?



Of course they fuckin are - Eton breeds these cunts.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well his illness has served one purpose. That Newsnight piece about this not hitting everyone equally genuinely surprised me. It was a call to arms essentially to change society, and the catalyst was the mawkish shite from Johnson's underlings about 'the boss'.



Its not just newsnight either. The FT have been suggesting its all over for the 40+ year sham, although that wasnt quite their choice of words. I've been wanking on about the post-pandemic consensus for days without getting into any proper detail, just throwing some rhetoric around. I dont think I can actually face any detail yet, not while the pandemic wave is still at its worst. And there will be plenty of time for all that. But there are numerous clues already, and the economic implications of stuff already done is too massive, for even a leader who is desperate to return to their planned agenda to actually be able to do so.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2020)

what i do like is during the situation were it appeared he might of got drunk and started being verbally abusive and throwing stuff around Carries flat

We were told it not "in the public interest to discuss his personal life"

this week its mostly be don't be mean he got a kid on the way so you have to be nice

hey even one of his  older kids have called him a selfish bastards over the treatment of their mother

this was after trying to get an injunction to stop it being known he produced a sprog outside marriage

but hey he got another women 20 years younger than him pregnant and choose to stay living with her even after a positive result for a virus  during a pandemic

even outside politics he such a Hero


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 9, 2020)

What makes these prats think de Phiefle can't afford his own sodding cufflinks?









						Explore projects | Crowdfunder.co.uk
					

Crowdfunder have raised over £70 million for start-ups, business ideas, charities, community groups, social enterprises, sports clubs, political movements and so much more through crowdfunding. Get extra funding, learn about crowdfunding, and learn h




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> "oh just clear away the dead bodies and the UK can be the next Dubai"


What with Brexit still to implement that may in fact yet be Johnsons prime ministership in a nutshell.


----------



## Quote (Apr 9, 2020)

The sympathy he receives from all this is no doubt going to totally distract from his fucked up response to the crisis and the dithering, delay and ‘herd mentality’ nonsense that will end up costing so many decent, worthwhile people their lives.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> She’s Boris Johnson’s partner.



Partner? 
 Shag of the day shurely


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2020)

no in the newspeak angle of this story its the women he almost gave up his life to stand by as she succumbed to the the Coronavirus

saying that it was a week later they reported she had symptoms


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Partner?
> Shag of the day shurely


Some days.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 10, 2020)

Wilf said:


> 'I've stubbed me toe, could you play something by Killing Joke for me on Newsnight? Maybe not _I am the Virus_'.



This one's more appropriate for ol' Bojo.


----------



## gosub (Apr 10, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> What makes these prats think de Phiefle can't afford his own sodding cufflinks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








						Superdrug Mens Comb
					

Buy Superdrug Mens Comb at Superdrug.com plus much more from Superdrug . Free standard delivery Order and Collect.




					www.superdrug.com
				



 Well if a comb cost a quid and he hasn't got one of those..


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2020)

gosub said:


> Superdrug Mens Comb
> 
> 
> Buy Superdrug Mens Comb at Superdrug.com plus much more from Superdrug . Free standard delivery Order and Collect.
> ...


I think Johnson’s appearance could be summed up by the same way Clive James did with John McCririck.
“He looks like a hedge that’s been dragged through a man backwards.”


----------



## Doodler (Apr 10, 2020)

Part 2 said:


>




The cockney goblin voice is like Jim Davidson's Chalky White but for enlightened middle class consumption.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 10, 2020)

maomao said:


> They'd try but he'd just be a dead idiot for bringing it on himself. This will give him some sort of authenticity that he doesn't deserve. He'll be bring up his 'long hours in the ICU' and how the NHS saved his life right up till he sells it to Richard Branson for a pound. He's a nasty selfish cunt and we'd all have been better off without him.


Indeed. Not only do I wish johnson and every tory MP a slow and painful death, I have also come to the conclusion that from a hard  nosed political POV he needs to die and become an historical joke figure. Now its plucky boris, hes had it too etc. 

If that upsets the more sanctimonious among us I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 10, 2020)

Just reading the BBC site.  

Stanley Johnson told the BBC's Today: "He took one for the team and we've got to make sure we play properly now."


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 10, 2020)

The Sydney Herald today





__





						Johnson's hospitalisation exposes potential flaw in the British system
					






					amp.smh.com.au


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> What makes these prats think de Phiefle can't afford his own sodding cufflinks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christ.


----------



## klang (Apr 10, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Explore projects | Crowdfunder.co.uk
> 
> 
> Crowdfunder have raised over £70 million for start-ups, business ideas, charities, community groups, social enterprises, sports clubs, political movements and so much more through crowdfunding. Get extra funding, learn about crowdfunding, and learn h
> ...



server fund contributions thread -------->


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> The Sydney Herald today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is where we're headed next i think, because he is not going to be leaping out of bed feeling fine anytime soon but we do not have a clear system set up to deal with this situation like other countries do.

The writer there pulled this bit out of Johnson's book about his hero;
"In his 2015 book, _The Churchill Factor_, Johnson wrote that Britain’s prime minister carried on “through sheer force of will” after his 1953 stroke, insisting on trying to organise a summit between the Americans and Russians. “The story of Churchill’s last years in office is not of some giant red sun, heat gone, sinking slowly out of sight,” Johnson wrote. “He is no volcano puttering himself to extinction. He is Tennyson’s Ulysses - always struggling, striving, seeking: always convinced that some deed of note may yet be done. It is a story of unbelievable courage and willpower - and cunning.”.

What happens now, in the middle of a crisis if Johnson is not at all well, for weeks lets say, but has no plans to let go of his power?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2020)

bimble said:


> What happens now, in the middle of a crisis if Johnson is not at all well, for weeks lets say, but has no plans to let go of his power?


Raab will deputise.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2020)

Deputising is not the same as taking over the job of being pm though is it, apparently Raab can’t make decisions (not him personally his role & our constitution).


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2020)

bimble said:


> Deputising is not the same as taking over the job of being pm though is it, apparently Raab can’t make decisions (not him personally his role & our constitution).


He can though. Callaghan was running the Labour government before Wilson resigned.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2020)

bimble said:


> Deputising is not the same as taking over the job of being pm though is it, apparently Raab can’t make decisions (not him personally his role & our constitution).


Our inconveniently unwritten one ...


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 10, 2020)

Raab can only make decisions so far as he has sufficient support from cabinet. If there is major disagreement he may lack the political authority that a PM has to force things through.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2020)

"#getwellsoonboris"


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 10, 2020)

Just shouted "fuck you!" at the radio at the news that Stanley Johnson wants to thank the NHS.

Now I feel like a terrible person because they are human beings after all and the staff looking after Boris are, of course, amazing.

But you know - fuck you Stanley


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2020)

bimble said:


> This is where we're headed next i think, because he is not going to be leaping out of bed feeling fine anytime soon but we do not have a clear system set up to deal with this situation like other countries do.
> 
> The writer there pulled this bit out of Johnson's book about his hero;
> "In his 2015 book, _The Churchill Factor_, Johnson wrote that Britain’s prime minister carried on “through sheer force of will” after his 1953 stroke, insisting on trying to organise a summit between the Americans and Russians. “The story of Churchill’s last years in office is not of some giant red sun, heat gone, sinking slowly out of sight,” Johnson wrote. “He is no volcano puttering himself to extinction. He is Tennyson’s Ulysses - always struggling, striving, seeking: always convinced that some deed of note may yet be done. It is a story of unbelievable courage and willpower - and cunning.”.
> ...


 the same thing that would happen with him, drift, confusion, and many, many people dying needlessly


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 10, 2020)

two sheds said:


> where's the throwing up smiley?





Numbers said:


> Just reading the BBC site.
> 
> Stanley Johnson told the BBC's Today: "He took one for the team and we've got to make sure we play properly now."


Also in need of a vomming smilie for this one. Or a punching one.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 10, 2020)

I don't think leaving the goal unguarded, suggesting that the other team be allowed to score as much as they want until they're tired out, then narrowly avoiding scoring an own goal fits the usual definition of "taking one for the team."


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 10, 2020)

shortly little video of Boris Johnson has handled the Covid situation


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2020)

" Some in Downing Street believe that he may need as long as a month to return to work and even then may have to make a gradual return to full duties." according to the Times   thats a lot of daily "improving" briefings


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> shortly little video of Boris Johnson has handled the Covid situation



OG by the video creator, at least 4-5 of those aren't OGs, just 'keeper fumbles.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 10, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Just reading the BBC site.
> 
> Stanley Johnson told the BBC's Today: "He took one for the team and we've got to make sure we play properly now."



Posh cunts always seem to be able to liken everything in life to the u15s rugger match they played in once. What what old bean!


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 10, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> OG by the video creator, at least 4-5 of those aren't OGs, just 'keeper fumbles.



Work for Johnson also


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2020)

ska invita said:


> " Some in Downing Street believe that he may need as long as a month to return to work and even then may have to make a gradual return to full duties." according to the Times   thats a lot of daily "improving" briefings


Nah, all they have to do is get DWP to assess him, and he'll be back in harness sooner than you can say "zero points"


----------



## klang (Apr 10, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Also in need of a vomming smilie for this one.


I've got a couple of spare diy kits stored away, have one:

+


pm for assembly instructions


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 10, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Nice tweet from Carrie.



I see she's getting better with the paint brushes.


----------



## keybored (Apr 10, 2020)

It's a good thing feeling nauseous isn't one of the tell-tale symptoms of coronavirus because there'd be a lot of confusion and panic over the coming days.


----------



## prunus (Apr 10, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Just reading the BBC site.
> 
> Stanley Johnson told the BBC's Today: "He took one for the team and we've got to make sure we play properly now."



17th March:

Stanley Johnson: ‘Of course I’ll go to a pub if I need to go to a pub’

Whole family of despicable cunts.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 11, 2020)

Steve Hedley from RMT has been suspended by the union after offering his thoughts:









						Senior RMT official suspended over 'unacceptable' comments about PM | ITV News
					

Steve Hedley is believed to have made comments on social media about Boris Johnson's condition.  | ITV News London




					www.itv.com
				




I don’t agree with SH comments, but it’s a massive error by the RMT to respond to the faux outrage of shit like The Sun and other media. The suspension, is a knee jerking sacrifice to those intrinsically opposed to the organised working class and who a) can’t wait to attack trade unions and b) will now step up the assaults as unions are seen to respond to them.

The objective here: to continue to construct a narrative of national grief for Johnson and also to other the RMT in advance of an attack on the right to strike on the railways has hit the jackpot thanks to the RMT panic.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 11, 2020)

I liked your post, but the actual comments weren't quoted on that ITV link ...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I liked your post, but the actual comments weren't quoted on that ITV link ...


That's probably part of the "national mourning" narrative - "the things he said were just so awful that we are not going to repeat them"


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 11, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I liked your post, but the actual comments weren't quoted on that ITV link ...


If you want the quotes you’ll have to google the sun. I’m not linking to it


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 11, 2020)

Hedley's comments were apparently on a Facebook page and he was asked about them while he was on an LBC phone in. This page at LBC's website  gives some details and the recording :



> Mr Hedley, the Assistant General Secretary of the RMT Union, wrote on Facebook: "I don't want to offend you, but if Bojo pops his clogs, I'm throwing a party. I hope the whole cabinet and higher echelons of the Tory party have been touching various bits of him."





> Maajid asked him: "Would you join me in expressing relief and joy that our Prime Minister has been taken out of intensive care?" Mr Hedley responded: "I've not come on your programme to discuss that. My views on Tory politicians are well known. They are not the views of my union and I've not come on to give me personal views.





> Maajid pointed out he had given his personal views, by saying he'd throw a party if the PM died. At which point, the RMT chief hung up the phone.



The Sun gives more details of what the Facebook postings supposedly were :


Spoiler: Quotes from The Sun



When one follower pointed out that Boris could die, Hedley replied: “Yes - poor virus.”

One pal who works as a carer pulled him up over the rant and Hedley fired back: “Feel free to block me.

"I hope the whole cabinet of Tory b******s get it too.

“I don’t want to offend you but if Bojo pops his clogs I’m throwing a party.

“I hope the whole cabinet and higher echelons of the Tory party have been touching various bits of him.”

When another Facebook friend criticised him for the post and said “this is a human being we’re talking about”, Hedley replied: “Hitler, Mussolini and Franco were human beings too - would you use the same argument for them? “If people are offended by my posts feel free to block them.”

He added: “The question I’m asking is how far the compassion and humanity in your religion or any religion extends.

"I take it it doesn’t extend to Hitler who killed millions but it does to Boris who helped kill 130,000 through Tory austerity policies.

“I’ll cry no crocodile tears for people who’ve killed the working class and vulnerable for years and have mishandled this crisis so badly that NHS staff are dying because they have inadequate protective equipment and patients dying because there are not enough ventilators.”


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 11, 2020)

Apparently "If Bojo pops his clogs, I'm throwing a party." Pretty tame tbh.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2020)

His dad claims that "Boris took one for the team."

Oh fuck the fuck off.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2020)

Is  he still applying for French citizenship after Supporting Brexit


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 11, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Apparently "If Bojo pops his clogs, I'm throwing a party." Pretty tame tbh.


The comparison with Hitler might have caused some concern as well.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 11, 2020)

Cavalier with his own health, let alone millions of others?









						UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson thanks hospital staff, saying 'I owe them my life' | CNN
					

UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson issued a statement Saturday thanking the National Health Service staff at St. Thomas' Hospital following his treatment for coronavirus, saying "I can't thank them enough. I owe them my life," according to the UK Press Association.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 11, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> The comparison with Hitler might have caused some concern as well.


They aren't _actually_ offended anyway.


----------



## agricola (Apr 11, 2020)

2hats said:


> Cavalier with his own health, let alone millions of others?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose we should all be grateful that Johnson hasn't shot himself, or young Max would be sending statements in to CNN attacking the protection officers for them not stopping the assassin who was taking aim at the PM.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Steve Hedley from RMT has been suspended by the union after offering his thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree entirely.  Worst bit of what Hedley said was that it sounded a bit childish. Far better if he'd said he wouldn't be 'wallowing in grief' if johnson did die. Which if I remember right was the phrase johnson himself came out with about Liverpool after the murder of a convoy driver who was was beheaded by Isis. But yeah, that's a dreadful response by RMT. They had an open goal to link  johnson surviving with the fate of those those he's condemned to death through lack of testing, PPE, too late lockdown...


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 11, 2020)

Toby Young pays tribute to Boris, Man of Destiny in the Spectator :



> It’s his sense of public duty that has landed him in this hole. People who don’t know him, and even some who do, talk disapprovingly of his arrogance and vaulting ambition. But the man I’ve known for more than 35 years contains multitudes, of which Richard III is only one. Henry V is also in there, one of his better angels. He cannot resist the pull of obligation to his country, the need to be of service.


(...)


> I’ve often wondered what it must be like for him to be prime minister during his country’s darkest hour since the second world war. As I got to know him, it became clear that he saw himself as having a historic role to play in our island story. In politics, that doesn’t make him particularly unusual — you’d be amazed how many obscure backbench MPs entertain fantasies of becoming prime minister. Much rarer is Boris’s ability to inspire others with this belief. Even those who disliked him, who thought he was over-rated, could never completely write him off.





> And those of us who’ve been closely following his career, watching him fulfil his destiny, came to believe it was all wrapped up with Brexit. That winning the EU referendum, then the leadership, then the election, had all led inexorably to the role he was born for. This was the pivotal moment in Britain’s history where he would bend events to his will and shape our future for decades to come. And yet we were wrong, or at least not entirely right. That may still be his most important contribution, but in the meantime providence has something else in mind, something even more challenging.





> I am not a man of faith, but at moments like this you realise you’re still animated by certain core, irrational beliefs. One of those is a kind of mystical belief in Britain’s greatness and her ability to occasionally bring forth remarkable individuals — ordinary men and women of extraordinary ability, to paraphrase Bagehot — who can serve her at critical junctures. I’ve always thought of Boris as one of those people — not just suspected it, but known it in my bones. And in spite of his shrinking odds of survival, I still cannot bring myself to doubt. Britain isn’t finished with you yet, Boris. You will come back to us, full of strength and vigour, larger than life like never before. You must.



Hope Toby washed his hands after tossing that off.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

:throwingupsmiley:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 11, 2020)

two sheds said:


> :throwingupsmiley:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Is BOC still making it or is it all imported?



BOC still delivers to St. Thomas's.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2020)

why is th


Lurdan said:


> Toby Young pays tribute to Boris, Man of Destiny in the Spectator :
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...



Cunt in Favour of Eugenics manages to out do his own level of bullshite

Compariing some daft twat shaking hands with patients in a Hospital Ward to the battle of Agnicourt


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Is BOC still making it or is it all imported?



other companies making it in the united kingdom


----------



## keybored (Apr 11, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Toby Young pays tribute to Boris, Man of Destiny in the Spectator :
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...


OK after reading that I do want Johnson to die, if only to see what Young would churn out then.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 11, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Toby Young pays tribute to Boris, Man of Destiny in the Spectator :
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...


There's an evergreen response that bears repeating here.


----------



## agricola (Apr 11, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Toby Young pays tribute to Boris, Man of Destiny in the Spectator :
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...



TBF saying Henry V was one of someone's better angels would be a fairly damning thing to say about them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Good question. The charity I work for was the first to step in in Lambeth and answer thousands of calls for food/medication/essential repairs etc... We literally had to create services overnight on top of the other work we already do...the local council have now stepped up but we are hundreds of calls a day still and copping a lot of flack because some people don't understand we haven't got the power to make supermarkets give them delivery slots or that the support on offer isn't equivalent to the shop you would do if could go to the shops yourself.
> 
> We even had one woman turn the shopping she asked for away because her Iceland shopping was delivered that same morning...she didn't even call to cancel her order with us and literally slammed the door in the delivery volunteer's face. Lots of stuff like this but thankfully still a minority.
> 
> ...



Hmm, a question, if I may, re: repairs.

I have a neighbour who has no heating or hot water, and who has a "vulnerable person" (registered under the C19 criteria, due to kidney failure) in their home. They've been told that their heating system needs a "power flush" (that they have job number for), which will happen on 28th April. In the interim, they're being told "boil kettles of water to wash in". This seems to me like they - the council & their contractors - are fudging repair priorities. As far as I recall, lack of heating and/or hot water is a top priority job, and if so, I want to make sure the council treat it as such. Neighbours have already been without either for 3 days.  Is there a way (outwith the usual bugging the housing officer over the weekend) I can push this forward, that you can think of?


----------



## Cerv (Apr 11, 2020)

editor said:


> His dad claims that "Boris took one for the team."
> 
> Oh fuck the fuck off.


there’s a finite supply of covid-19 to go around. once the ammunition’s used up, it’s gone. Johnson taking one for the team has spared someone else getting infected.

or it’s the opposite and Johnson’s reckless disregard for medical advice to avoid infection has made it likely he’s spread the virus to others.
hard to tell really.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> Other organs may need support.



The syphilis is finally taking a toll.


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There's an evergreen response that bears repeating here.



I love Kathy Burke.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2020)

keybored said:


> OK after reading that I do want Johnson to die, if only to see what Young would churn out then.


Late to the party, but we in the _Wish Him Dead Club_ accept your membership application.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Hedley's comments were apparently on a Facebook page and he was asked about them while he was on an LBC phone in. This page at LBC's website  gives some details and the recording :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem that unreasonable to me - it's an opinion, and an understandable one from his perspective. 

A world in which union leaders were doing the same kind of sanitised PR that political parties thrive on would be the poorer for it.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2020)

Cerv said:


> there’s a finite supply of covid-19 to go around. once the ammunition’s used up, it’s gone. Johnson taking one for the team has spared someone else getting infected.
> 
> or it’s the opposite and Johnson’s reckless disregard for medical advice to avoid infection has made it likely he’s spread the virus to others.
> hard to tell really.


Yes he, literally, wiped it on himself.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Nadine Dorries outright lie of a tweet really does sum the whole sycophantic dribble up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205589



Round here, #ClapForBoris was met with resounding silence. The one for the NHS, and the ones for carers though, they produces tumultuous applause and cheering for about 5 minutes.

Dorries had probably been *sniffing the sherry cork just before she heard "whistling, cheering and shouting".

*By which I obviously mean "caning the fuck out of an ounce of weed, and a bottle of Wray & Nephew Overproof".


----------



## keybored (Apr 11, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Late to the party, but we in the _Wish Him Dead Club_ accept your membership application.


I was only joking.



He's been on my stiff wishlist for years.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The boss



Are we saying that C19 was "born in the USA", then?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

Sue said:


> Me either. Gutted.



I got 2.


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> I got 2.



Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> His favourite tune is actually something unspeakable by cliff Richard, they're just making it out to he the Beatles to make him seem human.



"Wired for Sound", I've no doubt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

Wilf said:


> 'I've stubbed me toe, could you play something by Killing Joke for me on Newsnight? Maybe not _I am the Virus_'.



If Johnson had a fave KJ track, it'd be chosen by the title, so probably "Follow the Leader".


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 11, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Apparently "If Bojo pops his clogs, I'm throwing a party." Pretty tame tbh.



I can’t imagine the rank and file of the RMT will want to see SH suspended.

Anyone wanting top Tories to live lack basic human decency.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

JimW said:


> Isn't the prescribed Bullingdon therapy the blood of orphan peasant children?



Jim, I'm disappointed!

It's blatantly the blood of peasant children with parents, just to cause that extra bit of peasant suffering!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Also need to be aware of the distinction between “he sat himself up” and “someone adjusted his bed”



They're probably eliding the "h" in "sat".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


>




I'm betting it'll be a private bed OFF OF a general ward. 
The care Greebo got in ICU at St Toms was great. The care she got on a general ward there, after she was well enough to leave ICU, was absolutely fucking appalling.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hmm, a question, if I may, re: repairs.
> 
> I have a neighbour who has no heating or hot water, and who has a "vulnerable person" (registered under the C19 criteria, due to kidney failure) in their home. They've been told that their heating system needs a "power flush" (that they have job number for), which will happen on 28th April. In the interim, they're being told "boil kettles of water to wash in". This seems to me like they - the council & their contractors - are fudging repair priorities. As far as I recall, lack of heating and/or hot water is a top priority job, and if so, I want to make sure the council treat it as such. Neighbours have already been without either for 3 days.  Is there a way (outwith the usual bugging the housing officer over the weekend) I can push this forward, that you can think of?


I would have thought a threat to get local media / MP involved might speed things up. Or better one of those watchdog programs as the job always seems to be remarkably easier once they are "on TV"!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> A sick one, urban has seriously sadden me over these last few days, wishing death on anyone is out of order.



Depends on how many deaths that particular "anyone" has caused, surely?

I wish Blair dead, painfully. His decisions lead to more than a million deaths. Am I wrong to do so?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 11, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hmm, a question, if I may, re: repairs.
> 
> I have a neighbour who has no heating or hot water, and who has a "vulnerable person" (registered under the C19 criteria, due to kidney failure) in their home. They've been told that their heating system needs a "power flush" (that they have job number for), which will happen on 28th April. In the interim, they're being told "boil kettles of water to wash in". This seems to me like they - the council & their contractors - are fudging repair priorities. As far as I recall, lack of heating and/or hot water is a top priority job, and if so, I want to make sure the council treat it as such. Neighbours have already been without either for 3 days.  Is there a way (outwith the usual bugging the housing officer over the weekend) I can push this forward, that you can think of?


Have you looked at the Shelter England website? The Right to Repair scheme looks like it might apply, or there's the Ombudsman. Lack of hot water/hearing is definitely a priority issue.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

brogdale said:


> ...there'd be the Elton song.



"Goodbye, England's turd,
tho' I never smelled you at all..."


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 11, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Apparently "If Bojo pops his clogs, I'm throwing a party." Pretty tame tbh.



That's totally irresponsible and I would have expected better from someone in his position, tbh - he should have clarified that he'll be throwing the party after social distancing measures are eased, or that the party would be taking place online.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> It's only his apparent recovery that made me realise I didn't just want him dead, I wanted him super-dead, with his bones scattered to the ends of the earth so he could never come back as a zombie.
> 
> The coronavirus has now killed more people in Britain than every British military action since 1945 combined, and this piece of shit who was too stupid to stop himself getting infected, let alone anybody else, is going to be treated like some kind of hero just because he failed to stop breathing. Dianaesque posthumous treatment is a risk I would have been willing to accept.



Nah, got to have his remains in one place, so that people can piss and shit on the fucker's grave.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Useless piece of shit virus. It can't do anything right.



Never trust a virus to do a bacteria's job, that's what it boils down to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> A sick one, urban has seriously sadden me over these last few days, wishing death on anyone is out of order.


Tosh


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I would have thought a threat to get local media / MP involved might speed things up. Or better one of those watchdog programs as the job always seems to be remarkably easier once they are "on TV"!



Local authority just passes the blame to its contractors.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Have you looked at the Shelter England website? The Right to Repair scheme looks like it might apply, or there's the Ombudsman. Lack of hot water/hearing is definitely a priority issue.



Am having a look. Cheers for the signposting, although Right to Repair doesn't apply if the repair costs more than £500, which this will. Still, might be something else we can use.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Tosh



Indeed.  Everyone dies sooner or later.  If it’s possible to delay a whole bunch of deaths while bringing just a few others strategically forward, it would be an act of rank moral cowardice not to do so.

It’s also notable how many of those claiming offence would be cheering on a whole load of killing if done by and to a bunch of working class kids on behalf of these great statesmen.


----------



## agricola (Apr 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Tosh



out of the Bill?  Already dead IIRC so no point in celebrating it now.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 11, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hmm, a question, if I may, re: repairs.
> 
> I have a neighbour who has no heating or hot water, (...) They've been told that their heating system needs a "power flush" (that they have job number for), which will happen on 28th April. In the interim, they're being told "boil kettles of water to wash in".


I don't entirely understand how a problem which required a "power flush" could lead to both no hot water AND heating. Normally a power flush would be used to clear a build up of stuff in the pipework which might stop the heating side of things working. If this has also led to muck building up in the heat exchanger in the boiler that might not work efficiently but it would have to have been building up over a very long period to block it completely. Long enough that it should have been picked up when the boiler was checked during the annual gas safety inspection. I would be wondering if  there are other issues with the boiler, which might mean that just a power flush wouldn't fix things. (Thus implying further delay identifying and dealing with them). Has someone already looked at the boiler ? Have they turned the boiler off ? Sorry, just questions, but what I would be asking.

ETA: for someone in your Neighbour's state of health the Council should be able to supply some means of temporary space and water heating until the repairs are carried out.

And to add to my blathering above I would be concerned that a heat exchanger sufficiently clogged to need a power flush might start leaking afterwards. I have experienced leaks which had been blocked by scale being opened up by the cleaning process.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Depends on how many deaths that particular "anyone" has caused, surely?
> 
> I wish Blair dead, painfully. His decisions lead to more than a million deaths. Am I wrong to do so?


And with his share of the austerity deaths, johnson is now well ahead of Harold Shipman.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 11, 2020)

South Korea reports recovered coronavirus patients testing positive again
					

South Korean officials on Friday reported 91 patients thought cleared of the new coronavirus had tested positive again.




					www.reuters.com
				




Getting it once doesn't mean you can't get it again


----------



## prunus (Apr 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> South Korea reports recovered coronavirus patients testing positive again
> 
> 
> South Korean officials on Friday reported 91 patients thought cleared of the new coronavirus had tested positive again.
> ...



While I support the hopeful thinking, that isn’t actually quite the conclusion that can be reached from that study.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

prunus said:


> While I support the hopeful thinking, that isn’t actually quite the conclusion that can be reached from that study.


Did you read ska's post properly?


----------



## prunus (Apr 11, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Did you read ska's post properly?



I think so; the slightly tongue-in-cheek presentation of my reply was in the context of this being a “Boris Johnson* tests positive for Covid-19” thread (although it is true that that study although suggestive doesn’t quite show that it can be got again, though it certainly raises the possibility, in at least some cases, and certainly suggests that at the least it might not be quite over (for an individual) when it seems to be over).

* who appears to have had it and got over it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 11, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> I wish Blair dead, painfully. His decisions lead to more than a million deaths. Am I wrong to do so?



There are still those who can utter his name without spitting. He can die once that error has been corrected.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

prunus said:


> I think so; the slightly tongue-in-cheek presentation of my reply was in the context of this being a “Boris Johnson* tests positive for Covid-19” thread (although it is true that that study although suggestive doesn’t quite show that it can be got again, though it certainly raises the possibility, in at least some cases, and certainly suggests that at the least it might not be quite over (for an individual) when it seems to be over).
> 
> * who appears to have had it and got over it.



 went right over my head


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 11, 2020)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I liked your post, but the actual comments weren't quoted on that ITV link ...





Smokeandsteam said:


> If you want the quotes you’ll have to google the sun. I’m not linking to it



Just seen this and !
I had no idea there was a S*n story involved , and there's an _infinite_ number of shit things I'd rather do than search on that scumrag's site 
Anyway, others have told me now, more or less.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2020)

He's been discharged from hospital.


----------



## keybored (Apr 12, 2020)

two sheds said:


> went right over my head


Took a while for the penny to drop here too


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Round here, #ClapForBoris was met with resounding silence. The one for the NHS, and the ones for carers though, they produces tumultuous applause and cheering for about 5 minutes.
> 
> Dorries had probably been *sniffing the sherry cork just before she heard "whistling, cheering and shouting".
> 
> *By which I obviously mean "caning the fuck out of an ounce of weed, and a bottle of Wray & Nephew Overproof".


I always had her down more as the Lambrini type. I'm not sure she's got the enterprise necessary to be drinking strong rum


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's been discharged from hospital.


"And, on the third day, he rose..."


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2020)

As predictable as it is dangerous.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2020)

As I was saying earlier on this thread about the constructed narrative around Johnson. No attempt to even camouflage it here:


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> As predictable as it is dangerous.



With a titanic levels self-belief, Boris has always ignored illness. It was on a pleasant evening in early April, 2020, as Boris was making his way to 10 Downing Street from an important meeting at a Westminster wine bar, he stumbled upon Mr Vid, Co of no fixed abode who delivered a near lethal left hook and fled the scene. Boris fell down like a sack of shit and was discovered by street sweepers the following morning who were kind enough to take him to Downing Street. Boris' team of cowards dragged him to the nearby St. Thomas' Hospital where he was treated by Dr Hugh Bris and was looked after by nurse Ira Knee.


----------



## Quote (Apr 12, 2020)

God, that Mail article is fucking revolting.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> As I was saying earlier on this thread about the constructed narrative around Johnson. No attempt to even camouflage it here:
> 
> View attachment 206303


I'm not going to read that article, but the title and tweet demonstrates once again the Telegraph's reluctance to accept the end of the divine right of kings and the king as the embodiment of the nation. Say what you like about the Telegraph but they know how to be proper fucking conservative. 

I'm not sure anyone who didn't think this already will buy it though. It's just kind of background music farting for the dyed-in-the-wool conservative who reads the Telegraph and thinks this anyway.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 12, 2020)

*The Fantasy ...*







(Source: Flickr/Number10)​
*The Reality ...*

Behind Closed Doors Johnson and his Cabinet Do Not Applaud the NHS – _They Ideologically Oppose It_

The Last Refuge of_ a Scoundrel_: Coronavirus and the British Establishment


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> As I was saying earlier on this thread about the constructed narrative around Johnson. No attempt to even camouflage it here:
> 
> View attachment 206303



sounds like something from the 1930's

he has survived because of the dedication of the NHS and staff, was he one of those who cheered when the nurses pay rise was voted down?


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2020)

And that crap about a medal for the NHS workers, fuck off give them a 10 grand bonus in their next pay packet and the pay rise that they should have had years ago.


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2020)

yes, and a medal, and all key and front line workers.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 12, 2020)

Here he is:


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Aladdin (Apr 12, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Here he is:





Seems rather chastened.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> As predictable as it is dangerous.





Dear Fucking God..

He ignored Illness so much he handling of the situation will lead to over 10000 deaths and his cavalier approach to the virus lead to him catching it spreading to other member of his own government and pregnant fiance 

but he should be applauded for it 

We have years of this balllocks now


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Dear Fucking God..
> 
> He ignored Illness so much he handling of the situation will lead to over 10000 deaths and his cavalier approach to the virus lead to him catching it spreading to other member of his own government and pregnant fiance
> 
> ...


That's just the people we know he spread it to. There will be others. And no doubt there will be deaths along the Boris Johnson infection branch.


----------



## maomao (Apr 12, 2020)

What a sickening cunt. If I hadn't spent the last week wishing him dead I'd start now.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2020)

Seeing that I realise that I was actually hoping he'd be totally out of action for at least a few weeks. Wasn't expecting to see him so soon.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Seeing that I realise that I was actually hoping he'd be totally out of action for at least a few weeks. Wasn't expecting to see him so soon.


Yeah, it's all fucking downsides


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)

So I've just heard his statement on his recovery. Where he singled out two immigrant nurses in particular for being so caring to him and crucial to his recovery. A Portuguese and a New Zealander. Fucking immigrants eh Boris!


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 12, 2020)

maomao said:


> What a sickening cunt. If I hadn't spent the last week wishing him dead I'd start now.



Wishing him dead now would mean you don’t appreciate the incredible hard work that Jenny and Luis put in and therefore don’t support the NHS.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> the situation will lead to over 10000 deaths



*WIMPS!*


----------



## keybored (Apr 12, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Seems rather chastened.





> It is hard to find the words to express my debt to the NHS for saving my life.



Well he could at least fucking try to.

Edit: Oh there's a video. Maybe I'll give it a watch later if I can find an anti-emetic.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2020)

lol tory-led eugenics project has a lot of support


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 12, 2020)

keybored said:


> Well he could at least fucking try to.


In fairmess to the pillock, he does later in the clip and he names and thanks individual nurses and drs.


----------



## keybored (Apr 12, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> In fairmess to the pillock, he does later in the clip and he names and thanks individual nurses and drs.


Yeah sorry, I hadn't realised it's a video!


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2020)

10000 deaths and he got away


*shakes fist at _SARS_-CoV-2 *


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2020)

The boxing cosplay here is in reference to taking it on the chin and beating the virus, I guess? God damn.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Seeing that I realise that I was actually hoping he'd be totally out of action for at least a few weeks. Wasn't expecting to see him so soon.



I would normally agree but the fact is he's both the main decision maker here and also wouldn't appear to be a fan of the lockdown so if him surviving means I can see my gf sooner and sink twenty pints at my local then long live boris.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2020)

little_legs said:


> The boxing cosplay here is in reference to taking it on the chin and beating the virus, I guess? God damn.



Jebus put it being a spoiler code or something


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2020)

No one in their right mind is actually going to read that trash.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Here he is:



You just know he's had one of his courtiers getting those names and where the staff came from, to add a faux human touch.

I fucking _HATE _that cunt.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)

Wilf said:


> You just know he's had one of his courtiers getting those names and where the staff came from, to add a faux human touch.
> 
> I fucking _HATE _that cunt.



tbf, I don't think he'd mention where they were from given his public stance on immigration unless he was being sincere


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2020)

Petcha said:


> tbf, I don't think he'd mention where they were from given his public stance on immigration unless he was being sincere


Under his immigration policy we will still be bringing trained nurses from places like Portugal and New Zealand afaik.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 12, 2020)

I note that Boris is recovering at his second residence (if not third), Chequers. I had to check, but it's at least 40 miles from London and over an hour's drive away.

No doubt some staff will have also had to travel to Chequers as I don't see Boris being able to make his own toast...


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 12, 2020)

Dp


----------



## phillm (Apr 12, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Dp


Someone should dob him to the Daily Snitch. How do we know he's not infectious either ? Have a wild dream he goes rogue and is full-on Marxist and has to be assassinated by "deep state forces" by a re-occurrence of the c-virus that finally finishes him off. Prince Charles is somehow involved in the plot as well. Needs some work.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2020)

little_legs said:


> The boxing cosplay here is in reference to taking it on the chin and beating the virus, I guess? God damn.


Tom Bower wrote a hatchet job book on Corbyn - didnt read it obviously, but obviously champion bubbling cunt


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I note that Boris is recovering at his second residence (if not third), Chequers. I had to check, but it's at least 40 miles from London and over an hour's drive away.


So... a holiday home then. Rules still not applying to him.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 12, 2020)

phillm said:


> Someone should dob him to the Daily Snitch. How do we know he's not infectious either ? Have a wild dream he goes rogue and is full-on Marxist and has to be assassinated by "deep state forces" by a re-occurrence of the c-virus that finally finishes him off. Prince Charles is somehow involved in the plot as well. Needs some work.



All that and no mention of 5g towers


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I note that Boris is recovering at his second residence (if not third), Chequers. I had to check, but it's at least 40 miles from London and over an hour's drive away.
> 
> No doubt some staff will have also had to travel to Chequers as I don't see Boris being able to make his own toast...


I've been thinking this at various points as various politicians and royals have self isolated. Wiping their arses somehow ends up as work of national importance.  Ditto the oligarchs and the rest of them, I doubt their staff have had much choice about coming into work.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 12, 2020)

'Boris recovers and at holiday home' doesn't have the same narrative as 'Brave Boris battles virus', which is what the whole nation is being subjected to at present.

It's just yet another case of him thinking the rules don't apply to him.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Under his immigration policy we will still be bringing trained nurses from places like Portugal and New Zealand afaik.



I think he's tightened it up on Antipodeans too? It's a points based thing but your occupation alone doesn't fly I don't think, whereas previously it was an automatic 2 years regardless of your circumstances. Probably wrong though! An aussie friend told me but she's usually wrong about most things.


----------



## jakejb79 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Dear Fucking God..
> 
> He ignored Illness so much he handling of the situation will lead to over 10000 deaths and his cavalier approach to the virus lead to him catching it spreading to other member of his own government and pregnant fiance
> 
> ...



I think it's called a Cult of Personality


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2020)

jakejb79 said:


> I think it's called a Cult of Personality


Sp.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2020)

jakejb79 said:


> I think it's called a Cult of Personality



their should be only so many ways you can polish a unless fuckwit


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 12, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Here he is:




Great (and rightly so) tribute to the NHS.


----------



## magneze (Apr 12, 2020)

Bring back philosophical, all is forgiven.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Great (and rightly so) tribute to the NHS.



So how did Bojo vote in this bill



this was after standing by a bus promising the NHS how much a week after Brexit?


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 12, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> 'Boris recovers and at holiday home' doesn't have the same narrative as 'Brave Boris battles virus', which is what the whole nation is being subjected to at present.
> 
> It's just yet another case of him thinking the rules don't apply to him.



brave Boris battling DT's?


----------



## philosophical (Apr 12, 2020)

magneze said:


> Bring back philosophical, all is forgiven.



I don't want to be resurrected on the day Jesus rose from the dead, and also Boris Johnson, not a Holy Trinity I wish to be a part of thanks.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> I don't entirely understand how a problem which required a "power flush" could lead to both no hot water AND heating. Normally a power flush would be used to clear a build up of stuff in the pipework which might stop the heating side of things working. If this has also led to muck building up in the heat exchanger in the boiler that might not work efficiently but it would have to have been building up over a very long period to block it completely. Long enough that it should have been picked up when the boiler was checked during the annual gas safety inspection. I would be wondering if  there are other issues with the boiler, which might mean that just a power flush wouldn't fix things. (Thus implying further delay identifying and dealing with them). Has someone already looked at the boiler ? Have they turned the boiler off ? Sorry, just questions, but what I would be asking.
> 
> ETA: for someone in your Neighbour's state of health the Council should be able to supply some means of temporary space and water heating until the repairs are carried out.
> 
> And to add to my blathering above I would be concerned that a heat exchanger sufficiently clogged to need a power flush might start leaking afterwards. I have experienced leaks which had been blocked by scale being opened up by the cleaning process.



The boiler in question is about 30 yrs old, and like you, I couldn't work out why sediment/scale build up would affect the hot water. Personally, I suspect the boiler is on its last knockings, and the council want to spin out replacing it for as long as possible, in order to "encourage" the family to move (they're trying to clear this particular walk on the estate, so they can "develop" it).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's been discharged from hospital.



He's the sort of discharge you get treated for in hospital.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Great (and rightly so) tribute to the NHS.


But he hasn't really said much as a tribute, has he? Hasn't said thank you, for example. Those words are fairly easy.


----------



## phillm (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Part-timah (Apr 12, 2020)

His speech was pure politics. Getting in there before journalists find out he was cared for by immigrants. Plus by naming these people he probably hopes too they wont sell their stories. 

I hope they didnt lube the catheter tube that went up his nob.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 12, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> So how did Bojo vote in this bill
> 
> 
> 
> this was after standing by a bus promising the NHS how much a week after Brexit?



Voted to cap public sector workers' pay. As did Patel, Raab, Gove, Sunak, Grayling, Dorries, Hancock...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2020)

So they are a Shower of Cunts?

lead by Boris 

sorry i'm lost at the point your making


----------



## Raheem (Apr 12, 2020)

Boris Johnson 'owes his life' to NHS staff

Expect there are other things they could do with at the moment, but this offer seems better than nothing.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 12, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> But he hasn't really said much as a tribute, has he? Hasn't said thank you, for example. Those words are fairly easy.



Er, yes he has.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2020)

Several of them called Nick


did they not want to be identifiable by Boris


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 12, 2020)

Part-timah said:


> His speech was pure politics. Getting in there before journalists find out he was cared for by immigrants. Plus by naming these people he probably hopes too they wont sell their stories.
> 
> I hope they didnt lube the catheter tube that went up his nob.



You ever had a cathater up ya cock? It's the days after that aren't very nice? He'll be crying his heart now he's back on the booze again and pissing every 10 minutes.


----------



## Part-timah (Apr 12, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> You ever had a cathater up ya cock? It's the days after that aren't very nice? He'll be crying his heart now he's back on the booze again and pissing every 10 minutes.



Chequers is the Big Brother house I’d tune into


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Great (and rightly so) tribute to the NHS.


Tory cunt. Don't believe a single word.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 12, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> The boiler in question is about 30 yrs old, and like you, I couldn't work out why sediment/scale build up would affect the hot water. Personally, I suspect the boiler is on its last knockings, and the council want to spin out replacing it for as long as possible, in order to "encourage" the family to move (they're trying to clear this particular walk on the estate, so they can "develop" it).


Ah - that possibility has a horrible familiar ring to it. This hasn't much to do with Boris so I'll spoiler it.



Spoiler: more blather



I'm not a boiler engineer. I used to manage plumbing and heating repairs on a small estate but I had no training in it and that was some years ago. After having rambled away in in my previous post I applied a hard enough slap to my forehead to dislodge some of the scale build up and one possibility occurred to me.

If the heat exchanger was sufficiently clogged with scale and/or accumulated debris from elsewhere in the heating system, it might cause the boiler to overheat. Even a thirty year old boiler would have safety devices that switched it off in those circumstances. However once it had cooled down it could be relit. If that cycle occurred a few times those periods of overheating might damage other elements of the boiler. (If the safety devices themselves were not working properly that risk would be magnified). Eventually it might either decline to be relit or just turn itself off again soon after.

I assume the boiler must have been looked at for a "power flush" to be arranged. If overheating is the issue that inspection should hopefully have eliminated other possible causes of it (from memory there are several) before opting for a "power flush". From what you say about the background the word "hopefully" takes on extra force. (Obviously I have no idea how good your Council's contractors are, nor how motivated the officers managing repairs are to act in a timely manner or to authorise spending money, nor how effective the chain of communications between them and the contractors is, nor to what extent the Council has in practice delegated responsibility for communicating and liaising with tenants to the Contractor. I do have a bottomless well of scepticism about such matters).

If my uninformed speculation about overheating has any basis my concerns about the possible failure of "power flushing" to extend the life of the heat exchanger would be increased, But I would also be concerned about some process of trying out different different things, one after another, in a situation where overheating may have affected more than one element of an elderly boiler. (Very unhappy memories of such a situation during Christmas week come back to me).

From what you say this household will have been without hot water and heating for well over two weeks by the time that "power flush" takes place. I would be unimpressed if the advice to boil kettles had come from the contractor. If it came from a Council officer it would be disgraceful IMO. Clearly Council repair systems will be affected by the pandemic, and it cannot be assumed that either Officers or call centre staff will have vulnerable tenants flagged up on their systems. But IMO the timescale so far would be unacceptable in the case of a household that wasn't vulnerable.

If it was me in addition to pursuing the issue of the repairs themselves I would be pursuing with housing management the separate matter of supplying temporary water heating facilities as a matter of urgency while those repairs are undertaken. If they don't have procedures for that they ought to, and particularly now in the circumstances created by the pandemic and the consequent need to be able to wash hands and surfaces..

Apologies for banging on again. Hope this gets resolved faster than seems to be the intent so far.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 13, 2020)

Boris publicly thanking the NHS for saving him, but at the back of his mind is he calculating how much he can flog it for. Just to help balance the coronavirus crisis books.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 13, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Boris publicly thanking the NHS for saving him, but at the back of his mind is he calculating how much he can flog it for. Just to help balance the coronavirus crisis books.



Let's try to look at the bright side here. This whole thing may have brought it home to him that immigrants are actually quite useful. The NHS would probably completely collapse without them. It's possible he's never actually been inside an NHS hospital other than for publicity stunts. Think positive.


----------



## klang (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh, the establishment knows full well how useful marginalised people are to maximise profit. Doesn't stop them from marginalising them even further to maximise profits even further.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've never seen this Truepublica site before. Is it a dodgy loon zone, or am I going to have to believe their allegations about Johnson's "fishy" hospital spell?









						Editor at The Economist: 'Something fishy' about Boris Johnson's intensive care stay - TruePublica
					

Boris Johnson has made a career out of lying and publishing propaganda. Is the story about COVID-19 and his intensive care stay true? This story does not ...




					truepublica.org.uk
				




I'd rather not become a Johnson Truther - "the real Johnson would have squinted at this point - he's clearly been replaced by a body double".


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 14, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> I've never seen this Truepublica site before. Is it a dodgy loon zone, or am I going to have to believe their allegations about Johnson's "fishy" hospital spell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the twitter post from Chris Lockwood that it was based on was deleted PDQ.

And being a "Johnson Truther" truly is for oxymorons.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 14, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Well the twitter post from Chris Lockwood that it was based on was deleted PDQ.


Still languishing in the google search cache.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 14, 2020)

Fortunately cometh the hour cometh the man 







#holdingoutforahero


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> I've never seen this Truepublica site before. Is it a dodgy loon zone, or am I going to have to believe their allegations about Johnson's "fishy" hospital spell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still holding out hope my theory that the plot of the movie Dave is being played out behind closed doors.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Fortunately cometh the hour cometh the man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expect the hospital's answer, if any, will be that they don't discuss the cases of individual patients.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 14, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> I expect the hospital's answer, if any, will be that they don't discuss the cases of individual patients.



Such a response would surely be proof of their involvement in the conspiracy.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 14, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> I expect the hospital's answer, if any, will be that they don't discuss the cases of individual patients.








#Ihaveacunningplan


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> #Ihaveacunningplan


A great big turnip in the country.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 14, 2020)

Coronavirus patients often test negative after a certain point tho.


----------



## phillm (Apr 14, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> I've never seen this Truepublica site before. Is it a dodgy loon zone, or am I going to have to believe their allegations about Johnson's "fishy" hospital spell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have Pilger and Craig Murray as contributors so they are a bit RTish.





__





						TruePublica - Wikispooks
					






					wikispooks.com


----------



## brogdale (Apr 14, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Coronavirus patients often test negative after a certain point tho.


Saw a doctor on the news the other night saying the tests produce loads of false negatives.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> What a sickening cunt. If I hadn't spent the last week wishing him dead I'd start now.



The last WEEK??? You fucking amateur!!! You wanky wiberal shitehouse!!! You gold-plated, copper-bottomed CUNT!!!


----------



## maomao (Apr 17, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> The last WEEK??? You fucking amateur!!! You wanky wiberal shitehouse!!! You gold-plated, copper-bottomed CUNT!!!


Mate, I told him to die to his face (while he was on his bike but within 2 to 4 metres) more than once when he was London mayor. I have impeccable credentials and history when it comes to wishing that scumbag dead.  (I've also been a lot closer than two metres but I just mouthed 'cunt' that time)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> Mate, I told him to die to his face (while he was on his bike but within 2 to 4 metres) more than once when he was London mayor. I have impeccable credentials and history when it comes to wishing that scumbag dead.  (I've also been a lot closer than two metres but I just mouthed 'cunt' that time)



Okay, fair enough. I've taken you off of "the list", comrade.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 17, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Okay, fair enough. I've taken you off of "the list", comrade.


Never underestimate The List.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Never underestimate The List.



Especially not the Brahms and List.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Never underestimate The List.



Not unless you WANT to end up on it.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 17, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not unless you WANT to end up on it.


I do not, comrade panda, I do not.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I do not, comrade panda, I do not.


Neither do I, comrade eq. I saw what happened to comrade (name omitted to protect the guilty) after his month's sojourn at The People's Holiday Camp. Going on The List would be so much worse!!!


----------



## lefteri (Apr 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Coronavirus patients often test negative after a certain point tho.


a friend of mine who was in a covid isolation ward and was very sick, tested negative for the virus on admission


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2020)

Interesting piece here 









						Boris Johnson and coronavirus: the inside story of his illness
					

Saga of rumours, denials and admissions took the nation on an emotional rollercoaster




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Smangus (Apr 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Interesting piece here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which just highlights the lying rotten incapability at the core of this gvt.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2020)

I can't for the life of me find the post that much earlier linked to this New York Times article about Boris Johnson. 
Possibly on a different thread?

So apologies for repeating  -- but IMO she's spot on (meaning the UK media).




			
				Rachel Shabi said:
			
		

> *People Are Dying and All Britain Can Talk About Is Boris Johnson
> How the prime minister’s health became the story — instead of his failures*.



I used to know the author -- a former Urban very many years ago. 
She now and again writes for The Guardian and she's pretty sound (as above)


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 18, 2020)

Didn't know shabi used go post on here


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I can't for the life of me find the post that much earlier linked to this New York Times article about Boris Johnson.
> Possibly on a different thread?
> 
> So apologies for repeating  -- but IMO she's spot on (meaning the UK media).
> ...



Was that Badger Kitten?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I can't for the life of me find the post that much earlier linked to this New York Times article about Boris Johnson.
> Possibly on a different thread?
> 
> So apologies for repeating  -- but IMO she's spot on (meaning the UK media).
> ...


Could you post the relevant part of the article please? I can't see it unless I create an account or link it to my Facebook, which I'd rather not do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> Was that Badger Kitten?


No


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> Was that Badger Kitten?



No -- a fair while earlier than her.
I won't out Ms Shabi's old Urban name as it's a very long time since I've been in contact with her. 
Lovely person IRL though, as well as a good writer


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Could you post the relevant part of the article please? I can't see it unless I create an account or link it to my Facebook, which I'd rather not do.



No problem.
I opened a free subscription because the NYT has good articles quite often.

*People are dying -- and all Britain can talk about is Boris Johnson*
*How the prime minister’s health became the story — instead of his failures. *

By Rachel Shabi
Ms. Shabi is a writer.
April 16, 2020

LONDON — On the Thursday before Easter, Prime Minister Boris Johnson was discharged from the intensive care unit after three days there with Covid-19. “Boris is out (now that really is a Good Friday)” cheered The Sun newspaper the next morning. Other outlets lingered on his “good spirits.” The same day, Britain’s death toll from the coronavirus pandemic had soared to some 8,000, with nearly 900 fatalities in the previous 24 hours.

Throughout Easter weekend, gushy details of Mr. Johnson’s get-well messages from his pregnant fiancée and the films he watched in the hospital jangled against the avalanche of misery and grief that rocked the country: lives lost, the trauma and exhaustion of treating the afflicted and the cruelty of people dying alone. Everyone — including his critics — was relieved that Mr. Johnson was out of the danger zone. But thousands were dying across the country, most likely as a consequence of mismanagement under his watch. The dissonance became too much for me.

Of course, many people were rightly concerned about Mr. Johnson’s health: A national leader in critical condition is an unsettling jolt, especially in the midst of an anxiety-drenched pandemic. But in Britain’s news media, the prime minister’s condition seemed to crowd out concern for others, and the exaltations of Mr. Johnson dampened scrutiny of his government’s failures. High among these was the government’s inability to source enough essential protective equipment for National Health Service staff, in part because it missed three opportunities to take part in a European Union bulk-buying scheme.

The government had made bold promises to test 100,000 people a day for the coronavirus by the end of the month, but was struggling to hit a tenth of that and was not ramping up testing for front-line health staff or care workers, much less other essential workers. And a month after pleading with British manufacturers to plug a vast gap in the supply of ventilators used to treat severe coronavirus cases, there had been little headway.

In the days after Mr. Johnson’s hospitalization, right-wing commentators wrote fawningly of his noble, selfless attributes, claiming him truly loved by the people. Then there was the social media campaign: #clapforBoris was boosted by journalists and politicians on Twitter. But it felt off-key. It was an imitation of the national claps of appreciation for the N.H.S., a now weekly ritual in which people across the country step out of their self-isolated homes and cheer on the people saving lives and caring for the sick. But while Britons would readily applaud the health service, a national treasure even in normal times, doing so for a leader was out of character. A Sun front page pronounced, “He stayed at work for you … now pray at home for him.” — a play on the slogan used by health workers around the world treating coronavirus patients around the clock: “We stayed at work for you, you stay at home for us.” 

But Mr. Johnson had set a terrible example at work, breezily claiming he’d shaken hands with Covid-19 patients, crowding into Parliament and undermining health messages with his joshing delivery. Meanwhile, dozens of doctors and nurses were dying of the virus, among them several of the thousands who had answered the government call to come out of retirement to work in the N.H.S. during the pandemic. Reports emerged of staff members “bullied and shamed” into treating Covid-19 patients without the equipment needed to protect themselves, which the World Health Organization had warned in early February would be needed in vast supply. 

When he left the hospital, Mr. Johnson praised the N.H.S. for saving his life, naming two nurses in particular — both migrant workers. It jarred against his party’s recent pledge to increase the annual surcharge non-E.U. migrant workers pay to use the N.H.S. and extend it to E.U. arrivals after Brexit. Announcing the change last November, Matt Hancock, the health secretary, had tweeted, “It’s the National Health Service not the International Health Service.” The Conservatives had chronically underfunded the N.H.S. and made the migrants who work for it — and were now dying for it — feel like an unwelcome burden. But now, the party was loudly embracing the institution.

The past week has seen claims that Mr. Johnson’s illness spawned national cohesion after the messy divisions of the Brexit years. The Economist noted that the illness of a man who once divided the nation has united it. But amid unity in wishing him well, there is despair at a death toll now surpassing 12,000. And even that is an underestimate since it does not include deaths in the community or in care homes. The elderly, a group the government had promised to shield, have been exposed to risk and left painfully anxious about their situation — some 4,000 may be dead.
There are now fears that Britain may have Europe’s worst death toll from the coronavirus, despite having had longer to prepare after watching the tragedies unfold in Italy and Spain. Experts cite an earlier lockdown, better planning, and strategies around community testing and contact tracing as some of the vital measures needed to manage the crisis. Some of these can — and should — still be put in place.

But rather than focus laserlike on these urgent matters, Mr. Johnson’s spinners and supporters in the press filled airtime by casting his health as a metaphor for the country’s well-being, his recovery as national resilience writ large. His leadership left Britain vulnerable and shamefully ill prepared, yet his popularity is rising. Thanks to cheering chunks of the national media, any blame will likely bounce off the prime minister as his terrifying brush with the virus is crafted into his comic hero superpower.

Rachel Shabi (@rachshabi) is a journalist and author.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2020)

Indeed: 


> When he left the hospital, Mr. Johnson praised the N.H.S. for saving his life, naming two nurses in particular — both migrant workers. It jarred against his party’s recent pledge to increase the annual surcharge non-E.U. migrant workers pay to use the N.H.S. and extend it to E.U. arrivals after Brexit. Announcing the change last November, Matt Hancock, the health secretary, had tweeted, “It’s the National Health Service not the International Health Service.” The Conservatives had chronically underfunded the N.H.S. and made the migrants who work for it — and were now dying for it — feel like an unwelcome burden. But now, the party was loudly embracing the institution.


God, I hate the fucking Tories.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks William of Walworth.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 18, 2020)

Meanwhile, a lesson on how to distract gullible plebs from a monumental fuckup:


----------



## andysays (Apr 18, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Meanwhile, a lesson on how to distract gullible plebs from a monumental fuckup:



Their whole strategy is half baked


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2020)

oven ready, surely


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> oven ready, surely



Past its sell by date?

Cheers - Louis Macneice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 18, 2020)

.


----------



## keybored (Apr 18, 2020)

TP!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2020)

burned to a crisp


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2020)

Is there a petition up yet to get Johnson to walk laps of his garden 'bridge' to raise £ ?


----------



## JimW (Apr 18, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Is there a petition up yet to get Johnson to walk laps of his garden 'bridge' to raise £ ?


Length of a plank would do me.


----------



## maomao (Apr 18, 2020)

Has Boris actually been seen since he went in?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2020)

The Times has Johnson skipping five COBRA meetings on COVID-19, not attending any until March 2.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2020)

mauvais said:


> The Times has Johnson skipping five COBRA meetings on COVID-19, not attending any until March 2.



So...time to ditch the Barclay brothers' employee, then?


----------



## phillm (Apr 19, 2020)

mauvais said:


> The Times has Johnson skipping five COBRA meetings on COVID-19, not attending any until March 2.




Complete version here.









						Coronavirus: 38 days when Britain sleepwalked into disaster | News | …
					

archived 18 Apr 2020 18:20:37 UTC




					archive.is


----------



## phillm (Apr 19, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> No problem.
> I opened a free subscription because the NYT has good articles quite often.
> 
> *People are dying -- and all Britain can talk about is Boris Johnson*
> ...



If you use Epic Privacy Browser  - it nukes all the tracking cookies and you can read NYT all for free.





__





						Epic Privacy Browser, a secure chromium-based web browser with Encrypted Proxy and AdBlock | a free, unlimited VPN private browser for Windows, Mac, iOS and Android
					






					www.epicbrowser.com


----------



## bimble (Apr 19, 2020)

phillm said:


> Complete version here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is incredible really. Clearly lays out the catalogue of disastrous choices that led us to this point, going back years but also brick by brick these crucial weeks of fucking up at every opportunity. Putting that final paragraph in there from 'a downing street spokesman' just nails the coffin neatly. 
BorisResign is trending on my twitter this morning as a result of that article doing the rounds. Not that that means anything in the real world obvs.


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2020)

Scary Times article but a good one, I think.

Any ideas who the 'sources' might be?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 19, 2020)

bimble said:


> This is incredible really. Clearly lays out the catalogue of disastrous choices that led us to this point, going back years but also brick by brick these crucial weeks of fucking up at every opportunity. Putting that final paragraph in there from 'a downing street spokesman' just nails the coffin neatly.
> BorisResign is trending on my twitter this morning as a result of that article doing the rounds. Not that that means anything in the real world obvs.



It’s the best analysis so far of the government’s response, planning and strategy to tackle the pandemic.

As such the article is absolutely damming. No doubt this piece has been assembled with insider commentary and as such we should ask why now? The answer is clearly that the government want to take the hit now before lockdown is eased and whilst people are understandably focussed on other issues - like their health and keeping a roof over their heads.

Let’s hope the media keep pursuing this because a) what is emerging is a story of criminal negligence and manslaughter. Avoidable deaths, a failure to command the economy to support the NHS and Social Care system, a failure to contact trace or secure borders and an abject and arrogant failure to even pay attention. But also b) the Labour Party are,_ supporting, _the government and merely asking questions about the strategy for post lockdown.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm really cynical about our shit media of late, but I think it's a limited vision producing a limited commentary - although still more than expected - that sets up Johnson in particular, who is out of action to an unknown extent anyway, as the fall guy. That very much shouldn't be allowed to happen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I'm really cynical about our shit media of late, but I think it's a limited vision producing a limited commentary - although still more than expected - that sets up Johnson in particular, who is out of action to an unknown extent anyway, as the fall guy. That very much shouldn't be allowed to happen.


so your complaint isn't about the facts but about pointing out the nefandous Johnson's shortcomings while he's recuperating

An astonishing position to take


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 19, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I'm really cynical about our shit media of late, but I think it's a limited vision producing a limited commentary - although still more than expected - that sets up Johnson in particular, who is out of action to an unknown extent anyway, as the fall guy. That very much shouldn't be allowed to happen.



You wouldn’t rule out the Tories knifing him if they make the judgement that this would let the government off the hook. It looks to me, at this stage, that Hancock is also being lined up for a hit.

The Sunday Tomes report lays bare the failure across government, the impact of austerity, the obsessive focus on Brexit, the inability of _anyone to think of any solution that didn’t involve a market led solution, _sending PPE to China depleting whatever reserves we had, a failure to contact British suppliers until April.

They’ve killed people as a result


----------



## bimble (Apr 19, 2020)

Even if one day in 2025 or whatever the inevitable enquiry concludes that this government was, i don't know, criminally negligent/ incompetent, what could possibly realistically happen as a result?


----------



## philosophical (Apr 19, 2020)

That article confirms what Tory and non Tory voters always knew about Boris Johnson.
That he is a lazy self serving cunt.
Trouble is the majority of voters love a lazy self serving cunt especially when they are racists too.
Tory voters made the beds and the many of us have to lie on them in new warehouse hospitals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2020)

philosophical said:


> That article confirms what Tory and non Tory voters always knew about Boris Johnson.
> That he is a lazy self serving cunt.
> Trouble is the majority of voters love a lazy self serving cunt especially when they are racists too.
> Tory voters made the beds and the many of us have to lie on them in new warehouse hospitals.


So iyo the 42% of voters who turned out and voted tory is a majority. That's the support of fewer than 7 out of 10 of the electorate as a whole


----------



## phillm (Apr 19, 2020)

Voley said:


> Scary Times article but a good one, I think.
> 
> Any ideas who the 'sources' might be?


Shit stirrer Gove ?  He must be wetting himself with unbridled excitement.









						Boris Johnson missed five coronavirus Cobra meetings, Michael Gove says
					

PM missed string of emergency meetings in buildup to crisis, minister concedes




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 19, 2020)

The experience of Virgilio Castro - survivor of the Grenfell Tower fire and victim of the Corona virus - is damning testimony to what happens when the needs of the 'economy' are placed before the needs of the people on who that system depends. People need affordable, safe and appropriate homes to make their lives in, people need timely, resourced and effective health and social care to carry on their lives. If our current economic arrangements can't deliver these things, then those arrangements need changing.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 19, 2020)

philosophical said:


> Trouble is the majority of voters love a lazy self serving cunt especially when they are racists too.



That's not true...so why say it?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## philosophical (Apr 19, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> So iyo the 42% of voters who turned out and voted tory is a majority. That's the support of fewer than 7 out of 10 of the electorate as a whole


Yes you're right.
I should have said the Tory voters who seemed to be able to create a majority Tory government.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 19, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> That's not true...so why say it?
> 
> Louis MacNeice


Yes I misused the term majority in this context. I should not have said it.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone else still holding out hope that the virus will make a comeback and kill the cunt?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 19, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Anyone else still holding out hope that the virus will make a comeback and kill the cunt?



I'm hoping that little Japanese kid he kicked over has been busy training with an ancient master.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 19, 2020)

bimble said:


> Even if one day in 2025 or whatever the inevitable enquiry concludes that this government was, i don't know, criminally negligent/ incompetent, what could possibly realistically happen as a result?


Nothing. And they know it. There is no accountability.


----------



## phillm (Apr 19, 2020)

Corporate journalists are in full panic mode after the Sunday Times' exposé
					

Get ready for those begging bowls, because corporate journalists will probably be crowdfunding to save the Sunday Times soon...




					www.thecanary.co


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 19, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Anyone else still holding out hope that the virus will make a comeback and kill the cunt?



At this point, dying from the virus seems like too kind a fate for him - I hope a second infection leaves him in a coma and he spends the next 10 years locked in a nightmare where he's fighting desperately to breathe.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 20, 2020)

interesting news day of claims and counter claims that

Boris and the party  did not mishandled the situation

tbf this is indicative of how he will treat his recovery as a reason for more private involvement in the NHS

it would of been better if the cunt had died


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## scifisam (Apr 20, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> The experience of Virgilio Castro - survivor of the Grenfell Tower fire and victim of the Corona virus - is damning testimony to what happens when the needs of the 'economy' are placed before the needs of the people on who that system depends. People need affordable, safe and appropriate homes to make their lives in, people need timely, resourced and effective health and social care to carry on their lives. If our current economic arrangements can't deliver these things, then those arrangements need changing.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



FFS, to survive one disaster and then die in the next one. 

Of course, he may have ended up with an "underlying health condition" due to the fire.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 20, 2020)

Peckham a week or two ago


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Boris is back at work and first business of the day is to give Trump a call.  I wonder if it’s to thank him for the Chloroquine? 









						Coronavirus: Boris Johnson eases back into work with Trump call — The Times and The Sunday Times
					

Boris Johnson has begun easing himself back to work with a phone call to President Trump and will talk to the Queen this week. The prime minister, who is recovering from Covid-19, spoke to the US president this afternoon to discuss the G7 response to the pandemic. He is also due to have a...




					apple.news


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah, its all gone a bit quiet on the Cholroquine front hasn't it?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 22, 2020)

Tbf Boris and his team turned down the offer from the orange twat

but after reading this


> Coronavirus: Chloroquine study in Brazil aborted after deaths | DW | 20.04.2020
> 
> 
> Too high a dose of the antimalarial agent chloroquine can cause severe cardiac arrhythmia in certain patients. Tests on COVID-19 patients in Brazil have been discontinued after 11 people died.
> ...



I think they should still give it to Bojo


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 22, 2020)

I still like that bit when he went to hospital shaking hands with every cunt. Proper legend.


----------



## phillm (Apr 23, 2020)

Cummings nearly bought it as well...








						Family of Dominic Cummings feared PM’s adviser would need a ventilator over coronavirus
					

The family of Boris Johnson's senior aide Dominic Cummings feared that he would need a ventilator after becoming bed-ridden with...




					www.theneweuropean.co.uk


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 23, 2020)

Voley said:


> Scary Times article but a good one, I think.
> 
> Any ideas who the 'sources' might be?


Gove


----------



## weltweit (Apr 23, 2020)

Johnson, Cummings, Hancock, Whitty - quite a little cluster of infection they developed.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 23, 2020)

phillm said:


> Cummings nearly bought it as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm calling bullshit and not just because cumming looks like baldrick..


----------



## phillm (Apr 24, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> I'm calling bullshit and not just because cumming looks like baldrick..


The 'Tory ventilator challenge'. Surely one will rise to the occasion at last. Rees-Mogg could try out one of the backstreet Dyson DIY jobbies - take one for team GB maybe.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Johnson, Cummings, Hancock, Whitty - quite a little cluster of infection they developed.



Whitty I don't have too much of a problem with, but it's a pity the other cunts aren't six feet under.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 24, 2020)

I just saw a thing on sky news saying that 51% of people trust boris on this crisis? I'm not entirely sure it shows what they think it does tbh, especially because he's been ill and hasn't been able to do much


----------



## phillm (Apr 24, 2020)

At the beginning of February  Boris Johnson set out his heroic vision of a Superman among countries, the UK, that would not lock down "beyond what was medically rational" but would instead continue to exchange goods and do business as usual. Only for this Superman then to go into hiding, and do a total lockdown. Superman got cold feet and went into hiding. Boris wanted so hard for Britain to be a Superman, but he had to face reality and let it be the only thing it could be, Invisible Boy. Hiding in the shadows. How tragic, how comical, when a man's ambitions are so thwarted by the mediocrity of his means. He wanted Britain to be Superman, but nature didn't make her that way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)

I wonder if the Tories' elderly voter base will finally get a clue ?

It made me look up "Pyrrhic victory" to see if it was somehow regarded as a "good thing" by mediocre classics scholars...


----------



## phillm (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


>



By their own standards, this front cover is a poor one. Too much going on.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2020)

phillm said:


> At the beginning of February  Boris Johnson set out his heroic vision of a Superman among countries, the UK, that would not lock down "beyond what was medically rational" but would instead continue to exchange goods and do business as usual. Only for this Superman then to go into hiding, and do a total lockdown. Superman got cold feet and went into hiding. Boris wanted so hard for Britain to be a Superman, but he had to face reality and let it be the only thing it could be, Invisible Boy. Hiding in the shadows. How tragic, how comical, when a man's ambitions are so thwarted by the mediocrity of his means. He wanted Britain to be Superman, but nature didn't make her that way.




Ubermensch murdering cunts



gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if the Tories' elderly voter base will finally get a clue ?


dream on dreamer


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I still like that bit when he went to hospital shaking hands with every cunt. Proper legend.


Thats my local hospital, the typhoid mary cunt brought the rona to kettering imo.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 24, 2020)

Any chance of him getting it again so Trump can inject him with bleach?


----------



## phillm (Apr 24, 2020)

The Johnson video without the annoying Joe talking head. Surprised no MSM is running with this at the moment.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 24, 2020)

wouldnt surprise me if the lazy spineless self serving fuck will keeep his head down for as long as possible to distance himself from the cavalcade of murderous fuck ups we are seeing every day


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> wouldnt surprise me if the lazy spineless self serving fuck will keeep his head down for as long as possible to distance himself from the cavalcade of murderous fuck ups we are seeing every day


i seem to recall he's booked in six weeks maternity leave too, baby due "early summer"


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2020)

ska invita said:


> six weeks maternity leave


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2020)

sorry my mistake, its two weeks, could've sworn it was 6








						Boris Johnson says he will be taking paternity leave this summer
					

Prime minister to take two weeks off when partner Carrie Symonds gives birth




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2020)

I was eeking at the maternity leave


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah, by law he can take two weeks PATERNITY leave, but it's not uncommon for father's to add some holiday onto that.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 25, 2020)

I doubt that we will see him until he is on the steps of no 10 holding the baby. Just rejoice. The feel good factor for which we have all been longing.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 25, 2020)

They'll both be on the steps of Number 10 on Friday 8 May (VE Day weekend) in a show of unity and resilience announcing a 48 hour reprieve of the lock down and the pubs opening to celebrate.

And then on the Monday announcing another three weeks of lockdown.

(This might not be true).


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 26, 2020)

Well we are all fucked now



> PM's return to work 'a boost for the country'
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson is "raring to go" as he prepares to resume official duties in No 10, his deputy says.
> ...


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

Well so much for all the predictions on here that he was 'fighting for his life', 'unlikely to return', this was 'the end of his premiership' and other assorted bollocks. 

The bloke was off work for a_ whole 4 weeks. _


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well so much for all the predictions on here that he was 'fighting for his life', 'unlikely to return', this was 'the end of his premiership' and other assorted bollocks.
> 
> The bloke was off work for a_ whole 4 weeks. _


what i want to know is who conducted his return to work interview


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Well we are all fucked now


* shakes fist at virus *


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well so much for all the predictions on here that he was 'fighting for his life', 'unlikely to return', this was 'the end of his premiership' and other assorted bollocks.
> 
> The bloke was off work for a_ whole 4 weeks. _


I'm fairness, 4 weeks isn't to be sniffed at, as far as sickies go. I think 3 weeks is my personal best.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 27, 2020)

anyways has Boris died and been replaced by Gary Busey


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm fairness, 4 weeks isn't to be sniffed at, as far as sickies go. I think 3 weeks is my personal best.


Yeah, but reading this thread a few weeks ago, Urban's armchair virologists were predicting the end of his premiership, Raab was going to take over, Boris was likely to die and all sorts of shit.


----------



## maomao (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well so much for all the predictions on here that he was 'fighting for his life', 'unlikely to return', this was 'the end of his premiership' and other assorted bollocks.
> 
> The bloke was off work for a_ whole 4 weeks. _


People are allowed to have hope aren't they?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, but reading this thread a few weeks ago, Urban's armchair virologists were predicting the end of his premiership, Raab was going to take over, Boris was likely to die and all sorts of shit.


I don't remember anyone predicting that... Just hoping for it


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I don't remember anyone predicting that...


I do.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, but reading this thread a few weeks ago, Urban's armchair virologists were predicting the end of his premiership, Raab was going to take over, Boris was likely to die and all sorts of shit.



I think that was in part to wishful thinking/pile on - who can proffer the most hatred etc.

Anyway, it’s good for the country that the PM can get this virus and make a full recovery despite what the radical hate wing opine.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Anyway, it’s good for the country that the PM can get this virus and make a full recovery despite what the radical hate wing opine.


Well the encouraging side is that if it can't kill an out of shape, piss-head like him, most of the rest of us should be able to survive it too.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned from the Trump thread so having to start a Boris love-in now   ((((Marty)))))


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, but reading this thread a few weeks ago, Urban's armchair virologists were predicting the end of his premiership, Raab was going to take over, Boris was likely to die and all sorts of shit.


Were they bollocks. Some were hoping he'd die, others objecting to that idea, and still others raising eyebrows as to the seriousness of his condition as he continued to 'improve' every day in ICU.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well the encouraging side is that if it can't kill an out of shape, piss-head like him, most of the rest of us should be able to survive it too.


If it worked like that, then yeah. But as it doesn't, nah.

But have a like from Marty1


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well so much for all the predictions on here that he was 'fighting for his life', 'unlikely to return', this was 'the end of his premiership' and other assorted bollocks.
> 
> The bloke was off work for a_ whole 4 weeks. _



Lightweight!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, but reading this thread a few weeks ago, Urban's armchair virologists were predicting the end of his premiership, Raab was going to take over, Boris was likely to die and all sorts of shit.


he's definitely going to die. sadly that day may be years hence


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Were they bollocks.



Twenty seconds of searching:



phillm said:


> He will either die or be seriously incapacitated by the damage the virus will have done to his lungs, organs and nervous system - he is being basically destroyed by his immune response.





phillm said:


> He is in intensive care,  he is in the 5% of the most serious COVIT-19 cases that require invasive procedures. He is literally fighting for his life.



There are plenty of others which you can find yourself.


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Twenty seconds of searching:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you reckon he was in intensive care because the bed was spare? Might question the exact language but of course his life was at risk.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well the encouraging side is that if it can't kill an out of shape, piss-head like him, most of the rest of us should be able to survive it too.


Very encouraging. We just need to have the premier intensive care consultants and nurses, on our doorstep, at our beck and call, bedside 24/7 and we will all be fine, free to carry on in the same cavalier fashion our delinquent PM did.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

JimW said:


> So you reckon he was in intensive care because the bed was spare? Might question the exact language but of course his life was at risk.


The point being that LBJ denied that anyone had taken that line on this thread. They have. As shown. He was wrong.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, but reading this thread a few weeks ago, Urban's armchair virologists were predicting the end of his premiership, Raab was going to take over, Boris was likely to die and all sorts of shit.


He probably just had a hangover. I've had comedowns that lasted that long.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Twenty seconds of searching:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfft, since when did facts matter?

Maintaining an illusionary narrative is what counts


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well so much for all the predictions on here that he was 'fighting for his life'



so you think he was faking it and just pissing about at home for the 4 weeks


----------



## Smangus (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Pfft, since when did facts matter?
> 
> Maintaining an illusionary narrative is what counts


How do you have time to post? Don't you have some deliveries to get on with?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> so you think he was faking it and just pissing about at home for the 4 weeks


Nope. I was simply pointing out that some of the comments/predictions on this thread were bollocks. LBJ said I was talking bollocks and that nobody had made any such comments or predictions. I quoted a couple. There were others too. One which sticks in my mind suggested that BJ would never be able to resume his duties as PM even if he didn't die. He has. So it was LBJ who was actually talking bollocks.


----------



## strung out (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Nope. I was simply pointing out that some of the comments/predictions on this thread were bollocks. LBJ said I was talking bollocks and that nobody had made any such comments or predictions. I quoted a couple. There were others too. One which sticks in my mind suggested that he would never be able to resume his duties as PM even if he didn't die. He has. So it was LBJ who was actually talking bollocks.


You said: "Well so much for all the predictions on here that he was 'fighting for his life'"

Are you claiming that despite him being in intensive care, he wasn't in fact fighting for his life, or are you just talking bollocks?


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Anyway, it’s good for the country that the PM can get this virus and make a full recovery despite what the radical hate wing opine.


You mean the PM who has made an internationally recognised catastrophic job of containing the virus and whose dithering and inaction has directly led to thousands of needless deaths?

Please explain why any rational person should be celebrating the return of such an incompetent fuckwit?









						UK's coronavirus response means NHS staff and patients will 'die unnecessarily', says Lancet editor
					

‘[Ministers] had a duty to immediately put the NHS and British public on high alert... They didn’t take any of those actions,’ wrote Richard Horton




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 27, 2020)

JimW said:


> So you reckon he was in intensive care because the bed was spare? Might question the exact language but of course his life was at risk.



The official government line was very clear - he was moved to intensive care as a precaution. Apparently on admission he was taken to a private room, but there was some concern how they would move him from there to ICU on Tuesday should it be necessary, so they decided to do it on Monday night when things were quieter. So yes, initially he was in intensive care because a bed was spare.


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> The official government line was very clear - he was moved to intensive care as a precaution. Apparently on admission he was taken to a private room, but there was some concern how they would move him from there to ICU on Tuesday should it be necessary, so they decided to do it on Monday night when things were quieter. So yes, initially he was in intensive care because a bed was spare.


Ha ha. Fair enough. Basically a bad sniffle then.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

strung out said:


> You said: "Well so much for all the predictions on here that he was 'fighting for his life'"
> 
> Are you claiming that despite him being in intensive care, he wasn't in fact fighting for his life ...


I am. The government line was never that he was 'fighting for his life' but that he was being observed in intensive care to be careful. Others, probably you included, were shrieking cobblers that we were being lied to, that he was on the verge of death, would never be able to act as PM again, and various other pish.

It was bollocks. He's back at work. You were wrong. Get over it.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2020)

strung out said:


> Are you claiming that despite him being in intensive care, he wasn't in fact fighting for his life, or are you just talking bollocks?


He was never 'fighting for his life' He'd still be in hospital if that was the case.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I am. The government line was never that he was 'fighting for his life' but that he was being observed in intensive care to be careful. Others, probably you included, were shrieking cobblers that we were being lied to, that he was on the verge of death, would never be able to act as PM again, and various other pish.
> 
> It was bollocks. He's back at work. You were wrong. Get over it.


Good grief. I'm not going back to search for them all, but there were plenty of posts expressing scepticism about the seriousness of his condition. And I'll confidently say without checking that these easily outnumbered those predicting his imminent demise/collapse into a vegetative state. fwiw my line trod between the two - expressing scepticism about the truthfulness of the reports while being open to the idea that he might indeed have been about to gasp his final oxygen-enriched breath.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I am. The government line was never that he was 'fighting for his life' but that he was being observed in intensive care to be careful. Others, probably you included, were shrieking cobblers that we were being lied to, that he was on the verge of death, would never be able to act as PM again, and various other pish.
> 
> It was bollocks. He's back at work. You were wrong. Get over it.



He credited the NHS with 'saving his life'.

[QUOTE}Johnson said he had left hospital “after a week in which the NHS has saved my life, no question”.[/QUOTE]


But you don't think his life was ever in danger. OK.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not going back to search for them all, but there were plenty of posts expressing scepticism about the seriousness of his condition.


I know; some of mine included. But when I said that there were posts on this thread predicting his imminent expiration, end of health/premiership/other shit, you said that was bollocks and that nobody had said that.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> He credited the NHS with 'saving his life'.
> 
> But you don't think his life was ever in danger. OK.


Ahhhh right, so NOW you believe him! 

Hyperbole.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Ahhhh right, so NOW you believe him!
> 
> Hyperbole.



Pardon?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

Granted.


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2020)

It is also true that there do seem to be long term health consequences for many who recover, so predicting end of his premiership wasn't exactly out there. 
Looks like we're stuck with the prick a while yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 27, 2020)

editor said:


> You mean the PM who has made an internationally recognised catastrophic job of containing the virus and whose dithering and inaction has directly led to thousands of needless deaths?
> 
> Please explain why any rational person should be celebrating the return of such an incompetent fuckwit?
> 
> ...



So you agree with posters who forcefully posted they wished his hasty demise - yes?

As for your Independent link - it’s the left equivalent of Breitbart so no thanks.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Smangus said:


> How do you have time to post? Don't you have some deliveries to get on with?



Im allowed 2 days off a week from my toil


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you agree with posters who forcefully posted they wished his hasty demise - yes?
> 
> As for your Independent link - it’s the left equivalent of Breitbart so no thanks.



You ignored the question: 

"Please explain why any rational person should be celebrating the return of such an incompetent fuckwit?"

Want to have a go at that before asking unrelated questions?


----------



## strung out (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I am. The government line was never that he was 'fighting for his life' but that he was being observed in intensive care to be careful. Others, probably you included, were shrieking cobblers that we were being lied to, that he was on the verge of death, would never be able to act as PM again, and various other pish.
> 
> It was bollocks. He's back at work. You were wrong. Get over it.


I wasn't wrong about anything because I kept my gob shut, apart from to make dumb jokes about him being replaced by a lookalike. I don't think you (of all people) should be accusing people of talking bollocks for suggesting that someone in intensive care is fighting for their life.


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you agree with posters who forcefully posted they wished his hasty demise - yes?
> 
> As for your Independent link - it’s the left equivalent of Breitbart so no thanks.


You're forever doing this "so what you're saying..." is type of non argument. It's dishonest cunt knucklery. And we'd all come to expect so much better of you!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if the Tories' elderly voter base will finally get a clue ?
> 
> It made me look up "Pyrrhic victory" to see if it was somehow regarded as a "good thing" by mediocre classics scholars...



Half of them are going to be dead.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So you agree with posters who forcefully posted they wished his hasty demise - yes?
> 
> As for your Independent link - it’s the left equivalent of Breitbart so no thanks.


I asked you to answer my question and you bring up an irrelevant point about other people. That's not going to work, I'm afraid.

The article I posted references the editor of The Lancet, and the UK's dreadful death shows just how criminally badly Boris & Co have handled the situation. Here's the link to his original article. 


> The editor of medical journal _The Lancet _has said the UK government’s responses to the coronavirus outbreak were implemented “far too late” and “failed” NHS workers.
> 
> Richard Horton wrote on Saturday that the NHS has been left “wholly unprepared for the surge of severely and critically ill patients” to come, but this could have been prevented had the UK taken more extensive action in February.
> 
> ...


My patience with your wriggling has been exhausted now. Either answer the question or it will become apparent you're only interested in trolling this thread, in which case you shall be banned from it forthwith.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

strung out said:


> I wasn't wrong about anything ...


Don’t be ridiculous


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2020)

strung out said:


> I wasn't wrong about anything because I kept my gob shut, apart from to make dumb jokes about him being replaced by a lookalike. I don't think you (of all people) should be accusing people of talking bollocks for suggesting that someone in intensive care is fighting for their life.


By all accounts, he was moved to intensive care as a precaution. Fighting for his life would suggest (to me) that he was on a ventilator, which he never was.


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> By all accounts, he was moved to intensive care as a precaution. Fighting for his life would suggest (to me) that he was on a ventilator, which he never was.


Not sure whether we should take that precaution line at face value but clearly he's back now so maybe never really on the ropes. Jammy tosser.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Im allowed 2 days off a week from my toil



Or you're full of bollocks.

No "or" about it come to think of it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2020)

JimW said:


> Not sure whether we should take that precaution line at face value but clearly he's back now so maybe never really on the ropes. Jammy tosser.


I wonder if anyone died as a direct result of him being more important and taking up an ICU bed, just in case.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 27, 2020)

Spy's wrong on this, BJ did die, they've replaced him with Kim Jung-un, which is why he's not been seen in DPRK recently. Wake up sheeps.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 27, 2020)

I do not think that the Independent is the left's equivalent of Breitbart. 

PD are extremely annoyed by this and will issue a communique to that effect in due course ie after  the Committee for the advancement of communication have cleared it.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I am. The government line was never that he was 'fighting for his life' but that he was being observed in intensive care to be careful. Others, probably you included, were shrieking cobblers that we were being lied to, that he was on the verge of death, would never be able to act as PM again, and various other pish.
> 
> It was bollocks. He's back at work. You were wrong. Get over it.



Why the fuck does it matter? We were being told he was in intensive care. Is it so weird that a few people thought that meant he was really ill and might not be able to return to work? It's not exactly an unreasonable prediction to make. Even doctors sometimes think someone might not recover, and then they pull through. It's a weird thing for you to feel superior about.


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Spy's wrong on this, BJ did die, they've replaced him with Kim Jung-un, which is why he's not been seen in DPRK recently. Wake up sheeps.


Soon to be an HBO drama doc Jong-Un to Wrong'un


----------



## strung out (Apr 27, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Why the fuck does it matter? We were being told he was in intensive care. Is it so weird that a few people thought that meant he was really ill and might not be able to return to work? It's not exactly an unreasonable prediction to make. Even doctors sometimes think someone might not recover, and then they pull through. It's a weird thing for you to feel superior about.


It's part of his soft gammon schtick.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 27, 2020)

And it certainly wouldn't be unusual for the government to act that things were less serious than they actually were. Minimising things is what they do.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

scifisam said:


> We were being told he was in intensive care. Is it so weird that a few people thought that meant he was really ill and might not be able to return to work?


We were being told he was in ICU as a precaution and not on a ventilator. So yes. 



> It's a weird thing for you to feel superior about.



I'm not feeling superior, just taking the piss and being irritating cos you lot deserve it sometimes.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

strung out said:


> It's part of his soft gammon schtick.


You back again, Beano?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well so much for all the predictions on here that he was 'fighting for his life', 'unlikely to return', this was 'the end of his premiership' and other assorted bollocks.



Nope, "all the predictions" weren't that he was 'fighting for his life'. _Some _of the predictions were that he was fighting for his life. Other predictions were that he was pretending to be ill, and yet other predictions were that he's a cunt who deserves everything he gets.

hth


----------



## Petcha (Apr 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> By all accounts, he was moved to intensive care as a precaution. Fighting for his life would suggest (to me) that he was on a ventilator, which he never was.



I saw an interview with the nurse who he was crediting with saving him and she didn't seem the sort to exaggerate. Proper no-nonsense Kiwi nurse.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 27, 2020)

Whatever happened, I bet he was terrified.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 27, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Whatever happened, I bet hope he was terrified.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 27, 2020)

I see what you did there, sir.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 27, 2020)

editor said:


> I asked you to answer my question and you bring up an irrelevant point about other people. That's not going to work, I'm afraid.
> 
> The article I posted references the editor of The Lancet, and the UK's dreadful death shows just how criminally badly Boris & Co have handled the situation. Here's the link to his original article.
> My patience with your wriggling has been exhausted now. Either answer the question or it will become apparent you're only interested in trolling this thread, in which case you shall be banned from it forthwith.



Yeah, I’ll get bk to you on that - I’m out for my daily exercise with the gf right now.

Or you could just ban me anyway from this thread as let’s face it - you’ll do that anyway no matter what my reply is.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Nope, "all of the predictions" weren't that he was 'fighting for his life'. _Some _of the predictions were that he was fighting for his life.


That's quite an extraordinary way of interpreting the post of mine that you've quoted. You actually agree with me, as well you should, but don't seem to realise it. Never mind. Just nod along!


----------



## Celyn (Apr 27, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> anyways has Boris died and been replaced by Gary Busey



Who is Gary Busey?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Who is Gary Busey?


The greatest actor of all time


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, I’ll get bk to you on that - I’m out for my daily exercise with the gf right now.
> 
> Or you could just ban me anyway from this thread as let’s face it - you’ll do that anyway no matter what my reply is.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, I’ll get bk to you on that - I’m out for my daily exercise with the gf right now.
> 
> Or you could just ban me anyway from this thread as let’s face it - you’ll do that anyway no matter what my reply is.


Ah, poor little diddums.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> The greatest actor of all time


And a friend of Trump.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> That's quite an extraordinary way of interpreting the post of mine that you've quoted. You actually agree with me, as well you should, but don't seem to realise it. Never mind. Just nod along!



While you actually agree with me too  This is nice.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> While you actually agree with me too  This is nice.


Of course it's always nice when that happens. Even strung out realises he was wrong and now agrees so we've got a nice little triumvirate of agreement.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, I’ll get bk to you on that - I’m out for my daily exercise with the gf right now.


I've given you two chances to explain your viewpoint and both times you've refused with what are, frankly, pathetic excuses and you have a heap of 'previous' here. It's clear you have no interest in engaging, so off this thread you fuck.

If you continue your increasingly transparent tactics of disrupting threads by posting unsubstantiated tosh and then refusing to support the point you're trying to make, you will be issued warnings and we all know where a load of them gets you.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Of course it's always nice when that happens. Even strung out realises he was wrong and now agrees so we've got a nice little triumvirate of agreement.



Although you've only quoted two posts haven't you? Really you should have said "both the predictions" were wrong ....


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Although you've only quoted two posts haven't you? Really you should have said "both the predictions" were wrong ....


Ohhh, and you were doing so well


----------



## Celyn (Apr 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Pfft, since when did facts matter?
> 
> Maintaining an illusionary narrative is what counts


Ah. I see now. Thank you for explaining do clearly.


----------



## Celyn (Apr 27, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Spy's wrong on this, BJ did die, they've replaced him with Kim Jung-un, which is why he's not been seen in DPRK recently. Wake up sheeps.


Wrong, you fool!  BJ did die but they are still working on the hair and dimwitted look so that he can come back as Saint Holy Princess Diana.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Ohhh, and you were doing so well



Curses


----------



## phillm (Apr 27, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Twenty seconds of searching:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's not out of the woods yet and they probably lied about the seriousness of his condition!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I saw an interview with the nurse who he was crediting with saving him and she didn't seem the sort to exaggerate. Proper no-nonsense Kiwi nurse.


Did she say he was on a ventilator?


----------



## Petcha (Apr 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Did she say he was on a ventilator?



No, because he wasn't


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2020)

phillm said:


> He's not out of the woods yet and they probably lied about the seriousness of his condition!



Yes but if he did have brain damage how would we know?


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes but if he did have brain damage how would we know?


He'll start making sense.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2020)

Petcha said:


> No, because he wasn't


So he wasn't fighting for his life?


----------



## Petcha (Apr 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> So he wasn't fighting for his life?



I think the nurse caring for him might be better off answering that question than my good self


----------



## scifisam (Apr 27, 2020)

A lot of coronavirus patients aren't being put on ventilators because it's been discovered that it's actually counterproductive, because this virus isn't affecting people in the usual way. So Boris not being on a ventilator doesn't really tell us anything.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I think the nurse caring for him might be better off answering that question than my good self





Petcha said:


> I saw an interview with the nurse who he was crediting with saving him and she didn't seem the sort to exaggerate. Proper no-nonsense Kiwi nurse.


In the interview, did she say he was fighting for his life?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> In the interview, did she say he was fighting for his life?


Should have been a cage fight, johnson v. matt 'the muscles' hancock.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 27, 2020)

Boris has an aversion to ventilators. 

That's why he cant say he has been in one.

Thats why you don't have enough.

Thats why he stole that guys phone when he was asked a question about a kid been in one.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 27, 2020)

JimW said:


> So you reckon he was in intensive care because the bed was spare? Might question the exact language but of course his life was at risk.


Hit the post then.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I wonder if anyone died as a direct result of him being more important and taking up an ICU bed, just in case.


Wonder if we'll ever hear whether his diplomatic protection officers or drivers got it?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Should have been a cage fight, johnson v. matt 'the muscles' hancock.


Don't mention muscle and Hancock in the same sentence please. I'm having awful pre election flashbacks of him with the blonde outside the hospital


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Wonder if we'll ever hear whether his diplomatic protection officers or drivers got it?


I'm absolutely certain we'll never hear of anyone he infected.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 27, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Don't mention muscle and Hancock in the same sentence please. I'm having awful pre election flashbacks of him with the blonde outside the hospital


Covid boredom led to me searching for that on youtube to see what you were refering to. 

Oh dear.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 27, 2020)

"the blonde"

Bit dismissive no


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> "the blonde"
> 
> Bit dismissive no


Eh? The blonde woman , the woman with the blonde hair? I think she was an MP. So, the mp with the blonde hair? . I wasn't being dismissive
Jesus


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 27, 2020)

JimW said:


> Soon to be an HBO drama doc Jong-Un to Wrong'un


Face-Off the mini-series.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> "the blonde"
> 
> Bit dismissive no


Michael Fabricant, Joe Johnson...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Eh? The blonde woman , the woman with the blonde hair? I think she was an MP. So, the mp with the blonde hair? . I wasn't being dismissive
> Jesus


If you can't be dismissive of MPs who can you be dismissive of


----------



## Combustible (Apr 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Spy's wrong on this, BJ did die, they've replaced him with Kim Jung-un, which is why he's not been seen in DPRK recently. Wake up sheeps.



I think Kim turned down the role, couldn't stand the sycophancy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Spy's wrong on this, BJ did die, they've replaced him with Kim Jung-un, which is why he's not been seen in DPRK recently. Wake up sheeps.


I reckon they've replaced him with the real paul mccartney


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I reckon they've replaced him with the real paul mccartney



Wearing shoes from Oliver Sweeney’s


----------



## Party04 (Apr 28, 2020)

Good to see him back yesterday - even if he did look as though he'd just got out of bed and put his suit on! I was quite shocked at how the virus has made him look about five years older.

Pleased to have our leader return; Dominic Raab was making me so depressed.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes Party04 heartwarming to see the Boss back


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Good to see him back yesterday - even if he did look as though he'd just got out of bed and put his suit on! I was quite shocked at how the virus has made him look about five years older.
> 
> Pleased to have our leader return; Dominic Raab was making me so depressed.


ugh


----------



## two sheds (Apr 28, 2020)

cynic


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 28, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Good to see him back yesterday - even if he did look as though he'd just got out of bed and put his suit on! I was quite shocked at how the virus has made him look about five years older.
> 
> Pleased to have our leader return; Dominic Raab was making me so depressed.





two sheds said:


> Yes Party04 heartwarming to see the Boss back


Stockholm syndrome?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 28, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I am. The government line was never that he was 'fighting for his life' but that he was being observed in intensive care to be careful. Others, probably you included, were shrieking cobblers that we were being lied to, that he was on the verge of death, would never be able to act as PM again, and various other pish.
> 
> It was bollocks. He's back at work. You were wrong. Get over it.



I know I'm late to this, but if you are in ICU then, unless you work there, you are very close to carking it. Precautionary or being careful or whatever, that's what it's there for. I managed to not cark it when I was in ICU but it doesn't really change that I was close to kicking the bucket hence why they put me in there. Obviously.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 28, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I know I'm late to this, but if you are in ICU then, unless you work there, you are very close to carking it. Precautionary or being careful or whatever, that's what it's there for. I managed to not cark it when I was in ICU but it doesn't really change that I was close to kicking the bucket hence why they put me in there. Obviously.


You don't think it was preferential treatment that put him there? You don't think it was his wealth and position that ensured he jumped straight to the front of the queue?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 28, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> You don't think it was preferential treatment that put him there? You don't think it was his wealth and position that ensured he jumped straight to the front of the queue?



You make it sound like being in icu is like being on holiday or something that people really want


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 28, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> You don't think it was preferential treatment that put him there? You don't think it was his wealth and position that ensured he jumped straight to the front of the queue?



Probably, but I also think that even if he jumped the queue he was pretty close to fucking off to the great unknown. Its not like they would have welcomed it being public knowledge johnson was in intensive care, he was there for the same reason anybody else is, cos its shitty pants about to die time


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2020)

The Johnson cohorts would have been queuing to hammer nails into the NHS coffin if he’d died in a general ward.
The Daily Maul would be crowing, we told you for years the NHS is rubbish
Proactive damage limitation by the NHS in my opinion and the correct action for someone seriously ill.
Thankfully I survived two ICU episodes and I’m nobody. Thanks to a great NHS.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 28, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Pleased to have our leader return



aye the dippy cunt who would not stop shaking hands with hospital patients during a global pandemic has his hands back on the wheel

you can sleep soundly in your bed tonight


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 28, 2020)

scifisam said:


> You make it sound like being in icu is like being on holiday or something that people really want


Where do you go on your holidays, Butlins in Skegness?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 28, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Probably, but I also think that even if he jumped the queue he was pretty close to fucking off to the great unknown. Its not like they would have welcomed it being public knowledge johnson was in intensive care, he was there for the same reason anybody else is, cos its shitty pants about to die time


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. I don't believe he anywhere near as bad as some people are making out.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 28, 2020)

Nah he still doesn't look good imo. He's still sick.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 28, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Nah he still doesn't look good imo. He's still sick.


He's never looked good.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 28, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Nah he still doesn't look good imo. He's still sick.



That was my thoughts as well.  I know he always looks rough and unkempt but he looks particularly peaky at the moment.  He really should have an extended time off to properly recover from being really ill.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 28, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> That was my thoughts as well.  I know he always looks rough and unkempt but he looks particularly peaky at the moment.  He really should have an extended time off to properly recover from being really ill.



See I was in a minority on here in that I thought it would be bad politically if he died from the rona but if he instead dies a short while after from being a dickhead then that is very good


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 28, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Probably, but I also think that even if he jumped the queue he was pretty close to fucking off to the great unknown. Its not like they would have welcomed it being public knowledge johnson was in intensive care, he was there for the same reason anybody else is, cos its shitty pants about to die time


Yes and no. There is a clear escalation of treatment (well, support, not really treatment) that ends with ventilator in ICU. He never made it to that end stage, and may not even have made it to the stage before that of pressurised oxygen - the sources are unclear on that point of what 'standard oxygen' means. He was probably whisked into ICU a day or two earlier than others would have been, and at that point, nobody could know whether or when his difficulty breathing would get worse or get better. 

So he was on the same escalator as those who have died, but he jumped off it before getting right near the top, as loads of other people have done tbf, which is why I'm resistant to the idea put around by some that 'we' can learn anything from Johnson's Covid19 year other than that he caught it through being a twat, so the rest of us should probably avoid being twats.


----------



## maomao (Apr 28, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> See I was in a minority on here in that I thought it would be bad politically if he died from the rona but if he instead dies a short while after from being a dickhead then that is very good


As long as he dies. That's the important bit.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 28, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes and no. There is a clear escalation of treatment (well, support, not really treatment) that ends with ventilator in ICU. He never made it to that end stage, and may not even have made it to the stage before that of pressurised oxygen - the sources are unclear on that point of what 'standard oxygen' means. He was probably whisked into ICU a day or two earlier than others would have been, and at that point, nobody could know whether or when his difficulty breathing would get worse or get better.
> 
> So he was on the same escalator as those who have died, but he jumped off it before getting right near the top, as loads of other people have done tbf, which is why I'm resistant to the idea put around by some that 'we' can learn anything from Johnson's Covid19 year other than that he caught it through being a twat, so the rest of us should probably avoid being twats.



I dunno, I'm sure you're right on the technical stuff, I have no idea. Still sounds pretty close to death to me and if there was any political pressure than that would have been in the direction of presenting it as less likely it was serious than more likely imo. If they put him in ICU at all then that was cos there was a good chance he was gonna go.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 28, 2020)

He was given a bottle of oxygen and a face mask, then, because he's who he is, he was given a bed in ICU. He was never put on forced oxygen or a ventilator, so he was never anywhere close to croaking.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 28, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Nah he still doesn't look good imo. He's still sick.



Well the poor chap has been through tyhe ringer a bit, so you might expect him to look a bit fucked.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 28, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> He was given a bottle of oxygen and a face mask, then, because he's who he is, he was given a bed in ICU. He was never put on forced oxygen or a ventilator, so he was never anywhere close to croaking.



But they wouldn't have wanted him in ICU if they could have avoided it, so the only reason he was there was a clinical decision. And the only reason a clinical decision to put somebody in ICU is made is that they will probably die if they aren't.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyway not sure why I'm getting involved in this, who's arsed, he's not dead but fingers crossed things change


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 28, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> But they wouldn't have wanted him in ICU if they could have avoided it, so the only reason he was there was a clinical decision. And the only reason a clinical decision to put somebody in ICU is made is that they will probably die if they aren't.


He was put in ICU because of who he is. I just wish he'd died in there, to prove you right.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You ignored the question:
> 
> "Please explain why any rational person should be celebrating the return of such an incompetent fuckwit?"
> 
> Want to have a go at that before asking unrelated questions?


He wasn't asking unrelated questions. He was desperately trying to divert the line of debate - as is his wont - by using a kind of "When did you stop beating your wife?" line of what, in a normal human being, might pass for "reasoning". #banworthy


----------



## Wilf (Apr 28, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I just wish he'd died in there.





Proper Tidy said:


> he's not dead but fingers crossed things change


 A rare point of unity, we can all get behind these sentiments.


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Nope, "all the predictions" weren't that he was 'fighting for his life'. _Some _of the predictions were that he was fighting for his life. Other predictions were that he was pretending to be ill, and yet other predictions were that he's a cunt who deserves everything he gets.
> 
> hth



Personally I’m in the he’s a cunt who hasn’t deserved most of what he’s got but has been given it on a silver platter anyway camp.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2020)

editor said:


> I've given you two chances to explain your viewpoint and both times you've refused with what are, frankly, pathetic excuses and you have a heap of 'previous' here. It's clear you have no interest in engaging, so off this thread you fuck.
> 
> If you continue your increasingly transparent tactics of disrupting threads by posting unsubstantiated tosh and then refusing to support the point you're trying to make, you will be issued warnings and we all know where a load of them gets you.


I am quite liking this "death of a thousand cunts" way of banning people like Marty1. Should we have a sweepstake on what the last thread he's left to be able to post on would be?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Where do you go on your holidays, Butlins in Skegness?


Somebody has to.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I am quite liking this "death of a thousand cunts" way of banning people like Marty1. Should we have a sweepstake on what the last thread he's left to be able to post on would be?





			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/not-a-dog-fucker.317803/


----------



## maomao (Apr 28, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/not-a-dog-fucker.317803/


That would be particularly ironic given how many animals Marty1 has had sex with.


----------



## pesh (Apr 28, 2020)

that monkey was just resting on my...


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 28, 2020)

Let him post on conspiraloon threads.


----------



## phillm (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## equationgirl (Apr 28, 2020)

Was a reason given for Boris not giving the evening briefing, or can we just assume he couldn't be fucked and made someone else do it?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 28, 2020)

pretty much the latter


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 28, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> He was given a bottle of oxygen and a face mask, then, because he's who he is, he was given a bed in ICU. He was never put on forced oxygen or a ventilator, so he was never anywhere close to croaking.


You literally have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 28, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> pretty much the latter


So much for him being back at work, although to be fair I suspect it's come as a massive shock how little he can do every day in the aftermath of the virus. That he's knackered all the time and can barely think and function.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> ... can barely think and function.



 you know what I'm going to say here ...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Was a reason given for Boris not giving the evening briefing, or can we just assume he couldn't be fucked and made someone else do it?


He's dead. He was replaced by Kim Jong Cummings.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> So much for him being back at work, although to be fair I suspect it's come as a massive shock how little he can do every day in the aftermath of the virus. That he's knackered all the time and can barely think and function.



it worrying what he is like when he is healthy


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 28, 2020)

Johnson will ensure he is around for good news. the drones get to present the shite stuff.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 28, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> You literally have no idea what you are talking about.


I'm open to correction. Prove me wrong.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> you know what I'm going to say here ...


Ha yes  good point.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm open to correction. Prove me wrong.


I think you just asked someone to do your homework...


----------



## Raheem (Apr 28, 2020)

scifisam said:


> You make it sound like being in icu is like being on holiday or something that people really want


People who are scared of impending death might reasonably want it.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 29, 2020)

Raheem said:


> People who are scared of impending death might reasonably want it.



Yes, but there are those on here claiming that Boris was never in danger of impending death. 

Course we'll never know either way anyway. The important thing is it looks like he's not going to cark it. Fucker can't do anything right.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 29, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Yes, but there are those on here claiming that Boris was never in danger of impending death.
> 
> Course we'll never know either way anyway. The important thing is it looks like he's not going to cark it. Fucker can't do anything right.


I don't claim to know how ill "Boris" was, but it's surely possible that he might have been scared enough to accept the offer of an IC bed without being as ill as would normally be required (?)


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 29, 2020)

offered?

don't think much was offered more we are having this


----------



## Raheem (Apr 29, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> offered?
> 
> don't think much was offered more we are having this


Yeah, could be.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 29, 2020)

Does show we are a little being the American Mind

they have the White house medical unit around the corner from the white house

would not get trump in a public hospital


----------



## scifisam (Apr 29, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Does show we are a little being the American Mind
> 
> they have the White house medical unit around the corner from the white house
> 
> would not get trump in a public hospital



You probably would for intensive care. Well, a private hospital, that is. Then he'd probably insist on it being renamed Trump Hospital.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 29, 2020)

the white house hospital has a reasonable work force for whom it services 

a staff of 24 and more than likely some on the most expensive equipment available


----------



## gosub (Apr 29, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> the white house hospital has a reasonable work force for whom it services
> 
> a staff of 24 and more than likely some on the most expensive equipment available


Probably have to invest in a lockable cleaning cupboard now though


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 29, 2020)

hopefully one of the professionals currently twiddling  their thumbs in that hospital has the sense to leave out a strip light for Mike Pence..


----------



## Jay Park (Apr 30, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> He's dead. He was replaced by Kim Jong Cummings.



Cum Jong-un


----------



## Raheem (Apr 30, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> Cum Jong-un


Cumm Jog On


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> Any word from Piers Morgan yet?


Now he's gone and got it. 

It's another 'mild' case. 









						Piers Morgan to take break from TV with 'mild coronavirus symptoms'
					

Good Morning Britain presenter has taken test and is expecting results on Monday




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> Now he's gone and got it.
> 
> It's another 'mild' case.
> 
> ...


Blimey, was he deliberately infected somehow ?
Or is it instructions from above ?


----------



## existentialist (May 4, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> Now he's gone and got it.
> 
> It's another 'mild' case.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Perhaps someone wasn't liking the ascendency of the Morgan star so much...?


----------



## bmd (May 4, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Hmm. Perhaps someone wasn't liking the ascendency of the Morgan star so much...?



You forgot "...the gammon-faced cunt."


----------



## equationgirl (May 4, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> Now he's gone and got it.
> 
> It's another 'mild' case.
> 
> ...


Not yet confirmed, he's waiting on test results.


----------



## RedRedRose (May 4, 2020)

While he's busy laying into Boris, I hope I will be forgiven for wanting the virus to spare Piers.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 4, 2020)

i wish the worst on both of them


----------



## scifisam (May 4, 2020)

RedRedRose said:


> While he's busy laying into Boris, I hope I will be forgiven for wanting the virus to spare Piers.



He has become a useful bastard recently, despite his past of utter cuntishness.


----------



## klang (May 4, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> Now he's gone and got it.
> 
> It's another 'mild' case.
> 
> ...





DotCommunist said:


> Comrade Covid strikes again


----------



## elbows (May 10, 2020)

> Miriam Margolyes shocks fans after admitting she ‘had difficulty not wanting Boris Johnson to die’ during coronavirus battle.



I find the idea that fans of Miriam Margolyes could be shocked by something she said is lacking in credibility.









						Miriam Margolyes shocks hosts with Boris Johnson comment on The Last Leg
					

Actor is famous for making her opinions known during interviews




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## phillm (May 10, 2020)

His 7 pm message tonight is pre-recorded - Twitter is on fire with speculation that he is (medically!) unfit for office. He's certainly lying low.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2020)

phillm said:


> His 7 pm message tonight is pre-recorded - *Twitter is on fire with speculation that he is (medically!) unfit for office. *He's certainly lying low.



Surely we knew that before he was even elected as leader?


----------



## maomao (May 10, 2020)

phillm said:


> His 7 pm message tonight is pre-recorded - Twitter is on fire with speculation that he is (medically!) unfit for office. He's certainly lying low.


I don't think it being prerecorded proves anything other than he's an indolent prick who doesn't want his Sunday evening ruined.  And it's already well known he's morally unfit for office.


----------



## not a trot (May 10, 2020)

phillm said:


> His 7 pm message tonight is pre-recorded - Twitter is on fire with speculation that he is (medically!) unfit for office. He's certainly lying low.



He was out and about yesterday.


----------



## equationgirl (May 10, 2020)

Well Nicola Sturgeon has basically told him to get to fuck with his 'be alert' message.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> i wish the worst on both of them


Yep, no liberal sympathy from this quarter.

I keep hoping Trump catches and dies.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Well Nicola Sturgeon has basically told him to get to fuck with his 'be alert' message.


can't wait to hear Janey Godley's take on it


----------



## equationgirl (May 10, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> Yep, no liberal sympathy from this quarter.
> 
> I keep hoping Trump catches and dies.


Surely only a matter of time given the way he's behaving.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2020)

its all waffle so far..


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

how is the cunt seen as a statesman by some of the population


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

why is this pre recorded when the fuckwit was seen wandering around a park yesterday?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 10, 2020)

He's just he has consulted with Scotland, Wales etc. Not according to Nicola sturgeon today?


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

World beating testing system


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2020)

is he dead yet?


----------



## Sue (May 10, 2020)

Has he said anything yet?


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

No idea of how the virus worked

so no knowledge of Sars or Mers?


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

Sue said:


> Has he said anything yet?



he has talked ballocks as normal


basically proles get back to work


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 10, 2020)

Sue said:


> Has he said anything yet?


He said stay alert sue . I think he said sue


----------



## phillm (May 10, 2020)

And that was it what the actual fuck was that ...


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

phillm said:


> And that was it what the actual fuck was that ...



a statement from Boris Johnson 


did you expect clarity or waffly ballocks


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 10, 2020)

Weird that he played up this new tracking system that's going to provide all the data they need to make brilliant decisions, but not actually mention anything about how it's going to work and what everyone needs to do to use it.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

on BBC funny to see even  Laura Kuenssberg wrigging her hands during her comments on that speech


----------



## existentialist (May 10, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> on BBC funny to see even  Laura Kuenssberg wrigging her hands during her comments on that speech


It must be a struggle to have nailed your colours to the mast of a ship which suddenly appears to actually be a huge papier mache fake ship of State, splodged on all around a nasty leaky rowing boat with one oar, which nobody knows how to sail, but think they do.


----------



## equationgirl (May 10, 2020)

His advice to avoid public transport is impractical for many London workers, if their workplaces reopen. And no quarantine between France and the UK? Is the virus not going to cross that border because it doesn't have a passport??

I think this advice will see a second wave of infections and more deaths.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 10, 2020)

‘_I can see tomorrow,
I can see the world to come.
I can see tomorrow,
Hear the pandemonium’_


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2020)

__





						Ask the government a question
					

Submit a question for a public event. If your question is chosen, a minister will answer it during an event broadcast to the public.




					www.gov.uk
				




you can ask him a question here

no bad language tho'


----------



## Ax^ (May 11, 2020)

_ponders_ 

Could we ask him in a nice way, how he found hearing the death rattle in ICU


----------



## Ax^ (May 15, 2020)

so 5 days after the waffling shit bird latest rambling speech


Coronavirus infection 'R' rate in UK creeps up



in typical BBC Fashion the effects of Bojo Ballocks is unknown

Lets see what happens when half the country heads to the coast on the weekend


----------



## equationgirl (May 15, 2020)

If lockdown isn't reinstated we'll be back at square one really soon.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> If lockdown isn't reinstated we'll be back at square one really soon.


We haven't got as far as square one to be fair


----------



## equationgirl (May 15, 2020)

And I see they're now trying to claim they never said anything about an exemption for people coming into the UK from France, so there's clearly been a large amount of backpedaling going on.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> And I see they're now trying to claim they never said anything about an exemption for people coming into the UK from France, so there's clearly been a large amount of backpedaling going on.


We have always been at war with eastasia


----------



## equationgirl (May 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> We have always been at war with eastasia


You're going to have to explain that one, brain not working great...


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 15, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> You're going to have to explain that one, brain not working great...


1984


----------



## equationgirl (May 16, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## two sheds (May 16, 2020)

I always remember "boot production up 200%" while people were walking round barefoot from 1984 but I did search and couldn't find it


----------



## scifisam (May 16, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> so 5 days after the waffling shit bird latest rambling speech
> 
> 
> Coronavirus infection 'R' rate in UK creeps up
> ...



I'm sorry, this is really trivial, but is there a reason you write ballocks instead of bollocks? I don't pick up people on spelling mistakes or predictive text errors on here in general, but you do this one a lot and it bugs me a little.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I'm sorry, this is really trivial, but is there a reason you write ballocks instead of bollocks? I don't pick up people on spelling mistakes or predictive text errors on here in general, but you do this one a lot and it bugs me a little.


just the Irish way of saying it innit


----------



## Ax^ (May 16, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I'm sorry, this is really trivial, but is there a reason you write ballocks instead of bollocks? I don't pick up people on spelling mistakes or predictive text errors on here in general, but you do this one a lot and it bugs me a little.



learning to spell with phonics


and at the time in 2 languages



*shrugs *

suspect i pronouce it "Ballocks"

might be an irish thingy

*ETA Don't mind the pulling me up on spelling reminds me of a certian type of like you used to get ..


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2020)

could be second time lucky?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 15, 2020)

Harsh


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> could be second time lucky?



That's what I said lol


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Harsh


But, fair.

Especially if it takes out Cummings as well.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 15, 2020)

Curses, I wanted to be the first person to re-wish him dead! And to avoid being accused of partisan death wishing, I hope Blair gets it and dies as well.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 15, 2020)

Good time to self isolate and hide in a fridge for 14days .


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Cerv (Nov 15, 2020)

shocking if the virus doesn't respect that it was a work meeting, not social


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 15, 2020)

I think he should change his name from Boris to Egon. Because every time there’s a bit of a crisis everyone is asking where’s Egon?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2020)

frogwoman said:


>




TBF, that tweet is dumb as it quotes rules regarding households mixing, whereas their meeting was clearly work related.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 15, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I think he should change his name from Boris to Egon. Because every time there’s a bit of a crisis everyone is asking where’s Egon?


Or "when's Egon?"


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF, that tweet is dumb as it quotes rules regarding households mixing, whereas their meeting was clearly work related.


Says they were having breakfast together.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 15, 2020)

Wouldn't Boris be immune, having contracted it already?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Wouldn't Boris be immune, having contracted it already?


Not necessarily


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 15, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Wouldn't Boris be immune, having contracted it already?


I guess we are going to find out, aren't we?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## maomao (Nov 15, 2020)

My mum's mate has had it twice tested in hospital six months apart. Which I have been taking with a big pinch of old lady salt but am now using as a source of hope (my mum's friend is fine btw).


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> could be second time lucky?


Have I missed summat?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Wouldn't Boris be immune, having contracted it already?


Johnson.


----------



## klang (Nov 15, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>


too much fizz again


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 15, 2020)

Anderson is a proper twat though, one of the new northern lot. Same guy who did that stunt where he was being tailed by the BBC when out canvassing and pretended some guy he doorstepped was unknown to him despite being a friend/party member. Thick as mince.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Have I missed summat?


Yes


----------



## LDC (Nov 15, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Wouldn't Boris be immune, having contracted it already?



Possibly, but nobody exactly 100% sure yet, and he might still be able to spread it, so needs to self isolate the same as anyone else would. The app, T&T, and the general process doesn't differentiate between those previously infected or not for good reason.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes


Pray tell then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Pray tell then.


No


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Says they were having breakfast together.


"work breakfast"

A friend of mine pointed out the other day that these people don't actually have friends - every social contact they have is through work. Even their partners are work partners. So they can just carry on as normal with the "restrictions" as they are.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> No


Pathetic wanker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Pathetic wanker.


That’s you innit if the fact that the PM was hospitalised with COVID in April has managed to pass you by


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "work breakfast"


Not something I'm familiar with...or ever will be.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s you innit if the fact that the PM was hospitalised with COVID in April has managed to pass you by



That was April. Who cares.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> That was April. Who cares.


You were asking if you’d missed something


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s you innit if the fact that the PM was hospitalised with COVID in April has managed to pass you by



Antibody immunity drops after 6 months or so doesn't it according to REACT-2?

Just sayin'


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF, that tweet is dumb as it quotes rules regarding households mixing, whereas their meeting was clearly work related.



The work guidelines state:



> 3.4 Meetings
> Objective: To reduce transmission due to face-to-face meetings and maintain social distancing in meetings.
> Steps that will usually be needed:
> 
> ...


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> That was April. Who cares.



It's not exciting. He's not got it again just isolating because hes been in contact with someone who has it. 

This thread got me excited needlessly!


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> It's not exciting. He's not got it again just isolating because hes been in contact with someone who has it.
> 
> This thread got me excited needlessly!


We can live in hope.

I hadn’t seen anything about it until I saw this thread pop up.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2020)

Allegro tweets...


----------



## not a trot (Nov 15, 2020)

Well it's really going all nuts now.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2020)

It's the curse of the dommy.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 15, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> It's not exciting. He's not got it again just isolating because hes been in contact with someone who has it.
> 
> This thread got me excited needlessly!


Don't give up hope. BJ has got long Covid, so we're still in with a chance.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 15, 2020)

He must be the only bloody person that Dido's Track and Trace has managed to contact


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2020)

this is... ( I expect to be laughed out of the room here...)

If he had it in the first place, back way back when , not based on any evidence apart from how the fuckers lie and spin everything.

It would be highly amusing if first time was a blag and this time it actually does him in


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 15, 2020)

It's funny isn't it. The head of comms gets kicked out, partly at the behest of a new media spokeperson, then suddenly there's a minister getting put forward for a Piers Morgan interview again, and a national story making headlines about the 'NHS' test and trace app working effectively, that also happens to change the narrative around the Prime Minister. 

Isn't random chance odd.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 15, 2020)

As the CIA always say, coincidences take a hell of a lot of planning.


----------



## tim (Nov 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Antibody immunity drops after 6 months or so doesn't it according to REACT-2?
> 
> Just sayin'




kropotkin  spoke about reinfection here and below, suggesting that vaccines are not quite the panacea they are being touted to be.

Possible vaccines/treatment(s) for Coronavirus


----------



## Flavour (Nov 15, 2020)

Nothing says "second wave" like a second BJ hospitalization!


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> Don't give up hope. BJ has got long Covid, so we're still in with a chance.



If you wanted be a _really _horrible cunt you could say at least his baby won't grow up knowing he was its father. But only if you wanted to be a _really _horrible cunt.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> If you wanted be a _really _horrible cunt you could say at least his baby won't grow up knowing he was its father. But only if you wanted to be a _really _horrible cunt.


There's quite a strong chance of that anyway, TBF.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

Raheem said:


> There's quite a strong chance of that anyway, TBF.



I'm no fan, but it just struck me for a second that we are wishing him dead and he's got a young child and a missus at home. Just for a second.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm no fan, but it just struck me for a second that we are wishing him dead and he's got a young child and a missus at home. Just for a second.


There are a lot of people with kids and family at home who are dead as a result of his piss poor management of this pandemic. Fuck him.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm no fan, but it just struck me for a second that we are wishing him dead and he's got a young child and a missus at home. Just for a second.



His incompetence has seen thousands die.

He wouldn't be missed.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm no fan, but it just struck me for a second that we are wishing him dead and he's got a young child and a missus at home. Just for a second.


You're forgetting his other children he doesn't give a fuck about either.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm no fan, but it just struck me for a second that we are wishing him dead and he's got a young child and a missus at home. Just for a second.


“...we...” implies yourself included?


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> His incompetence has seen thousands die.
> 
> He wouldn't be missed.



I did say just for a second.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> “...we...” implies yourself included?



That's exactly what I said.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Wouldn't Boris be immune, having contracted it already?





			https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S1473-3099%2820%2930764-7
		


“ previous exposure to SARS-CoV-2 might not guarantee total immunity in all cases. All individuals, whether previously diagnosed with COVID-19 or not, should take identical precautions to avoid infection with SARS-CoV-2”.


----------



## tim (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm no fan, but it just struck me for a second that we are wishing him dead and he's got a young child and a missus at home. Just for a second.



I assume, the comment was more about Johnson's past form as a feckless father.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2020)

Speak for yourself, I and I guess most  people here just made jokey comments, you're the one who brought his baby into it.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Speak for yourself, I and I guess most  people here just made jokey comments, you're the one who brought his baby into it.



The auld ''I was only joking'' caveat!! That's okay then cos so was I


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2020)

I see the virus is of the if at first you don't succeed... school of thought


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm no fan, but it just struck me for a second that we are wishing him dead and he's got a young child and a missus at home. Just for a second.


And many children elsewhere too


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> The auld ''I was only joking'' caveat!! That's okay then cos so was I


Liked for the auld


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Liked for the auld



edit... can't post gifs on this site it seems.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> And many children elsewhere too


And a former “missus” not at home.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 15, 2020)

Does this mean that poor Boris will now have to avoid difficult questions about Cummings for the next little while? And avoid difficult questions about the pandemic? And avoid difficult decisions about Brexit? And all on doctor's orders? How convenient!


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Does this mean that poor Boris will now have to avoid difficult questions about Cummings for the next little while? And avoid difficult questions about the pandemic? And avoid difficult decisions about Brexit? And all on doctor's orders? How convenient!


There is talk of him doing PMQs remotely. I hope so cos he will have some awkward questions this week.

ETA he won't answer them though. 'I think what people want to hear...'


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 15, 2020)

Dying would be a fairly 4d chess checkmate in unifying the country, tbf


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 16, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm no fan, but it just struck me for a second that we are wishing him dead and he's got a young child and a missus at home. Just for a second.



He’ll stuff the kid in a boarding school at the earliest opportunity, then fuck off with another woman sometime too, so not really like the kid will miss out on any kind of fathering.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 16, 2020)

well played Twatter.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2020)

Thoughts with all those tory-donor, corporate sponsored hi-viz jackets & helmets that will hang unused in 'red-wall' marginal portakabins.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 16, 2020)

> PM says he is in good health and has no coronavirus symptoms ahead of crucial week


Forced into another predictable U-turn, dead by Wednesday.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


> There is talk of him doing PMQs remotely. I hope so cos he will have some awkward questions this week.



"Oh, hi, sorry, yeah, don't know what happened there, Zoom just kicked me out. My Internet's been a bit wobbly all day TBH. Anyway, looks like we're out of time for any more questions, sorry about that"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


> There is talk of him doing PMQs remotely. I hope so cos he will have some awkward questions this week.
> 
> ETA he won't answer them though. 'I think what people want to hear...'



If there’s anyone I’d think would wank on a work zoom call it’d be him.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 16, 2020)

stop teasing us covid 

*shakes fist at virus


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2020)

Why can't he just get a test or eight? Presumably he has access to them?


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


> There is talk of him doing PMQs remotely. I hope so cos he will have some awkward questions this week.
> 
> ETA he won't answer them though. 'I think what people want to hear...'


he has awkward questions every week tbf. what difference does PMQs ever make?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 16, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why can't he just get a test or eight? Presumably he has access to them?



because they cannot get him out of the fridge for long enough


----------



## zora (Nov 16, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why can't he just get a test or eight? Presumably he has access to them?



This question keeps coming up in various contexts - in my understanding the test might only show up a positive 7-10 days after exposure even if the virus has indeed been transmitted, hence the need for a longer quarantine period, and not just "test - negative - you are free to go" the day after a potential or known exposure to the virus. So the fourteen day quarantine period for contact persons is not just due to scarcity of tests.
But yes, I would imagine that he will get tested several times in this period even if he is not developing symptoms.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2020)

zora said:


> This question keeps coming up in various contexts - in my understanding the test might only show up a positive 7-10 days after exposure even if the virus has indeed been transmitted, hence the need for a longer quarantine period, and not just "test - negative - you are free to go" the day after a potential or known exposure to the virus. So the fourteen day quarantine period for contact persons is not just due to scarcity of tests.
> But yes, I would imagine that he will get tested several times in this period even if he is not developing symptoms.


Ah, fair enough, I did wonder if it was a case of the virus not 'presenting' that soon after possible contact.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 16, 2020)

You've got to laugh...



> *Four more Tory MPs self-isolating after No 10 meeting with Covid-positive colleague*
> The four other Conservative MPs present at the meeting last week with Boris Johnson and Lee Anderson, the Tory who has subsequently tested positive, are also self-isolating.
> According to the BBC, they are: Katherine Fletcher, Andy Carter, Lia Nici and Brendan Clarke-Smith.
> LINK


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 16, 2020)

I hope he's getting a swab up the nose every hour. Roughly inserted. Can't be too careful.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> You've got to laugh...


Especially given that the whole 'working breakfast' was merely a photo op for this selection of dullard, nonentity lobby fodder to pump out to their credulous constituents .


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Especially given that the whole 'working breakfast' was merely a photo op for this selection of dullard, nonentity lobby fodder to pump out to their credulous constituents .


"Ooh, look, I'm touching the hem of Boris' robe!"


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 239096



More pics here 

I don't get it, why were they meeting inside No.10 , no masks and it was actually during lockdown anyway?  
Not exactly leading by example is it?


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 16, 2020)

existentialist said:


> "Ooh, look, I'm touching the hem of Boris' robe!"


He’ll be kissing his ring next!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> More pics here
> 
> I don't get it, why were they meeting inside No.10 , no masks and it was actually during lockdown anyway?
> Not exactly leading by example is it?


Their constituency Xmas cards & websites; that's all.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> He’ll be kissing his ring next!


Grooms of the stool.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2020)

Any more cabinet members, MPs or staff now isolating too?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Any more cabinet members, MPs or staff now isolating too?


michael gove's cowering under his desk. but that's probably just his usual cowardice.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> michael gove's cowering under his desk. but that's probably just his usual cowardice.


Or he is on a come down


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Or he is on a come down


here's looking forward to his final come down, when he descends from the gallows at a rather greater speed than he ascended.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Any more cabinet members, MPs or staff now isolating too?


Little Gino Francois appears to be entering his 7th consecutive period of self-isoaltion; not fizzing with antibodies obvs


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 16, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> More pics here
> 
> I don't get it, why were they meeting inside No.10 , no masks and it was actually during lockdown anyway?
> Not exactly leading by example is it?


Covid secure workplace... well that's what h+s call it. It means nothing though.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Covid secure workplace... well that's what h+s call it. It means nothing though.


Well, it means nothing all the time they haven't told the virus...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Well, it means nothing all the time they haven't told the virus...


tbh even if they have told the virus it still means nothing


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 16, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Little Gino Francois appears to be entering his 7th consecutive period of self-isoaltion; not fizzing with antibodies obvs



It’ll be like Day of the Triffids, a particularly harsh strain will clear out the House of Commons, nobody left alive, then Francois appears stumbling from the dark isolation to save humanity.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 16, 2020)

some truly staggering bits in this article. Covid-19: Boris Johnson and six Tory MPs self-isolating after No 10 meeting




> Asked about a photo of the prime minister and Mr Anderson taken at the meeting, Downing Street said: "They are stood side-by-side, rather than face-to-face."


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> some truly staggering bits in this article. Covid-19: Boris Johnson and six Tory MPs self-isolating after No 10 meeting


🤦

No wonder people have lockdown fatigue.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2020)

Johnsons claim to be 'bursting with antibodies' may yet blow up in his face.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2020)

elbows said:


> Johnsons claim to be 'bursting with antibodies' may yet blow up in his face.


I’m in the mood for something blowing up in his fucking stupid fuckingbastard  fucking face.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 16, 2020)

i think he should be careful what he wishes for when he's on about boxing gloves pummelling things to the ground.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2020)

elbows said:


> Johnsons claim to be 'bursting with antibodies' may yet blow up in his face.



Especially when they've been calling for people who've had it and recovered to donate blood, plasma etc.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 16, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m in the mood for something blowing up in his fucking stupid fuckingbastard  fucking face.


Good afternoon reverend.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Good afternoon reverend.


Hiya.  I’m feeling a bit fragile today.  So Johnston can do one, the cunt.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 16, 2020)

elbows said:


> Johnsons claim to be 'bursting with antibodies' may yet blow up in his face.


He was fizzing with ideas the other day. How long before he's teeming with worms?


----------



## Wilf (Nov 16, 2020)

Johnson's primary colours, his persona, his self, is the full on self serving shitty twat of cuntiness. But then there's the mezzanine floor of extra dumb ass fucking stupidity, layered on top. 'We were side by side.'  FFS! 

It's nowhere near the top of the list of egregious stupidity, those sins have killed thousands. Just a minor daily example of cunt on cunt virus spreading. Problem is, just as with trump's behaviour and super spreading, all of this affects the staff, servants and flunkies these people are surrounded with. Mindblowing everyday tales of stupidity. 'Work from home when you can...'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2020)

Is it correct that 10 MPs and 2 aides (so far) are also isolating?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is it correct that 10 MPs and 2 aides (so far) are also isolating?



Yes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yes.


Would be nice if the negligent person or people paid their salaries rather than the tax payer.


----------



## maomao (Nov 17, 2020)

Raheem said:


> He was fizzing with ideas the other day. How long before he's teeming with worms?


Not long enough.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

Boris Johnson has already had Covid-19 

'Make him a prisoner of zoom'


----------



## Smangus (Nov 17, 2020)

A few dum dums would burst his head nicely.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 25, 2021)

Wow, almost a year since Johnson's tragic survival.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Wow, almost a year since Johnson's tragic survival.


providence has in store for him a more painful and indeed amusing departure from this mortal coil


----------



## Raheem (Mar 25, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Wow, almost a year since Johnson's tragic survival.


Be more specific. Johnson has a tragic survival every single day.


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 25, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Wow, almost a year since Johnson's tragic survival.



A minute‘s silence should be held for all the victims who’ve suffered him for another year.


----------



## stdP (Mar 25, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> A minute‘s silence should be held for all the victims who’ve suffered him for another year.



I'd settle for him staying silent for a minute for each and every casualty. That'll shut him up for about three months.


----------

